# Antifreeze Smell Thread



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

I've noticed a few threads regarding antifreeze smell emanating from the engine compartment on 1.4 liter Cruze. I thought it would be a good idea to centralize information regarding the issue. 

In my personal experience, the smell would originate from under the hood, and waft in through the windows occasionally. I've visited the dealer three times for the issue, below is the order of events:
Visit one, dealer "could not duplicate"
Visit two, dealer changed the coolant surge tank, smell still present
Visit three, currently in progress, deal followed procedure outlined in recent TSB, dyed coolant, and cycled the engine a few times. Noted leakage coming from the timing chain cover, as the dealer explained, it is a cast piece, and as a result of a manufacturing defect, there is either a hairline crack\improper formation in the housing. The part has been replaced, and remains at the dealer for additional testing. visit began 3/16/12.

*update 3/23, new part installed, dealer said the car was running rough, likely due to timing chain is a notch off, they ordered new gaskets, might have the car back next week sometime...sigh...disappointing

What has everyone experienced?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Xenocamry said:


> I've noticed a few threads regarding antifreeze smell emanating from the engine compartment on 1.4 liter Cruze. I thought it would be a good idea to centralize information regarding the issue.
> 
> In my personal experience, the smell would originate from under the hood, and waft in through the windows occasionally. I've visited the dealer three times for the issue, below is the order of events:
> 
> ...



Xenocamry,
I would like to apologize for the inconveniences that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your full name, address, phone number, VIN number, current mileage and the name of the dealership that your vehicle is at? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this issue.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I had the same smell problem, however, when the dealer changed the tank and cap it did go away. Apparently that small clear molded tube coming from under the cap was seeping vapors somehow, you could also see a line of residue under the tube leading down the side of the tank. I have not smelled antifreeze since they replaced it.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Stacy, I'll pm.you shortly

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

There's, another local cruze with the same problem as i, and the surge tank didn't fix his either.hopefully it works for you.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## patty1671 (Mar 27, 2012)

I've had the same problem with my Cruze. The smell is not constant...mainly when the heater is running... and when it is very cold outside. The mechanic smelled it the second time I brought it in but has been unable to find the problem. 

They replaced the air compressor, cabin filter, and we have done the dye test. They have been unable to find a leak. We have spoke with Chevy and they had an engineer come out and have been unable to duplicate the problem. 

The dealerships have been told not to replace any parts unless they find a leak. They are working on a solution. They had my car for 4-5 weeks... mechanic was very nice... but I told him that just because Chevy can't figure out the problem doesn't mean that I should have to smell it. I'm sure that it can't be very healthy to smell this.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea, I may have gotten lucky, and they took it out cold day.

I should have my car back tomorrow, hopefully


----------



## Cruzergal (Mar 28, 2012)

I took my car in for the same problem, they told me it was new car smells.... that magically appear 10 months after the car has been owned...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

patty1671 said:


> I've had the same problem with my Cruze. The smell is not constant...mainly when the heater is running... and when it is very cold outside. The mechanic smelled it the second time I brought it in but has been unable to find the problem.
> 
> They replaced the air compressor, cabin filter, and we have done the dye test. They have been unable to find a leak. We have spoke with Chevy and they had an engineer come out and have been unable to duplicate the problem.
> 
> The dealerships have been told not to replace any parts unless they find a leak. They are working on a solution. They had my car for 4-5 weeks... mechanic was very nice... but I told him that just because Chevy can't figure out the problem doesn't mean that I should have to smell it. I'm sure that it can't be very healthy to smell this.




patty1671,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM your full name, address, phone number, VIN number, current mileage and the name of the dealership that you have been working with? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruzergal said:


> I took my car in for the same problem, they told me it was new car smells.... that magically appear 10 months after the car has been owned...




Cruzergal,
I understand that this issue is frustrating and I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM your full name, address, phone number, VIN number, current mileage and the name of the dealership that you have been working with? I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Got the car back yesterday, i think it still smells, hoping some coolant spilled and it'll burn off

Sent from my SGH-I897 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

They made it worse, one more shot, then I'm contracting a lemon law lawyer.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...please DO keep us advised of your results!


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

Before it was a whiff here and there, today not only did my fiance notice, but so did the guy next to us in the parking lot. This is bs I've had nothing but problems with this car since i bought it. I've tried to remain calm about this, but it's ridiculous.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Xenocamry said:


> Before it was a whiff here and there, today not only did my fiance notice, but so did the guy next to us in the parking lot. This is bs I've had nothing but problems with this car since i bought it. I've tried to remain calm about this, but it's ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using AutoGuide.com App


Just curious, how many dealershiip service departments have you had this car to? Is it just the one where you purchased it?


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

2nd dealership

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Xenocamry said:


> 2nd dealership
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using AutoGuide.com App


Wow! Thanks. I continue to question the ability of Chevy service departments to handle the Cruze. Perhaps Chevy Corporate needs to put some focus on how well trained they are, and perhaps cough up some more warranty support ($$$$$$) for the car. Of course, by the time that happens, the '11s and '12s will be out of warranty. Guess the best thing to do is wait for the 2013s.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

You know come to think of it I smell antifreeze too. I never really thought much about it. I just bought mine in December and it's a 2012.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## pinfsp18 (Apr 4, 2012)

I took my 2012 Cruze in yesterday for the antifreeze smell. Nothing was done with the car, I was told several owners have complained abou this issue, but GM has not come up with a fix yet. Great!!


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

123


----------



## jaszypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Can someone kindly describe the antifreeze smell? I think I might be smelling it. I only get this weird smell if the fan is on or if the car hasn't been driven for a long period of time. 

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Anitfreeze smells sweet since it is glycol based. It is a unique smell, kind of a funky sweet smell LOL.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

jaszypoo said:


> Can someone kindly describe the antifreeze smell? I think I might be smelling it. I only get this weird smell if the fan is on or if the car hasn't been driven for a long period of time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Smells kind of like baking bread.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jaszypoo said:


> Can someone kindly describe the antifreeze smell? I think I might be smelling it. I only get this weird smell if the fan is on or if the car hasn't been driven for a long period of time.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App




jaszypoo,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. If you would like me to contact your dealer for you please send me a PM and I can get you an appointment set up. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

Took my 2011 Cruze LT in today for coolant smell and film on W/shield. Dealer ordered a heater core. I have my doubts that this will repair it, since there are no signs of a leak. Also my A/C was not cooling properly. Dealer said it was cooling OK. Since it was 55 degrees, don't think they could tell. We shall see. I recently retired as a dept. manager for a Pontiac/Buick/GMC dealer. I purchased the Cruze due to the elimination of Pontiac. Not a great experience so far.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I took mine in for the same thing and they put dye in it and said drive for a week or two and come back. 

I took it back and they said they could not find any anti freeze leak but did find a transmission leak and replaced a transmission pump gasket. Started getting a lot better mileage after they did that. 

I always smelled anti-freeze at the front of the engine after I drive home from work and always had from day one. The mechanic smelled it too but they could not find a leak and I haven't been losing any and there is non on the ground where I park. I have to get out and walk to the front of the car to smell it and I don't smell it while driving or inside the car. 

Our mazda 3s has had the same thing since it was new and it has never had a cooling problem and to this day you can still somell some anti-freeze occassional after driving it. But no leaks and no coolant loss so I don't know go figure.


----------



## jtk33 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've had the same smell with my '12 Cruze 2LT since new. Have had it a little more than a month now. At first I thought it was because it was new but after 800 miles the smell is still present. I guess it's time to bring it in to the dealer.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Didn't I read on here that the issue with the antifreeze smell is caused by the antifreeze boiling in the turbo after shutting off the engine? If I remember correctly the smell is coming from the coolant overflow tank & more than one person said they have lost a few inches of antifreeze in the overflow over 10,000-15,000 miles. 
Only thing you can do until they design a pump to circulate the coolant after shutoff for a bit(like ford has) is to drive easy on the car the last couple miles of a drive & idle for 30seconds to a minute after reaching your destination to keep the coolant circulating a bit longer to help cool the turbo. 

This explanation made sense to me, reminded of some of the old turbo tractors idling for 30minutes after leaving the field because the turbo was so hot it causes early turbo failure if shutting off when hot.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

expontiacowner said:


> Took my 2011 Cruze LT in today for coolant smell and film on W/shield. Dealer ordered a heater core. I have my doubts that this will repair it, since there are no signs of a leak. Also my A/C was not cooling properly. Dealer said it was cooling OK. Since it was 55 degrees, don't think they could tell. We shall see. I recently retired as a dept. manager for a Pontiac/Buick/GMC dealer. I purchased the Cruze due to the elimination of Pontiac. Not a great experience so far.




expontiacowner,
I understand that this can be frustrating. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of these issues. In the meantime if you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jtk33 said:


> I've had the same smell with my '12 Cruze 2LT since new. Have had it a little more than a month now. At first I thought it was because it was new but after 800 miles the smell is still present. I guess it's time to bring it in to the dealer.




jtk33;83368,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this issue for you. if you would like I can contact your dealer for you and make you an appointment. If you would like me to make you an appointment please send me a PM with your name and VIN. I would also like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your appointment at the dealer. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello I have a 2011 1.4 LTZ auto same issue 24150 Miles so far had to fill up over flow 2 nd time, am loosing 1.5 inch of coolant per 10 to 12 thousand miles due to ether boiling off or evaporation or the antifreeze fairy, asked dealer twice they say nothing is wrong. OK but why do I have to add coolant every 10000 they had no answer. I guess will have to live with it will treat it like routine maintenance change oil, add coolant. Should just add it to the owners manual.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jewel - go to a different dealer. The engine coolant system is a "closed" system. There should never be a coolant level drop unless there is a leak.


----------



## jtk33 (Mar 23, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> jtk33;83368,
> I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this issue for you. if you would like I can contact your dealer for you and make you an appointment. If you would like me to make you an appointment please send me a PM with your name and VIN. I would also like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your appointment at the dealer. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy, thanks for the offer but I will contact the dealer when I have some time. I also want them to t/s why FM reception is so bad with the factory radio when I live in the flat lands of Illinois.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

jtk33, I agree, the radio reception is not very good. Stations that came in crystal clear on my last three cars (2004 Taurus, 2000 Contour and 1993 Saturn SL2) come in with noticable static on my 2012 Cruze LT RS. I don't listen to the radio all that often, but when I do it would be nice if the stations came in clear, without static (like they did on my other cars).


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello,

I bought my Cruze 2LT one year ago. I live in Canada and all winter long I had issues with windows condensation even though I was pulling air from the outside. The heat setting was about 1/3 of the way from the middle position, the fan on 1/4 or 2/4 and the windshield/floor setting was used almost all the time. Also, my windshield and front windows seem to have a slight film, it doesnt freeze but smears around when wiped.

Right before the winter started, I got tinted windows installed and I assumed they must have used a dirty cloth or something; thats how I explained why my windows were getting foggy. My windshield doesnt get foggy but it seems to have a slight film too.

On top of that, after owning the car for a year, I can still smell that "new" car smell and I find it weird. I have put 12500km on it. I came across this article regarding coolant leaks and antifreeze smell and decided to look into it. Tomorrow I will look for coolant leaks inside the engine compartement and the cabin.

I found a picture of my engine back in July 2011. I shows my coolant tank full, right up to the level mark which is normal when the engine is cold. Today, it is 8C outside and I drove the car for 30 minutes. I let it idle for 5 hours and the coolant level is about 3/4" lower. I will leave it overnight and recheck it tomorrow to see if it will come back to the level mark. Even after not driving the car for two days, the level is about 3/4" to about 1" below the level mark. My GM dealer is closed on weekends and this Monday, but I will try to contact them next Tuesday.

Given that inhaling antifreeze is totally unhealthy for adulds and extremly toxic for children, if this is a real problem, I hope GM will fix it asap.


----------



## stormbine (Feb 29, 2012)

I just dropped my car off at the dealer because of this smell and the film on the window.... granted i recently cleaned my windshield so it was safe to drive and see out of so they didn't notice that as bad as it normally gets, and while going for a test drive the guy from the dealership said he couldn't notice the smell, even though to me it was clearly there.

Im not very hopeful that this will get fixed on this trip to the dealer after the ride i had today, but we will see i guess.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Jewel Red 5 said:


> Hello I have a 2011 1.4 LTZ auto same issue 24150 Miles so far had to fill up over flow 2 nd time, am loosing 1.5 inch of coolant per 10 to 12 thousand miles due to ether boiling off or evaporation or the antifreeze fairy, asked dealer twice they say nothing is wrong. OK but why do I have to add coolant every 10000 they had no answer. I guess will have to live with it will treat it like routine maintenance change oil, add coolant. Should just add it to the owners manual.


The coolant loss may be due to a leaky turbo. The Turbo is both oil and liquid cooled. Did they check the exhaust for coolant? There is a notice on GM's TechLink (all dealer service folks are supposed to read it) that talks about replacing the turbo if they can't find any other coolant leaks. It's reference bulletin PI0675. You should never have to add coolant unless there is a leak or the car has been overheating and boiling off coolant through the tank overflow.


----------



## stormbine (Feb 29, 2012)

haha. Just got a call from the dealer, and they told me that they know that GM is looking into the burning smell, and the film on the windows, but all they can do is just look for a physical leak, and if there isn't one there is nothing they can do right now.

On a side note, while I had the car in to look at this, I figured I would get them to look at a rotational squeak noise the car has had since new. They told me that there is rocks/dirt around the rear brakes, and they would be more then happy to do a brake service for me at additional cost. Since I declined the service I now get to pay them for the time they spent diagnosing the issue since it isn't a warranty issue! I still wont have my car back until tomorrow morning at the earliest but if they don't find a physical coolant leak, it looks like I also have to pay for the rental they put me in as well, since they don't have a repairable warranty item. Reminds me why I love taking my car to the dealership....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

stormbine said:


> haha. Just got a call from the dealer, and they told me that they know that GM is looking into the burning smell, and the film on the windows, but all they can do is just look for a physical leak, and if there isn't one there is nothing they can do right now.
> 
> On a side note, while I had the car in to look at this, I figured I would get them to look at a rotational squeak noise the car has had since new. They told me that there is rocks/dirt around the rear brakes, and they would be more then happy to do a brake service for me at additional cost. Since I declined the service I now get to pay them for the time they spent diagnosing the issue since it isn't a warranty issue! I still wont have my car back until tomorrow morning at the earliest but if they don't find a physical coolant leak, it looks like I also have to pay for the rental they put me in as well, since they don't have a repairable warranty item. Reminds me why I love taking my car to the dealership....




stormbine,
I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me with them.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Regarding the coolant leak, say it could be caused by a leaky turbo or not, would this cause lower MPG?

Driving the same roads to work like 6 months ago and using premium gas my MPG has gone up by 25-30% over the winter. I assumed cold temperatures and winter tires were causing this, but those factors do not apply for over a month.

I am doing 24MPG with 30% highway, 70% city and 31 MPG on the highway. I was doing 31 MPG with 30% highway, 70% city, and 42 MPG on the highway. Something must be wrong.

Today I realized that the antifreeze smell is more obvious in two situations:
1. Driving on the highway, with the heat on at about 40%+ and the fan at min.
2. Driving in the city with the heat on at about 40%, the fan between min and middle while hearing the turbo working.

I am going to make a list with all my findings about my Cruze and go to my GM dealer on Thursday or Friday.


----------



## herdiamond (Nov 30, 2011)

I've been working with my dealer about this smell for 6 months now. Their last comment - wait for it - my aftermarket winter floor mats (that were in my previous car with no issues) are too close to the floor heater vents and were creating the smell. For giggles, I put them in the truck. Same result. I've had the car since Jan 2011 and I didn't notice it the first winter but I noticed it intermittently this past winter. Its been a real pain and the dealer has been no help.

As for the previous comments about the read brakes, I had squeaking from the front pads which turned out to be improper lubrication when the factory installed the brakes. Dealer tried it was a servicing issue however I questioned why the brakes needed serviced well before the scheduled maintenance. They covered the repair under warranty.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a 2011 LT and am having the same antifreeze smell when using the heater and the coolant level is the exact same as your pics. I have mine at the dealership being diagnosed and I have provided them with the turbo issue TSB and hope they will have it all fixed soon. I will post my results as I hear from the dealership.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

SuCraM said:


> I have a 2011 LT and am having the same antifreeze smell when using the heater and the coolant level is the exact same as your pics. I have mine at the dealership being diagnosed and I have provided them with the turbo issue TSB and hope they will have it all fixed soon. I will post my results as I hear from the dealership.


I find it a bit unnerving that the customer has to tell the dealer service department where to look for service information. Please let us know what transpires.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

I totally agree Jim Frye. Pretty sad I had to tell them where to look to find out whats wrong with the car. I am giving them a chance though as they have been great to me in the past buying other vehicles. Other than the antifreeze smell issue and the hard tranny shifting I still love my Cruze.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

wow... just wow...


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

SuCraM said:


> I have a 2011 LT and am having the same antifreeze smell when using the heater and the coolant level is the exact same as your pics. I have mine at the dealership being diagnosed and I have provided them with the turbo issue TSB and hope they will have it all fixed soon. I will post my results as I hear from the dealership.


Hi SuCram,
If you are referring to my pictures, please let me know what your dealship will say. I will go see mine on Friday. Today, I could not smell it. I tried a number of heat levels and fan speeds, I tried driving a little harder to get the turbo going, and ended up smelling antifreeze with the fan off. Weird... 

Maybe it leaks more when the fan is off. Not having any air circulating the heat will cause the heater core to expand or something?


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

Well I just got off the phone with one of the GM techs and he said the foreman of the service department cant duplicate the issue. Friggin idiots. I told them when I dropped it off to take it for a good 20 min drive and blast the heat on full and they will smell it in the cabin and even more after putting the car in park and popping the hood. He said that burn off of the dexcool antifreeze is normal and I laughed. He told me he was going to make sure his foreman was updated with the 20 min drive thing and that I have a picture of the overflow tank when the car was a day old and it was full and now it is almost empty. He said they would call me tomorrow with an update. Hope this gets resolved and the resolution can help some other people on the forum.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I need a TSB or a recall... Only way I'll take my car in, too modified


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

wow... yeah that is something. How is it normal for antifreeze to burn off and smell inside the cabin. I still have my old '96 Altima and it never loses coolant...

All glycol based antifreeze are toxic, possible deadly for animals and extremly toxic for children. They should know that...

What is weird is that sometimes you can't smell it. This morning I smelt it but I had a hard time smelling it when comming back from work. Maybe it smells more when it is cold outside.

I don't know if the coolant would cause this, but I also noticed my eyes would sometimes feel itchy and I feel like coughing when driving with the heat on. I dont smoke and I dont wear contacts, and nothing else has changed in my environment.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Glancing through this thread, I thought I should mention something.

For those who are saying it's the turbo causing the smell, I have an LS (no turbo) and I have also had this strong coolant smell when I start the car sometimes, I have not been watching my coolant level though, I will try to keep an eye on it.

I'd also like to point out that the smell isn't coming through the vents, It's coming through the area by my feet.

edit*
I just thought of something kind of funny, I have a sub/amp in my car and the power cable is running through the grommet by my feet. I bet the dealer would try to say thats how the smell is getting into the cabin lol. 

Last time I was at the dealer I mentioned the smell and he asked me if my car has a cabin filter... ugh


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Jaycruze said:


> Last time I was at the dealer I mentioned the smell and he asked me if my car has a *cabin filter*... ugh


...it does and it has carbon granules embedded in it to "remove" odors...guess it doesn't work so well on coolant vapors!!


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got a call from the service rep at the dealership and she said her shop foreman drove my car home last night and could smell it. Plus he drove it back to the dealership this morning and it was even worse. They are going to do a dye test on it today to attempt to isolate the leak.


----------



## fwyaikow (Apr 12, 2012)

I had the same problem with my 2011 CHevy Cruze LT . First it been in the shop 4 time , Defrost motor not working , Front wheel bearing & caliper was put on wrong some how? & the Antifreeze smell . Since they counld not fix the smell problem I sold it to another dealer & got a 2012 Chevy Malibu LT .problem solved


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

fwyaikow said:


> I had the same problem with my 2011 CHevy Cruze LT . First it been in the shop 4 time , Defrost motor not working , Front wheel bearing & caliper was put on wrong some how? & the Antifreeze smell . Since they counld not fix the smell problem I sold it to another dealer & got a 2012 Chevy Malibu LT .problem solved


I wish i could do that but i financed mine so i'd lose too much money lol, Hope the Malibu is nicer to you.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> I wish i could do that but i financed mine so i'd lose too much money lol, Hope the Malibu is nicer to you.


I am in the same boat as you Jaycruze so I am hoping they can get everything resolved and I will be a happy camper.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I made 300 km on the highway today and I had coolant smell all the time inside the cabin. Somehow, I could feel it a lot more on the driver's side than the passenger's side. I am not sure how that could be, may my passenger was congested. I always have my fan set on windshield+legs setting.

With the heat on and the fan to min, I could smell coolant all the time. I turned off the fan but left the heat on and I could smell it even more. Why would that be?

Once arrived at destination, I tried to find the source. I assume the heater core is behind the central console because that metal component was extremly hot, I burned my fingers on it (see picture below). But I could'nt smell coolant there and everything felt dry. It is hard to put your nose in there anyway.

The smell seems to come from the windshield vents, especially the small one on the left side or the dashboard.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

Well guys and gals I just got off the phone with my service adviser. She said the dealership and GM acknowledge there is this coolant issue with the cruze and they are working to identify and find a resolution for it. She told me that they dye tested it and used a UV light to check for leaks and cannot find any. She did say they found the coolant reservoir tank was loose and they replaced it with a new one as that is the only thing they found that could be the issue. They checked everything including the turbo and found no issues. They also flashed the tcm to fix the hard tranny shifting. Hope this is the fix but I have a feeling I will be taking it back to them in a few days after driving it. I will post an update after driving it for a couple days.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Good luck SuCraM. Maybe that will fix it for you. Did they tell you anything else about this coolant issue besides acknowledging it?


----------



## 11RS (Oct 4, 2011)

From my case with GM over these issues (antifreeze smell inside the car when fan speed is low to medium and heat is on, and haze on windshield) I have had my car at the dealership 3 times. First they said there was no issue. Second time, after getting GM Canada Customer Service involved they steam cleaned my carpet and dye/pressure tested the cooling system and found nothing. Third time they replaced my carpet and underlay. I still have the same issue.

It was explained to me that there were multiple suppliers for heater cores to GM for the Cruze. It was found that one of the manufactures was producing a faulty part and those Cruzes effected had their heater cores replaced at the factory, before the car left for shipping. In some cases, antifreeze/coolant was spilt in the car and got into the carpet and underlay. This is why the second time my car went back to the dealership they steam cleaned my carpet as they found antifreeze under it on the floor and later replaced the carpet. 

GM is very aware of the coolant issues with the Cruze and it has been explained to me that GM Engineers are currently working on a fix and even working on specific cars with the noted issues.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jaszypoo said:


> Can someone kindly describe the antifreeze smell? I think I might be smelling it. I only get this weird smell if the fan is on or if the car hasn't been driven for a long period of time.


When the engine is _*cold*_, raise the hood, open the overflow tank cap, and take a whiff.


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

*What might help*

If everyone that has the antifreeze smell would take the time to file a complaint with NHTSA maybe we would get some results from GM. Get someones attention? Puttski


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

Just an update for you all. After driving it a few times and blasting the heat on full and on different configurations I have not smelled any coolant since getting the car back. I did notice before taking the car in to the dealer that the coolant resevior tank felt flimsy and not secured properly. Maybe it was just not installed correclty when the car was manufactured. Thats all I can think of. Or they just used a bunch of decfective tanks and or caps.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

So here is hoping that moving forward you have many carefree miles of motoring!

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

When i got in my car this morning, it smelt very sour (not sweet). Could this be the coolant? I was hoping i could dodge this problem, but it looks like i may be in the same boat as some of you

800 miles and i used the heat last night but didn't notice it then


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Coolant doesn't smell sour...check for an old carton of milk under your front seat


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

Just an update guys and gals. I can still smell the coolant after I drive the car to operating temp and use the heater and then turn the car off for a while. Always happens and can smell if for a while then it dissipates. This leads me to believe there is something that uses coolant is causing this. I think its something under the hood like the turbo or something else. I am no mechanic but I think GM should have a recall for this as it is dangerous to our health. Maybe it has to take someone dieing and get sued by the family. Pretty sad in my opinion. Sucks because I love this car other than its little annoyances.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I just had my water pump replaced, first noiticed a problem at the last oil change, the coolant overflow was nearly empty. There was no sign of a leak even after pressure testing, had them top it off and add dye to the system. About 3,000 miles later I see a spot of dye in the driveway, so I check it out and see the trail going up to the water pump. The leak was very intermittant and left no real trace befor putting the dye in.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update ChevyCruzeLTZ. The dealer pressure tested it and added dye to my coolant to check for leaks so I will keep an eye out on the coolant level and let the dealer know of the outcome.


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

I find it interesting that I read through this entire thread and I don't see anyone saying that there has been a true fix. My dealer is trying to help but at what point do I give up and contact a lawyer... The smell gets so bad in my car after 10 min... I get sick to my stomach. I have been able to get many folks from the dealership to ride with me. They ALL have smelled it. The car has had all the test done to it. And nothing... Still does it. No fluid leaks etc. I am at witty end that I am paying for a car that sits at the dealership with no idea how to fix it. I have been in touch with the region rep.. To which he says " sorry don't know what it is" the smell on mine doesn't matter if the heater is on.. It happens just as soon as the car gets up to temp.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you ChevyCruzeLTZ! Glad to hear you found the problem. Did they tell you what was wrong with your water pump?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

SuCraM said:


> I am no mechanic but I think GM should have a recall for this as it is dangerous to our health. Maybe it has to take someone dieing and get sued by the family.


I agree. Glycol is toxic and cause a number of health problems. Here is a good article about glycol http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&sqi=2&ved=0CCgQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdes.nh.gov%2Forganization%2Fcommissioner%2Fpip%2Ffactsheets%2Fard%2Fdocuments%2Fard-ehp-12.pdf&ei=g-6VT_KbCoGX6AGB68inDg&usg=AFQjCNEn0wwML75YgqyI86BGAEboHGgzFw&sig2=Z0JnTmWMMULHnOVLl6eh8g


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

Again my car is still at the dealer.. They still have no idea what the problem is. The water pump is not leaking anywhere. coolant level is still good...smell is really bad. I have to wonder if the coolant smell is at all realted to the fire issues? I know that it seems realted to oil change. Something get hotter than it should perhaps?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SuCraM said:


> Just an update guys and gals. I can still smell the coolant after I drive the car to operating temp and use the heater and then turn the car off for a while. Always happens and can smell if for a while then it dissipates. This leads me to believe there is something that uses coolant is causing this. I think its something under the hood like the turbo or something else. I am no mechanic but I think GM should have a recall for this as it is dangerous to our health. Maybe it has to take someone dieing and get sued by the family. Pretty sad in my opinion. Sucks because I love this car other than its little annoyances.




SuCraM,
I understand that this issue can be frustrating. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage as well as the name of the dealer that you are working with? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this issue. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## aewid (Apr 16, 2011)

Like you all, I've been having the same intermittant problem smelling anti freeze in the car. A few times so bad I had to roll the windows down. Would have taken it to the dealer but I'm sure I would have gotten the could not duplicate answer. I'll have a talk with them when I go for an oil change. I've smelled it in the garage coming from the engine compartment also. Looked as much as I could but know it is probably vaporizing before I'm able to see it. The windows inside don't fog up but there is a film on the inside windshield an the dash had a very light film on it I noticed when I ran my fingers over it. At one point the smell inside came as I was rounding a turn so I thought that if some had spilled inside the car during manufacturing and hit the heater core that might have been the cause. I'm at a loss and I'm sure I'll get the same from the dealer.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> Again my car is still at the dealer.. They still have no idea what the problem is. The water pump is not leaking anywhere. coolant level is still good...smell is really bad. I have to wonder if the coolant smell is at all realted to the fire issues? I know that it seems realted to oil change. Something get hotter than it should perhaps?



ShadowHawkRacer,
I can understand that you are frustrated with this issue. I would like to look into this for you. Will you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of the dealership that you are working with? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this issue.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ZZR12 (Oct 5, 2011)

I have sometimes smelled antifreeze also. so while I came across this post, I went outside to look at the coolant tank in my 12 Cruze. The antifreeze is all the way at the bottom of the tank, at the top of the heater hose, I assume that it should be at the top line that has the arrow pointing to it. I wonder if this has also caused the slipping problem with the trans, would it be possible that the trans isn't being cooled properly? I called the dealer and I'm waiting for a call back. This is Chevy's last shot, my 09 Cobalt had been towed 7 times in 10,000 miles, I had to get a Lemon Law Attorney involved and Chevy bought the car back. I really had good dealings with my dealer and they talked me into staying with Chevy, I hope this can be worked out. I have a Nissan Altima that we bought new in 05, 112,000 miles, and its never been on the hook.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

It was leaking through the weep hole, but the leak was very intermittant and passed a pressure test, the shield underneath must have kept the coolant from hitting the ground where I park when it did leak. My sense of smell is not so good so I can't say I noticed a smell but after seeing the dye all over the side of the motor I would not be surprised if I did.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I walked by the passenger side of my 2012 1LT RS today and could smell a faint smell of antifreeze. I popped the hood open and could smell it right away, didn't see anything leaking but the coolant tank is about 3/4 to an inch below the line indicated by the arrow. My windshiled has a haze to it...now I have to add THIS to my list of issues...unreal.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> It was leaking through the weep hole, but the leak was very intermittant and passed a pressure test, the shield underneath must have kept the coolant from hitting the ground where I park when it did leak. My sense of smell is not so good so I can't say I noticed a smell but after seeing the dye all over the side of the motor I would not be surprised if I did.


That makes sense to me. I had a Cavalier that leaked coolant but ONLY after the engine cooled off. It would hold pressure when tested and never leak hot. If it sat for an extended length of time, it would seep out of the weep hole. The block would get hot and you'd smell it but never see anything wet. Once I actually caught it while it was leaking, you could see the white trail it had been leaving.


----------



## Kerry (Apr 25, 2012)

New cruze is at the dealer for bad fm recption and needs the update. They brought over a 2011 areo for us to use. First time i got in the car strong smell of antifreeze. 
I sure hope our cruze does not devope that problem very annoing,,, 200 miles so far on the cruze


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> ShadowHawkRacer,
> I can understand that you are frustrated with this issue. I would like to look into this for you. Will you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of the dealership that you are working with? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this issue.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service




Stacy, Thanks for offereing to help. I already have an open case with GM/Chevrolet customer servicee. I have been in contact with the Regional Rep and I am told the district manager should begetting involved. Right now the last thing I want to do is bug Chevy to the point that I am ignored. I just think Chevy needs to do the right thing... Frankly, My car smells so bad that the service folks and Managers have gotten sick driving it...and the dealer has had the car going on two weeks now. The loaner I have doesn't leave me with a good impression of GM quality either...but at least it is transportation. I have tried very hard to be calm and nice about the whole thing because I feel "taking the high road" is the best action for me to take. however, There are protections in place for owners. I would much rather find a solution directly!


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

has anyone actually gone forward with a lemon law case. What were you offered. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

llullo1 said:


> has anyone actually gone forward with a lemon law case. What were you offered.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.Com Free App


llullo - no but getting close!!!!!!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I left my car at my GM dealer this morning for an oil change. I asked for Mobil 1 Synthetic and they told me that is not the best oil and ACDelco Dexos syn blend oil is better and 40$ cheaper. I found this really strange... What do you guys think?

I also told them about my other problems:

1. Coolant smell
2. Coolant level low (about 2/3" below normal level)
3. Strange hissing/scraping noise comming from the daskboard vents

They called me two hours later to tell me that I wont have the car back today. They have it under some kind of pressure system for 8 hours to find the leak, they say its the procedure they have to follow.

I will check back tomorrow.


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

Dealer just called me to let me know they have decided to replace the heater core. They don't have the part in stock so who knows how long it will take to get the parts and get this fixed. The dealer has had the car the third time now for weeks... Until now they have not found anything. I sure hope this fixes it. don't know that I would ever buy GM again.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> I left my car at my GM dealer this morning for an oil change. I asked for Mobil 1 Synthetic and they told me that is not the best oil and ACDelco Dexos syn blend oil is better and 40$ cheaper. I found this really strange... What do you guys think?


Other than the price difference, I think this is pure unadulterated horse manure. "They" are either stupid beyond comprehension, or "they" are bald faced liars. I really doubt you'll find anyone who knows about motor oil will tell you that full synthetic is inferior to a blend. When you get your car back from this dealership, check, and double check it over for things that are not done correctly. Check the engine room for oil that has been left over from the oil change. The next day, roll it away from its parking spot and look on the pavement for anything that has leaked from your car overnight. Also check the engine again for oil that may have leaked during your drive home from the dealership. Good Luck


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> I left my car at my GM dealer this morning for an oil change. I asked for Mobil 1 Synthetic and they told me that is not the best oil and ACDelco Dexos syn blend oil is better and 40$ cheaper. I found this really strange... What do you guys think?


The AC Delco Dexos blend is a good oil but nowhere near the quality of Mobil 1. It's not suprising someone at a dealer is unknowledgable when it comes to oil.


----------



## Kerry (Apr 25, 2012)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> Dealer just called me to let me know they have decided to replace the heater core. They don't have the part in stock so who knows how long it will take to get the parts and get this fixed. The dealer has had the car the third time now for weeks... Until now they have not found anything. I sure hope this fixes it. don't know that I would ever buy GM again.


I would think heater core as well. Most of the time if it smells realy bad in the car then in most cases, if its from outside the car, u would be able to see it with a little looking around,BUT if its the heater core just a small leak would put a strong smell inside the car cause thats where the heater core is. Inside the car with u.


----------



## Kerry (Apr 25, 2012)

looks like heater core is not the fix


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Has anyone had the heater core fixed and the problem went away in the next few days? 

The reason why I say this is because the hoses go into the bottom side of the core judging from the pic I see on alldata. This is going to make it virtually impossible not to spill a bit of coolant considering there is no way to drain it except for the two hoses. Any little bit spilled will take a couple days to dry out.


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

Kerry said:


> looks like heater core is not the fix


Kerry, Was your heater Core replaced too? I have read a post or two stating that the core replacement didn't fix the issue. So I have been wondering and given the fact that the heater core is hard to get by the dealer. I am worried that here soon they will have had my car of 30 days.... which is crazy.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> Stacy, Thanks for offereing to help. I already have an open case with GM/Chevrolet customer servicee. I have been in contact with the Regional Rep and I am told the district manager should begetting involved. Right now the last thing I want to do is bug Chevy to the point that I am ignored. I just think Chevy needs to do the right thing... Frankly, My car smells so bad that the service folks and Managers have gotten sick driving it...and the dealer has had the car going on two weeks now. The loaner I have doesn't leave me with a good impression of GM quality either...but at least it is transportation. I have tried very hard to be calm and nice about the whole thing because I feel "taking the high road" is the best action for me to take. however, There are protections in place for owners. I would much rather find a solution directly!



ShadowHawkRacer,
I would suggest that you continue to work with your current agent. If you would like me to look into this please send me a PM with your VIN. If you have any additional questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

aewid said:


> Like you all, I've been having the same intermittant problem smelling anti freeze in the car. A few times so bad I had to roll the windows down. Would have taken it to the dealer but I'm sure I would have gotten the could not duplicate answer. I'll have a talk with them when I go for an oil change. I've smelled it in the garage coming from the engine compartment also. Looked as much as I could but know it is probably vaporizing before I'm able to see it. The windows inside don't fog up but there is a film on the inside windshield an the dash had a very light film on it I noticed when I ran my fingers over it. At one point the smell inside came as I was rounding a turn so I thought that if some had spilled inside the car during manufacturing and hit the heater core that might have been the cause. I'm at a loss and I'm sure I'll get the same from the dealer.




aewid,
I would suggest that you contact your local dealership and have them look into this for you. If you would like me to contact your dealership and set up an appointment for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number and VIN. Either way, please keep me posted on this. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Kerry (Apr 25, 2012)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> Kerry, Was your heater Core replaced too? I have read a post or two stating that the core replacement didn't fix the issue. So I have been wondering and given the fact that the heater core is hard to get by the dealer. I am worried that here soon they will have had my car of 30 days.... which is crazy.


No I havent had that problem but after my post I went futher into some old post and some others were saying that they did get it replaced and did not fix the issue. I think that gm is here to help and we should work with them in what ever problems we have.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ZZR12 said:


> I have sometimes smelled antifreeze also. so while I came across this post, I went outside to look at the coolant tank in my 12 Cruze. The antifreeze is all the way at the bottom of the tank, at the top of the heater hose, I assume that it should be at the top line that has the arrow pointing to it. I wonder if this has also caused the slipping problem with the trans, would it be possible that the trans isn't being cooled properly? I called the dealer and I'm waiting for a call back. This is Chevy's last shot, my 09 Cobalt had been towed 7 times in 10,000 miles, I had to get a Lemon Law Attorney involved and Chevy bought the car back. I really had good dealings with my dealer and they talked me into staying with Chevy, I hope this can be worked out. I have a Nissan Altima that we bought new in 05, 112,000 miles, and its never been on the hook.




ZZR12,
I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I got news. I just got my car back after two days for coolant smell + coolant level 2/3" lower than normal after 6 months

1. Engine idle for 20 min + removed water pump pulley: no leak found
2. Pressure system for 8 hours:
-no leak found on the engine
-heater core upper hose leaks around a V SEAL (new hose ordered P/N 13251453 description 088460, 7 days for delivery)

See item #7 here: PL HOSES & PIPES/HEATER (LUJ/1.4-9);. Fits: Cruze, Cruze LT 4 DOOR NOTCHBACK | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick

They will replace that hose and search for leaks again.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Well...I have been smelling an odor on and off for a few weeks. Looked under the hood and my coolant level was only maybe an inch above the hose- way under the arrow. I unscrewed the cap and sniffed the coolant- sure enough, that is what I have been smelling. Have an appt tomorrow- I'll update you guys.


----------



## Kerry (Apr 25, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> I got news. I just got my car back after two days for coolant smell + coolant level 2/3" lower than normal after 6 months
> 
> 1. Engine idle for 20 min + removed water pump pulley: no leak found
> 2. Pressure system for 8 hours:
> ...



This could be the fix please keep us updated. It would defenatly cause the smell


----------



## Kerry (Apr 25, 2012)

And when u say v seal do u mean a v style clamp vs a screw type


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> llullo - no but getting close!!!!!!


All that I got offered by gm was an extended warranty. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> I had the same smell problem, however, when the dealer changed the tank and cap it did go away. Apparently that small clear molded tube coming from under the cap was seeping vapors somehow, you could also see a line of residue under the tube leading down the side of the tank. I have not smelled antifreeze since they replaced it.


Update! The smell like the cat came back!!! I have continued to smell the antifreeze for the past several weeks and even tried to trade the care off but HURAY!!! for me I think I found the problem today... I took a flash lite and went over every inch of the motor and found a small puddle of antifreeze on a bracket of the motor back behind the drive belt. I cant tell if its coming from the water pump or a gasket but I will have it back to the dealer tomorrow for him to look at it.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't know exactly. They said it leaks by the upper V seal. It looks like it is a clamp type. Look where item #7 connects to the firewall.

PL HOSES & PIPES/HEATER (LUJ/1.4-9);. Fits: Cruze, Cruze LT 4 DOOR NOTCHBACK | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick

How would that cause the smell inside the car when the fan is off? I am a little skeptical about this fix.

Ill keep you posted when they'll call me.


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

Update. Car has been with the dealer 3 weeks now still no fix, NO leaks! The car still has the horid smell folks at the dealership have smelled it, and it is very strong. No detail as to a fix or when there might be a resolution...I am told by GM to "relax".


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Update: Of course my dealer could also smell the coolant but did not find a leak. They did put some dye into it and I will stop buy Wed to see if they find something. My hope is the TSB that was just posted by a user in another forum thread is what is wrong. I really, really, like the Cruze- but stuff like this really stinks. My import owning coworkers were laughing their butts off at me today.


----------



## OLD SFG GUY (Mar 27, 2012)

There's a bulletin on this now. #PI0721.

The dealer may have to replace the gasket from T-stat housing to head.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Took mine in today. The dealer acknowledged that he could see the coolant stains behind the belt as I had mentioned but said there was now "wet" coolant present. He put some dye in the system and scheduled me to bring the car back in a week so they could look for the leak. He also told me that GM is aware of our coolant smell issue and have a team of engineers working on it.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Update: Of course my dealer could also smell the coolant but did not find a leak. They did put some dye into it and I will stop buy Wed to see if they find something. My hope is the TSB that was just posted by a user in another forum thread is what is wrong. I really, really, like the Cruze- but stuff like this really stinks. My import owning coworkers were laughing their butts off at me today.


Tell your snobby, unknowledgable co-workers if they knew how many parts on domestics and imports were from the same source they wouldn't be laughing. Toyota and Honda have been recalling vehicles left and right the last few years.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

I have my car back in for them to investigate the issue further and to look for dye traces to isolate where the leak is coming from. They are also considering the new updated tsb for the hose replacement. I will post any news or results as I get them. I sure hope we can all get this issue resolved so we can just enjoy driving our cars it it should be.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

PI0721 would refer to item 331 here PL ENGINE ASM-1.4L L4 PART 3 FRONT COVER & COOLING (LUJ/1.4-9);. Fits: Cruze, Cruze LT 4 DOOR NOTCHBACK | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick

My dealer ordered a hose (item 7 PL HOSES & PIPES/HEATER (LUJ/1.4-9);. Fits: Cruze, Cruze LT 4 DOOR NOTCHBACK | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick) and plans to replace it. 

Are they required to verify for leaks as per PI0721? May I ask them to check it? How does this work? They filled my coolant tank about a week ago and I lost 1/2 cm since.


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

WHEN SOMEONES KIDDNEYS SHUT DOWN THEY WILL TAKE NOTICE. They have to KIll someone then they might look into it. Thank God we live in USA. Bail Em out then they say they can not duplicate. My Ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What in the TH is wrong is there not enough complaints to take our word to heart??????? What are we pigs that mean nothing to your dollar????? Nevever buy any more GM JUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

where can i find a copy of PI0721?


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Took my car back to dealer- they had it overnight. It has had dye in it since last Friday. They said they found no leaks. Advisor also told my that the service bulletin that was just released was for the 1.8L engine not the 1.4. I am not sure how to respond to this- the dealer has been great, very nice and accommodating, but what am I supposed to think now? Thay said the coolant was definately low and he could immediately smell the collant when they looked under the hood last Friday, but they can't find a leak? They said to keep an eye on it and when the level drops to bring it in. Not very reassuring.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Took my car back to dealer- they had it overnight. It has had dye in it since last Friday. They said they found no leaks. Advisor also told my that the service bulletin that was just released was for the 1.8L engine not the 1.4. I am not sure how to respond to this- the dealer has been great, very nice and accommodating, but what am I supposed to think now? Thay said the coolant was definately low and he could immediately smell the collant when they looked under the hood last Friday, but they can't find a leak? They said to keep an eye on it and when the level drops to bring it in. Not very reassuring.


If you ever, ever have an issue where a dealer cannot properly service your car, call GM's customer support directly and open a case with them. They will intervene with the dealer on your behalf. In most cases, they can either inform the dealer of a procedure or issue they are not yet aware of, or they can find you a more competent dealer. Don't keep bashing your head against a brick wall trying to get a dealer to fix an issue that is clearly there.

Full description for this PI is here, but it does indeed seem to be related only to the 1.8L.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...stat-housing-cylinder-head-apr-17-2012-a.html


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Took my car back to dealer- they had it overnight. It has had dye in it since last Friday. They said they found no leaks. Advisor also told my that the service bulletin that was just released was for the 1.8L engine not the 1.4. I am not sure how to respond to this- the dealer has been great, very nice and accommodating, but what am I supposed to think now? Thay said the coolant was definately low and he could immediately smell the collant when they looked under the hood last Friday, but they can't find a leak? They said to keep an eye on it and when the level drops to bring it in. Not very reassuring.


Did they check the oil or the exhaust for traces of coolant? It could be the turbo leaking at one of its coolant chambers. The turbo on the 1.4L Cruze is cooled by both oil and antifreeze, so a leak could be bleeding into the oil or into the exhaust. Just a thought.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Jim, you got a good point. Checking the cooland and exhaust for traces of coolant is important. Is this standard procedure? If not, are the dealers required to run this check if I ask them?

But, if coolant gets into the engine that is bad news... the engine might need repairs.

I found this post on carcomplaints.com: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze Anti Freeze Smell In The Car | CarComplaints.com


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

and some more issues beeing posted here: Chevrolet Cruze Problems | CarComplaints.com


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Jim, you got a good point. Checking the cooland and exhaust for traces of coolant is important. Is this standard procedure? If not, are the dealers required to run this check if I ask them?
> 
> But, if coolant gets into the engine that is bad news... the engine might need repairs.


If it was in the oil, the oil would start to look milky. If it was in the exhaust, you'd have excessive white smoke upon cold starts. In either case, there would be no smell.


----------



## hawken08 (May 4, 2012)

I just stummbled across this service issue with the cruze. I was going to have the dealer get a 2012 2lt for me in my color i wanted today to purchase next week. However after reading this string i am going to look at another car compnay. I had an issue with a 07 uplander just like what i'm reading. I really like this car and would love to move forward with the purchase. Is there a fix for this issue? if so what is it? Thanks


----------



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

I am 2200 miles in and have the antifreeze smell. I may have had it earlier but the new car smell conflicted with my senses. Guess I gotta take it in


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

Has anyone had this fixed??????????????


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> If it was in the oil, the oil would start to look milky. If it was in the exhaust, you'd have excessive white smoke upon cold starts. In either case, there would be no smell.


Yes, the oil will look like a chocolate frappe. I've never seen water or antifreeze in the exhaust on a catalytic equipped car, so I don't know how you would test for it. I would think it would hose up the O2 sensor back there, but maybe not. On a cold start, the cat is not hot, so the excess moisture might just condense on the paladium and then burn off later. I don't know if that would ruin the cat. The question is: did anyone at the dealership check? 

My take is, if the level of the overflow tank is dropping and there are no telltale leak spots visible, it is either overflowing and draining onto the pavetment, OR it is disappearing inside the engine.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> But, if coolant gets into the engine that is bad news... the engine might need repairs.


I don't know about newer technology engines, but I had a '62 Impala SS that bled coolant into the oil. The engine ran fine and I never did anything about it except keep filling the radiator and changing the oil every 3K miles. The car was four years old and with both rear quarter panels completely rusted through, I wasn't about to put the effort into pulling the heads and putting new gaskets in to see if that fixed it.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Jim Frye, there could very well be an external leak, and it not be noticeable. For example, the leak is more of an ooze (small enough leak where it does not cause a drip) and the heat of the engine burns off the liquid. This is the most likely explanation. It could be in a spot that is out of view (rear of the cylinder head for example). This would also explain the antifreeze smell. As the antifreeze burns off it enters the cabin of the vehicle, either through small unsealed openings in the firewall or it is sucked in through the cowl area when the ventilation is on "fresh air" mode. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> Jim Frye, there could very well be an external leak, and it not be noticeable. For example, the leak is more of an ooze (small enough leak where it does not cause a drip) and the heat of the engine burns off the liquid. This is the most likely explanation. It could be in a spot that is out of view (rear of the cylinder head for example). This would also explain the antifreeze smell. As the antifreeze burns off it enters the cabin of the vehicle, either through small unsealed openings in the firewall or it is sucked in through the cowl area when the ventilation is on "fresh air" mode. Just my 2 cents.


I agree, but the service guys are telling him that they put dye in the coolant and don't see any leaks. Either they missed an external leak, or its disappearing inside the engine. I saw on GM Techlink that GM has a spray powder leak detector for leaks that disappear after drying out.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

i have news guys and gals. Got my car back last evening. The dealer had my car from this last Tuesday until yesterday. They took out the water pump and heater core and found no leaks or issues with either parts. They worked with GM Canada to fix it this second time in for the same issue with the coolant smell. So you all know I have a 2011 LT only mod is the drop in K&N air filter. GM in Oshua advised them to also replace the upper and lower hoses and shampoo the entire engine and firewall. On the drive home I could only smell the engine shampoo they used and no coolant so far. I haIve my fingers crossed this is the fix and that it will help others. Thank god my dealer is nice and I purchased the extended warranty.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

hawken08 said:


> I just stummbled across this service issue with the cruze. I was going to have the dealer get a 2012 2lt for me in my color i wanted today to purchase next week. However after reading this string i am going to look at another car compnay. I had an issue with a 07 uplander just like what i'm reading. I really like this car and would love to move forward with the purchase. Is there a fix for this issue? if so what is it? Thanks


The anti freeze situation is strictly a 2011 concern. As far as I know this problem has been fixed with the 2012's.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

SuCraM said:


> i have news guys and gals. Got my car back last evening. The dealer had my car from this last Tuesday until yesterday. They took out the water pump and heater core and found no leaks or issues with either parts. They worked with GM Canada to fix it this second time in for the same issue with the coolant smell. So you all know I have a 2011 LT only mod is the drop in K&N air filter. GM in Oshua advised them to also replace the upper and lower hoses and shampoo the entire engine and firewall. On the drive home I could only smell the engine shampoo they used and no coolant so far. I haIve my fingers crossed this is the fix and that it will help others. Thank god my dealer is nice and I purchased the extended warranty.


Thats good news SuCram! Like I said in my earlier post, my dealer also ordered the upper hose (item #7 here PL HOSES & PIPES/HEATER (LUJ/1.4-9);. Fits: Cruze, Cruze LT 4 DOOR NOTCHBACK | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick)

I am waiting for them to get the part and call me back.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Camcruse, I have a 2012 1LT RS and I have the antifreeze smell issue. Coolant tank was a 1/2 inch or so low on my vehicle after 4,000 miles. Dealer filled the coolant tank and said to keep an eye on it LOL. Gotta love it.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

Just an update. Went for a 30 min drive this morning and the coolant smell is back and more potent than ever. I have had the car towed to the dealer and will be contacting GM corporate Monday morning for them to hopefully intervene and put me in to a different car. I am done with the Cruze. Good luck to you all and I really hope GM figures this out and can resolve it. Sounds like a bad part on the engine and is effecting 2011 and 2012 models all different trim levels.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I wonder why GM has not bought back a few of these cars with this Coolant leak problem and had them sent back to there R/D department and had a good going over to find this problem.If this problem continues into the 2013 they may well have sales problems as more and more people talk about such a problem. What I like about this site is if I should have a similar problem I will now know what to do about it thru GMs 1-800 # . I almost bought a Fiat 500 sport and then found out about there super problems that are a nightmare. I believe from what I have read here that the Curze models built now towards the end run of the 2012s will be the same as the 2013s and there major problems will become history.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow SuCram sorry to hear that... Good luck getting another car from GM! Keep us posted if you can please.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

Well said Bohdan. I completely agree that GM should buy back all the ones with this issue to get it figured out and make it a recall to get all of the affected Cruzes fixed for good. It is a shame because I love the pep and feel of the car and am honestly sad it has come to this. But I have a 2 year old son to look out for and coolant fumes are very dangerous for young children and old people so I need this resolved 100 percent or for GM to step up and put me in to a car that is safe and has no issues.


Bohdan said:


> I wonder why GM has not bought back a few of these cars with this Coolant leak problem and had them sent back to there R/D department and had a good going over to find this problem.If this problem continues into the 2013 they may well have sales problems as more and more people talk about such a problem. What I like about this site is if I should have a similar problem I will now know what to do about it thru GMs 1-800 # . I almost bought a Fiat 500 sport and then found out about there super problems that are a nightmare. I believe from what I have read here that the Curze models built now towards the end run of the 2012s will be the same as the 2013s and there major problems will become history.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> I wonder why GM has not bought back a few of these cars with this Coolant leak problem and had them sent back to there R/D department and had a good going over to find this problem.


I remember when Saturn had a problem with contaminated coolant at the factory in the '91 production run. They bought back all 1,100+ cars and replaced them with new cars, even working with the loan companies to keep the customers whole. Guess those days are long gone. Folks with this smell problem in the Cruzen need to keep after Chevy to fix the issue, quickly.


----------



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> The anti freeze situation is strictly a 2011 concern. As far as I know this problem has been fixed with the 2012's.


I am 100% positive what I am smelling is antifreeze because when I smell inside the coolant reservoir it is the same smell in my car. If they fixed it for the 2012, then they would know what is causing it to fix it on all the 2011's that are having the problem.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Eiolon, it is NOT fixed on the 2012. I have a 2012 1LT RS with the same issue.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I called GM and opened a ticket. They told me engineers are working on finding a fix. I told them my dealer ordered a replacement hose and they were a little surprised. Anyway, GM will contact my dealer and I'll keep you guys posted.

It looks like the severity of this issue is beeing overlooked.

I dont mean to make this worse, but if you develop any of there symptomps, nausea, vomiting, extreme thirst or frequent urination, antifreeze poisoning might be the cause of it... What is Antifreeze Poisoning?

I feel totaly unsafe driving the Cruze so I will drive my old Nissan until they will fix this...


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I was trying to figure out as to what goes on with the coolant overflow container. I have a 2002 V-8 Camaro and when the radiator cap opens as the pressure goes up it vents to a holding container and also as it cools down the vent thru the cap sends coolant back to the radiator. Now the overflow tank has a air vent hose to the outside air and there are times when the smell of Antifreeze is there. So what happens to the Cruze as the pressure in the outside tank with the cap increases is there a pressure rating on this cap and if so where does it vent to.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> I called GM and opened a ticket. They told me engineers are working on finding a fix. I told them my dealer ordered a replacement hose and they were a little surprised. Anyway, GM will contact my dealer and I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> It looks like the severity of this issue is beeing overlooked.
> 
> ...


I think you will end up with an extremely low mileage Cruze in a couple of years.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Hahaha well you must assume GM wont find a fix and in that case we have layers for that.

Anyway, my dealer is supposed to replace a hose and hopefully that will fix it.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

So now that I have had a chance to calm down I have called GM and opened a ticket to have them intervene on the coolant issue.
The customer service agent was excellent and said she will get in contact with the dealer today and GM engineers and call me back with an update. Hope this gets my Cruze fixed for good. I would hate to have to get a different car as I bought new winter tyres, tinted all windows, husky all weather mats, and drop in k&n stock air filter.


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

I have had the issue and have not posted in a few days. GM tells me they will make it right and the dealer says new car for me. However, neither one is able to get in touch with each other to seettle the issue... and my Cruze with no leaks and antifreeze smell has been out of service and in the shop for 25 days.
I have had the ticket open with GM for a couple weeks. And they continue to put me off. And now the dealer is doing it too. SO....After this issue is resolved (someday) I will NEVER RETURN to GM or the DEALER EVER AGAIN, which includes my children and rest of the family. I understand cars might have issues.. but to be so slow to handle this issue is crazy! And to treat me like I am the problem is just wrong.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> I have had the ticket open with GM for a couple weeks. And they continue to put me off. And now the dealer is doing it too.


Are they not saying anything to you, or are they telling you to be patient? I think 25 days is way out of line. They should be communicating with you better. I don't blame you for being upset. I would be also. To me, this is another example of an incompetent dealer service department, and I look forward to seeing what the resolution is for you. Let's see, 25 days is nearly a month. Perhaps, they are building you a new car. Sorry, I realize that's probably not funny. Hang in there, we're all pullin' for you.


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

And the thread goes on and on. And GM is worried about your health. No it is the dollar!!!!!!! What we need is for exeutives to drive these cars with pets and children in the car and tell us all about it. Done driving mine waiting for response from GM on money back for LEMON LAW. Good luck with cooprate USA. Putts (pissed) sorry!


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

Had my car at the dealer for no FM reception [fixed], coolant leak/smell [no problem found/TSB says "put dye in it and wait"] and a third attempt at fixing a dash rattle.

We haven't even gotten to the brakes [spongy pedal and hiss noise on application] or transmission [HORRIBLE shift qaulity/missed shifts] trouble yet. 

Spent most of my life in the car business, and this is by far the worst car I've ever had.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

An update guys and gals. Just got a call from a lady with GM corporate and she said my dealership has performed all of the required tsb's on my car and they have not been able to resolve the coolant smell issue. She said that my dealership has forwarded them all of the information and it has been given to a team of GM engineers to analyze the data and attempt to find a resolution. I really feel like I was sold a lemon and I am hoping my dealership will step up and put me into a new Malibu for all of the inconvenience. At least I have all my stuff documented and I have a direct number to the lady at GM corporate now.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SuCraM said:


> An update guys and gals. Just got a call from a lady with GM corporate and she said my dealership has performed all of the required tsb's on my car and they have not been able to resolve the coolant smell issue. She said that my dealership has forwarded them all of the information and it has been given to a team of GM engineers to analyze the data and attempt to find a resolution. I really feel like I was sold a lemon and I am hoping my dealership will step up and put me into a new Malibu for all of the inconvenience. At least I have all my stuff documented and I have a direct number to the lady at GM corporate now.


Hang in there. Now that this is at GM's headquarters, they will find a way to resolve the issue quickly. If you were in Illinois, you'd be nearing an eligibility for lemon law filing very soon. Don't take possession of the car until it's fixed. I don't think it will be too much longer until a solution is found.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm glad GM has stepped up to the plate for you. My Montana had to have Pontiac engineering figure out why my left front ABS kept burning out. It took about a week once Pontiac engineering got involved. Hopefully you'll have a similar good result. In any case, when you get your car back you need to get the exact information for how the problem was fixed. I would give GM about a month to report this to the NHTSA and if they don't you need to report it. This way it's documented outside GM as well.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Maybe his car will lead to the repair of the root cause of the whole smell issue.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> Maybe his car will lead to the repair of the root cause of the whole smell issue.


One can only hope, but isn't it sad that the customer has to raise the flags with the manufacturer? How many stories have we seen here where the dealer doesn't go the extra step in trying to solve a problem? OK, maybe the dealer doesn't get reimbursed by Chevy for going the extra mile, and if that's the case, they should be telling the customer how to go about raising the flags with Corporate, not forcing folks to stumble along on their own to get frustrated and unsatisfied with the product. It seems that the dealerships just blow the customer off if they can't fix an issue in the "standard" time alloted for warranty work. The Social Media Representatives are a good first step, but the word needs to get out on how to raise a stink properly (sorry, couldn't resist the pun in this thread) to get results. Hmm, sounds like a sticky thread to be authored by someone who has been through the process to fruition.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

GM should have been on top of this problem a long time ago. Now with the Sonic new model coming out with the 1.8 and 1.4 turbo it will kill there sales if this problem has not been taken care of as it should have been. In time perhaps even on the Sonic talk forum the Antifreeze Smell thread will continue unless they have corrected this problem and have informed there dealers of this *fix*.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cecaa850 said:


> Maybe his car will lead to the repair of the root cause of the whole smell issue.


I hope so. Unfortunately from reading CT it appears there may be multiple reasons for this problem.


----------



## Toxic cruze (May 9, 2012)

I have had this issue for a long time, it's been to the shop 5 times for this problem and it still exists. I suggest that everyone that has this issue to research your states lemon law rights and to post your issue on as many car sites as you can. Gm needs to own up to this problem instead of playing dumb and trying to pacify us.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Toxic cruze said:


> I have had this issue for a long time, it's been to the shop 5 times for this problem and it still exists. I suggest that everyone that has this issue to research your states lemon law rights and to post your issue on as many car sites as you can. Gm needs to own up to this problem instead of playing dumb and trying to pacify us.


Do you have an open complaint number with GM for this? Have you created a complaint on NHTSA about this problem? Have you PM'd the GM Social Media Representative on it? Not picking on you, but if you haven't done these three things, you should. and so should everyone else with this problem.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

Jim is right about the dealer not being reimbursed by GM. I retired from a GM dealer 18 mo ago,and was constantly fighting to get the necessary time and parts to resolve problems. From my experience, this problem will not be resolved by GM engineers (if they could, they already would have), but by a sharp dedicated mechanic at a dealership. If my wife did not love her Cruze so much other than the coolant smell, mine would have a new home.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Toxic cruze said:


> I have had this issue for a long time, it's been to the shop 5 times for this problem and it still exists. I suggest that everyone that has this issue to research your states lemon law rights and to post your issue on as many car sites as you can. Gm needs to own up to this problem instead of playing dumb and trying to pacify us.




Toxic cruze,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I understand that this can be frustrating to deal with. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealership? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this issue. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> GM should have been on top of this problem a long time ago. Now with the Sonic new model coming out with the 1.8 and 1.4 turbo it will kill there sales if this problem has not been taken care of as it should have been. In time perhaps even on the Sonic talk forum the Antifreeze Smell thread will continue unless they have corrected this problem and have informed there dealers of this *fix*.


I think this problem is more complex than it appears, and Chevy is struggling to pinpoint the actual scenario that is causing it. It may well take time, but they should also be looking at the customer cars that are having the problem. They need to authorize the dealer service tech. time and work with them directly to trouble shoot the problem.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I used to work at a dealership that sold GM and Toyota. I was the warranty administrator for both. I saw the Toyota lead tech from corporate come to the dealership several times for a couple issues on vehicles that could not be solved by our techs. The only time I saw a GM lead tech from corporate was when a customer was in a major car accident and they were taking GM to court. Hmmm...you think that GM would send out a lead tech from corporate to look at some of these affected Cruzes!


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

I think that a number of us posting here understand what is going on. I think that the problem goes way beyond lemon law.... a lemon car would mean a single car here or there has an issue that can not seem to be resolved. In this case however... I think this is a pure design flaw! I think engineers know what is happening... i think they are spending the time trying to figure out how to resolve it with out drowning the company.... In other words it would seem the "Design Flaw" is so BIG that a fix could cost Millions. I mean..... look at how many of us are having this issue. I can only imagine if every car ends up having the problem.... Talk about a major cost..... when they have been trying to recover. We won't see a recall untill they have found a "real fix" and that fix is "economical".


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> I think that a number of us posting here understand what is going on. I think that the problem goes way beyond lemon law.... a lemon car would mean a single car here or there has an issue that can not seem to be resolved. In this case however... I think this is a pure design flaw! I think engineers know what is happening... i think they are spending the time trying to figure out how to resolve it with out drowning the company.... In other words it would seem the "Design Flaw" is so BIG that a fix could cost Millions. I mean..... look at how many of us are having this issue. I can only imagine if every car ends up having the problem.... Talk about a major cost..... when they have been trying to recover. We won't see a recall untill they have found a "real fix" and that fix is "economical".



i honestly think every 1.4 cruze has or will have this problem. My brother has the smell, my coworker has the smell and a neighbor has it as well as me. I dont think the coolant smell starts happening until the car has between 10-20 thousand miles on them. GM is in a very tough spot behind the scenes with this issue, they cant just stop selling the Cruze until a fix is found because that will hurt them badly. They also cannot afford to buy back every cruze on the road or have a 2,000 dollar per car recall. :grim:


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep Cruzeman .... we are on the same page, I think you are right on target! Kinda funny for a car that was advertised to have been tested for 1 million miles....... : ya think the car tested had a different design??? YEP would seem so.... I am wishful that I will be long gone when a fix is found.... cause I am OUT (somehow - Currently waiting to see What GM is going to do for me).



cruzeman said:


> i honestly think every 1.4 cruze has or will have this problem. My brother has the smell, my coworker has the smell and a neighbor has it as well as me. I dont think the coolant smell starts happening until the car has between 10-20 thousand miles on them. GM is in a very tough spot behind the scenes with this issue, they cant just stop selling the Cruze until a fix is found because that will hurt them badly. They also cannot afford to buy back every cruze on the road or have a 2,000 dollar per car recall. :grim:


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Cruzeman, from what I have been reading people are having this issue with under 10,000 miles on their Cruze. I have the smell and I have less than 5,000 miles on mine.

ShadowHawkRacer, from what I have read those million mile tests were on the platform design (chassis) using a different engine (the European version), I could be wrong, but I think that is the case.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

Well my dealership has decided to take my Cruze and put me into a 2012 Buick Verano. I am going to test drive one today and hope it is everything that I am hoping for.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

The Buick Verano is the same platform (chassis) as the Cruze if I am not mistaken. It does have a different engine, the 2.4L. If the issue is the heater core on our Cruzes, then I would imagine the Verano must be having the same issues...or will soon.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

SuCraM said:


> Well my dealership has decided to take my Cruze and put me into a 2012 Buick Verano. I am going to test drive one today and hope it is everything that I am hoping for.


How does that work? Do they pay off your Cruze and give you money towards a Verano?


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Took mine in today. The dealer acknowledged that he could see the coolant stains behind the belt as I had mentioned but said there was now "wet" coolant present. He put some dye in the system and scheduled me to bring the car back in a week so they could look for the leak. He also told me that GM is aware of our coolant smell issue and have a team of engineers working on it.


Got it back today! As suspected the water pump was bad, the dealer said that the dye had revealed a small pressed in plug in the water pump (probably a freeze plug) had begun leaking. Very slow and really only enough to cause a smell. They replaced the pump, hopefully my dilemma is finally over!


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

I wonder if the 1.4 and 1.8 motors use the same water pump.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Jaycruze, the waterpump and the thermostat housing are completely different on the 1.4L vs. the 1.8L. Hmmmm...I wonder if this problem is caused by multiple unrelated issues.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> Jaycruze, the waterpump and the thermostat housing are completely different on the 1.4L vs. the 1.8L. Hmmmm...I wonder if this problem is caused by multiple unrelated issues.


Yes, I believe it is. A weeping frost plug on the water pump housing won't lower the level in the header tank by nearly an inch as some have reported. As I said earlier, it's a complex system with many points of possible failure. The service techs will be needing a comprehensive check list of things to check when the smell issue is brought to them. At least we now know of one place to look on the engine, as well as the heater core and its connecting hoses.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

Well I just got home from the dealer and I love the Verano. It is such a quiet solid ride and you feel like you are riding in style. The dealer is buying my Cruze and transferring my warranty to the Verano. Pending a credit check tomorrow I will be rid of the Cruze and riding in a Red Tintcoat 2012 Buick Verano fully loaded with remote start, climate control you name it for only a few more bucks a month than the Cruze. Good luck to you all and I am going to follow this forum to see if GM figures out the issue.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

The heater core on my 2011 LT has been replaced and i still have the smell.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm sure there are owners out there that have the smell, and really don't know what they are smelling. My wife thought it was just part of the new car smell. Has anyone considered that maybe it is time to get the news media involved, since GM does not seem to be making any progress on this issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Got it back today! As suspected the water pump was bad, the dealer said that the dye had revealed a small pressed in plug in the water pump (probably a freeze plug) had begun leaking. Very slow and really only enough to cause a smell. They replaced the pump, hopefully my dilemma is finally over!



cruze01,
I am happy to hear that you have had your Cruze repaired! I would like you to continue to keep me posted. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

Add me to the list of people with this problem. After reading the thread, I went out to look at my car, and saw several dried drops around the belt drive area. Isn't the top pulley the water pump? Will be having it looked at soon.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

expontiacowner said:


> The heater core on my 2011 LT has been replaced and i still have the smell.


Well, I guess it's time for you to open a claim with GM Customer Service and get a number to track. While you are at it, file a complaint with NHTSA. If enough folks do this, the media will find out about it and as the song says "The Heat Is On".


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

thevoid said:


> Add me to the list of people with this problem. After reading the thread, I went out to look at my car, and saw several dried drops around the belt drive area. Isn't the top pulley the water pump? Will be having it looked at soon.


Yes, that's exactly what I saw on mine that led to the water pump replacement.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

Picked up my Verano tonight and it is a way nicer ride. Granted it doesnt have the pep of the Cruze the luxury, quiet, and smooth ride make up for it 10 fold. Car actually smells like a new car and my intelilink 7 inch touch audio system kicks ass. I am so happy now and hope that GM finds the root of this coolant smell issue for you all and you can start enjoying actually driving your cars.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I am curious how the Verano can ride so much nicer than the Cruze...different suspension components?? I mean, the Verano IS a Cruze.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> I am curious how the Verano can ride so much nicer than the Cruze...different suspension components?? I mean, the Verano IS a Cruze.


It doesn't. I researched and test drove one before buying the Cruze. The Verano is a quieter ride with a slightly more upscale interior. Less road noise can make one think they have a smoother ride. Suspension is the same between the two.


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> It doesn't. I researched and test drove one before buying the Cruze. The Verano is a quieter ride with a slightly more upscale interior. Less road noise can make one think they have a smoother ride. Suspension is the same between the two.


I know the Verano is very similar to the Cruze but the frame, engine, transmission, and interior are far superior. The Cruze tranny has a mind of its own and sucks and the issue with the coolant is the only reason I traded it in to get the Verano. The Veranos interior is quieter because of sound proofing materials used. The drivers seat is alot more comfortable and driving the car is more enjoyable as the climate control and the intelilink 7 inch voice activated entertainment system kicks ass. I will miss the turbo on the Cruze but will settle for a more enjoyable ride and driving a car that feels way more solid and doesnt reak like coolant.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

SuCraM: Glad to hear that you are a happy camper now. According to your first post on this thread, it took exactly one month for GM to get you a resolution for your coolant smell problem. It's too bad they couldn't fix your Cruze. I hope it gets shipped back to engineering for analysis and doesn't get auctioned off to some poor soul to live with.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

SuCraM said:


> I know the Verano is very similar to the Cruze but the frame, engine, transmission, and interior are far superior. The Cruze tranny has a mind of its own and sucks and the issue with the coolant is the only reason I traded it in to get the Verano. The Veranos interior is quieter because of sound proofing materials used. The drivers seat is alot more comfortable and driving the car is more enjoyable as the climate control and the intelilink 7 inch voice activated entertainment system kicks ass. I will miss the turbo on the Cruze but will settle for a more enjoyable ride and driving a car that feels way more solid and doesnt reak like coolant.


Lol. Verano is a Cruze. The front strut redesign effected both vehicles. They also share the same z-link rear suspension. Oh and your superior transmission? That's right, the same hydramatic 6t40 the Cruze uses. The anemic 2.4 is what kept me from buying the verano actually. The new 2.5 available soon will be much better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't want to screw myself by saying this but, I am issue free. It seems some of you bought from a bad batch of cruzes. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> Oh and your superior transmission? That's right, the same hydramatic 6t40 the Cruze uses.


Well, not exactly, The Buick uses a 6T45. Same basic design, but with a wider drive chain and completely different software. That was one of the issues with the 2011 Cruze in that it shifted so badly compared to the Regal.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Well, not exactly, The Buick uses a 6T45. Same basic design, but with a wider drive chain and completely different software. That was one of the issues with the 2011 Cruze in that it shifted so badly compared to the Regal.


Somebody should let GM know that their website gmpowertrain.com has incorrect information then. It clearly states that the verano uses the 6t40. The equinox and terrain are listed with the 6t45.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

6T45 = higher torque application vehicles
6T40 = normal (low) torque application vehicles, Malibu, Cruze, Verano, etc.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> Somebody should let GM know that their website gmpowertrain.com has incorrect information then. It clearly states that the verano uses the 6t40. The equinox and terrain are listed with the 6t45.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


I'm guessing it is wrong. The Regal used the 6T45 with the 2.4L motor. The Verano has the 2.4L motor rated at 180HP & 171lb/ft of torque. The 6T40 is max. engine rated at 180HP & 177lb/ft of torque. That's an awfully low margin for that engine & transmission combination. The 6T45 is max. engine rated at 215HP & 232lb/ft of torque. If the Verano engine really does have a 6T40 bolted to it, I'd be wary of transaxle longevity. The 1.4L Cruze motor rates at 138HP & 148lb/ft torque, thus the 6T40 application there. But hey, I've been wrong before.

OK, the 2.4L motor in the Regal and Equinox were rated at 182HP and maybe that is what rates them for the 6T45. I'll stand corrected. Still don't like the combination of the 2.4L engine and the 6T40 transaxle. I guess no one will be modding a Verano.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

6t40 is also known as mh8. Search verano and mh8 and there are tons of references. Put mh7 which is 4t45 and you get none.

The Max power rating for Maximum life. Add in some power and you'll reduce life but by how much is anyone's guess.

I'd be far more worried about tuned Cruze myself.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SuCraM (Jun 10, 2011)

Just so you all know I am sure there was just a handful of Cruzes that had this problem. My dealership has verified that the issue with my former Cruze LT is with a bad installation from the factory of the heater core. They said that there was a very small leak and that led to the smell. I would say it was more than a small leak because the car drank almost a full overflow tank in 22,500 km. I hope this helps find the root cause of this issue and wish you all the best in the future with the Cruze.


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds like you are all set..... I for one wil NOT take a loss financialy for a a problem that isn't mine. So for me a trade is not for me. My dealer took back the Loaner car... While GM works out what they can do for me. It is raining here so I needed defrost to be able to see the road..... which meant I also had to "get Wet" because the windows had to be cracked to keep from getting sick. I have to drive to work... which means I have no choice in driving it. I have also developped Kidney issues.... (oh by the way ingesting dexcool antifreeze can cause kidney failure, (renal failure) Blindness and centeral nerveous system damage). I am not drinking dexcool but when I can taste it after commuting to work for an hour... then it is clear that the environment inside the car is unhealthy to me... But I am in a catch 22..... I have to get to work.... AND GM has done NOTHING to help me!!!!!!! I keep getting the brush off. I was told that I would hear from GM last Friday.... then the Friday before that... etc. etc. FYI my issues and dealing with this started back in the beginning of April. If medical issues are linked to this issue... GM better do something about this!!!!!!



SuCraM said:


> I know the Verano is very similar to the Cruze but the frame, engine, transmission, and interior are far superior. The Cruze tranny has a mind of its own and sucks and the issue with the coolant is the only reason I traded it in to get the Verano. The Veranos interior is quieter because of sound proofing materials used. The drivers seat is alot more comfortable and driving the car is more enjoyable as the climate control and the intelilink 7 inch voice activated entertainment system kicks ass. I will miss the turbo on the Cruze but will settle for a more enjoyable ride and driving a car that feels way more solid and doesnt reak like coolant.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> Sounds like you are all set..... I for one wil NOT take a loss financialy for a a problem that isn't mine. So for me a trade is not for me. My dealer took back the Loaner car... While GM works out what they can do for me. It is raining here so I needed defrost to be able to see the road..... which meant I also had to "get Wet" because the windows had to be cracked to keep from getting sick. I have to drive to work... which means I have no choice in driving it. I have also developped Kidney issues.... (oh by the way ingesting dexcool antifreeze can cause kidney failure, (renal failure) Blindness and centeral nerveous system damage). I am not drinking dexcool but when I can taste it after commuting to work for an hour... then it is clear that the environment inside the car is unhealthy to me... But I am in a catch 22..... I have to get to work.... AND GM has done NOTHING to help me!!!!!!! I keep getting the brush off. I was told that I would hear from GM last Friday.... then the Friday before that... etc. etc. FYI my issues and dealing with this started back in the beginning of April. If medical issues are linked to this issue... GM better do something about this!!!!!!


Did you actually call GM to ask them what they can do about this, or did you go to your dealership and wait for them to call you back? 

If you haven't yet called GM's customer service department to file a case with them, that should be your next step in getting this issue resolved.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> I keep getting the brush off. I was told that I would hear from GM last Friday.... then the Friday before that... etc. etc.


Wow! I feel for you. If this were my problem, I'd be on the phone with GM every time they failed to get back to me and build a running document of all communications and lack thereof. Names, dates, times, and a description of what was said on the call. If they were supposed to call on Friday and didn't, I'd be on the phone to them on the following Monday morning, and then Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, etc. until I got to talk to someone responsible. I know this is time consuming and a PIA, but this is really a serious issue and even if they have nothing new to report, they should be updating and communicating with you. A lot of folks will hope that you will just go away. Don't go away. Stay in contact and be polite and businesslike. Try escalating the contact level upwards. Is Stacey communicating with you????


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Did you actually call GM to ask them what they can do about this, or did you go to your dealership and wait for them to call you back?
> 
> If you haven't yet called GM's customer service department to file a case with them, that should be your next step in getting this issue resolved.


He does. See post number 141 in this thread.


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Did you actually call GM to ask them what they can do about this, or did you go to your privately owned dealer and assume that since they service GM vehicles, that they *are *GM?
> 
> If you haven't yet called GM's customer service department to file a case with them, that should be your next step in getting this issue resolved.


Xtreme, I actually have been in contact with GM and have a case open Since the first week of April....with GM customer service and GM Business (legal side of GM). From my perspective..... GM says they value their customers... but in my case They could care less. I am lied to about when they will call and update me.... I get no updates..and when I have have spoken to the reps... they give me the same "canned" responses. And I have always been nice... never raised my voice at them... I seem to be just a case number that they don't want to deal with.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> Xtreme, I actually have been in contact with GM and have a case open Since the first week of April....with GM customer service and GM Business (legal side of GM). From my perspective..... GM says they value their customers... but in my case They could care less. I am lied to about when they will call and update me.... I get no updates..and when I have have spoken to the reps... they give me the same "canned" responses. And I have always been nice... never raised my voice at them... I seem to be just a case number that they don't want to deal with.


I raised my voice with them a few times when they gave me bullshit answers. I ended up working with a case manager who called me back every Friday at 3:00-4:00 Central time to give me an update on my car. 

Shoot me a PM and I can get you the direct contact information of the case manager I worked with. She seems to know what she's doing pretty well over there. Their first level customer support is pretty much useless. They read off scripts and spend 2 days getting you simple information.


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah I have tried to call to get updates last week... and I only get put to voice mail. However, Today when I call.... the phone lines say that calls from my area code are not accepted. I have checked with the phone company and they say that the number I have (which worked last week) is now blocking certain area codes and the owner of the number (GM in this case) would have requested this area code setup. SO GM... if you are listeing... What the heck is going on folks???


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> Yeah I have tried to call to get updates last week... and I only get put to voice mail. However, Today when I call.... the phone lines say that calls from my area code are not accepted. I have checked with the phone company and they say that the number I have (which worked last week) is now blocking certain area codes and the owner of the number (GM in this case) would have requested this area code setup. SO GM... if you are listeing... What the heck is going on folks???


Sounds like a bunch of crap. Aren't those 1-800 numbers?

Waiting on that PM...


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

So I got in touch with GM...... now they say the dealer has not sent paper work that is needed, to resolve the issue, I called the dealer and they claim they have sent the paper work. Can anyone see the pattern.... this has been happening back and fourth for weeks. I can clearly get a lawyer involved... but have no idea how I will ever come out on top.... Lawyers take their cut of any of this. So I still don't end up on top.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> So I got in touch with GM...... now they say the dealer has not sent paper work that is needed, to resolve the issue, I called the dealer and they claim they have sent the paper work. Can anyone see the pattern.... this has been happening back and fourth for weeks. I can clearly get a lawyer involved... but have no idea how I will ever come out on top.... Lawyers take their cut of any of this. So I still don't end up on top.


I sent you another PM with the contact information of that GM case manager. Give her a call and leave her a voicemail. I would also call GM back, yell at them a few times and tell them this is unacceptable, and demand that you speak to a case manager immediately.


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

*Change the subject*

Sounds like someone wants to change the subject. The subject is GM has a problem with anrifreeze smell in the CRUZE and are not doing sqaut!!!!!


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

Class action??????????? Get the ball rolling. If I worked at Wall street I would but I dont. And People well to do dont buy this JUNK! And I will never walk on a GM dealer lot again. Putts


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i have the coolant smell in my 2011 cruze too its been to the dealership over three times its had the dye put in the cooling sytsem twice and they say there are no leakes so last week i called chev customer assistance she was very nice told her my concerns she called me on the day she said she would . and told me it was being turned over to a distric specialists he called me and left a message friday as i wasnt able to get to the phone i called him back three times and left messages today i finally got a call back from another person saying he was out of the office today and shes going to follow up with my case . i can see this is going to be a real pain to get this car fixed shes going to call the dealership and get all the info that the first lady did last week . do they not pass information on to each other ??????????


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruze 2011 said:


> i have the coolant smell in my 2011 cruze too its been to the dealership over three times its had the dye put in the cooling sytsem twice and they say there are no leakes so last week i called chev customer assistance she was very nice told her my concerns she called me on the day she said she would . and told me it was being turned over to a distric specialists he called me and left a message friday as i wasnt able to get to the phone i called him back three times and left messages today i finally got a call back from another person saying he was out of the office today and shes going to follow up with my case . i can see this is going to be a real pain to get this car fixed shes going to call the dealership and get all the info that the first lady did last week . do they not pass information on to each other ??????????


I think that when a district manager or case manager gets involved, they like to take their own information to make sure it's valid. These things can take time, but at least you know it's being worked through. 

Please keep us updated on this.


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

*Good luck!*



cruze 2011 said:


> i have the coolant smell in my 2011 cruze too its been to the dealership over three times its had the dye put in the cooling sytsem twice and they say there are no leakes so last week i called chev customer assistance she was very nice told her my concerns she called me on the day she said she would . and told me it was being turned over to a distric specialists he called me and left a message friday as i wasnt able to get to the phone i called him back three times and left messages today i finally got a call back from another person saying he was out of the office today and shes going to follow up with my case . i can see this is going to be a real pain to get this car fixed shes going to call the dealership and get all the info that the first lady did last week . do they not pass information on to each other ??????????


Gm will not acknoledge they have a problem. They are waiting for the big one. Fix for 5 bucks well I dont think they will find it until they have harmed alot of peoples health.What are they waiting for a CHEAP FIX!!!!!!!!!!!! And on and on we go we mean nothing to Cooprate........


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

puttski said:


> Gm will not acknoledge they have a problem. They are waiting for the big one. Fix for 5 bucks well I dont think they will find it until they have harmed alot of peoples health.What are they waiting for a CHEAP FIX!!!!!!!!!!!! And on and on we go we mean nothing to Cooprate........


I think the key here is to get a competent person on the line with GM customer support. They went above and beyond to get my strut issue fixed and that wasn't even a safety concern.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I just spent some time on NHTSA looking at all of the complaints on Cruzen. Lots of '11 Antifreeze complaints, none for '12s. Singular trend on all of them: Dealerships don't care or can't fix it. Sounds like Chevy doesn't have a handle on the issue either. I still say its bad parts from a supplier. Remember, the Cruze is 65% Domestic content, 45% Foreign. Where are the parts for the cooling system (heater cores) made? Supposedly, Chevy has been working on this problem since March, or earlier. I didn't think an automotive cooling system would be THAT complicated to take over two months and many examples to troubleshoot and correct. 

You'll have to excuse me, I'm going to look at other cars in this class now. If I can't trust the dealerships and the manufacturer to fix the car, I'm not sure I want to spend that much of my money on one. The Ford with 51 repairs in 15 months rears its ugly head.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> I can clearly get a lawyer involved... but have no idea how I will ever come out on top.... Lawyers take their cut of any of this. So I still don't end up on top.


I once took an auto problem to my attorney. He reviewed the documentation I had compiled and said I had a valid case to pursue with the dealership. HOWEVER, he stated I would have to invest at least $3,000 for depositions, legal fees, time, etc. to bring a suit. AND I would have to expect to spend 2 -3 years doing so, as the dealer's lawyers would drag the case out that long. He had a case of an improperly installed sunroof that took 2 1/2 years to get to court and the owner didn't even have the car anymore. I caved and traded the American POS in for a Mazda. It likely cost me $3,000 in additional loan interest anyway, but I was rid of the problem.


----------



## fripple (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a 2012 Cruze ECO and I have that antifreeze smell.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

fripple said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze ECO and I have that antifreeze smell.


What's the date of manufacture?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

fripple said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze ECO and I have that antifreeze smell.




fripple,
Have you taken your vehicle into your dealership regarding this issue? If you have not I would suggest that you do so. If you would like me to set up an appointment for you please send me a PM with your name, phone number, VIN, dealer and the days and times that you are available. If you have any additional questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

Good luck I tried this route and GM called me and said there is nothing more we can do for you AT THIS TIME!!!!!!!!I said thank you for your concern and all your help and hung up and went to a lawer. To START THE LEMON LAW!! Which is what everyone should do before someone or ones children or pets dies. What are they waiting for. (PISSED) Putts


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

puttski said:


> Good luck I tried this route and GM called me and said there is nothing more we can do for you AT THIS TIME!!!!!!!!I said thank you for your concern and all your help and hung up and went to a lawer. To START THE LEMON LAW!! Which is what everyone should do before someone or ones children or pets dies. What are they waiting for. (PISSED) Putts


GM called you, or the dealer called you...

There's no such thing as a coolant leak that GM calls you and refuses to do anything about. Don't confuse a private dealership selling a GM product with GM itself. Do you have a case on file with GM's customer support department?


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

When you buy a car from a dealer you would think they would support you so you are a repeat custumer, but all the dealer ever said is they can not duplicate witch is BS. GOVERMENT MOTORS (GM) Has a problem and will not owneup!!!!!! I would guess they would wrather wreck peoples health. Make it in Mexico Cooprate USA suck my ?????????


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

I would suggest that anyone that has a Cruze go to a dealer and tell them that they think they smell antifreeze when they use the heater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Before you hit 12 months. Weather you do or you dont. After 12 months it is YOURS. DOCUMENTATION!!! SAVE IT!


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

GM called me. I am not confused!!! Putts


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

If you want documentation I have it wise one!!!!


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

40 s&w


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

puttski said:


> When you buy a car from a dealer you would think they would support you so you are a repeat custumer, but all the dealer ever said is they can not duplicate witch is BS. GOVERMENT MOTORS (GM) Has a problem and will not owneup!!!!!! I would guess they would wrather wreck peoples health. Make it in Mexico Cooprate USA suck my ?????????


If you don't start calming down, people are going to start taking you for a troll. You're not doing anyone any good, so take my advice and cut the all caps and multiple question marks off if you want to be effective.

I will repeat my last post, the dealer is not GM. They are a privately owned dealership that is licensed by GM to sell their cars, nothing more. Dealership experiences very *severely *on this board, with some people getting issues resolved immediately, and others getting shafted. 



puttski said:


> I would suggest that anyone that has a Cruze go to a dealer and tell them that they think they smell antifreeze when they use the heater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Before you hit 12 months. Weather you do or you dont. After 12 months it is YOURS. DOCUMENTATION!!! SAVE IT!





puttski said:


> GM called me. I am not confused!!! Putts





puttski said:


> If you want documentation I have it wise one!!!!


Let's have it. What's your case number with GM? I want to call them up and ask them exactly why they told you that you have to live with a blatant coolant leak.

I suspect you never actually called GM's customer service department about this issue and threatened with legal action.


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

I dont exactly know what you are referring to but , IF YOU WOULD LIKE THE TAKE A TEST DRIVE I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE YOU!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

puttski said:


> I dont exactly know what you are referring to but , IF YOU WOULD LIKE THE TAKE A TEST DRIVE I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE YOU!


You need to call GM customer service and have them create a case for you. You will not accomplish anything until you do that. 

Let me know if you need the numbers.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i know exactly how this person feels because i too have had the coolant smell since the car was new its been to the dealership more than three times for this issue the last time they the dealership said there is no fix at this time . i called chevroelt and opened a case . they have been giving me the run around too, i was assigned to a distric specialists who called last week and left a message for me i have since called him three times and left messages for him hes not returing my calls . some lady called yesterday and told me the guy is out of the office and she is taking care of some of his calls she told me that there is no fix at this time for the coolant smell in the car , i told her this is unacceptible and iam contacting a lawyer. i called them back today and told them since there is no fix for the coolant smell i want them to buy back the car there is no fix for this coolant issue at this time she said she will send this message to another person to handle . how long does it take to come up with a fix


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruze 2011 said:


> i know exactly how this person feels because i too have had the coolant smell since the car was new its been to the dealership more than three times for this issue the last time they the dealership said there is no fix at this time . i called chevroelt and opened a case . they have been giving me the run around too, i was assigned to a distric specialists who called last week and left a message for me i have since called him three times and left messages for him hes not returing my calls . some lady called yesterday and told me the guy is out of the office and she is taking care of some of his calls she told me that there is no fix at this time for the coolant smell in the car , i told her this is unacceptible and iam contacting a lawyer. i called them back today and told them since there is no fix for the coolant smell i want them to buy back the car there is no fix for this coolant issue at this time she said she will send this message to another person to handle . how long does it take to come up with a fix


Depends on how loud people are complaining. Seems you're doing a pretty good job, and at least you have a case open. They should indeed buy back the car if they can't fix it. You should drop it off at the dealer, demand a rental, and refuse to pick up the car until it's fixed. It's obviously a safety issue.

How long have you been waiting on customer support with this issue? You need to keep in mind that you're not their only case and they have a lot of people to work with, so sometimes it takes a while for them to get back to you. It makes it infinitely more difficult to get something done if you're not there to answer their phone call when they call you. 

If you haven't already, you should file a report with the NHTSA.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like there's a PI or a TSB out for this for the Cruze in general. Anyone have that number? The description apparently says that GM engineering is aware of the problem but does not yet have a fix.

If anyone had paperwork done after getting this issue investigated, this numbers should have been written down. I can probably get some more information on this.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

the dealer i bought it from has done everything according to the tsb from gm . this issue has been there since dec2011 when i bought the car i took it back more than 3 times for this issue . i think i have waited long enough for gm to repair the car . the reason i missed the call i was mowing my yard and didnt get the phone answered in time , i was told this guy was going to call the next week on monday or tuesday not friday at ten min till 5pm. ive been told by several people from gm there is no fix at this time . has anybody actually had this issue fixed yet ? i have seen some posts on here where parts have been replaced but so far nothing has stopped the coolant smell .


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

My dealer told me the same- GM engineers are aware of the issue and are investigating it. Funny thing was when I talked to the GM rep she made it sound like it was the first time she ever heard of any type of cooling issue. Yesterday the smell was very strong- that was after a 2hour drive. Today the smell is not there- it is so random. I still think it may be from the turbo. I get a lot of metal ping noises from the front of the car- like somethng occasionally drips on the metal pan.


----------



## crazylegs (Apr 25, 2012)

Haven't seen this discussed but would it be advisable to add K-Seal to the coolant as a preventative against leaks? I heard a lot of good things about it, but if it would void the warranty or cause any other issues I'm not aware of then, of course, it shouldn't be used. Any thoughts?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

crazylegs said:


> Haven't seen this discussed but would it be advisable to add K-Seal to the coolant as a preventative against leaks? I heard a lot of good things about it, but if it would void the warranty or cause any other issues I'm not aware of then, of course, it shouldn't be used. Any thoughts?


Don't use it. You have the chance of clogging something you don't want clogged. 



dby2011 said:


> My dealer told me the same- GM engineers are aware of the issue and are investigating it. Funny thing was when I talked to the GM rep she made it sound like it was the first time she ever heard of any type of cooling issue. Yesterday the smell was very strong- that was after a 2hour drive. Today the smell is not there- it is so random. I still think it may be from the turbo. I get a lot of metal ping noises from the front of the car- like somethng occasionally drips on the metal pan.


I'm very close to taking this to the next level with GM. I already called in and asked for some information for two other issues I have with the owner's manual, and I might just get serious about this one and demand some answers.


----------



## crazylegs (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you. Haven't smelled coolant on mine yet...2011 LTZ RS with 18,000 miles on it. Needed the heater this morning too (37 degrees). My coolant level is about 1" low and I purchased this in April (was a rental unit) so I will top it to the arrow and watch it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

crazylegs said:


> Thank you. Haven't smelled coolant on mine yet...2011 LTZ RS with 18,000 miles on it. Needed the heater this morning too (37 degrees). My coolant level is about 1" low and I purchased this in April (was a rental unit) so I will top it to the arrow and watch it.


I wouldn't top it off. Wait for it to get even lower, then take it to the dealer so you can get it documented. That will help you in case anything else goes wrong. Everything must be documented. 

I also don't have this issue yet, but I don't mind fighting for the people who do because there's a good chance I might have the issue at some point in the future, and I definitely know how to raise ****.


----------



## crazylegs (Apr 25, 2012)

Good idea. Will do that and yes I can be more than forthright with a dealer as well. Thanks again...I'll keep the thread posted with future updates.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

By any chance, is anyone who is having this issue located in the Chicago area? I wouldn't mind taking a Saturday afternoon to look into the issue to try to figure out what's going on here.


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

I would love to take any one with douts for a ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

puttski said:


> I would love to take any one with douts for a ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

GM needs to have someone that has not went to Colledge figure this one out!!


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

you can come to Rhinelander WI. And call me. And the car will make you GAGGGG unless Gm paid me back.


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

My biggest problem is the dealer acted and talked like it was my Imagination. Big cover up going on here with PUPPETS!


----------



## Stev3FrencH (May 17, 2012)

I know this is a Cruze forum, but I recently bought a 2012 Sonic with the 1.4L Auto and have had this issue since the day i brought it home. Figured it was new car smell but at 2k its still there. Im hoping for a fix just like all of you, but I wonder how wide spread this issue is.

Stev3FrencH


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Stev3FrencH said:


> I know this is a Cruze forum, but I recently bought a 2012 Sonic with the 1.4L Auto and have had this issue since the day i brought it home. Figured it was new car smell but at 2k its still there. Im hoping for a fix just like all of you, but I wonder how wide spread this issue is.
> 
> Stev3FrencH


I'm thinking it may be a major issue- hopefully it may just be a particular part from a particular supplier. Would be nice of an official GM engineer/tech update us on the situation- GM is admitting they are looking into it. Has anyone thought of getting the media involved? Like someone from autoblog or leftlanenews?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> I'm thinking it may be a major issue- hopefully it may just be a particular part from a particular supplier. Would be nice of an official GM engineer/tech update us on the situation- GM is admitting they are looking into it.


I bet that you won't hear anything until they isolate the problem part, analyze what is wrong, engineer/design a fix, AND get the supply chain working. Remember the "popping strut" problem? No real information until they had a redesigned strut in manufacturing.


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anyone have a lawyer involved? I started a case and I was offered an extended warrenty, I said no and asked for $5000 to trade out of the car on the lawyer told me that he didnt think that the would aggree to that much money. So I finally got tired and took $3200 and when I get the paper work to sign I see that the total was $5200. $3200 for me and $2000 for the lawyers.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

last weekend i took a 2 hour trip in my car i opened the windows and cranked the heater on for 40 miles and the smell even with the windows open is very strong . i even shut the blower off and left the heat all the way to hot and you can still smell it even with the fan not running ..its like an instant thing turn the heat to half way and its hard to smell it ... . its got to be the heater core e i guess i need to pull up my carpet if i can and padding to see if its soaked in coolant .... GM was to call me today and guess what no call , iam done i will be on the phone tomorrow !


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I bet that you won't hear anything until they isolate the problem part, analyze what is wrong, engineer/design a fix, AND get the supply chain working. Remember the "popping strut" problem? No real information until they had a redesigned strut in manufacturing.


Yeah, except the strut popping noise wasn't a safety issue. This one is. 

As it has been mentioned before, everyone needs to file a complaint with the NHTSA regarding this issue if you want something to get done more quickly!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I got some news. Two weeks ago my dealer had the car for two days. They ran a pressure test and found that one hose was leaking coolant. They topped my coolant and over 9 days I lost 1/3" (always measured on a cold engine).

I got the hose replaced 5 days ago. I don't think the smell is still present, but over the last week I have been losing coolant. 

I don't turn on the heat anymore, that might explain why the smell is gone. But, I lost about 1/4" of coolant slowly over the past week.

Item #7 was replaced: PL HOSES & PIPES/HEATER (LUJ/1.4-9);. Fits: Cruze, Cruze LT 4 DOOR NOTCHBACK | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick

I have a case open with GM and I always talked to the same person. She did follow up with the dealer and I on a weekly basis.


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

OK Folks.... So I have a number of threads here for this Antifreeze smell issue.... I had a Customer service case open for 30 days. Now I have had A case open for lemon law for 2 weeks) Yep 14 days. So I have been dealing with this for 44 days. Currently I am not loosing coolant. The level is still the same. And mind Smell all the time inside the car. especially bad when using defrost. Like on a wet rainy day today. The GM "DDMA" sat on the issue for the first 30 days... and now is apparently sitting on it for the past 14..... The dealer took away the loaner, and thus I am forced to drive this car that stinks to high heaven gives me headaches and I have developed a chronic cough (per my doctor and medical testing) GM should stop worrying about retention... especially for me... I will never ever buy a GM product again. And GM can blame my local "DDMA" the District manager. My dealer and GM never seem to get any responses from this person. (to which I have the name- but won't publish here). Clearly this person is not effective at their job! This car could have been great but clearly Chevy and GM still have no clue how to treat a customer with a REAL problem. OH and the dealer.. they are done too... The gave me run around to begin with.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> OK Folks.... So I have a number of threads here for this Antifreeze smell issue.... I had a Customer service case open for 30 days. Now I have had A case open for lemon law for 2 weeks) Yep 14 days. So I have been dealing with this for 44 days. Currently I am not loosing coolant. The level is still the same. And mind Smell all the time inside the car. especially bad when using defrost. Like on a wet rainy day today. The GM "DDMA" sat on the issue for the first 30 days... and now is apparently sitting on it for the past 14..... The dealer took away the loaner, and thus I am forced to drive this car that stinks to high heaven gives me headaches and I have developed a chronic cough (per my doctor and medical testing) GM should stop worrying about retention... especially for me... I will never ever buy a GM product again. And GM can blame my local "DDMA" the District manager. My dealer and GM never seem to get any responses from this person. (to which I have the name- but won't publish here). Clearly this person is not effective at their job! This car could have been great but clearly Chevy and GM still have no clue how to treat a customer with a REAL problem. OH and the dealer.. they are done too... The gave me run around to begin with.


Something doesn't add up. You're still smelling this smell, but aren't losing any coolant at all...

If there's a smell strong enough to cause a chronic cough, that would mean that something is evaporating, which would mean that something is leaking, which would mean that your level would be going down, especially given the high pressures we have in our cooling systems while the engine is hot.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes the smell should have been gone already. The only other fact could be that the Coolent over flow cap is not holding pressure. One way to check it is after a hot run is the Radiator hose hard to squeeze or is it very easy to. If so then you are loosing pressure.


----------



## ShadowHawkRacer (Apr 23, 2012)

Agreed on the loss of coolant. However thus far, there is not a measurable amount of loss on the over flow at least. and the delaer has been unable to find any leaks with Dye. The dealer has replaced heater core , the hoses etc. with no change, Over flow tank caps and gaskets as well. Very odd. I agree as well. But some how the fumes are making it in, in a big way.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ShadowHawkRacer said:


> Agreed on the loss of coolant. However thus far, there is not a measurable amount of loss on the over flow at least. and the delaer has been unable to find any leaks with Dye. The dealer has replaced heater core , the hoses etc. with no change, Over flow tank caps and gaskets as well. Very odd. I agree as well. But some how the fumes are making it in, in a big way.


You wouldn't happen to be located in the Chicago area would you?

I'm still looking for someone who has this problem so I can take a look at their car and try to figure out where this is coming from.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anyone stuck an exhaust gas analyzer in any of these car's tailpipes to see what is coming out? Is the cat working as it should, or is it fouled on any of these vehicles with the smell? Does anyone with the problem live where emissions testing is required and thus be close to stations that can do it?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...maybe coolant saturated into the carpeting?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...maybe coolant saturated into the carpeting?


I keep wondering if that's what many people are experiencing as far as GM's fixes not actually solving the smell issue, but wouldn't you assume that the smell would _eventually _be gone after it all evaporates?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I keep wondering if that's what many people are experiencing as far as GM's fixes not actually solving the smell issue, but wouldn't you assume that the smell would _eventually _be gone after it all *evaporates*?


...my experience is that *coolant* does not *evaporate *very well or fast.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...my experience is that *coolant* does not *evaporate *very well or fast.


Good point. 

I wonder how many people had the heater cores replaced, but had coolant all over the carpet and despite not losing any further coolant, are having this be the primary reason for their discomfort. 

It would make sense if the hotter days are when they're experiencing this the most.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

my 2011 cruze with 22500 miles has always had the coolant smell its only when you run the heater you get the smell its never had any parts replaced on it. it has had dye put in the system twice and no leaks were found .after getting now where with chevrolet to resolve this isssue it was traded off today , let somebody else breath coolant fumes IAM NOT !


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

cruze 2011 said:


> ....*after getting nowhere* with chevrolet to *resolve this isssue *it was *traded off today *, let somebody else breath coolant fumes IAM NOT !


...I wonder: (A) **if** Stacy is reporting events like this (above) back to GM and (B) **if** GM is even listening to those reports?

...one would **HOPE** so, but the _pessimist_ in me does *not* believe so!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks to 70AARCUDA. A new PIP 5005.........Cruze Coolant Odor was open for this odor problem.
Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) & Safety Recalls - Chevy Cruze Forum - Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> Thanks to 70AARCUDA. A new PIP 5005.........Cruze Coolant Odor was open for this odor problem.
> Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) & Safety Recalls - Chevy Cruze Forum - Chevrolet Cruze


What dis it say about the coolant leak? I can find any info on what that particular TSB states.

oops- just realized that is the TSB that states GM's engineers are looking into it  Got all excited for a minute thinking they figured it out..


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> Thanks to 70AARCUDA. A new PIP 5005.........Cruze Coolant Odor was open for this odor problem.
> Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) & Safety Recalls - Chevy Cruze Forum - Chevrolet Cruze


Well, I guess that's some progress. At least GM now admits there is a possible problem. Next up:
1. Finding the cause.
2. Identifying the failing component(s).
3. Designing/Engineering a fix, assuming it just isn't bad parts from some supplier.
4. Getting the fix into production.
5. Filling the supply chain with the revised part.
6. Telling the service departments about it, so they will actually fix it. 
I'd say there's a long way to go yet on this one.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...thousand-mile journeys begin with a single-step. Of course, that assumes (I know, I know) that the *first step *is _"...in the *correct direction*..."!_


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I think I may have good news for everyone. I took my Cruze in today and I just received a call from my dealer. The service advisor told me GM just came out with a new TSB in regards to the coolant problem. He said they think it is coming from the vent overflow- the bulletin involves adding a second vent hose. I'll let you know when I get my car back tomorrow. I'll try to get the TSB number and details.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Subject:Engine Coolant Odor inside Vehicle Passenger Compartment

Models:2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze

#PI0740: Engine Coolant Odor Inside Vehicle Passenger Compartment - (May 29, 2012)

Equipped with 1.4L Engine (RPO LUJ) 


Condition/Concern


Some customers may comment that they smell an engine coolant type odor inside of the vehicle passenger compartment.

This odor may be caused by coolant vapor collecting under the hood. This vapor may be coming from the coolant reservoir overflow and entering the passenger compartment through small gaps in the hood to plenum seal. 

Recommendation/Instructions


Use the following steps to check for cooling system leaks and install additional hood seals and a coolant reservoir overflow drain tube.




1. 

Add Coolant System Tracer Dye, P/N 89022219 (in Canada, 89022220), to the coolant and run the engine through at least one thermal cycle (run to operating temperature then allow it to cool down). If any external leaks are found, repair as necessary following SI diagnostic and repair procedures.





2. 

After the engine has cooled down, pressure test the cooling system. Refer to Cooling System Leak Testing in SI. Inspect for external coolant leaks or traces of dye around the water pump seal/bolts, thermostat housing, heater core or the coolant surge tank areas. 





3. 

If any leaks are found, particularly inside the vehicle, ensure that all coolant has been cleaned/removed. This is an important step to ensure the odor is eliminated from the vehicle cabin. Coolant can accumulate in the lower areas of the HVAC housing. 








4. 

Inspect the front of dash seals (particularly around heater core inlet) and inspect the hood to cowl seal for gaps/poor sealing. Repair as required.





5. 

Install left and right hood seals as follows:








5.1

Remove the air inlet grille. Refer to Air Inlet Grille Panel Replacement in SI.











5.2

Clean the mounting areas with a general purpose adhesive cleaner.










Note: It may be necessary to trim the excess body sealer in the plenum area to allow the seal to fit correctly.










5.3

Install the right side hood seal, P/N 95486182, as shown. Ensure the gap is sealed. 











5.4

Install the left side hood seal, P/N 95486181, as shown. Ensure the gap is sealed. 





6. 

Use the following steps to install a coolant reservoir drain tube:





WarningIf the coolant inside the coolant reservoir is hot, do not proceed until it cools down.





6.1

Remove the coolant reservoir vent cap/cover.








6.2

Clean the vent opening and make sure it is dry before moving to the next step.








6.3

Prepare a 40 inch long section of locally sourced 0.375 in. OD and 0.167 in. ID drain hose. 











6.4

Stretch a small amount of butyl ribbon sealer, such as *3M® Window Weld Ribbon Sealer, Part # 08612 or the equivalent, into a thin ribbon about 25 mm (1.0 in) in length as shown.











6.5

Wrap the butyl around the end of the hose as shown. Use care to not plug the end of the hose.











6.6

Insert the hose into the reservoir cavity as shown. Ensure the hose is fully inserted into the cavity and contacting the filler neck.











6.7

Using a 40 mm (1.5 in) long section of *3M® Scotch Brand Electrical Moisture Sealer part # 06147 or the equivalent, secure the hose to the top of the reservoir as shown.







Note: Yellow wire ties are used in the following photos to better illustrate their location.







6.8

Route the hose down from the reservoir, along the driver side frame rail and between the control arm bracket and the frame rail. Using black wire ties, secure the drain hose as shown. 









- 














Locate the first wire tie to the bracket directly below the coolant reservoir. 








- 














Locate the second wire tie along the driver side frame rail as shown. 








- 














Locate the third wire tie through the control arm mount as shown. 







6.9

Ensure the hose does not come into contact with any moving or excessively hot components and that it drains underneath the vehicle. Also, ensure that the tube does not vent at or near the exhaust system.








6.10

Trim the end of the hose as required.




​


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Where did you find this? I would love to see the pictures.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Wow- that seems like a lot of work. Here's hoping there are competent techs at my dealership. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if this is a fix or just a cover up? Seems that rather than rerouting the smell they could stop it. Sounds like the coolant is getting to hot and maybe the cap doesn't have enough spring to hold the pressure in???? I have been dealing with this for months now, they have replaced the reservoir tank and the water pump. I still have the smell.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I see this as a very complete heating system check list. First they check for, and fix any leaks. Then they modify the overflow tank venting design. It looks like the second vent was letting vapors out under the hood and they are getting sucked into the cabin through ineffective or poorly installed seals. This is assuming that there are no other leaks in the system. The second vent hose installation is a field work around and I would expect there will be a change to the overflow tank design later on. 

I stand corrected that it would take a long time for the engineers to come up with a fix. It's good that they have identified things and come up with a quick fix. Given that the first steps of the TSB go into details on making sure there are no leaks tells me they may still be working with a parts quality issue on pieces of the heating system.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> Where did you find this? I would love to see the pictures.


It's from the actual GMSI website which I have access through work. I can't post pictures.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I just found something odd. The SI info doesn't say poking a hole in the overflow which I thought was odd for adding a new tube. It looks like a hole is molded into the tank on the fender side and a molded piece of plastic has been stuck in afterward to "seal" the hole. I pulled mine off extremely easily. 

Anyone who has the smell should plug the hole into it's fixed.


----------



## aewid (Apr 16, 2011)

I took my 2011 in for an oil change and mentioned about the intermittant coolant smell and pointed out the low reservoir level. Got the story that they could not duplicate it but they did do a dye test (found nothing) but they did some research and did find PI 0740 based on my description and performed those steps. Hoping that this is the end of it. I guess my timing was just right in that it looks like the PI just came out.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Have to wonder if a recall of Cruze and Sonics with the 1.4 turbo is coming. I bet a redesigned part will be out. This can't be an isolated issue with just certain vehicles, all of them will have to be fixed.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

This is funny, 24 hours after I get rid of my cruze because of this issue a fix is released!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> This is funny, 24 hours after I get rid of my cruze because of this issue a fix is released!


Ah, such is life. As my wife used to say, "Some days you get the elevator, some days you get the shaft."


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> This is funny, 24 hours after I get rid of my cruze because of this issue a fix is released!


I wouldn't bank on this actually being a true fix. More like a temporary band-aid most likely.


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

Sounds like a McGiver fix to me.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

After 2 days I got my car back and the dealer installed the coolant fix. I will try to post pics this weekend. The dealer told me they suspect an official redesign to come out eventually. BTW- you are correct- it does look like a MacGyver fix. lol


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> After 2 days I got my car back and the dealer installed the coolant fix. I will try to post pics this weekend. The dealer told me they suspect an official redesign to come out eventually. BTW- you are correct- it does look like a MacGyver fix. lol


Well eventually better mean already officially redesigned on the 2013 Cruzes coming out or ain't nobody gonna be buying them know of this problem.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Here u go...


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

I only had the smell when using the heat, why wouldnt it still smell any time if this is the problem??


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Here u go...
> View attachment 5959


Jerry rigg if ever I saw one!!!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*Duck Tape*™ to the rescue!

...or, maybe *GORILLA* tape™?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...*Duck Tape*™ to the rescue!
> 
> ...or, maybe *GORILLA* tape™?


For the Canadian viewers: WWRGD


what would Red Green do?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

This applies only to the 1.4? My 1.8 has been OK so far.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

My best guess is GM is doing this "fix" to see if it solves the problem in real world conditions. If the owners of these "fixed" vehicles do not come back with the same problem then maybe GM will implement a true "fix", such as a revised coolant resevoir?


----------



## Stev3FrencH (May 17, 2012)

puttski said:


> I only had the smell when using the heat, why wouldnt it still smell any time if this is the problem??


This. Also how would this explain any leaks or coolant loss?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Stev3FrencH said:


> This. Also how would this explain any leaks or coolant loss?


The PI is written to encompass all potential antifreeze leak/smell issues. My take is that some people who smell Dexcool may have an external leak, some may have an internal leak, some may have a heating system leak, and some may not have any leak other than the vapors from the overflow tank. If you are losing a noticeable amount of coolant, you likely have a real leak somewhere and the PI instructions should find it. I think the PI is significant in that the service department now has specific instructions from on high on what to do with the antifreeze smell complaint. Before, they were just blowing the customer off, because there was no real warranty labor coverage for them to charge their labor (and materials) to. This is the same scenario that the popping struts, badly shifting 6T40s, funky steering, and several other maladies that occurred with the car. Until a PI or a TSB came out, these problems were treated in the same manner.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm on my way to my dealer. PI0740 in hand. I'll let you know how it goes. BTW I think Jim is right regarding warranty and labor coverage. I'm recently retired as a service writer for a GM dealer,and if threre's no labor op. you don't get paid. Sad but true.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> After 2 days I got my car back and the dealer installed the coolant fix. I will try to post pics this weekend. The dealer told me they suspect an official redesign to come out eventually. BTW- you are correct- it does look like a MacGyver fix. lol




dby2011,
That's great! I am very happy to hear that they have found a fix for this issue! Thank you for the update. Please contact me if you have any further concerns with this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

expontiacowner said:


> I'm on my way to my dealer. PI0740 in hand. I'll let you know how it goes. BTW I think Jim is right regarding warranty and labor coverage. I'm recently retired as a service writer for a GM dealer,and if threre's no labor op. you don't get paid. Sad but true.




expontiacowner,
Please keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to your dealer. I look forward to hearing back from you. Please feel free to contact me with any questions you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

Throwing Darts


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

puttski said:


> Throwing Darts


...while blind-folded and simultaneously being "spun-around," obviously!


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

The saga continues. my dealer called,and said what i am smelling is freon and they were replacing the evaporator core. When i asked if they were doing the fix per PI07040, they said no that they couldn't because the dye didn't show a leak. as far as i know fumes can't be seen. this is getting ridiculous. they have a fix but refuse to do it. go figure. i worked for a GM dealer for 40 years and know coolant when i smell it.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

expontiacowner said:


> The saga continues. my dealer called,and said what i am smelling is freon and they were replacing the evaporator core. When i asked if they were doing the fix per PI07040, they said no that they couldn't because the dye didn't show a leak. as far as i know fumes can't be seen. this is getting ridiculous. they have a fix but refuse to do it. go figure. i worked for a GM dealer for 40 years and know coolant when i smell it.


Stacy, can you help this gentleman out? The TSB refers to coolant vapor from the overflow, there does not have to be a leak to do this fix.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

expontiacowner said:


> The saga continues. my dealer called,and said what i am smelling is freon and they were replacing the evaporator core. When i asked if they were doing the fix per PI07040, they said no that they couldn't because the dye didn't show a leak. as far as i know fumes can't be seen. this is getting ridiculous. they have a fix but refuse to do it. go figure. i worked for a GM dealer for 40 years and know coolant when i smell it.


I doubt Stacy can help. Ive been in contact with my GM rep (Dora) and she tells me that there is no fix and that I'll just have to wait till GM comes up with something... She said to stay in contact with the dealer and when a fix came out they would be notified. I think GM just blew me off........


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> I doubt Stacy can help. Ive been in contact with my GM rep (Dora) and she tells me that there is no fix and that I'll just have to wait till GM comes up with something... She said to stay in contact with the dealer and when a fix came out they would be notified. I think GM just blew me off........


Stacy can get you to a competent district case manager in the event that your incompetent customer support rep or dealership is failing to perform the necessary procedure per the PI listed in this thread.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

You know I'm not very disappointed. I really didn't want that jerry rig anyway, I would rather wait for a true fix which I am sure will be a new coolant reservoir. And GM hasn't been bad to me, they have tried. They provided free service on my cruze for a year and a half, upped my bumper to bumper warranty to 70,000 just to make me feel better about the car, change out the water pump and reservoir. They just don't know whats wrong! They have tried....


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

Stacy has been helpful. She gave me a service request # and called my dealer today. Hopefully they will go ahead and do the fix. i don't care what it looks like as long as the smell is gone. It is under the hood and out of sight. they can always change out the reservoir when they come up with one.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

well, my dealer still refuses to do the PI0740 fix because the dye didn't show any leaks. i surrender. i think it's time to find my Cruze a new home.
i've never had such a runaround in my life. i'd like to take a poll. who in this forum believes the dye test has to show a leak in order to do the repair per PI0740?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

expontiacowner said:


> well, my dealer still refuses to do the PI0740 fix because the dye didn't show any leaks. i surrender. i think it's time to find my Cruze a new home.
> i've never had such a runaround in my life. i'd like to take a poll. who in this forum believes the dye test has to show a leak in order to do the repair per PI0740?



Find another dealer. That fix has nothing to do with leaks. Call Chevy directly and have them approve the repair at another dealership before you even go in.


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

WE pay hard earned money for this car. If it is a lemon get your money back! Send the engineers back to the drawing board. Why should we breath poison???????? Yes you get good gas MPG & NOT A BAD RIDE FOR A **** BOX. But why breath poison.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

puttski said:


> WE pay hard earned money for this car. If it is a lemon get your money back! Send the engineers back to the drawing board. Why should we breath poison???????? Yes you get good gas MPG & NOT A BAD RIDE FOR A **** BOX. But why breath poison.


Stop trolling. Seriously, that's all you're doing now. A fix PI was posted a few pages back that you can now show your dealer. GM has been working on it, and they now have a procedure for checking this problem and getting it resolved. Go to your dealer, have them look this up, and have them follow the procedure laid out by the engineers so you can get this issue at least temporarily resolved while they work on a redesigned part.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

i took a copy of the PI to the dealer. Stacy called the dealer, and still they refuse to do the repair,because they interpret the PI to mean that you can't do the repair if no leaks are found. Like they say "you can't fix stupid" which is what I'm up against. This isn't my first rodeo. i've been retired from a GM dealer for about a year and a half. spent 25 years on the shop floor and 15 more as a manager. I'm ASE and ICAR certified. I do know what I'm talking about, and how GM's service system works,and it's not supposed to work like this. I can't wait to get the customer satisfaction survey which they want you to answer completely satisfied.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

What is strange is that I have spoken to quite a few owners that I have meet in my travels and there cars are fine with no smell at all. They have the same over flow box. I just took a pic of mine and added orange markings to what the factory over flow air vent looks like and where it ends at the lip. I see the radiator cap is set to 20lbs so when that is reached and goes up, it will vent into the engine area. But yet only a few are affected by this thru the 2011 into 2013. GM may just add a longer part to this area as a snap on vent and have it go down further . My Camaro was vented into a catch box however that box was vented thru a cap into the engine area with an overflow tube to let liquid run out to the ground if the box was ever overfilled. I could smell Antifreeze once in a while after a hot run and the engine was sitting as it cooled down the radiator cap would suck overflow liquid back into its self. As for the Cruze as it cools down the same cap pulls in outside air to compensate. If the new add-on vent hose ever plugs up then the overflow antifreeze box will become damaged big time.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

expontiacowner said:


> i took a copy of the PI to the dealer. Stacy called the dealer, and still they refuse to do the repair,because they interpret the PI to mean that you can't do the repair if no leaks are found. Like they say "you can't fix stupid" which is what I'm up against. This isn't my first rodeo. i've been retired from a GM dealer for about a year and a half. spent 25 years on the shop floor and 15 more as a manager. I'm ASE and ICAR certified. I do know what I'm talking about, and how GM's service system works,and it's not supposed to work like this. I can't wait to get the customer satisfaction survey which they want you to answer completely satisfied.


Do you have another dealership that you can take this vehicle to? Sounds like this one is one of those that Can't/Won't service departments. Care to name this one?


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i gave up and traded mine off i got the run around big time with chevrolet. i guess iam alittle suprised and the is so called fix they have comeup with . why is is that not all the cruzes are having this issue they all have the same coolant tank, why is it that some have this issue and some dont .


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

it would be interesting to know if all who smell the coolant inside the car, also smell it outside in front of the car as i do. if the smell is outside and not inside, then it would seem to be a plenum seal problem.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

the GM district rep called. said they spoke to my dealer and are doing the repair per PI 0740. finally!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

expontiacowner said:


> the GM district rep called. said they spoke to my dealer and are doing the repair per PI 0740. finally!!!!!!!!!


That's good news! I'm glad you are finally getting the service you deserve. It appears that your dealer's service department is one of those that "WON'T". I still say it's sad that the customer has to jump through hoops (including corporate ones) to get proper service. I think Chevy knows this customer service problem exists with a great number of dealerships and that's why we see Stacey and her peers following these stories and hopefully helping out with them. Once again, congratulations and keep us posted with what transpires. Now, if we would just hear from CrispyCruze.


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

It will be slow for this thread till Fall, no one needs the heater this time of the year. But remember it is an under the hood problem! YA right.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I really hope they found a TRUE fix for this problem in the 2013 Chevy Cruzes!


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

Dealer has had my car for 11 days. Replacing evaporator core. They called Mon and said while replacing evaporator core they noticed a leak in the heater core (which they replaced in Apr) and were replacing it also. They were doing the PI0740 repair also. At least they gave me a new Malibu to drive.


----------



## Djimbe (May 26, 2011)

I brought my car this morning for this macgyver's fix, i'm tired of that smell and the cloudy windshield. Hope they will come out with a definitive fix and change the misenginered parts locations, note that i don't think it's a defective part nor a "not enough strong" pressure cap but a fault in the enginered location of the coolant reservoir/heater intake port. On my car, they replaced the water pump because it was leaking (very very little leak) and the replaced the heater core for nothing because it was not leaking at all. Hope this will fix the issue. BTW, other subject, i did not find any posts about that but does anybody found that they're seat is not even or bent to the left?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

expontiacowner;101820 They called Mon and said while replacing evaporator core they noticed a leak in the heater core (which they replaced in Apr) and were replacing it also. /QUOTE said:


> Wow! They replaced the leaking heater core from the factory build in April and now they are replacing that one with a new one in June. That sure smacks of a parts supplier quality problem. I wonder who and where the heater core manufacturer is?


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> expontiacowner;101820 They called Mon and said while replacing evaporator core they noticed a leak in the heater core (which they replaced in Apr) and were replacing it also. /QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! They replaced the leaking heater core from the factory build in April and now they are replacing that one with a new one in June. That sure smacks of a parts supplier quality problem. I wonder who and where the heater core manufacturer is?
> ...


----------



## stormbine (Feb 29, 2012)

I had my car in a few months ago for this issue as well with no resolution to the problem. Not as big of a deal now since I am not running the heater, but I did notice something when i was filling up my washer fluid on the weekend.

When I looked at my coolant overflow tank, I could clearly see that there are areas of green coolant in the overflow, but it looks like it never properly mixed with the dexcool that the car came with. Its strange, i had areas of the overflow that were the orange color, and areas that looked green. Is this normal?

I noticed that my coolant level was low in the overflow when I took the car in, and the dealership said that they didn't see an issue. But it looks like they just topped it up with standard anti-freeze and called it good?


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

stormbine said:


> I had my car in a few months ago for this issue as well with no resolution to the problem. Not as big of a deal now since I am not running the heater, but I did notice something when i was filling up my washer fluid on the weekend.
> 
> When I looked at my coolant overflow tank, I could clearly see that there are areas of green coolant in the overflow, but it looks like it never properly mixed with the dexcool that the car came with. Its strange, i had areas of the overflow that were the orange color, and areas that looked green. Is this normal?
> 
> I noticed that my coolant level was low in the overflow when I took the car in, and the dealership said that they didn't see an issue. But it looks like they just topped it up with standard anti-freeze and called it good?


It hopefully is a universal long life antifreeze. Standard green coolant will mix fine with dexcool but will need to be changed at 2 years instead of 5.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Problem is they are replacing these parts with the same exact parts! They did this with the Cobalt as well. Replacing intermediate steering shafts, bushings, steering columns, etc with the same crap parts.
Do I buy this car and go through the same garbage I went through with the Cobalt? 
GM should have kept the 2.2L Ecotec, made it DI and called it a day.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, after 3 weeks,a new evap core,a new heater core, and the PI0740 repair, I have my Cruze back. So far so good, do not smell antifreeze yet.
although, when doing the PI0740 fix, they did not install the additional vent hose on the coolant tank. They did install the additional seals to the cowl area. Not sure why they didn't do the hose, other than they can't read a tech bulletin.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

^Pictures?


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

cruzers said:


> ^Pictures?


Pictures will not show anything different, as the seals are under the cowl screen, and they did not install the hose.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

expontiacowner said:


> Well, after 3 weeks,a new evap core,a new heater core, and the PI0740 repair, I have my Cruze back. So far so good, do not smell antifreeze yet.
> although, when doing the PI0740 fix, they did not install the additional vent hose on the coolant tank. They did install the additional seals to the cowl area. Not sure why they didn't do the hose, other than they can't read a tech bulletin.




expontiacowner,
I am very happy to hear that you have had this repair done! I am also very happy to hear that you have not had this problem again! Thank you for the update! If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Kammler (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a 2012 cruze 1lt 41000 miles on it that we have had problems with coolent smell.First dealer coudnt reproduse prob ,2nd replaced heater core and t-stat & housing dident fix prob and service writer was more worryed about his preformance revew then taking care of the prob,after calling GM the 3ed dealer replaced the water pump with an updated part number still get coolent smell but now the ac compressed makes a squweeling sound all the time and dose not cool any more,I know that they had to evacc and recharge to replace the heater core. Has anyone eles had or heard of gm having a prob with this AC compreser?


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Kammler said:


> I have a 2012 cruze 1lt 41000 miles on it that we have had problems with coolent smell.First dealer coudnt reproduse prob ,2nd replaced heater core and t-stat & housing dident fix prob and service writer was more worryed about his preformance revew then taking care of the prob,after calling GM the 3ed dealer replaced the water pump with an updated part number still get coolent smell but now the ac compressed makes a squweeling sound all the time and dose not cool any more,I know that they had to evacc and recharge to replace the heater core. Has anyone eles had or heard of gm having a prob with this AC compreser?


Sounds like you are having Dealer problems that cannot fix your Cruze. You have 41,000 on you 2012 model was this your only problem to date have they checked your Radiator overflow cap since if it cannot hold the 20lb presure then you will have that smell. To me that cap has a loose fit to it and at times I wonder if it is not sealing correctly.


----------



## Kammler (Jul 2, 2012)

replaced the cap when thea did the water pump


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Kammler said:


> I have a 2012 cruze 1lt 41000 miles on it that we have had problems with coolent smell.First dealer coudnt reproduse prob ,2nd replaced heater core and t-stat & housing dident fix prob and service writer was more worryed about his preformance revew then taking care of the prob,after calling GM the 3ed dealer replaced the water pump with an updated part number still get coolent smell but now the ac compressed makes a squweeling sound all the time and dose not cool any more,I know that they had to evacc and recharge to replace the heater core. Has anyone eles had or heard of gm having a prob with this AC compreser?


Why does replacing the heater core require them to evac and recharge the AC?


----------



## Kammler (Jul 2, 2012)

cap was replaced when they did the pump


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

rbtec said:


> Why does replacing the heater core require them to evac and recharge the AC?


I don't know for sure, but I'm guessing that the unit is combination heater core/AC evaporator. Done so to save space in the dash area. That might explain some of the problems that have occurred with system.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

have they checked your Radiator overflow cap since if it cannot hold the 20lb presure then you will have that smell. To me that cap has a loose fit to it and at times I wonder if it is not sealing correctly.[/QUOTE]

I am still dealing with the smell to. They have replaced my whole tank and cap twice now and the water pump! Still I have the smell! I took it on a 1200 mile trip this week out to the east cost and when I got back it had lost about 1/2 the tank of antifreeze! GM and my dealer are aware of this and just tell me to hold on, eventually they will figure it out!


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

Kammler said:


> I have a 2012 cruze 1lt 41000 miles on it that we have had problems with coolent smell.First dealer coudnt reproduse prob ,2nd replaced heater core and t-stat & housing dident fix prob and service writer was more worryed about his preformance revew then taking care of the prob,after calling GM the 3ed dealer replaced the water pump with an updated part number still get coolent smell but now the ac compressed makes a squweeling sound all the time and dose not cool any more,I know that they had to evacc and recharge to replace the heater core. Has anyone eles had or heard of gm having a prob with this AC compreser?


Tell your dealer to look up technical bulletin PI0740. It involves installing additional seals in the air intake plenum,and installing a coolant reservoir drain hose. I had the coolant smell also, and this seems to have solved the problem. See my posts earlier in this forum.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I had the TSB done and have not noticed any coolant smell since.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Kammler said:


> I have a 2012 cruze 1lt 41000 miles on it that we have had problems with coolent smell.First dealer coudnt reproduse prob ,2nd replaced heater core and t-stat & housing dident fix prob and service writer was more worryed about his preformance revew then taking care of the prob,after calling GM the 3ed dealer replaced the water pump with an updated part number still get coolent smell but now the ac compressed makes a squweeling sound all the time and dose not cool any more,I know that they had to evacc and recharge to replace the heater core. Has anyone eles had or heard of gm having a prob with this AC compreser?



Kammler,
I understand your concern as well as frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. If you have a SR# (Service Request Number), can you please send that to me in a PM? If you do not have one can you please send me your VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Grrrr im starting to smell it even in my ac a little bit, it was a little bad in the winter with the heat but im not looking forward to this winter. I feel like it is really going to smell by then. :/


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

bubby2411 said:


> Grrrr im starting to smell it even in my ac a little bit, it was a little bad in the winter with the heat but im not looking forward to this winter. I feel like it is really going to smell by then. :/


Just make an appt with the dealer and get the TSB fix done. It completely solved the issue for me.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

I really hate going to the dealers then I have to take everything off of my car which takes a while..


----------



## dieseljunkie (Jul 16, 2012)

2012 LT2 RS. I have smelled coolant from the 2nd day I bought it. I contacted the dealer on the 3rd day and was told it was the new car smell. I just took it in for the first servise @ 3000 miles and had a recall fixed. I made an appointment for tomorrow for the windshield leak (whistle) at highway speeds and I have them look into the coolant smell as well. Ill get it documented. 3300 miles today.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

dieseljunkie said:


> 2012 LT2 RS. I have smelled coolant from the 2nd day I bought it. I contacted the dealer on the 3rd day and was told it was the new car smell. I just took it in for the first servise @ 3000 miles and had a recall fixed. I made an appointment for tomorrow for the windshield leak (whistle) at highway speeds and I have them look into the coolant smell as well. Ill get it documented. 3300 miles today.


Good Luck Dieseljunkie! I've been fighting this issue for almost a year now with no luck. GM has basically hung me out to dry. If your dealer does anything for you let me know on a PM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dieseljunkie said:


> 2012 LT2 RS. I have smelled coolant from the 2nd day I bought it. I contacted the dealer on the 3rd day and was told it was the new car smell. I just took it in for the first servise @ 3000 miles and had a recall fixed. I made an appointment for tomorrow for the windshield leak (whistle) at highway speeds and I have them look into the coolant smell as well. Ill get it documented. 3300 miles today.



dieseljunkie,
I understand your concern with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Good Luck Dieseljunkie! I've been fighting this issue for almost a year now with no luck. GM has basically hung me out to dry. If your dealer does anything for you let me know on a PM.



cruze01,
I am sorry to hear that you are still experiencing this issue. Have you been in contact with customer service regarding this? If you have can you please send me a PM with your SR#? If you have not can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> cruze01,
> I am sorry to hear that you are still experiencing this issue. Have you been in contact with customer service regarding this? If you have can you please send me a PM with your SR#? If you have not can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy,
I sent you a PM twice over the past week but you have not answered me back yet.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Stacy,
> I sent you a PM twice over the past week but you have not answered me back yet.


Administrator: Why can I not communicate with Stacy via PM?


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Stacy- thanks for all your help btw. I was wondering if you know if GM will be redesigning the coolant reservoir to fix this issue. I did get this fixed at my dealer per the TSB and it has completely solved the problem, however my concern is how durable this fix will be down the road. As you can see from the pics of the fix I posted earlier in this thread, I am wondering how the gorilla tape and rubber tube is going to hold up- it gets extremely hot. It would be nice to get a permanent fix.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Administrator: Why can I not communicate with Stacy via PM?


Contact her on her facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/stacy.ann.969


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Stacy- thanks for all your help btw. I was wondering if you know if GM will be redesigning the coolant reservoir to fix this issue. I did get this fixed at my dealer per the TSB and it has completely solved the problem, however my concern is how durable this fix will be down the road. As you can see from the pics of the fix I posted earlier in this thread, I am wondering how the gorilla tape and rubber tube is going to hold up- it gets extremely hot. It would be nice to get a permanent fix.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Scott



Scott,
I am happy that I have been able to assist you! As for information on a redesigned part I am sorry but I do not have that at this time. When I get more information I can be sure to pass it along to you. I am sorry for this inconvenience to you. I am happy that the fix has solved your issue! If you ever have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 2dtbird (May 3, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> I called GM and opened a ticket. They told me engineers are working on finding a fix. I told them my dealer ordered a replacement hose and they were a little surprised. Anyway, GM will contact my dealer and I'll keep you guys posted.
> 
> It looks like the severity of this issue is beeing overlooked.
> 
> ...



Maybe I need to call my dealer and have them look into this as this would explain my issues last winter and some this summer. My wife and me both smell the antifreeze on many occassions when driving this car but I have found no leaks. The summer is not as bad as the winter as I have the windows down but during the winter I had the nausea, abdominal tenderness and a lite cough when I drove the cruze which I still have these symptoms and have seen a DR. with no results but did not know to tell then about the antifreeze poisoning, not so when I drive my 2011 Silverado for several days, Thanks for the heads up on this.

Do not know if they will do anything under warranty as I will have turned over 36k on my way home today.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2dtbird said:


> Maybe I need to call my dealer and have them look into this as this would explain my issues last winter and some this summer. My wife and me both smell the antifreeze on many occassions when driving this car but I have found no leaks. The summer is not as bad as the winter as I have the windows down but during the winter I had the nausea, abdominal tenderness and a lite cough when I drove the cruze which I still have these symptoms and have seen a DR. with no results but did not know to tell then about the antifreeze poisoning, not so when I drive my 2011 Silverado for several days, Thanks for the heads up on this.
> 
> Do not know if they will do anything under warranty as I will have turned over 36k on my way home today.



2dtbird,
I would suggest that you contact your dealer and have them look into this issue for you. Please keep me posted on your progress with your dealer and if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

After 5 months and a number of visits at my dealer, they finally "fixed" this. They applied the same fix some people have been posting.

The coolant tank cap leaks coolant fumes when hot, so under high pressure. Those fumes go through the cabin intake vent which is right beside and above the tank. They drilled a hole in the tank and put a rubber hose to drain the excess fumes to the bottom of the engine compartement. And that's it! Well, I assume it is a temporary patch, but it seems to be working for over a week.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> After 5 months and a number of visits at my dealer, they finally "fixed" this. They applied the same fix some people have been posting.
> 
> The coolant tank cap leaks coolant fumes when hot, so under high pressure. Those fumes go through the cabin intake vent which is right beside and above the tank. They drilled a hole in the tank and put a rubber hose to drain the excess fumes to the bottom of the engine compartement. And that's it! Well, I assume it is a temporary patch, but it seems to be working for over a week.
> 
> View attachment 6864




gt_cristian,
I am very happy to hear that you have had this issue resolved! Thank you for the update! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Vector-SS (Jun 20, 2012)

If I understood correctly, this only applies to 1.4T owners. What do we (1.8L) do? Because I cannot stand the smell anymore... 

The smell is so persistent that as soon as I remove the air freshener from the car, that weird smell overpowers the interior immediately. The smell is always lingering in the interior without having to turn on the car or even use the A/C.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Vector-SS said:


> If I understood correctly, this only applies to 1.4T owners. What do we (1.8L) do? Because I cannot stand the smell anymore...
> 
> The smell is so persistent that as soon as I remove the air freshener from the car, that weird smell overpowers the interior immediately. The smell is always lingering in the interior without having to turn on the car or even use the A/C.



Vector-SS,
Have you contacted your dealer in regards to this issue? I would also suggest that you contact Customer Service in your country at +971 4 4290352 or +971 4 4290353. You can also email them at [email protected]. They should be able to assist you further with your concerns. Please feel free to keep me posted on your progress with this issue.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Stacy since there seems to be fix for this can you find out if they are going to do some type of recall. I have the smell some but not as bad as others but if there is a fix I think GM should have dealers do this when the cars come in for oil change or any service free of charge.

From the look at the pictures I can probably do it myself but if they know this is a issue why not give a permanent fix.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> Stacy since there seems to be fix for this can you find out if they are going to do some type of recall. I have the smell some but not as bad as others but if there is a fix I think GM should have dealers do this when the cars come in for oil change or any service free of charge.
> 
> From the look at the pictures I can probably do it myself but if they know this is a issue why not give a permanent fix.




cruze2011white,
I am sorry but I do not have access to recalls until after they have been announced. If you do take your vehicle into your dealer for this concern it should be covered under your warranty. I would be happy to assist you with this matter if you would like me to. If so, please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer. Either way please keep me posted on this. I look forward to hearing back from you. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Here u go...
> View attachment 5959


Well..you guys were correct about the hack job. It is now close to the end of August and the black gorrilla tape is all gummed up and seperating from the reservoir and the hose is not even flush with it now. I am going to have to go back or just try another dealership.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I really hope they have fixed this problem (without having to use freaking tape) in the 2013's!!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, I have to say the smell is gone since my dealer drilled a hole in the coolant tank and installed a piece of tubing. But, I am losing about 1 cm of coolant every 400 km and I will need to add coolant from time to time.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I never could get the dealer to do the fix to mine, even after contacting Stacy here on the forum. I finally done it myself, no big deal, 7 dollars and 15 minutes. Its been done for several days now. I haven't decided if its fixed yet or not, I think I'm still a little paranoid!


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> I never could get the dealer to do the fix to mine, even after contacting Stacy here on the forum. I finally done it myself, no big deal, 7 dollars and 15 minutes. Its been done for several days now. I haven't decided if its fixed yet or not, I think I'm still a little paranoid!


I had the fix done a couple months ago, although the dealer only installed the 2 seals on either side of the air intake plenum. They did not install the hose on the coolant tank. The seals seem to have stopped the smell. I would advise having the seals installed. (just my opinion). Anyone else have thoughts on this?


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I stopped by the dealer today. He looked at my car and we then looked at a new 2013 on the lot. Sure enough, nothing has changed. He said he is going to call GM and ask what they want to do and found it strange they made no changes in the resevoir for 2013. I will update when he calls back.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> i stopped by the dealer today. He looked at my car and we then looked at a new 2013 on the lot. Sure enough, nothing has changed. He said he is going to call gm and ask what they want to do and found it strange they made no changes in the resevoir for 2013. I will update when he calls back.


smh!!


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

It would appear I have many troubles ahead with my new 2012 Cruze. Oddly, why do all the automotive mags still trumpet this car as reliable? That's why I bought one. Sadly there is no lemon law in my state either. GM do the right **** thing and fix these peoples cars or buy them back.


----------



## So Cal Cruzer (Sep 29, 2011)

*Coolant smell*

2012 Cruze Eco..16,000 miles..I have had a coolant smell for quite a while..Never inside, no film on inside glass. Odor is under the hood. I can smell it when I park the car and walk around the front of It. I have looked myself and even took a very clean white rag and rubbed various hoses etc. I cannot find it.. The level in the cooant tank had dropped about 1 1/2 inches and took maybe a cup and a half of coolant to refill..This was with 8 months of driving..The dealer pressure tested the system and found nothing..the service writer told me he ordered a "seal" but I think this is a seal for some air box so engine odors don't enter the cabin .But that is not the problem here!! I am just posting this so some of you know you are not the only one having this type of problem!!


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

After spending months and a lot of time on trying to find a solution for this, it ended up beeing the coolant tank.

Its cap doesnt hold pressure very well and coolant vapor leak out of if. Right next to the coolant tank, on the firewall, the cabin intake pulls those vapors inside the car. Ask you dealer to apply the "quick fix" provided by GM (drill a hole into the top of the tank and insert a small hose to drain the vapors towards the buttom of the car). It worked for me!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yates said:


> It would appear I have many troubles ahead with my new 2012 Cruze. Oddly, why do all the automotive mags still trumpet this car as reliable? That's why I bought one. Sadly there is no lemon law in my state either. GM do the right **** thing and fix these peoples cars or buy them back.


Yates, forums such as CruzeTalk tend to highlight the problems and not the success/satisfaction people have. There are over 500,000 Cruzen on the road today and fewer than a hundred active posters on CT, and most of them have had absolutely no problems with their Cruze. As such, it doesn't surprise me that CruzeTalk has a larger proportion of reported problems. In fact, any automotive forum that is dedicated to a single model of car will appear to report a higher number of problems than actually exist for the same reason.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

So Cal Cruzer said:


> 2012 Cruze Eco..16,000 miles..I have had a coolant smell for quite a while..Never inside, no film on inside glass. Odor is under the hood. I can smell it when I park the car and walk around the front of It. I have looked myself and even took a very clean white rag and rubbed various hoses etc. I cannot find it.. The level in the cooant tank had dropped about 1 1/2 inches and took maybe a cup and a half of coolant to refill..This was with 8 months of driving..The dealer pressure tested the system and found nothing..the service writer told me he ordered a "seal" but I think this is a seal for some air box so engine odors don't enter the cabin .But that is not the problem here!! I am just posting this so some of you know you are not the only one having this type of problem!!



So Cal Cruzer,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with your concerns. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

We'll the initial fix failed for me- the hose separated from the tape. The dealer redid it using a different kind of tape and then that failed too. I also found out the cowl pieces came off also. GM has now elevated my case and a district rep is contacting me. The dealer is supposed to contact GM engineering. This is so frustrating.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Pretty ghetto fix for a $20,000 car. GM should be ashamed of themselves. Unfortunately they have no shame


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> I never could get the dealer to do the fix to mine, even after contacting Stacy here on the forum. I finally done it myself, no big deal, 7 dollars and 15 minutes. Its been done for several days now. I haven't decided if its fixed yet or not, I think I'm still a little paranoid!


OK, I'm not paranoid! Its been a little over a month now since the fix and I definitely still smell the antifreeze! I guess there's no hope for this!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> OK, I'm not paranoid! Its been a little over a month now since the fix and I definitely still smell the antifreeze! I guess there's no hope for this!


Is it possible that there is some residual smell that got trapped in the vent system and thats what youre smelling?

I'm telling you the truth officer! I wasn't speeding but I sure passed a whole bunch of people who were!


----------



## Swampassjr (Mar 25, 2012)

It seems like this smell is getting worse and worse for me


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

To all who have antifreeze smell, have you changed the cabin air filter? My ECO MT used to smell like dirty feet when I got in it and turned the blower on. Changed the cabin air filter last month and the smell went away. For instruction on how to do this (no tools are required), see the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-chevrolet-cruze-general-discussion-forum/1034-cabin-air-filter.html. There is a comment in the thread about air bags - ignore it as there are no airbags or airbag equipment in the way.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

This summer, my P5 developed that AC foul musty smell that systems get sometimes. I tried spraying Clorox Cleaner into the intake at the base of the windshield with little effect, other than the car smelled like bleach for a week afterwards. Then I went to the local Auto Zone store and bought a can of automotive HVAC spray. It was in the kiosk that had the recharge supplies and gauges. I followed the can's instructions and emptied it into the vent in two applications. Moldy smell went away. Not sure what was in the can, but it worked and it was something like $3.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

obermd said:


> To all who have antifreeze smell, have you changed the cabin air filter? My ECO MT used to smell like dirty feet when I got in it and turned the blower on. Changed the cabin air filter last month and the smell went away. For instruction on how to do this (no tools are required), see the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-chevrolet-cruze-general-discussion-forum/1034-cabin-air-filter.html. There is a comment in the thread about air bags - ignore it as there are no airbags or airbag equipment in the way.




Yes, Ive changed it but the smell is not inside the car, it's outside, you smell it when parked in the garage and at drive throughs.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Perhaps there is a small leak around the front Radiator seal tank area. So far all is well with my RS with this Smell issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> Yes, Ive changed it but the smell is not inside the car, it's outside, you smell it when parked in the garage and at drive throughs.


According to my dealership's service manager, the Cruze's engine coolant tank has a pressure relief cap, which means that if there is too much pressure in the engine coolant some will boil out, which results in external coolant smell. I think the 2011s had their cabin intake right next to the coolant tank which means the smell will make its way into the cabin. The 2012s have it on the other side of the engine to prevent this.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

obermd said:


> According to my dealership's service manager, the Cruze's engine coolant tank has a pressure relief cap, which means that if there is too much pressure in the engine coolant some will boil out, which results in external coolant smell. I think the 2011s had their cabin intake right next to the coolant tank which means the smell will make its way into the cabin. The 2012s have it on the other side of the engine to prevent this.


I had the smell inside and outside. The added seals in the cowl area fixed the inside smell. Still have the outside smell when parked. Coolant level drops over a period of a few weeks. It has been pressure tested for leaks a number of times with none found. I am trading it on a new Malibu at the end of the month. It's a shame. It's a great car otherwise.


----------



## JMORIN (Jun 2, 2012)

This smell started on mine at around 6000 km on it (I have 8000 now). It's not consistent.. only seems to go when the A/C is on.. and only at certain exterior ambient temperatures. Hit and miss for sure.

I need to take mine in for an oil change, going to bring it up then. I haven't looked for a leak or anything as it's not constant and comes and goes... More annoying than anything. Still love the car though <3


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Yes, Ive changed it but the smell is not inside the car, it's outside, you smell it when parked in the garage and at drive throughs.




cruze01,
I understand your concerns and frustrations with this issue. I am going to send you a PM to get more information from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Swampassjr said:


> It seems like this smell is getting worse and worse for me



Swampassjr,
Have you taken your Cruze into your dealer to have them look into this for you? If you have not I would suggest that you contact your dealer. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with this issue. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Henry14 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi all. I recently had a coolant leak on my 2011 Cruze 1.4L LT, 48,000km. I didnt notice any coolant smell but did notice wet spot(s) all over my driveway and any spot where I had parked. I had a look under my hood when I first noticed spots and saw the coolant resevoir completely empty. I immediately went and got some Prestone (DEXCOOL 50/50 Mix) and filled it up. Of course over a period of time it started to go down again with little pools appearing when the car had been sitting for a while. Do to training at a new job I was unable to get it in to the dealer right away but managed to after work on a Friday. Before taking it in, I looked under the hood for an hour and finally spotted the source of the leak. The dealer took it in immediately (I'm still covered under warrenty). They did a preasure test and dye, black light and said they didnt see anything? So at that point I showed the mechanic where I saw the drip and sure enough he confirmed it! Turns out I had a faulty water pump which was replaced at no cost to me. I do however find it a little odd that doing this preasure test, dye, black light thingy that they couldnt find this themselves?? Maybe because it was the end of week 4:45pm Friday night they were in a hurray and missed this? Still, why wouldnt the preasure test show this?? Just my long winded two cents here but it may be worth you Cruze owners pointing this out to your mechanics. I must make it clear if I havent already, I'm not a mechanic but I still love my Cruze!
Cheers!


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

i understand what everybody is going through with this antifreeze smell i had a 2011 that i traded off 6 months ago because i got the runaround by gm ! i had a case opened and everything they gave me nothing but grief .... put me off and put me off wouldnt buy the car back and had no fix at that time i find it very strange a car is sucking antifreeze smell insode and gm doesnt seem to think its a big deal i have to agree the cruze is a great car but its crap like this thats going to kill the sales of the cruze if they dont take care of the customers if i would have had the money i would have hired a laywer and made them take the car back . by the way my car had the dye put in it twice to check for leaks they couldnt find any leaks ofcourse


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Hate to say it but I talked with a 2nd level rep yesterday and he told me there was no permanent fix for this issue yet and offered to extend the warranty for that particular issue- after I went through the list of issues I have had with the car he said he will look into extending the warranty for the whole car and get back with me. The fact that GM has not done anyting to fix this seems odd- not sure how I should respond. I also love the Cruze, but I am not sure if I should keep this thing or not. 

I just wish we would get a response from an official GM engineer on this.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

obermd said:


> According to my dealership's service manager, the Cruze's engine coolant tank has a pressure relief cap, which means that if there is too much pressure in the engine coolant some will boil out, which results in external coolant smell. I think the 2011s had their cabin intake right next to the coolant tank which means the smell will make its way into the cabin. The 2012s have it on the other side of the engine to prevent this.


Can anyone verify the accuracy of this? I have an early 2012 build and am wondering if this was changed later in the 2012 model. GM is trying to get info and get back to me. Can an existing model's cabin intake be modified?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I assumed my coolant smell was gone over the summer but I realize it is still there. My dealer applied that patch to release the pressure from the tank through a small rubber tube. I am still smelling coolant when I turn on the heat but less than before.

I assume it must be the cabin filter? Since coolant vapors went trough it, it must retain the odor.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I wonder if all these issues (antifreeze smell, tranny shifting issues, and oil shield, etc) have been rectified with the 2013 Model?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Fixed or not, those of us who bought a 2011 are stuck with those problems; and what is really frustrating is that I said to myself this looks like a great car and GM deserves my confidence...

I will get back to my dealer with a new list of problems over the next weeks and hope for the best (coolant smell dimished but still there, intermittent transmission issues, mpg could be better and I am running on 91 octane)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> I assumed my coolant smell was gone over the summer but I realize it is still there. My dealer applied that patch to release the pressure from the tank through a small rubber tube. I am still smelling coolant when I turn on the heat but less than before.
> 
> I assume it must be the cabin filter? Since coolant vapors went trough it, it must retain the odor.


gt_cristian,
I understand your concerns with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## miler (Oct 23, 2012)

I read about this anti-freeze problem before I bought my Cruze last year. I thought I'd be able to avoid this problem by buying the 2012 model. (Figured GM would have seen this problem and fixed it). I was wrong.
Last week I started smelled antifreeze on a long drive. My throat started to hurt, and I started to cough. It's then I got sick.
So, rolled down the windows, turned of the heat, and all was fine (but, living in Wisconsin, it was a long, cold ride).
My Wonderful dealership had my car in the next day. They said my coolant was low, and they could not see any leaks. They put dye in my radiator and said "drive it for a week or so and bring it back". YEP, MAKE A CUSTOMER SICKER, NICE STEP GM.
I told them that I'd like to pass on driving it till the problem was fixed. 
Come on GM, you've got to know what the problem is.
I'm thinking of trading it for a Honda.
But, I'm feeling guilty that some poor customer is going to get this car at a great price (going to lose about $10,000 for a year of driving it) and get sick also.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, from the sounds of it, even 2013 cruze owners will shortly begin having the same antifreeze smell issue because supposedly there was no design change to remedy this issue even in the 2013's!


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Last night, I got my car back from the dealer for a third time regarding this issue. I have been working with GM support on this. The dealer said GM engineering told them to replace the reservoir pressure cap. They believe the caps may be bad and not letting the pressure out properly now. This is the third time for me that they did the fix with the tube and tape. I am not thinking it will hold this time either- new pressure cap or not. I have the afternoon off today and will most likely test drive a Dodge Dart and maybe a Ford Focus (trying to stick to American cars). However, like the previous posters, I will take a huge loss if I trade this in. GM has offered to extend my warranty on the Cruze but I'm not sure this will be enough for me, the time I have been spending at the dealer is a factor too, not just getting it repaired for free. I am getting tired of this.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

New GM=Old GM
Honda is completely re-doing the Civic ony one year after coming out due to poor reviews. GM can't even fix one **** issue on one car!
Pathetic


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

steve333 said:


> New GM=Old GM
> Honda is completely re-doing the Civic ony one year after coming out due to poor reviews. GM can't even fix one **** issue on one car!
> Pathetic


Couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

steve333 said:


> New GM=Old GM
> Honda is completely re-doing the Civic ony one year after coming out due to poor reviews. GM can't even fix one **** issue on one car!
> Pathetic


Well, they are completely redoing the interior. There may be a new grill insert and there is rumor of a new headlight assembly, but that's it for changes. Oh yeah, a couple of different paint colors. Everything else appears to be unchanged from the '12s. Production of the '13s starts in December, so we'll see.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine also is a 2012 model and so far all is good but it looks like this problem may go on into the 2013 models and this is not good to hear. I have added a little to the tank but this was after I had the car for a week and I believe the coolant had settled down. I wonder what GM is doing about this problem or are they just hoping this problem does not become a major issue. The coolant is going somewere and GM should at least buy back a car that has this problem and use it to test and find the problem. Perhaps they have found the problem and the cost will be just to much to make it happen.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Well, they are completely redoing the interior. There may be a new grill insert and there is rumor of a new headlight assembly, but that's it for changes. Oh yeah, a couple of different paint colors. Everything else appears to be unchanged from the '12s. Production of the '13s starts in December, so we'll see.


There are also changes to the suspension and transmission.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

steve333 said:


> There are also changes to the suspension and transmission.


Do you have a source for that information? There are unsubstantiated rumors that the Civic might get a CVT to replace the old 5 speed automatic, but I have seen nothing with regards to any suspension changes from '12, other than the vague quote from Tetsuo Iwamura in AutoBlog.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I will bring my 2011 LT to the dealer tomorrow to look into my antifreeze problem. This is the 7th time. Over the last two months I lost 30% of the coolant in the expansion tank, and since 4 weeks ago I could smell antifreeze when the heat was on and see a slight hazing on the windshield and central panel. I wonder why they never put any UV dye into my coolant yet; I will ask them to do it tomorrow and maybe we will find something


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Do you have a source for that information? There are unsubstantiated rumors that the Civic might get a CVT to replace the old 5 speed automatic, but I have seen nothing with regards to any suspension changes from '12, other than the vague quote from Tetsuo Iwamura in AutoBlog.


I guess I assume they will because they said they will


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I took mine back to the dealer again Monday. This time I took it to a different dealership hoping for better results but no such luck. They agreed that they did smell antifreeze but played it off as very insignificant and said that they could not locate the source! I give up.... I guess if I want to keep this car I will have to resolve to tolerate the smell forever! I have to admit GM has tried, they have allowed me to take it to 3 different shops and it has been in several times for this same problem but nobody can seem to figure it out!


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

I had the antifreeze smell problem on my 2011 Cruze LT. After having 2 heater cores replaced, and having the reservoir fix done along with the additional seals in the air intake added I finally got rid of the smell. But i noticed the coolant level in the tank would still drop by about 1/4 over 3000 miles, with no leaks found. Having retired from a GM dealership after 40 years, I still wanted to drive a GM car. Two weeks ago I traded for a 2013 Malibu. So far seems to be a great car. My opinion of the Cruze coolant smell problem is the location of the fresh air intake (directly behind the coolant reservoir). As for the loss of coolant, I believe it may be related to the shared cooling system with the turbo. Keep in mind this car was designed by Daewoo.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Absoluyely ludicrous that you or anyone else has to go though all of this. The car is now in it's third year on sale here and the genius engineers at GM can't re-design this flaw?
If this is the case than that engine should be ditched. The 2.2L Ecotec was pretty reliable, they should just make it DI, put it in and call it a day


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cruze has become GMs Bread and Butter car for sales. If they start to do another recall about this Antifreeze problem it may just scare away more buyers. However if an owner of the Cruze has this bad smell and GM could not find the problem and the driver is involved in an accident because they passed out over the smell of this coolant then GM will have one **** of a lawsuite and all new buyers will stay away from this car model. GM may know of the problems but are keeping it quite and just letting dealers deal with it the best they can. GM should notify dealers to keep an eye out for this smell problem and after a few repairs have been done by the dealer and the smell is still there they need to buy this car back and take it appart to see what is going on inside it. A new Car is to be a fun Car and not to have it going back to the dealers over and over then the fun is gone.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I just got back from the dealer. They told me they found a leak "within the water pump seal" to quote them directly. They replaced the water pump and gasket and topped my coolant level (p/n 55579016, 55568033). I think this might just be the fix I was waiting for!

Not to be pessimistic but how would a leaking water pump cause coolant smell inside the cabin when the heat is on? I was loosing about 1/3" of coolant per month/600 miles.

They also modified my splash shield and I hate how it looks. You can see right through the engine compartment...


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

Is your coolant cap on tight or loose? Mine is extremely loose. A feather's worth of pressure makes the cap spin and my engine coolant temps are getting very high(around 230 degrees, middle of gauge).


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Gh0st said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is your coolant cap on tight or loose? Mine is extremely loose. A feather's worth of pressure makes the cap spin and my engine coolant temps are getting very high(around 230 degrees, middle of gauge).


On my 2012 the cap is real easy to spin off. I am however running the gauge less then yours on the cooler side and I do have pressure on the upper hose.
If the cap is not holding the correct pressure then perhaps it will run on the hotter side. This overflow cap is very flimsy and set at 20lbs my other cars had the cap set to 32lbs .


----------



## Gh0st (Oct 17, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> On my 2012 the cap is real easy to spin off. I am however running the gauge less then yours on the cooler side and I do have pressure on the upper hose.
> If the cap is not holding the correct pressure then perhaps it will run on the hotter side. This overflow cap is very flimsy and set at 20lbs my other cars had the cap set to 32lbs .


Cool, glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

miler said:


> I read about this anti-freeze problem before I bought my Cruze last year. I thought I'd be able to avoid this problem by buying the 2012 model. (Figured GM would have seen this problem and fixed it). I was wrong.
> Last week I started smelled antifreeze on a long drive. My throat started to hurt, and I started to cough. It's then I got sick.
> So, rolled down the windows, turned of the heat, and all was fine (but, living in Wisconsin, it was a long, cold ride).
> My Wonderful dealership had my car in the next day. They said my coolant was low, and they could not see any leaks. They put dye in my radiator and said "drive it for a week or so and bring it back". YEP, MAKE A CUSTOMER SICKER, NICE STEP GM.
> ...



miler,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. Have you been in contact with customer service in regards to this concern? I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Well..the dealer retaped the hose and installed a new cap (I was told per GM engineering) and it lasted a week- tape is already seperating from the hose because of the heat. This thing has been looked at because of the coolant issue more then 5x and now repaired 3x. I don't know what else to do


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Regarding the coolant issue I had it but not as bad as others. What I did find the other day is that the lower radioator hose is leaking slowly. Its the one on the passenger side in the front of the engine. Not enough to see so it evaporates when driving. The dealer couldn't fine this either because it was so small it wasn't obvious. Well it appears to be leaking a little more now and i noticed it the other day. It leaks around the plastic that is attached to the rubber of the hose. If you put your finger under the top connector you probably will get a little bit of antifreeze on your finger. It will be kind of thick kind of like glue and have very slight orange/red tint. Unfortunately my warranty is gone but the part is one 30 dollars with shipping. 
Because of where this was i don't think a die would ever be seen because of how small the leak is and it evaporates as you drive.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Well..the dealer retaped the hose and installed a new cap (I was told per GM engineering) and it lasted a week- tape is already seperating from the hose because of the heat. This thing has been looked at because of the coolant issue more then 5x and now repaired 3x. I don't know what else to do




dby2011,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I understand your frustrations with this. Do you currently have a case open with GM in regards to this? Can you please send me your VIN so I can look into this further for you? I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Yes- I have a case about this and have been working with a manager now. They are looking into replacing the vehicle now. Thanks for your concern.




Chevy Customer Service said:


> dby2011,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I understand your frustrations with this. Do you currently have a case open with GM in regards to this? Can you please send me your VIN so I can look into this further for you? I look forward to your response.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Took my car in this past Monday to get this fixed a FOURTH time. This time dealer used epoxy for the tube. This seemed to work as it survived a 6 hour round trip yesterday. However, I still smell a strong coolant smell under the hood even with the fix. I attached a pic of the latest fix.








I have had numerous issues with this Cruze. My problems are summarized here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...9559-advice-how-deal-my-cruze-situtation.html

The coolant issue in particular has been a problem since April 2012 and it took me until Nov 2012 to have it repaired correctly but I am not convinced this is solving the issue as a strong coolant odor is still present in the engine compartment. I am just disgusted by all of this now and have been patient with GM and the dealer through all of this. I am grateful for the extended warranty but that does nothing to help me when I have to keep going back to the dealer and spend time out of my day dealing with repairs, whether they are paid for or not. For those who have 1.4L Cruzes, do you routinely smell coolant if you lift up the hood?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

If you have a lemon law in your State this qualifies no matter what GM says. That is just unacceptable


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Took my car in this past Monday to get this fixed a FOURTH time. This time dealer used epoxy for the tube. This seemed to work as it survived a 6 hour round trip yesterday. However, I still smell a strong coolant smell under the hood even with the fix. I attached a pic of the latest fix.
> View attachment 8823
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that you should not listen to GM on the buy back stuff and seek outside(google lemon law) help. 
The thing that gets me is that nobody has mentioned the water pump and gasket. Opening the hood and looking at it isn't enough. It should be pressure tested to at least 3-4 lbs over the cap rating. I don't know how many leaks I found doing this that other places said no problem found.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

They claimed they pressure tested it a few times using dye. I think I will stop by Van Devere Monday. I work in downtown Akron- if they can shuttle me back and forth to work that would be great.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Took my car in this past Monday to get this fixed a FOURTH time. This time dealer used epoxy for the tube. This seemed to work as it survived a 6 hour round trip yesterday. However, I still smell a strong coolant smell under the hood even with the fix. I attached a pic of the latest fix.
> View attachment 8823
> 
> 
> ...


Man I feel your pain! I dealt with this for 2 years with no fix.... I finally got sick of it and my dealer offered me a deal to trade so I did. I love my new 2013 LT RS and I love even more that it does not smell like antifreeze!


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> They claimed they pressure tested it a few times using dye. I think I will stop by Van Devere Monday. I work in downtown Akron- if they can shuttle me back and forth to work that would be great.


I sincerely hope they can do more for you. Let them know everything that has happened. The more info they have, the better they can help you. I would say mention my name, but it won't help you one bit. LOL.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> Man I feel your pain! I dealt with this for 2 years with no fix.... I finally got sick of it and my dealer offered me a fair deal to trade so I did. I love my new 2013 LT RS and I love even more that it does not smell like antifreeze!


So you don't smell coolant at all with the 2013? Even with my fix I can smell it as soon as I lift up the hood.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> So you don't smell coolant at all with the 2013? Even with my fix I can smell it as soon as I lift up the hood.


No, there is no smell at all. I had been trough everything with my 2011, all the testing in the would, a new water pump and a new reservoir 3 times, nothing fixed it. Really GM should have traded me for a new one but would not, I had to buy it on my own.


----------



## RS2LT (Jul 31, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> No, there is no smell at all. I had been trough everything with my 2011, all the testing in the would, a new water pump and a new reservoir 3 times, nothing fixed it. Really GM should have traded me for a new one but would not, I had to buy it on my own.


My car is currently in the shop for the coolant smell. Did they replace the coolant bottle with a '13 one? That's what the dealer is going to do for me. He said the '13 bottles are designed different.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Funny, GM assured me there were no design changes with the coolant system between the 2012 and 2013s.


----------



## RS2LT (Jul 31, 2011)

That's what I thought. The dealership is running out of ideas.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

RS2LT said:


> My car is currently in the shop for the coolant smell. Did they replace the coolant bottle with a '13 one? That's what the dealer is going to do for me. He said the '13 bottles are designed different.


That is not going to fix anything. When replacing the tank you assume it is leaking vapors, which might happen. But if you modifty the coolant tank as GM says and install a tube to drain excess vapors towards the buttom of the car and you are still smelling coolant, it is NOT the coolant tank.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

RS2LT said:


> My car is currently in the shop for the coolant smell. Did they replace the coolant bottle with a '13 one? That's what the dealer is going to do for me. He said the '13 bottles are designed different.


No, they have not changed the tank and I can tell you that that will not fix yours. They had 3 different tanks on mine and the tube had been installed, none of this fixed the smell.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

This is why I believe you have a water pump bolt issue. I think if they replaced the pump and gasket with the new one, it would go away. I don't see why they are so against replacing the pump. All I had to do was write it up that the coolant was seen leaking from around the pump bolts. It isn't a complete lie. They know it is a problem on these and they know that it is going to be hard to find. Plus the fact that you still have an issue.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

bryanakron40 said:


> This is why I believe you have a water pump bolt issue. I think if they replaced the pump and gasket with the new one, it would go away. I don't see why they are so against replacing the pump. All I had to do was write it up that the coolant was seen leaking from around the pump bolts. It isn't a complete lie. They know it is a problem on these and they know that it is going to be hard to find. Plus the fact that you still have an issue.


Sorry but that did not fix mine! They replaced the pump and still it smelled!


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

cruze01 said:


> Sorry but that did not fix mine! They replaced the pump and still it smelled!


Yes, but was it with the updated parts? If with the newer pump and gasket then I am at a loss.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

RS2LT said:


> My car is currently in the shop for the coolant smell. Did they replace the coolant bottle with a '13 one? That's what the dealer is going to do for me. He said the '13 bottles are designed different.




RS2LT,
Have you been in contact with customer service in regards to your Cruze concerns? I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name and VIN? I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Before I go back to the dealer, or another one to get this looked at AGAIN..I still smell coolant even with the tsb fix. It is strong when I first lift up the hood. I assume this is still not normal for the car


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Before I go back to the dealer, or another one to get this looked at AGAIN..I still smell coolant even with the tsb fix. It is strong when I first lift up the hood. I assume this is still not normal for the car


I may be wrong,but i don't believe you are going to get rid of the antifreeze smell in the engine compartment. Probably the best you can hope for is to keep the smell from entering the car's cabin. That was the case with my 2011 LT. The additional air intake plenum seals stopped the smell inside, but it was still in the engine compartment. Having retired from a GM dealer as a service manager after 40 years, I wanted to stay with a GM car. I traded the Cruze on a 2013 Malibu last month. The Cruze is a great car except for the coolant smell. It just seems to be one of those problems that often happen to a vehicle, that there may not be a fix for. Again this car was designed by Daewoo. BTW the Malibu seems to be a great car. No problems so far.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

expontiacowner said:


> I may be wrong,but i don't believe you are going to get rid of the antifreeze smell in the engine compartment. Probably the best you can hope for is to keep the smell from entering the car's cabin. That was the case with my 2011 LT. The additional air intake plenum seals stopped the smell inside, but it was still in the engine compartment. Having retired from a GM dealer as a service manager after 40 years, I wanted to stay with a GM car. I traded the Cruze on a 2013 Malibu last month. The Cruze is a great car except for the coolant smell. It just seems to be one of those problems that often happen to a vehicle, that there may not be a fix for. Again this car was designed by Daewoo. BTW the Malibu seems to be a great car. No problems so far.


Ugh..I just don't know what to do. My coworker got a 2012 Cruze as a rental today- I went to check it out- sure enough, popped the hood and we did smell a little coolant. It will cost me way more money to get into a Malibu with similar equipment. We use the remote start a lot and you can't get the remote start unless you get a Malibu LT which is at least 25 grand.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Ugh..I just don't know what to do. My coworker got a 2012 Cruze as a rental today- I went to check it out- sure enough, popped the hood and we did smell a little coolant. It will cost me way more money to get into a Malibu with similar equipment. We use the remote start a lot and you can't get the remote start unless you get a Malibu LT which is at least 25 grand.


A friend of mine bought a 2012 ECO last summer and did not have any problems until now. Did anyone hear any complaints on the 2013s?


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Have to wonder if eventually we will see a recall because of this. I am going to stop at another dealer to see what they say tomorrow, however now that I had a chance to look at another Cruze that still smells of coolant (a 2012 LT with 16,000 miles) I have to wonder if it is some design issue that they don't have a fix for now.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if anyone has considered starting a class action law suite over this. Apparently there are many others like myself who have lost thousands of dollars due to having to trade the thing off!


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> I wonder if anyone has considered starting a class action law suite over this. Apparently there are many others like myself who have lost thousands of dollars due to having to trade the thing off!


 Update: Dealer is going to pressure test my car again and look around the water pump. Another lady dropped off a 2011 LT when I was there and he checked her car, sure enough, you could smell coolant as soon as you lifted up the hood and the fluid level was barley above the bottom hose- about an inch lower of where it is supposed to be. I am convinced this a general design issue.

As to what you said Cruze01- you are exactly right- I test drove a Dodge Dart today and they looked at my car and would give me less then what I owe and this is the sister dealership to the Chevy dealer I bought my Cruze from- they are literally right next to each other. I will take a big loss if I get rid of the Cruze. I have about 10 grand in principle and trade in I would lose if I get into another car.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

ya, I figure I lost about 7k. Not counting the many hours I put into the thing trying to get it fixed!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

This has got to be the worst issue about owning a Cruze. Imagine how many buyers that are not members here have this problem with this smell. I had a slight Antifreeze smell a few weeks ago for a day then it went away with no liquid loss and all is well with no more smells. If GM cannot get a hold on this problem then perhaps they should start adding* Air Fresheners *with this* Antifreeze smell *to all new Cruze Cars to get buyers use to this never-ending problem.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Before I go back to the dealer, or another one to get this looked at AGAIN..I still smell coolant even with the tsb fix. It is strong when I first lift up the hood. I assume this is still not normal for the car


dby which TSB are you referring to?

I know there are 3 PIs related to this:

PI5005 which became PI0740
PI0762A/B


----------



## griper (Apr 14, 2011)

I have 32000 km on my 2011 Cruze LT and it has often had the hot/burning plastic smell since it was new.
It seemed like it was the heater that was running way too hot. 
Anyway I finally had the GM dealer check it out today and it looks like the problem was a bad HVAC program and it has now been cured. 

(translated from French)... "verify code b0233 b0408 bad program....made program from hvac code 99aa0 code 6581
verify find code verify find pi0433b for a program for this problem"

I think "pi" may mean a service bulletin.
Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Not having any issues with my Diesel Cruze but was wondering if anyone can tell me why the engine fan sometimes runs for a while after the engine is turned off?


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Before I go back to the dealer, or another one to get this looked at AGAIN..I still smell coolant even with the tsb fix. It is strong when I first lift up the hood. I assume this is still not normal for the car


I'm not sure, but I don't believe GM considers the under hood coolant smell a problem. The smell entering the cabin is what most of the complaints are. The TSB fix by design will do nothing to help the under hood coolant smell.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

Having had this coolant smell problem, I believe all Cruzes have this problem. The thing is most people don't realize what they are smelling. My wife thought it was just "new car" smell, and thought nothing of it. Just an opinion from an old car guy who spent 40 years working with customers in a service dept.


----------



## mjcmyers (Jan 19, 2011)

"New car smell" that's a good one
That smell has kept my nose stopped up ever since I bought my Cruze 2 years ago.
My dealership is close to having mine fixed after replacing a leaking heater core and water pump. I still get a faint whiff of the smell while using the heater though. I think I will let it ride for a couple of months and see if the core needs to be replaced again. They did tell me that another one they sold has had the core replaced twice


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Isn't that a messy job to replace the heater core? I don't want them open up my dashboard and have the whole thing vibrate all the time after repairs...

Anyway, I got my hands on a 2013 LT rental today. With 700 miles it doesn't smell coolant. The interior is slightly improved (better seats, myLink touch screen) but evetything inside the engine bay looks identical to my 2011.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

What difference do you notice in the seats?


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

I had the heater core replaced twice. The entire front interior torn out twice, and the TSB done. The smell no longer entered the cabin, but still persisted under the hood. I waited until I had 21000 miles on it, and got rid of it. BTW the coolant level would drop by about 1/3 every 3000 miles with no sign of a leak. I think GM needs to start from scratch with a new powerplant for this car before it gets a really bad reputation.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Those seats felt a little harder I think and they also look a little different compared to my 2001 LT RS. My front and rear seats have one large section and a smaller one on the edge. The 2013 is divided in 3 almost equal sections. It doesn't change anything except for the look.

One other thing that was different was the fan control knob. It has 6 levels vs. 4 on the 2011. 

The DIC was also updated with instantaneous fuel economy and trip information as on the 2012's. I like the 7" touch screen display. It has a nice resolution and it doesn't feel like a cheap addon at all. It really brings a little gram of fanciness. I love that I can stream music through bluetooth so I don't need to plug my phone to the AUX or USB.


----------



## GMMASTERTECH (Dec 24, 2011)

The heater core on the cruze take a total of 15 minutes to replace 1 screw and 2 clamps its on the drivers side of the inboard center console cover...With that said the issue is the pungent odor gets into the carpet jute (backing) and cannot be cleaned (steam or otherwise)the water from dex cool will evaporate but the glycol will not leaving the odor behind...There are also pockets under the carpet that will trap the coolant and it will roll around under it...Just like an E cig when the exhaust or heater core warms the carpet the odor or fumes are released The only proper repair is to remove and replace carpet,wipe floor pan with GM odor eliminator spray and allow 24 hours before reinstalling new carpet with backing,seats and console this should be done only after heater core has been replaced hvac case has been spray cleaned with odor eliminator and core leak repair verified with pressure test...Its is your right to request this repair be done correctly and at no charge to you since the failure of the heater core leak contaminated the carpet which still has an odor.....P.S. there is no way coolant did not soak through the carpet and contaminate it....Good luck


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

gt_cristian said:


> Those seats felt a little harder I think and they also look a little different compared to my 2001 LT RS. My front and rear seats have one large section and a smaller one on the edge. The 2013 is divided in 3 almost equal sections. It doesn't change anything except for the look.
> 
> One other thing that was different was the fan control knob. It has 6 levels vs. 4 on the 2011.
> 
> The DIC was also updated with instantaneous fuel economy and trip information as on the 2012's. I like the 7" touch screen display. It has a nice resolution and it doesn't feel like a cheap addon at all. It really brings a little gram of fanciness. I love that I can stream music through bluetooth so I don't need to plug my phone to the AUX or USB.


The seats are even harder than before? That's not good


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

GMMASTERTECH said:


> The heater core on the cruze take a total of 15 minutes to replace 1 screw and 2 clamps its on the drivers side of the inboard center console cover...With that said the issue is the pungent odor gets into the carpet jute (backing) and cannot be cleaned (steam or otherwise)the water from dex cool will evaporate but the glycol will not leaving the odor behind...There are also pockets under the carpet that will trap the coolant and it will roll around under it...Just like an E cig when the exhaust or heater core warms the carpet the odor or fumes are released The only proper repair is to remove and replace carpet,wipe floor pan with GM odor eliminator spray and allow 24 hours before reinstalling new carpet with backing,seats and console this should be done only after heater core has been replaced hvac case has been spray cleaned with odor eliminator and core leak repair verified with pressure test...Its is your right to request this repair be done correctly and at no charge to you since the failure of the heater core leak contaminated the carpet which still has an odor.....P.S. there is no way coolant did not soak through the carpet and contaminate it....Good luck


Holy Cow! No wonder this issue has been so persistent. Is there a TSB for this repair or problem? Without one, I see customers having a problem getting this done.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dby2011, 

Keep us posted on your progress with the dealer. If you find that you need additional assistance, do not hesitate to contact me or Stacy via private message. Thank you. 

Tricia, Chevrolet Customer Service (Assisting Stacy).


----------



## loops120 (Sep 10, 2012)

I now smell coolant after I just parked it in the drive way and its really strong under the hood. Didn't notice a smell from the heater vents hope it don't start coming into the cabin! my car only has 14,000km it's a 2012 LT RS Manual TM and this seems to be everyone's problem wtf GM? Now I got to wait till tuesday to get this to the dealer and I'm down about a inch or two under the full line in coolant bottle ! FFS!


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

GMMASTERTECH said:


> The heater core on the cruze take a total of 15 minutes to replace 1 screw and 2 clamps its on the drivers side of the inboard center console cover...With that said the issue is the pungent odor gets into the carpet jute (backing) and cannot be cleaned (steam or otherwise)the water from dex cool will evaporate but the glycol will not leaving the odor behind...There are also pockets under the carpet that will trap the coolant and it will roll around under it...Just like an E cig when the exhaust or heater core warms the carpet the odor or fumes are released The only proper repair is to remove and replace carpet,wipe floor pan with GM odor eliminator spray and allow 24 hours before reinstalling new carpet with backing,seats and console this should be done only after heater core has been replaced hvac case has been spray cleaned with odor eliminator and core leak repair verified with pressure test...Its is your right to request this repair be done correctly and at no charge to you since the failure of the heater core leak contaminated the carpet which still has an odor.....P.S. there is no way coolant did not soak through the carpet and contaminate it....Good luck


Thanks for your input. Since you are a GM tech can you tell us if the coolant smell in the engine compartment is normal for the Cruze in general even when no leaks are apparent?


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> dby2011,
> 
> Keep us posted on your progress with the dealer. If you find that you need additional assistance, do not hesitate to contact me or Stacy via private message. Thank you.
> 
> Tricia, Chevrolet Customer Service (Assisting Stacy).


Thank you.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

loops120 said:


> I now smell coolant after I just parked it in the drive way and its really strong under the hood. Didn't notice a smell from the heater vents hope it don't start coming into the cabin! my car only has 14,000km it's a 2012 LT RS Manual TM and this seems to be everyone's problem wtf GM? Now I got to wait till tuesday to get this to the dealer and I'm down about a inch or two under the full line in coolant bottle ! FFS!




loops120,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your frustrations with this. I would recommend that you contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. They should be able to assist you further with your concerns. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

This is sooo bad having the Coolant Smell. While shopping yesterday a couple came up to us and asked how we love our Cruze. We said all is great with our Car however you should join this site and see what is going on with this GM Model . I had mentioned that on some of the Cruze models they arrive with this Coolant Air Freshener smell and this problem has been with GM for a few years now .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Thanks for your input. Since you are a GM tech can you tell us if the coolant smell in the engine compartment is normal for the Cruze in general even when no leaks are apparent?


I'm not a GM tech, but coolant smell is definitely not normal in any car. The coolant system is supposed to be a "sealed" system.


----------



## GMMASTERTECH (Dec 24, 2011)

Coolant smell under hood with no level loss could be pressure cap venting (purging pressure)..Although the coolant bottle apears to have no vent tube it does actually built into the tank.If you remove the cap cold you will see a hole just below the threads that actually is the vent molded into the tank and it routed to the bottom of the tank....Most techs just pressure test the system and unless it drips there is no leak....They never test the cap...Its either they forget or dont have the $58 doller adapter to fit the cap(I do)slight venting is normal but only in High temp conditions(90f+)..have them test the cap should hold +5psi over rated pressure for 5 min..less=cap fails...Now with slight loss and smell on passenger side I am 95% sure its a water pump leak that is burning off before it reaches the splash shield....Best way to Identify these types of leaks is KENT LEAK TRACE POWDER sprayed on suspect area and warm engine to operating temps and then pressure test and look for p owder to be disturbed..(and it will)show the tinyest leaks...Hope this info help....Please let me know if you have any more cruze ? I own a 2011 eco some mods but I will never Tell ..34 city 41 highway..47k


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

GMMASTERTECH said:


> Coolant smell under hood with no level loss could be pressure cap venting (purging pressure)..Although the coolant bottle apears to have no vent tube it does actually built into the tank.If you remove the cap cold you will see a hole just below the threads that actually is the vent molded into the tank and it routed to the bottom of the tank....Most techs just pressure test the system and unless it drips there is no leak....They never test the cap...Its either they forget or dont have the $58 doller adapter to fit the cap(I do)slight venting is normal but only in High temp conditions(90f+)..have them test the cap should hold +5psi over rated pressure for 5 min..less=cap fails...Now with slight loss and smell on passenger side I am 95% sure its a water pump leak that is burning off before it reaches the splash shield....Best way to Identify these types of leaks is KENT LEAK TRACE POWDER sprayed on suspect area and warm engine to operating temps and then pressure test and look for p owder to be disturbed..(and it will)show the tinyest leaks...Hope this info help....Please let me know if you have any more cruze ? I own a 2011 eco some mods but I will never Tell ..34 city 41 highway..47k


the dealer already replaced the bottle and pressure cap once and then replaced the pressure cap again. There is always coolant smell in the engine compartment regardless of the temp- it was there today in 39 degree weather. They have it overnight to try to pressure test it tomorrow. If they come back and tell me there is nothing wrong I don't know what else to do- I guess I just have to accept that this is how the car is?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> I guess I just have to accept that this is how the car is?


I really don't think anyone should have to accept that. Hang in there until obermd tells us what happens with the dye experiment on his Curze. At least your smell is not inside the cabin. Also, we are waiting for XtremeRevolution to get information on the disappearing coolant/water pump issue. I've never had a car that smelled of coolant that didn't have a leak, nor one that lost coolant without a trace, so this is a learning curve for us (and likely Chevy). I take that back. I had a '62 Impala SS that had a small head gasket leak, but that was ID'd in the oil. I'm guessing there may be more than one issue with the Cruze cooling system and it's going to take some time to ferret them out.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

ive got a brand new 2013 eco cruze and ive smelt this since day 1 and figured it was breaking in, ive smelt antifreeze every time ive popped the hood but cant see nothing and im almost at 4k miles. i better look into this


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2013 cruze said:


> ive got a brand new 2013 eco cruze and ive smelt this since day 1 and figured it was breaking in, ive smelt antifreeze every time ive popped the hood but cant see nothing and im almost at 4k miles. i better look into this


Keep track of the fluid level in the overflow tank. Measure it when the motor is cold and note the miles on the odo.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Dealer just called- they pressure tested and found no leaks- nothing around the water pump. They said levels have not lowered since it was repaired a few weeks ago. They checked other Cruzes and they also have slight cooolant smell- they claim is from the bottle venting. I just dont know what to say- I guess I am just going to have to accept this - I can't afford to take a loss at this point


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2013 cruze said:


> ive got a brand new 2013 eco cruze and ive smelt this since day 1 and figured it was breaking in, ive smelt antifreeze every time ive popped the hood but cant see nothing and im almost at 4k miles. i better look into this



2013 cruze,
I would like to apologize for this issue that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

This is a design flaw without any fix. If there was one I would think gm would have done so already and if they do know how to fix it probably costs to much money to make the repair. Gm gave me 5 grand to walk away with my car and the problem.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> 2013 cruze,
> I would like to apologize for this issue that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



I also work at our local chevy dealership in our collision dept. so i actually speak with the mechanics and keep them updated and checking to see if others have problems whenever i have questions.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

2013 cruze said:


> I also work at our local chevy dealership in our collision dept. so i actually speak with the mechanics and keep them updated and checking to see if others have problems whenever i have questions.


So what did the mechanics at your dealership say about the coolant smell?


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

cruzeman said:


> This is a design flaw without any fix. If there was one I would think gm would have done so already and if they do know how to fix it probably costs to much money to make the repair. Gm gave me 5 grand to walk away with my car and the problem.


You're exactly right. They would rather take the chance on a few people noticing this issue rather than doing a costly recall on all vehicles. It's unfortunate that this is on their best selling vehicle. It's not just GM. All car companies have the same philosophy on issues like this.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I've noticed that the overflow tank doesn't have a low or full cold line. My level is always similar to the picture someone posted earlier. The level is just above the connecting hose. The owner's manual says there is a special procedure to fill the tank--remove lid, pour some in, run without the lid until radiator hose is warm. Is it ok to just pour some in when it's cold and put the cap back on, or will it lead to air bubbles and overheating like the manual suggests?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I think the 'new car smell' is a complete SWAG (stupid wild-*ss guess). I have had a smell issue here and there for the first few months of owning my Cruze. Never did anything about it because I myself could find the slightest sign of leaking.

Now, since then, it's been 6 months, and I've never encountered the smell again. Don't know why, maybe it was some sort of a 'break-in' smell, but I don't understand how it happened. However, I still notice a drop in level after some time.



hawkeye said:


> I've noticed that the overflow tank doesn't have a low or full cold line. My level is always similar to the picture someone posted earlier. The level is just above the connecting hose. The owner's manual says there is a special procedure to fill the tank--remove lid, pour some in, run without the lid until radiator hose is warm. Is it ok to just pour some in when it's cold and put the cap back on, or will it lead to air bubbles and overheating like the manual suggests?


The proper 'full cold' level is at the plastic seam, just below the overflow hose.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm taking my car in tomorrow because i found the leak. I always had the smell after they replaced my thermostat. Couldn't tell where it was, thought it was the lower radiator hose but then notice it was like spraying lightly on the radiator and frame. I finally got a sunny day and saw some of the fluid on the enginen bracket below the pulley for the water pump. I was able to squeeze my hand under the pulley and put my finger on the lower bolt for the water pump and i had fresh antifreeze on it.


Mine was leaking for a while but since its gotten colder its leaking more. Because of the location it makes sense why no one can see it. My car has 48000 miles but the powertrain warranty will cover it. I think with the cold its not heating up as fast so this is why its leaking more. I'm sure GM knows about this but aren't sure what fix would be. Wondering if it is because when you order the pump you have to order the gasket separate maybe the gasket is bad from the factory or being torn when installed.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

THanks for the response . Could you look at post #392 and tell me if that is the proper level? That's what my level looks like.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

i try not to bounce around to diffrent mechanics, but ive been talking to one guy about issues and im always curious when a cruze comes in for repair, but long story short, he has not ran into any of the issues ive mentioned eg: coolant,hesiation due to spark gap . we look up stuff on the gm site the mechanics use for tsbs, information,specs etc etc . but another mechanic friend of mine said "water pump" right off the bat. he said it is such a minor leak it dries before it can show any signs of a leak.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Went to a different Chevy dealer yesterday. They told me they never seen a cooolant issue with the Cruze and thought it was unusual to have the smell I'm having. This is a big dealer too so they see a lot of cars. My dealer pressure tested and swears there are no leaks even though I smell a big waft of coolant as soon as I lift up the hood-they marked the coolant level on the resevoir and told me to keep an eye on the levels. He said it is possible it could be spilled coolant burning off. I talked to a sales guy and told him all my issues and they got a 2012 and 2013 Cruze out for me and I test drove them both, we ran the engines for about 20-30 minutes- popped the hood and absolutely NO coolant smell at all. So what the heck am I supposed to do now??


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Mine was exactly like yours. Within the last month it as become more of a leak. I know where it is coming from and I can easily see it on the bracket under the water pump pulley. Give it time it will begin to leak more. They have mine know and said they have to do a pressure test....doesn't matter to me you can tell its leaking so a pressure test to me is just stupid. However my service advisor said they have been replacing them and keep the parts in stock. He said its only been a few and they are also a very large chevy dealer. I guess it all depends who put the engine together in the factory.


----------



## 2013 cruze (Oct 8, 2012)

cruze2011white said:


> Mine was exactly like yours. Within the last month it as become more of a leak. I know where it is coming from and I can easily see it on the bracket under the water pump pulley. Give it time it will begin to leak more. They have mine know and said they have to do a pressure test....doesn't matter to me you can tell its leaking so a pressure test to me is just stupid. However my service advisor said they have been replacing them and keep the parts in stock. He said its only been a few and they are also a very large chevy dealer. I guess it all depends who put the engine together in the factory.


leaky engines were built on friday lol


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> I'm taking my car in tomorrow because i found the leak. I always had the smell after they replaced my thermostat. Couldn't tell where it was, thought it was the lower radiator hose but then notice it was like spraying lightly on the radiator and frame. I finally got a sunny day and saw some of the fluid on the enginen bracket below the pulley for the water pump. I was able to squeeze my hand under the pulley and put my finger on the lower bolt for the water pump and i had fresh antifreeze on it.
> 
> 
> Mine was leaking for a while but since its gotten colder its leaking more. Because of the location it makes sense why no one can see it. My car has 48000 miles but the powertrain warranty will cover it. I think with the cold its not heating up as fast so this is why its leaking more. I'm sure GM knows about this but aren't sure what fix would be. Wondering if it is because when you order the pump you have to order the gasket separate maybe the gasket is bad from the factory or being torn when installed.




cruze2011white,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Stacy thanks for the response. I took it to the dealer and they found the leak and replaced the water pump. As of now its not leaking anymore and they did a very clean job. They cleaned up everything could not tell they even changed anything.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Once again GM needs to get the WATER PUMPS built in another country. There seems to be many Defective pumps out there just waiting to let go. This would be come a Major recall if GM has to do a replacement yet for 2 yrs they have just watched and hoped only a few would be noticed. I just hope that the replacement Pumps are better made by another firm or do they have leftover stock that is being used as replacements.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> Stacy thanks for the response. I took it to the dealer and they found the leak and replaced the water pump. As of now its not leaking anymore and they did a very clean job. They cleaned up everything could not tell they even changed anything.


So is the coolant smell completely gone from your engine compartment now?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> So is the coolant smell completely gone from your engine compartment now?


I've got some news regarding coolant smell. I had all the PIs applied on my car, pressure and dye tests done, water pump and heater hoses replaced. 9 days of repairs and coolant smell was still there.

Yesterday, one of GM's engineers road tested and worked on my car for most of the day. My dealer told me he was also working on another Cruze that had a similar issue.

He said my heater core needs to be modifier/replaced and we are waiting on engineering for a fix within the next weeks.

They want to get this fixed and out of the way for good! I hope they will! I love the Cruze!


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Can you send that engineer my way please  Where are you? Funny thing is that I am a 45 minute drive from Lordstown. I like my Cruze also and really want to get this taken care of.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Hahaha! Just park it at the factory! Maybe someone will fix it for you!! I am from Canada.

I love the look of my Cruze RS and how it drives. I cannot stand the smell though.The only other car I would look at right now would be the elantra or the new Scion FR-S if I feel like going sporty. I still believe the Cruze is great overall.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> I've got some news regarding coolant smell. I had all the PIs applied on my car, pressure and dye tests done, water pump and heater hoses replaced. 9 days of repairs and coolant smell was still there.
> 
> Yesterday, one of GM's engineers road tested and worked on my car for most of the day. My dealer told me he was also working on another Cruze that had a similar issue.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's huge! Wonder where the heater cores are made. Oh wait, I already asked that question once before. Did they replace the carpeting as mentioned in a previous post on this subject?

Update: How many miles are on your Cruze?


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

GM did a buy back for us. But the 4 times it was in they could not duplicate HMMM. If it is from under the hood why do all the complaints come when it is cold outside??


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Wow, that's huge! Wonder where the heater cores are made. Oh wait, I already asked that question once before. Did they replace the carpeting as mentioned in a previous post on this subject?
> 
> Update: How many miles are on your Cruze?


As of now, they did not replace the heater core or anything else inside the cabin. It was mostly troubleshooting work which pointed out to the heater core.

I have 13k miles on it and the smell became obvious at 8k miles.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

I'm bringing in my car Monday for slight random coolant smell here and there, and nearly no coolant in the reservior.
From what I've read in here, the coolant reservior is supposed to vent pressure? It seems like a totally sealed unit.

IF that is the case though I opened the cap today before I read this and a TON or air rushed out of the system, and nearly a QUARTER of the reservior fluid magically flowed back into the tank!!! Not sure if that is normal or not and I know quite a bit about cars.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2 years and no fix. That's kind of scary


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I dumped my Cruze in may mainly for this issue. I loved my Cruze except for random loss of power when passing, the coolant smell, creaky rear suspension, steering binds at highway speeds, horrible stock radio, clunk sound when shifting to second gear, vibrating shifter in fourth gear and super hard seats. A great car in need of tweaking!


----------



## Sparks (May 26, 2011)

I've had the same issue with the coolant smell. dealer noticed that the resevoir was down a bit and finally traced it to a leaking water pump. hopefully that fixes it


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> I dumped my Cruze in may mainly for this issue. I loved my Cruze except for random loss of power when passing, the coolant smell, creaky rear suspension, steering binds at highway speeds, horrible stock radio, clunk sound when shifting to second gear, vibrating shifter in fourth gear and super hard seats. A great car in need of tweaking!


Sounds like a **** of a lot of tweaking!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Eco said:


> I'm bringing in my car Monday for slight random coolant smell here and there, and nearly no coolant in the reservior.
> From what I've read in here, the coolant reservior is supposed to vent pressure? It seems like a totally sealed unit.
> 
> IF that is the case though I opened the cap today before I read this and a TON or air rushed out of the system, and nearly a QUARTER of the reservior fluid magically flowed back into the tank!!! Not sure if that is normal or not and I know quite a bit about cars.




Eco,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a 2011 Cruze 1.4 with 24000 miles. I had not been on the site often and knew nothing about these posts. Today I thought I smelled anti freeze. Came online to find this is not uncommon for our Cruzes. I had a slight smell inside as it is very cold and heat was on. Also upon opening hood I got a wiff of anti freeze. I was a bit low on coolant but just left it alone at this time to get a baseline. No coolant inside on floors. No leaks detected on underhood inspection. I let it run from cold to hot while looking around for leaks, nothing.

My feelings being a car guy owning dozens of cars, including Corvettes, new Malibu, new Cobalt and many many new GM trucks are as follows. I have been a loyal buyer of new GMs for years. But after reading here I realize that the dealers just don t have the answers for this issue. Like someone said pages back, "I don t think I should have to go to a dealer and explain what I know about the issue only to get a confused look from them". I am 1 hour away from my dealer and leased my Cruze. Don t have time for them to take car in and out only to find no fix and throw parts at the problem. I have not seen any post that show a certain fix. Many have had repairs done only to still have the issue. (Waste of time). If GM wants to practice, they can take my lease back now and spend the time (on their dime) fixing their product. In fact, that would be the only thing at this point that would ever make me look at a GM again. 
I feel sorry for the poor person who knows nothing about cars and is breathing in the anti freeze thinking all is sweet!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

The sad part is once a customer has there Water Pump replaced is that new Water Pump *New Old Stock* that has been on there shelf all this time. And if so that customer will be back in time for another one.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

There is nothing in the December TechLink on this problem. The November TechLink only had instructions for the water pump leak.

_Replace the water pump and gasket. Replace the engine mount bolts_

We'll just have to keep waiting.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GM is basically selling cars with engines with known flaws in them. This should be illegal and there should be a class action lawsuit, IMO. GM has done this many times in the recent past selling Cobalts with known front end and steering issues. The one part of the Cobalt, the engine, that was fairly reliable they stopped producing. Idiots.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

You have to wonder- this really tarnishes a good car. I am struggling with the prospect of getting rid of my 2012 Cruze. After test drving a Focus and Dart (I will only buy domestic) I will be settling if I get rid of the Cruze- for various reasons the Cruze offers more and is a better car then both of them. If I knew that GM improved things for 2013 I would get another Cruze but we just don't know. I notice the latest service bulliten for the new water pump and gasket does not apply to the 2013 models. I also read that someone stated they moved the air intake in the 2013 Cruze so it is away from the coolant reservoir. I really wish the GM CS reps on these forums would get a GM engineer to work with us on these forums and reassure they are actively problem solving this issue.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I am watching to see if the AF Smell problem is corrected like the '11 6T40 bad shifting problem was. GM came out with a second gen. transmission for '12 and there was no fix for the folks that bought a '11 auto Cruze. If Chevy fixes the AF Smell for the '13s and does nothing for prior models, that would be bad. I doubt seriously that Trifecta can tune out the smell like they did with the bad shifting transmission.

Update: I'm going to back track on this a bit. Historically, car companies have made major design errors with certain models and then fixed those issues in later versions with no changes to the earlier deficient designs. Case in point, the first generation Corvair (59 - 64). Chevy used the feeble swing arm rear suspension copied from the early VW beetle. It was a disaster and Ralph Nader made a lot of money publicising it. Chevy sat down and reverse engineered a 911 and brought out the second gen. Corvair which was completely different car handling wise (as well as quality and sporty). However, the damage was done and the market moved on. There was nothing for the folks that bought the first gen version. Perhaps, the second generation Cruze will not have issues like the AF Smell, or the others we have seen documented. Hopefully, the model name will not be ruined by that time. (Cavalier & Cobalt come to mind).


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> I am watching to see if the AF Smell problem is corrected like the '11 6T40 bad shifting problem was. GM came out with a second gen. transmission for '12 and there was no fix for the folks that bought a '11 auto Cruze. If Chevy fixes the AF Smell for the '13s and does nothing for prior models, that would be bad. I doubt seriously that Trifecta can tune out the smell like they did with the bad shifting transmission.
> 
> Update: I'm going to back track on this a bit. Historically, car companies have made major design errors with certain models and then fixed those issues in later versions with no changes to the earlier deficient designs. Case in point, the first generation Corvair (59 - 64). Chevy used the feeble swing arm rear suspension copied from the early VW beetle. It was a disaster and Ralph Nader made a lot of money publicising it. Chevy sat down and reverse engineered a 911 and brought out the second gen. Corvair which was completely different car handling wise (as well as quality and sporty). However, the damage was done and the market moved on. There was nothing for the folks that bought the first gen version. Perhaps, the second generation Cruze will not have issues like the AF Smell, or the others we have seen documented. Hopefully, the model name will not be ruined by that time. (Cavalier & Cobalt come to mind).



I don t undertand.... it s leaking or venting somewhere in the system. They can t find it?? Come on. What a confiendence killer.
For all those who had heater core changed, I doubt(in most cases) that s the issue because it smells under hood too. My guess is it s dripping onto something hot a burning and the smell enters the cabin froma underhood area. I m wondering if the heat being on is just pushing the smell further to the driver.? See , I m already wasting too much time thinking about their problem. LOL.

I was watching Top Gear last night and they had three new super cars (100s of thousands of dollars EACH) and while driving on roads (not track) one broke down and couldn t shift. They took the trans down to find the clutch pad all broken up....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Sparks said:


> I've had the same issue with the coolant smell. dealer noticed that the resevoir was down a bit and finally traced it to a leaking water pump. hopefully that fixes it



Sparks,
I am happy to hear that your dealer has been able to identify your issue. I would like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze 1.4 with 24000 miles. I had not been on the site often and knew nothing about these posts. Today I thought I smelled anti freeze. Came online to find this is not uncommon for our Cruzes. I had a slight smell inside as it is very cold and heat was on. Also upon opening hood I got a wiff of anti freeze. I was a bit low on coolant but just left it alone at this time to get a baseline. No coolant inside on floors. No leaks detected on underhood inspection. I let it run from cold to hot while looking around for leaks, nothing.
> 
> My feelings being a car guy owning dozens of cars, including Corvettes, new Malibu, new Cobalt and many many new GM trucks are as follows. I have been a loyal buyer of new GMs for years. But after reading here I realize that the dealers just don t have the answers for this issue. Like someone said pages back, "I don t think I should have to go to a dealer and explain what I know about the issue only to get a confused look from them". I am 1 hour away from my dealer and leased my Cruze. Don t have time for them to take car in and out only to find no fix and throw parts at the problem. I have not seen any post that show a certain fix. Many have had repairs done only to still have the issue. (Waste of time). If GM wants to practice, they can take my lease back now and spend the time (on their dime) fixing their product. In fact, that would be the only thing at this point that would ever make me look at a GM again.
> I feel sorry for the poor person who knows nothing about cars and is breathing in the anti freeze thinking all is sweet!




cerbomark,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Someone posted a pic of a vent tube on the top that the dealer had epoxyed... Mine doesn t have that tube or fitting on the top. Did anyone notice all the condensation on the inside of that tank. I ve never seen this before.. My 911 vents out the cap and I never see this condensation thru the tank... Any ideas or comments on that?


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

On the Cruze the overflow tank is pressurized once it reaches the caps pressure and beyond it releases the air thru the vent tube. As it cools down it draws air back into its self. On my 2012 once the engine is really hot the coolant is at the top of the arrow. After it sits in the morning the coolant is half way down the arrow. Then it heats up again and the coolant is at the top of the arrow once more. I have not losted any coolant yet and have only smelled it once when I got the car and begain running it at that point I had to add 10z of coolant to raise it up. It seems mine still had air in the system when I first bought it and now all seems well . But yet I wonder do I have a Water Pump waiting for that magic moment to let it all flow out or come apart. The more I thing about this the more I believe the Water Pumps are made in China.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

dby2011 said:


> Took my car in this past Monday to get this fixed a FOURTH time. This time dealer used epoxy for the tube. This seemed to work as it survived a 6 hour round trip yesterday. However, I still smell a strong coolant smell under the hood even with the fix. I attached a pic of the latest fix.
> View attachment 8823
> 
> 
> ...


That s the pic,,, mine is different.....????


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Actually I think its leaking again. The dealer called and ask me about it and I told the service department like always is very good but it might still be leaking. The lady on the phone said she would let my service advisor know that I might be calling again. I can't see the leak but opening the hood i can see where somehow its leaking on the belts and spraying it on frame and there is a smell.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

That's my car's pic. Even though it is now fixed with the epoxy I still get the smell in the engine compartment and have smelled it in my cabin during long trips. GM called me today and it looks like I may have a chance to get into another car- I don't know exact details yet.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

At this rate with this problem perhaps GM should place a complimentary 1 Gallon jug of coolant in the trunk just it case. At least we will have it to do top offs before seeing THE DEALER and no problem found.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

Regarding the antifreeze smell, one of 3 things is happening here. A: GM can't find the problem causing the smell. Unlikely!! B: They know the problem, but don't know how to fix it. Also unlikely!! C: They know the problem, but it's too costly to fix until its time to redesign the car. Just an opinion from an old car guy with 40 years in a GM service dept.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

expontiacowner said:


> Regarding the antifreeze smell, one of 3 things is happening here. A: GM can't find the problem causing the smell. Unlikely!! B: They know the problem, but don't know how to fix it. Also unlikely!! C: They know the problem, but it's too costly to fix until its time to redesign the car. Just an opinion from an old car guy with 40 years in a GM service dept.


I'd bet lunch that C is what will happen. There aren't that many complaints on NHTSA about the coolant smell and probably more here and on other forums. Given the number of Cruzen sold so far, the smell issue may appear to be pretty minor to Chevy and that is why it is taking so long to come up with a fix. If you look at TechLink for Chevy related problems, there are so many related to other Chevy/GM products, the engineers appear to be pretty busy chasing problems across the brand.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

expontiacowner said:


> Regarding the antifreeze smell, one of 3 things is happening here. A: GM can't find the problem causing the smell. Unlikely!! B: They know the problem, but don't know how to fix it. Also unlikely!! C: They know the problem, but it's too costly to fix until its time to redesign the car. Just an opinion from an old car guy with 40 years in a GM service dept.


Agreed, from another Old car guy.. There are only so many places the anti freeze is going and with this many complaints it s probably a single type issue that is not rocket science to find. I think maybe there is a design flaw... IMO this system is venting somewhere in a way not designed and the smell is coming from under the hood and into the cabin under certain conditions. I would think a leak would cause more fluid to be lost than has been. I laugh when I see Heater cores replaced. First off, if it s smells under the hood, which they do, it s not the heater core. There s no way GM doesn t have the reasources to track this down!! I m glad mine is a lease so if GM doesn t do the right thing I am not stuck losing money to get out.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Honestly to me, the occasional wiff of coolant isn't a big deal to me. What IS a big deal to me is the proliferation of this issue across so many Cruze. Which leads me to believe this isn't just one of those things where, one paid for a car with 36K mile B2B warranty and anything beyond that is up to your wallet. No, instead this is one of those things where there is an EXISITING problem well before your warranty and they just won't can't find the problem. I'm not going to pay for related issues down the road I'll tell you that right now. I'm not worried about the smell, that is the symptom, the problem is a leak, SOMEWHERE, which will/can only get worse over time and that leak I will NOT be paying for in the future when my warranty is up.

So help me Stacy.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Just to re-explain my observations with my reservior.
Heavy condensation inside.
There would be almost NO fluid in that reservior (was totally full when I bought the car 30K miles ago) when I opened the cap (slowly) a TON of air came out, and fluid rushed back into the tank, which over the course of several minutes finally settled back down to a desolate state.
The only time something like that is going to happen is if air is escaping and taking the fluid out with it, by way of having the air in the system (caused by a leak) compress under high temps, and having the air rush out and expand once the pressure has subsided.

I've got to be honest, no offence to any GM tech or mechanic out there, but I find GM service to be at least 10 times worse than any run of the mill mom and pop garage. It's almost like if it's not on a sheet of paper from GM they have NOOOO idea what to do, and honestly don't even understand the functionality of vehicle systems - so there is no foundation for them of which to comprise a starting point suggestion.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Eco: One additional point for your argument. If the problem is not described on a GM notice, the service folks appear to have no incentive for "working" on the problem as they are not going to be able to bill Chevy for the work. A well managed service department may be motivated to work on an un-documented problem and even contact GM for help, but we have no idea who, or where, those good service departments are.

Chevy spent a lot of time and money forcing the Chevy dealerships to upgrade the sales facilities, both inside and out. It's too bad they didn't spend some effort to standardize and upgrade the service side of the business. I have been advised to "shop around" until I find a satisfactory service department. The customer shouldn't have to "experiment" with a dealer's service department to get proper service. If Chevy grants a franchise for someone to sell their cars, Chevy should be dictating service levels also. End of editorial.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Here s my thoughts after looking at this problem a bit more (like was stated above, to bad the techs can t spend the time solving problems).... After seeing the post where they epoxed a hose to the top of tank and wondering why I don t have that setup what I found was that (see pic) there is a small channel type piece of plastic which is attached to top of tank. Its a vent. You can look down the channel with this cover removed and see it opens up into the tank right at the cap. Thats where it vents when it needs to. OK, so why put the hose in there (as done on someones car)? Well I ve never seen a car where the coolant tank is located on the firewall and vents in that location like on the Cruze . So, I ran the car with the vent blowers on. I had someone spray the tinest amount of air freshener at the tank vent location while I sat in car. It was nt a split second and I could smell the spray very strongly... Cabin Air intake must be located very close to tank. See where I am going??? If that s whats happening then it s a design flaw. You can not tell me that s not an issue. Forget all this hocus pocus changing things and giving people the runaround in hopes they will give up. So, now how would you explain this to the dealer?? Do I say " Hey, the coolant tank is venting along the cabin intake area causing me to breath it in"....


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

> Chevy spent a lot of time and money forcing the Chevy dealerships to upgrade the sales facilities, both inside and out. It's too bad they didn't spend some effort to standardize and upgrade the service side of the business. I have been advised to "shop around" until I find a satisfactory service department. The customer shouldn't have to "experiment" with a dealer's service department to get proper service.


This is a fantastic point.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> Here s my thoughts after looking at this problem a bit more (like was stated above, to bad the techs can t spend the time solving problems).... After seeing the post where they epoxed a hose to the top of tank and wondering why I don t have that setup what I found was that (see pic) there is a small channel type piece of plastice which is attached to top of tank. Its a vent. You can look down the channel with this cover removed and see it opens up into the tank right at the cap. Thats where it vents when it needs to. OK, so why put the hose in there (as done on someones car)? Well I ve never seen a car where the coolant tank is located on the firewall and vents in that location like on the Cruze . So, I ran the car with the vent blowers on. I had someone spray the tinest amount of air freshener at the tank vent location while I sat in car. It was nt a split second and I could smell the spray very strongly... Cabin Air intake must be located very close to tank. See where I am going??? If that s whats happening then it s a design flaw. You can not tell me that s not an issue. Forget all this hocus pocus changing things and giving people the runaround in hopes they will give up. So, now how would you explain this to the dealer?? Do I say " Hey, the coolant tank is venting along the cabin intake area causing me to breath it in"....


And again if that is the problem, I don't mind an occasional whiff, but I should not be loosing so much coolant. The only time I lost that much coolant in a GM was on my GTP when the LIM gasket loved to Crap the bed like a kid with E-Coli. That car burned more coolant than fuel. 

With that said... There was a FIX... The gasket got replaced and, boom end of story.
This is a bit more taxing as far as my paitence goes. This is my wife's first brand new car, and I pushed for the car, so this car will / SHOULD be one of those cars that goes 150,000 + miles for us...
Right?

I mean didn't GM try to sell us on the Billions of miles that went into these cars several years before it was actually released in the US? Remember that? The Cruze is actually going on like 5 years old or somewhere around there, there shouldn't be any mystery here.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone know where the coolant overflow tank is on European Cruzen? Do they have the same AFS issue over there, or did they run for 4 million miles and not smell it?

Update: Never mind, it's in the same location. Just took me awhile to find pictures of it.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Eco said:


> And again if that is the problem, I don't mind an occasional whiff, but I should not be loosing so much coolant. The only time I lost that much coolant in a GM was on my GTP when the LIM gasket loved to Crap the bed like a kid with E-Coli. That car burned more coolant than fuel.
> 
> With that said... There was a FIX... The gasket got replaced and, boom end of story.
> This is a bit more taxing as far as my paitence goes. This is my wife's first brand new car, and I pushed for the car, so this car will / SHOULD be one of those cars that goes 150,000 + miles for us...
> ...


They removed that before they epoxied the hose in- that was part of the TSB. Someone stated a while ago that late model 2012 and 2013s may have had the air intake changed to the opposite side of the car- it would be interesting if this is true. Can anyone with a 2013 find where the air intake is? Maybe it is this and bad water pumps that are the main culprit here.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

I think the bad water pump is just another issue and not related to the smell inside the car but is related to those who lose lots of fluid.... My car only used maybe and inch or two on the tank level in 23,000 miles... I think GM knows all this because I think I remember reading a TSB that said something like "If you don t see a leak, don t change anything" . GM doesn t want to pay for trial fixes when they already know the answer. Design Flaw.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

The other issue is I'm wondering if the "test pressure" they use to pressurize the coolant, is LESS than the pressure the car actually sees when it leaks.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Eco said:


> The other issue is I'm wondering if the "test pressure" they use to pressurize the coolant, is LESS than the pressure the car actually sees when it leaks.


I think leaks are one issue and in MOST cases the smell is another. Of coarse on some leaks you will also get the smell. Not sure about how they pressure test and what the system actually runs at???


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GM-put another engine in the car. Problem solved.
That will be $800 for my consultant fee


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

^ lol.


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

me an my wife have been starting to notice the coolant smell and it seems to only happen when cold outside and the heat is on. It almost smells like i is blowing out of the vents. 
I am hesitant to take to dealer as i have had several other issues and I am now getting the "you have an extended warranty" speach and that you have nothing to worry about wait until it gets more noticeable. Imaging me talking to them about a coolant smell

I guess i dont have a choice i will keep you posted Wish me luck


----------



## RS2LT (Jul 31, 2011)

silverfox said:


> me an my wife have been starting to notice the coolant smell and it seems to only happen when cold outside and the heat is on. It almost smells like i is blowing out of the vents.
> I am hesitant to take to dealer as i have had several other issues and I am now getting the "you have an extended warranty" speach and that you have nothing to worry about wait until it gets more noticeable. Imaging me talking to them about a coolant smell
> 
> I guess i dont have a choice i will keep you posted Wish me luck


take it to the dealership and have it checked out. keep all the receipts. if they don't fix it go for the lemon law.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

silverfox said:


> I guess i dont have a choice i will keep you posted Wish me luck


I have been told by a Chevy Representative that if you don't get satisfaction from the dealer's service department, take it to another dealership until you find one that will help. Appears that you do have a choice, but a questionable one at best.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

silverfox said:


> me an my wife have been starting to notice the coolant smell and it seems to only happen when cold outside and the heat is on. It almost smells like i is blowing out of the vents.
> I am hesitant to take to dealer as i have had several other issues and I am now getting the "you have an extended warranty" speach and that you have nothing to worry about wait until it gets more noticeable. Imaging me talking to them about a coolant smell
> 
> I guess i dont have a choice i will keep you posted Wish me luck


Yep that's when I notice it to. My guess is that because of the colder weather the T-stat keeps itself shut more to hold the heat in the head/motor. Somehow this probably increases pressure somewhere in the system and it's weeping out somewhere - like someone else mentioned likely in front of an intake in the vent.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't buy the idea of GM telling you to take it to another dealer. Obviously They don't know their dealers very well. The reality is, if you didn't buy the car there, you go to the back of the line. Not a good policy, but true. The way the techs are paid is another factor that affects a dealers quality of service. A dealership that pays their techs an hourly wage will have better quality service than one that pays on commission. Find a dealer that pays hourly, and you will get better service. In defense of the techs, most mom and pop shops don't have the training and special tools to work on todays cars. There are more computers on todays car than on the first lunar lander. A service dept. is paid a preset amount for each labor operation they perform, but an enterprising service manager knows how to find ways to get paid for the time he needs to solve your problem. Again just a few things to consider from an old car guy.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Hate to say this but he is correct- my GM CS rep did suggest I look to another dealership for service also.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Looks like the fun part of owning a Cruze is Cruzing around looking for a knowledgeable dealer to make the correct warranty work to happen. It seems there are many Chevy dealers out there setup to sell the Cruze with fingers crossed that they will not have to be involved with major warranty work with this Coolant problem. Once again GM should get back to the buyer with a dealer in the area that they know can handle this problem.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

In my case, Maybe the cooling system is working properly just not designed properly... There s nothing any dealer is going to FIX.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been thinking about this issue (and the disappearing coolant issue) today. It's raining and 37 degrees out, so not a whole lot to do. Anyway, looking at the cooling system as a whole made me think of a possible (though likely far fetched) scenario. Assuming the water pump isn't leaking coolant anywhere, the heater core isn't bleeding fluid, the radiator isn't holed, and that there isn't a leaky head gasket present; I'm left with two components that might be contributory. The thermostat is controlled by the ECU and we've already been down a path with faulty ones back in '11. Suppose, due to a programming flaw, the ECU is randomly and intermittently closing the thermostat incorrectly. Suppose it does this to maintain a very tight control on engine temperature for mileage and emissions reasons. This would be a reason for having an electronically controlled thermostat in the first place. This would raise engine temperature and pressure in the cooling system. This would cause venting in the overflow tank and thus into the air intake for the HVAC system. Then the ECU opens the valve in response to increased heat and engine temps and pressures return to normal. The temp. may not be high enough to trigger messages on the DIC because it is being controlled by the ECU, but high enough to cause venting. I guess the test for this scenario would be to see what the water temperature gauge shows when you experience the AFS. Someone who can plug a computer into the OBDII Port and record engine temps. would have an answer to this hypothesis quick enough. Shows you what an idle mind can do.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> I've been thinking about this issue (and the disappearing coolant issue) today. It's raining and 37 degrees out, so not a whole lot to do. Anyway, looking at the cooling system as a whole made me think of a possible (though likely far fetched) scenario. Assuming the water pump isn't leaking coolant anywhere, the heater core isn't bleeding fluid, and that there isn't a leaky head gasket present; I'm left with two components that might be contributory. The thermostat is controlled by the ECU and we've already been down a path with faulty ones back in '11. Suppose, due to a programming flaw, the ECU is randomly and intermittently closing the thermostat incorrectly. This would raise engine temperature and pressure in the cooling system. This would cause venting in the overflow tank and thus into the air intake for the HVAC system. Then the ECU opens the valve in response to increased heat and engine temps and pressures return to normal. The temp. may not be high enough to trigger messages on the DIC, but high enough to cause venting. I guess the test for this scenario would be to see what the water temperature gauge shows when you experience the AFS. Shows you what an idle mind can do.


Good points,,, I also noted something I don t remember ever seeing before on other cars... There is a lot of condensation in my overflow tank. Wonder if that s not a symptom of what you are saying....


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Cerbomark: The condensation should indeed be indicative of this scenario. BTW, I added some text to my post to clarify things.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Cerbomark: The condensation should indeed be indicative of this scenario. BTW, I added some text to my post to clarify things.


so what do you figure GM will pay us to finish working this out as they are too busy? LOL.
Seriously, It seems to be a waste of time going back to the dealer. Maybe I ll just write GM off after this lease.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> so what do you figure GM will pay us to finish working this out as they are too busy? LOL.
> Seriously, It seems to be a waste of time going back to the dealer. Maybe I ll just write GM off after this lease.


I expect nothing in return. I'd probably fall off my chair if it was even acknowledged. I would hope that Cruze owners here would make note of the normal temp. gauge position and then look at it when they smell AF. It might clarify the issue.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I constantly look at my coolant temp to see is their is any type of correlation-the temp always hovers between 216-219 degrees. I haven't found this indicative of the issue.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

That is a picture of the engine compartment of the new 2013 Buick Encore which uses the same 1.4l turbo as the Cruze. Notice how different the coolant resevoir tank is. I got the pic from autoblog.com- they posted a review today of the Encore. What do you all think? Time to introduce this thread to some lawyers?


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Good find. Tank is moved forward away from HVAC air intake and there is a hose to vent and overflow further down. I am just waiting for my GM response before I start carpet bombing my complaint. Going to maybe have the dealer look at it tomorrow just to go thru the motions.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> I constantly look at my coolant temp to see is their is any type of correlation-the temp always hovers between 216-219 degrees. I haven't found this indicative of the issue.


However for the newer 2012 and 2013 that temp gauge is no longer to be viewed. All we now have is the line gauge. GM no longer wants us to see the correct listing just the line up on the gauge. I wonder why they took it away?


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> View attachment 9545
> 
> 
> That is a picture of the engine compartment of the new 2013 Buick Encore which uses the same 1.4l turbo as the Cruze. Notice how different the coolant resevoir tank is. I got the pic from autoblog.com- they posted a review today of the Encore. What do you all think? Time to introduce this thread to some lawyers?


I'm about there myself! Cant seem to get Stacy to talk to me anymore....


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Update. Got a call back, predictably they were not able to find any leak after a pressure test, so here we go with the dye that didn't seem to work for anyone either. They are keeping the car because they are also ordering a "revised turbo feed pipe" since "GM found the original to be too restrictive" which was causing my turbo to shed some excess oil in the charge piping.

Whaa?

So, anyways that should be fun to try and check out. At least I have this documented so come 60K and the uses more coolant than gasoline I can say hey, you fix this problem that I've had since nearly the beginning.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Eco said:


> Update. Got a call back, predictably they were not able to find any leak after a pressure test, so here we go with the dye that didn't seem to work for anyone either. They are keeping the car because they are also ordering a "revised turbo feed pipe" since "GM found the original to be too restrictive" which was causing my turbo to shed some excess oil in the charge piping.
> 
> Whaa?
> 
> So, anyways that should be fun to try and check out. At least I have this documented so come 60K and the uses more coolant than gasoline I can say hey, you fix this problem that I've had since nearly the beginning.


Here we go, that s why I ve stayed away from the dealer as I have said before. So does this mean that pipe needs changing on all our cars? How does this relate to coolent loss or smell? The GM guy (Stacy) asked for all my info last week but never got back to me. ????


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Doesn't appear to be any relation to coolant loss, that is a separate issue from my turbo leaking oil, I just wanted to blend my whole service visit together for the sake of documenting for everyone.

I'm pretty sure nothing will ever come of the missing coolant. My 1994 Supra with a physical pinhole leak in the plastic end take on the radiator and two bolts shoved in the turbo coolant feed lines which leak do not cause my Supra's coolant to fall as fast, and I've identified 3 leaks with that bad boy... Making real horsepower.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up... But part of my question is still valid. 
If GM found that pipe to be too restrictive, then it must be so for all of us? No? Wonder if we have many TSB s coming?

Eco, you sound like a turbo guy,, so do turbo motors sometimes use coolant because of the turbo?

PS. I have a 911, but not a turbo.


----------



## Eco (May 13, 2011)

Inmy personal experience no. I've only owned a few OE turbo cars, my other non OE turbo projects were all journal bearing without coolant provisions.
If it is any consolation though, my 1994 Supra (likely actually manufactured sometimes in late 1993) had it's stock twins on as late as 1 year ago from now with 80K miles on them. I never burned coolant. 80K miles on an 18 year old vehicle that had TWO water cooled turbos never went through coolant like this.
Nor did my 2.0TFSI 6MT 2006 Passat, however that car used more oil than ANY car I've EVER seens. 1 Qt / 1000 miles...

To answer the question, can the turbo use coolant?
Yeah it can. If it were being processed through the turbo either throught the exhaust or through the comp housing back into the motor, once it got bad enough even the smallest bit would cause a coolant smell from the exhaust - which I don't have.

That doesn't rule out the turbo itself leaking, which has coolant sitting in a literally boiling hot turbocharger housing...


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Steve.....UNF***INGACCEPTIBLE!!!! lol. 
When you guys get a lawyer to go after them, let me know. I want to see the $15 gas card you get for the trouble. Just sell the cars and go buy something else.
Munchausen by Proxy.....what I am reminded of by this thread.:goodjob:


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> Actually I think its leaking again. The dealer called and ask me about it and I told the service department like always is very good but it might still be leaking. The lady on the phone said she would let my service advisor know that I might be calling again. I can't see the leak but opening the hood i can see where somehow its leaking on the belts and spraying it on frame and there is a smell.



cruze2011white,
Have you been in contact with customer service in regards to this concern? If you have not you can send me a PM with your name and VIN so I can look into this for you. Either way, please keep me posted on this and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

silverfox said:


> me an my wife have been starting to notice the coolant smell and it seems to only happen when cold outside and the heat is on. It almost smells like i is blowing out of the vents.
> I am hesitant to take to dealer as i have had several other issues and I am now getting the "you have an extended warranty" speach and that you have nothing to worry about wait until it gets more noticeable. Imaging me talking to them about a coolant smell
> 
> I guess i dont have a choice i will keep you posted Wish me luck




silverfox;,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> silverfox;,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service



Stacy, What do you do with the info provided (as I did last weeK)>? Do you forward to GM or the dealer? Thanks.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

UPDATE/ I did provide info to Stacy (on this site ).. My guess is he forwarded some info to the dealer. I went to the dealer today. They had a strange way of seeming to be protecting everything they did (I ll tell you further).. I stated that it has not used lots of coolent, maybe an inch or two on the overflow but I do smell coolent very often coming thru the air vents. They did a pressure test (all was OK), No leaks detected. Then they put the dye into the system so we can see any leaks in a week or so. They then told me they are going to leave the repair OPEN and provided me with no paperwork. They want me to return so they can put the hose on, that we saw on someone elses post, which vents everything down and away from the vent intake area. Ok, so far so good. It appears they already know what we guessed this week about the coolant tank. I wonder if they will recall and do all Cruzes or just complainers?
Side note , the service writter and a manager of some sort came out to me before the car came out. Again, they looked very guarded. They had a pile of paperwork about the oil fires and TSB or recall about cutting the undercar shield. They said they had to do the repair. I said I am aware of the recall and signed off last time because I change my own oil and do not leave any spilled oil on the shield. They then said that they HAD TO do the service according to NTSB and could not let it go out undone. Then they told me they already did the repair on the shield. I was kind of supprised as I told them not to do it when I signed the car in. (Just like the last time). I felt it was not worth talking about it any further as I am not sure if they had to correct this even against my direction. So I said, Ok, if it s done, it s done. Its only a lease. So I am happy that the dealer went to full route with the coolant smell,,, I strongly suspect they got the word about an unhappy customer coming in. Stacy?? Maybe. 
I ll go back next week and let them affix the coolant tank hose. Maybe that s the fix.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> UPDATE/ I did provide info to Stacy (on this site ).. My guess is he forwarded some info to the dealer. I went to the dealer today. They had a strange way of seeming to be protecting everything they did (I ll tell you further).. I stated that it has not used lots of coolent, maybe an inch or two on the overflow but I do smell coolent very often coming thru the air vents. They did a pressure test (all was OK), No leaks detected. Then they put the dye into the system so we can see any leaks in a week or so. They then told me they are going to leave the repair OPEN and provided me with no paperwork. They want me to return so they can put the hose on, that we saw on someone elses post, which vents everything down and away from the vent intake area. Ok, so far so good. It appears they already know what we guessed this week about the coolant tank. I wonder if they will recall and do all Cruzes or just complainers?
> Side note , the service writter and a manager of some sort came out to me before the car came out. Again, they looked very guarded. They had a pile of paperwork about the oil fires and TSB or recall about cutting the undercar shield. They said they had to do the repair. I said I am aware of the recall and signed off last time because I change my own oil and do not leave any spilled oil on the shield. They then said that they HAD TO do the service according to NTSB and could not let it go out undone. Then they told me they already did the repair on the shield. I was kind of supprised as I told them not to do it when I signed the car in. (Just like the last time). I felt it was not worth talking about it any further as I am not sure if they had to correct this even against my direction. So I said, Ok, if it s done, it s done. Its only a lease. So I am happy that the dealer went to full route with the coolant smell,,, I strongly suspect they got the word about an unhappy customer coming in. Stacy?? Maybe.
> I ll go back next week and let them affix the coolant tank hose. Maybe that s the fix.


That tsb also involves putting in plastic pieces in the cowl to block airflow towards the side windows- make sure they do that. Also, after trying 3x my dealer finally was able to get the hose permanently affixed using epoxy (see my other posts), I would be interested in how your dealer does it. Even after the tsb and pressure/dye tests that show no leaks, I am still having issues. It got cold today and the odor was strong inside the car- the strongest it's been since I initially complained about it back in April. When I noticed the smell today I checked my temps- coolant was 225 and then went down to 212 then back up to 221 and then down and up again- first time I noticed this and coincidently was the first time in months I had the strong smell inside my cabin. Who knows if there is some type of correlation between the two. I am anxiously awaiting my dealer to get back with me to discuss what GM will be offering me to get me in another vehicle.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

dby2011 said:


> That tsb also involves putting in plastic pieces in the cowl to block airflow towards the side windows- make sure they do that. Also, after trying 3x my dealer finally was able to get the hose permanently affixed using epoxy (see my other posts), I would be interested in how your dealer does it. Even after the tsb and pressure/dye tests that show no leaks, I am still having issues. It got cold today and the odor was strong inside the car- the strongest it's been since I initially complained about it back in April. When I noticed the smell today I checked my temps- coolant was 225 and then went down to 212 then back up to 221 and then down and up again- first time I noticed this and coincidently was the first time in months I had the strong smell inside my cabin. Who knows if there is some type of correlation between the two.


Doesn t three tries get you a Lemon Law car???
Wonder of that s why they left my repair OPEN?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> Doesn t three tries get you a Lemon Law car???
> Wonder of that s why they left my repair OPEN?


It depends on your state's law. In OH, it's four strikes for the same repair and there's something in it concerning the number of different repairs during a specified amount of time.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

cerbomark said:


> Doesn t three tries get you a Lemon Law car???
> Wonder of that s why they left my repair OPEN?


It's standard procedure to leave a repair order OPEN on a warranty claim. Leaving it open avoids filing another claim when the repair is completed. The dealer should be able to provide you with a copy of the repairs made to date, if you want one.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Was at the book store this week. Looked at conusmer reports and they recommended the cruze. Funny thing is the 2011 had a black circle on the engine coolant and then it was gone for the 2012's. I guess they know something we all don't.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I know the 2013 had a different code for the 1.4T, I think it said LUV. I wonder if the engine was modified like it is in the Buick Encore. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Andytx (Dec 13, 2012)

8500 miles in since I bought the cruze in September , first time that I put the heating was last week and the dreaded coolant smell appeared with some hazing on the windshield , took it to the dealer and pressure test came back ok (surprised as I have lost some coolant ). Looked into it further and eventually replaced heater core and cleaned all the casing , 4 days to fix ( 2 waiting on a new core ) , hopefully fixed , can't fault the dealer were helpful enough thankfully.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Andytx said:


> 8500 miles in since I bought the cruze in September , first time that I put the heating was last week and the dreaded coolant smell appeared with some hazing on the windshield , took it to the dealer and pressure test came back ok (surprised as I have lost some coolant ). Looked into it further and eventually replaced heater core and cleaned all the casing , 4 days to fix ( 2 waiting on a new core ) , hopefully fixed , can't fault the dealer were helpful enough thankfully.


What year is yours?


----------



## Andytx (Dec 13, 2012)

2012 , still getting smell on outside of car though ,coolant level not dropping , going to keep a close eye on it.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Andytx said:


> 2012 , still getting smell on outside of car though ,coolant level not dropping , going to keep a close eye on it.



if your 2012 overflow tank is like the 2011 I m sure you will still get the smell inside to the car too under the conditions stated in this thread.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> Stacy, What do you do with the info provided (as I did last weeK)>? Do you forward to GM or the dealer? Thanks.



cerbomark,
I would like to apologize for the experience that you are having with your Cruze. I have sent you a PM with more details. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Andytx said:


> 2012 , still getting smell on outside of car though ,coolant level not dropping , going to keep a close eye on it.


Did the dealer show you the heat core and was there a slight leak within and if so had the coolant started to leak thru the rugs. Most problems seem to be with the water pump and or the Thermostat. Very rare for the inner core .


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Andytx said:


> 8500 miles in since I bought the cruze in September , first time that I put the heating was last week and the dreaded coolant smell appeared with some hazing on the windshield , took it to the dealer and pressure test came back ok (surprised as I have lost some coolant ). Looked into it further and eventually replaced heater core and cleaned all the casing , 4 days to fix ( 2 waiting on a new core ) , hopefully fixed , can't fault the dealer were helpful enough thankfully.



Andytx,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Here are some more observations I have had: I have been having the coolant smell issue since April. This is the coldest it has been since this issue started. This week it has been in the high 20's low 30's in the morning. Even with the tsb fix I have been smelling coolant inside the car now in the morning going down the highway when it has been cold. Every time I smelled coolant the temp reading was 221 degrees or higher- sometimes as high as 225. Normally its around 216. I assume the higher the temp the higher the pressure? I'm still getting the runaround from GM customer Service and my dealer. It has now been a week since GM called and told me my dealer is going to contact me about getting in a new vehicle- I called the dealer and they told me they didn't know they were supposed to call me and had to contact GM. This is just sad because the Cruze is a good car.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cruze has a very hot running Engine. My 2002 Camaro with its 5.7LTR engine ran at 204 degrees with its non Electric thermostat and with a 32lb Radiator cap.
Our Cruze runs way up there and with only a 20lb Radiator cap. The Cruze must be venting quite a bit as it runs hotter and if so the smell would be very strong at times.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

One reason I don't like turbos


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

So, do other turbocharged engines run hotter? If so, how hot?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Not sure, maybe someone else has that info but turbo's do tend to run hotter and are usually not as reliable as a conventional engine. Unfortunately many are finding that out.
Ecotec engines have generally been reliable so I think GM made a huge mistake at not keeping the 2.2L Ecotec, making it DI, and using that as the base engine in the Cruze.


----------



## Puller (Oct 15, 2012)

Well my car has to go in for the coolant smell and hazing on the front windshield. Yup 3 months old (although it made it 10k before problems). 2013 Car, all hwy miles, oh and the clutch pedal also squeeks plus my dash rattles. Nice time for this to happen as I'm supposed to take the car to Florida in a week for Vacation, ahhhh nothing beats buying a new car. Glad I have warranty but I work 70 hours a week plus drive 3 hours a day so getting it to the dealership sucks!!! This will be the 3rd time back as it had some transport damage from delivery to the dealership and they couldn't color match for ****. Painted my rear cover 3 times, crazy!!


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Puller said:


> Well my car has to go in for the coolant smell and hazing on the front windshield. Yup 3 months old (although it made it 10k before problems). 2013 Car, all hwy miles, oh and the clutch pedal also squeeks plus my dash rattles. Nice time for this to happen as I'm supposed to take the car to Florida in a week for Vacation, ahhhh nothing beats buying a new car. Glad I have warranty but I work 70 hours a week plus drive 3 hours a day so getting it to the dealership sucks!!! This will be the 3rd time back as it had some transport damage from delivery to the dealership and they couldn't color match for ****. Painted my rear cover 3 times, crazy!!


Just great.....so the 13s still have the same issues. What ever happened to the poster hear that had GM engineers look at his car?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

My car was looked at by GM engineers. They pinpointed the problem to the heater core/heater core piping. All fixes were done inside the engine compartement (water pump changed, PIs done, heater core pipes changed) but it still smells coolant and I get hazing on the windshield.

I think GM needs more determination here as the Cruze is a great car. What are those engineers working on? How does GM handle continuous quality improvement? This has caused me enough frustration that I wish I was working for GM and I was assigned to solve such problems.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> My car was looked at by GM engineers. They pinpointed the problem to the heater core/heater core piping. All fixes were done inside the engine compartement (water pump changed, PIs done, heater core pipes changed) but it still smells coolant and I get hazing on the windshield.
> 
> I think GM needs more determination here as the Cruze is a great car. What are those engineers working on? How does GM handle continuous quality improvement? This has caused me enough frustration that I wish I was working for GM and I was assigned to solve such problems.


So is it finally fixed?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Not yet! I am waiting on GM to get back to me next week.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> The Cruze has a very hot running Engine. My 2002 Camaro with its 5.7LTR engine ran at 204 degrees with its non Electric thermostat and with a 32lb Radiator cap.
> Our Cruze runs way up there and with only a 20lb Radiator cap. The Cruze must be venting quite a bit as it runs hotter and if so the smell would be very strong at times.


Turbocharged engines will run hotter than regular engines by definition. But it seems like common sense to me that some design changes need to be made when adding a turbocharger: coolant tank pressure increase, cooling and heating system pipes and joints and other components might need to be redesigned to withstand higher temperatures.

GM must have factored in these changes so it can't be a design issue, it is probably a component supplier problem.. With proper testing and accelerated product aging they should have seen this problem early. It must be about how much compromise you make to remain competitive.


----------



## Puller (Oct 15, 2012)

I work at a vehicle production facility and I can tell you nothing happens quickly with supplier part engineering changes! If they make an engineering change it can take 3 to 4 months before it is implemented and at 4000 to 5000 cars a month it doesn't take long to have quite a few marginal products out there from running old stock. I would never buy a first year production anything as there are so many changes it would make your head spin. The term good enough is thrown around a lot, I can tell you I wouldn't ship some of the things these people do. It makes me sick to think someone is buying a new vehicle that is cobbled worse than any ******* would ever do because the cost to send it to repair correctly isn't worth it. They do fix all safety issue's so that's good. Just remember the goal at most facilities is around the 90% quality range so 10% are allowed to slip through and certain issues are a lets see how many warranty claims we see. This is about money as not all marginal parts fail and it costs much less to have a warranty claim then to put a recall on all units.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

The car and that engine have been out for 3 years though. To still have this issue is just insane!
I mentioned before that the 1.4T in the Encore seems to have a design change. I would mention this to the dealer and to GM directly and see what they say.
I'm so glad I didn't buy this car last year. I have MCS (multiple chemical sensitivity) so I wouldn't be able to drive it at all.
I am shocked that this is still going on and I feel bad for you guys. If you have a lemon law in your State then this would apply. Gm should be ashamed of themselves for continuing to sell an engine with a known flaw.

I know the guys at GMInsideNews.com send over info like this to GM, if the site owners here have a contact there hopefully they can send all this over to GM.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Here are some more observations I have had: I have been having the coolant smell issue since April. This is the coldest it has been since this issue started. This week it has been in the high 20's low 30's in the morning. Even with the tsb fix I have been smelling coolant inside the car now in the morning going down the highway when it has been cold. Every time I smelled coolant the temp reading was 221 degrees or higher- sometimes as high as 225. Normally its around 216. I assume the higher the temp the higher the pressure? I'm still getting the runaround from GM customer Service and my dealer. It has now been a week since GM called and told me my dealer is going to contact me about getting in a new vehicle- I called the dealer and they told me they didn't know they were supposed to call me and had to contact GM. This is just sad because the Cruze is a good car.



dby2011,
I understand your concerns and frustrations with this. I have contacted your agent and let him know you would like to be contacted with an update on your situation. Please let me know if you do not hear from anyone within the next 24 business hours. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for your help!



Chevy Customer Service said:


> dby2011,
> I understand your concerns and frustrations with this. I have contacted your agent and let him know you would like to be contacted with an update on your situation. Please let me know if you do not hear from anyone within the next 24 business hours. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Puller said:


> Well my car has to go in for the coolant smell and hazing on the front windshield. Yup 3 months old (although it made it 10k before problems). 2013 Car, all hwy miles, oh and the clutch pedal also squeeks plus my dash rattles. Nice time for this to happen as I'm supposed to take the car to Florida in a week for Vacation, ahhhh nothing beats buying a new car. Glad I have warranty but I work 70 hours a week plus drive 3 hours a day so getting it to the dealership sucks!!! This will be the 3rd time back as it had some transport damage from delivery to the dealership and they couldn't color match for ****. Painted my rear cover 3 times, crazy!!



Puller,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns and frustrations with this. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

update/// Had the dye test, no leaks.. The installed the vent hose per the TSB. We ll see. I looked at a new Cruze while I was there and the owner of that one will have the same problem. No vent hose. LOL.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> update/// Had the dye test, no leaks.. The installed the vent hose per the TSB. We ll see. I looked at a new Cruze while I was there and the owner of that one will have the same problem. No vent hose. LOL.


I have a 2012, same problem. had 2 pressure tests - no leaks. I have the vent/seal per the TSB - it helped but definitely did not make the smell go away. It seems to come and go now. Now I am sitting and waiting for GM to figure something out. The dealership has no answers at this point.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

smash said:


> I have a 2012, same problem. had 2 pressure tests - no leaks. I have the vent/seal per the TSB - it helped but definitely did not make the smell go away. It seems to come and go now. Now I am sitting and waiting for GM to figure something out. The dealership has no answers at this point.


Do you have a case on file with GM's customer support?


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I am having the bad antifreeze small and just noticed my windshield hazing up all the time as well. Have to run the A/C all the time to keep it clear. Great for MPG


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Do you have a case on file with GM's customer support?


Stacy sent me a PM.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

dby2011 said:


> Here are some more observations I have had: I have been having the coolant smell issue since April. This is the coldest it has been since this issue started. This week it has been in the high 20's low 30's in the morning. Even with the tsb fix I have been smelling coolant inside the car now in the morning going down the highway when it has been cold. Every time I smelled coolant the temp reading was 221 degrees or higher- sometimes as high as 225. Normally its around 216. I assume the higher the temp the higher the pressure? I'm still getting the runaround from GM customer Service and my dealer. It has now been a week since GM called and told me my dealer is going to contact me about getting in a new vehicle- I called the dealer and they told me they didn't know they were supposed to call me and had to contact GM. This is just sad because the Cruze is a good car.


Makes sense... that s when it vents.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> Makes sense... that s when it vents.


Checked my coolant temp. outdoor temp read 33F on the dash. Coolant temp was running consistently at 226F at 60mph = strong coolant smell. Stopped at red light temp fell like a rock to 219 and smell started to go away. Maybe this is coincidence - I don't know, but I am having the same problem as you, and higher temp = higher pressure since the volume does not change.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

smash said:


> Checked my coolant temp. outdoor temp read 33F on the dash. Coolant temp was running consistently at 226F at 60mph = strong coolant smell. Stopped at red light temp fell like a rock to 219 and smell started to go away. Maybe this is coincidence - I don't know, but I am having the same problem as you, and higher temp = higher pressure since the volume does not change.


As soon as mine hits operating temp for the first time when on the highway, I smell it. How are you guys knowing the exact temp? I have a guage with no numbers. I am fairly certain we know the issue.. GM, what s the fix?


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> As soon as mine hits operating temp for the first time when on the highway, I smell it. How are you guys knowing the exact temp? I have a guage with no numbers. I am fairly certain we know the issue.. GM, what s the fix?


coolant temp is in the DIC, scroll through the menu


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

The 2011 and some 2012 Cruze's have coolant temp monitoring. For some reason later 2012 builds and for 2013 they took that out. I went on a 2 hour trip today and sure enough the same situation happened- when I smelled the coolant it was 221-225 degrees.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

GM needs to get rid of the Electric Thermostat and perhaps most of the plastic hose fittings for the coolant. They need to have a 32lb radiator over flow cap.
If they install a 32lb radiator cap the plastic clamps plus will most likey blow apart. This engine retains heat even as the radiator feels warm and the pressure builds up and vents out another reason GM deleted the temp on the newer models so we cannot see how hot this engine is running. All we have is the gauge with its lines.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

Another note is that the analog temp gauge never moves from one line below the midpoint, once the engine is "warm". I watched my digital gauge go from 200-226 and the needle didnt move


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I noticed the same thing from 190 - 225 the gauge never moves


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

smash said:


> coolant temp is in the DIC, scroll through the menu


No i don t have that. I checked again today and scrolled thru all the data.

Update/ Just had the hose put on the overflow tank yesterday and today put 250 miles on the car. To my disappointment, I still get the anti freeze odor.... suks.. As one of my first post said, Bringing this to the dealer is a waste of time, esp when you are 100 miles round trip from them.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been watching my coolant temp on my way to and from work. 
Yesterday I had the coolant smell, temps were between 218-226
Today the temp held stable at 187 and no smell

Same commute, same speed. So the only difference was today it was 10degF colder outside and I had the fog light on. 
So my question is whats up with the coolant temp?! is there a thermostat issue?


----------



## ADK_Cruze (Dec 8, 2012)

at 3500 miles, my 2012 Chevrolet Cruze 1LT has started the dreaded coolant smell. I noticed when I went into the convenience store for a soda. Ironically, i had the car at the dealer yesterday for its first oil change. So, in all honesty, is there any real answer to this issue?


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

ADK_Cruze said:


> at 3500 miles, my 2012 Chevrolet Cruze 1LT has started the dreaded coolant smell. I noticed when I went into the convenience store for a soda. Ironically, i had the car at the dealer yesterday for its first oil change. So, in all honesty, is there any real answer to this issue?


NO.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

ADK_Cruze said:


> at 3500 miles, my 2012 Chevrolet Cruze 1LT has started the dreaded coolant smell. I noticed when I went into the convenience store for a soda. Ironically, i had the car at the dealer yesterday for its first oil change. So, in all honesty, is there any real answer to this issue?


Yes, but it seems to require that you get a different model car.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

The coolant smell will be with the Cruze for another model year. Perhaps GM believes this will be a major repair and no one has died yet from the smell. Unless there are many recorded accidents with the Cruze from drivers passing out from the smell with its on and off problem and not all cars have this smell will be only monitered by GM. I had this smell when I first got my Cruze at the end of May 2012 after a few weeks the smell went away and I have not lost any coolant or have that dreaded smell YET.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> The coolant smell will be with the Cruze for another model year. Perhaps GM believes this will be a major repair and no one has died yet from the smell. Unless there are many recorded accidents with the Cruze from drivers passing out from the smell with its on and off problem and not all cars have this smell will be only monitered by GM. I had this smell when I first got my Cruze at the end of May 2012 after a few weeks the smell went away and I have not lost any coolant or have that dreaded smell YET.


I hope you are wrong and that GM fixed this for 2013 because I traded my 2011 LT for a 2013 LT. I was stuck with coolant smell for a while, and after all repair attemps and PIs, it was pinpointed towards the heating system (ducts, joints, heatercore assembly, etc) inside the cabin. Although I could not find any information stating this issue was fixed on 2013, I believe the system has to be designed to withstand higher temperatures. 220-225F seems to be the "sweet" spot for coolant temperature and coolant smell.

Does anyone have an easy way to compare part numbers of ducts, joints, heatercore assembly for a 2011 LT with a 2011 LS and a 2013 LT?

On newgmparts.com I see a price of $73.72 for a heatercore for a 2011 LS, LT and a 2012 LT. Same price = same part #? If the same heater core is used on a LS (1.8L) and the LT (1.4L Turbo) maybe the whole system is identical  and we all know turbo = higher coolant temperature/pressure.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I believe everything is exactly the same. I have heard that the 1.4T in the Buick Encore is a little different. I suggest those with this issue contact GM and ask if anything has changed on the engine for the Buick and why the change was made and if related why it wasn't changed for the Cruze


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I compated all part numbers unde HVAC/Heating and Cooling for 2011, 2012 and 2013 Cruze LT. The only difference I found was the blower motor for 2012 and 2013 changed vs. 2011. I assume this is due to 2012+ having 6 speeds for the fan knob while the 2011 only 4. Even the coolant expansion tank is the same on all models LS and LT.

Also, I found out the heater core and some other components used on the heating system of the Cruze (cabin components) are common with a number of Buick and Cadillac models. Should be good news 

I will research the Encore as you said.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Puller said:


> Well my car has to go in for the coolant smell and hazing on the front windshield. Yup 3 months old (although it made it 10k before problems). 2013 Car, all hwy miles, oh and the clutch pedal also squeeks plus my dash rattles. Nice time for this to happen as I'm supposed to take the car to Florida in a week for Vacation, ahhhh nothing beats buying a new car. Glad I have warranty but I work 70 hours a week plus drive 3 hours a day so getting it to the dealership sucks!!! This will be the 3rd time back as it had some transport damage from delivery to the dealership and they couldn't color match for ****. Painted my rear cover 3 times, crazy!!


Hi Puller,

Do you have any news regarding your coolant smell problem?

Thank you!


----------



## GKCruzer (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm a Chevrolet service manager with the mysterious smell in my 2012 1.4. We replaced the surge tank cap and haven't smelled it again...yet. Older (2010) had a tsb for water pump replacement for rust witness marks on the waterpump bolts, no such marks on mine and no leaks actually seen...stay tuned.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

GKCruzer said:


> I'm a Chevrolet service manager with the mysterious smell in my 2012 1.4. We replaced the surge tank cap and haven't smelled it again...yet. Older (2010) had a tsb for water pump replacement for rust witness marks on the waterpump bolts, no such marks on mine and no leaks actually seen...stay tuned.


Good luck..please let us know if you have more info. BTW- my 2012 LT (built 6-11) had the cap replaced twice and it did not help. It has been the worse it has ever been the last 2 weeks since it has been very cold. The temp fluctuated from 212-228 today.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

GKCruzer said:


> I'm a Chevrolet service manager with the mysterious smell in my 2012 1.4. We replaced the surge tank cap and haven't smelled it again...yet. Older (2010) had a tsb for water pump replacement for rust witness marks on the waterpump bolts, no such marks on mine and no leaks actually seen...stay tuned.


Interesting. Has there been a part number change on the surge tank cap? Can anyone determine if there has been an ECU software/firmware update along the way?


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Just got back from lunch where I drove some coworkers in my Cruze. The trip was a whole 15 minutes and one guy asked what the smell was inside the car- this is just ridiculous. Got a call on Dec 7th and was told GM was going to work with me to get a new vehicle- it is now Dec 28th and the GM rep is telling me one thing and the service manager at my dealer is telling me he hasn't talked to anyone about getting into another vehicle. He actually offered to look at my car for the 8th time for this- despite the dealer telling me there was nothing wrong after pressure testing it for the 3rd time last month and the GM rep telling me not to bother getting it fixed again. I think I may be getting an attorney after the first of the year.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

dby: I went down the legal path with a really bad new car (51 repairs in the first 15 months) and it was going to be expensive and long term. Beyond having the legal beagle writing a letter, a full blown lawsuit was going to cost me about $3K (thirty years ago) and likely would have taken 2 - 3 years to get it through the court(s). This was before a Lemon Law, so maybe it will be cheaper now. Hopefully you've been documenting the phone calls with names, dates, times, and subject matter, so someone's feet can be held to the fire. Who pays for a mechanical replacement vehicle? GM, Chevy, the dealership?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Just got back from lunch where I drove some coworkers in my Cruze. The trip was a whole 15 minutes and one guy asked what the smell was inside the car- this is just ridiculous. Got a call on Dec 7th and was told GM was going to work with me to get a new vehicle- it is now Dec 28th and the GM rep is telling me one thing and the service manager at my dealer is telling me he hasn't talked to anyone about getting into another vehicle. He actually offered to look at my car for the 8th time for this- despite the dealer telling me there was noting wrong after pressure testing it for the 3rd time last month and the GM rep telling me not to bother getting it fixed again. I think I may be getting an attorney after the first of the year.


Get a lawyer!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I wrote a review of the Subaru Impreza and Honda Civic. If you end up getting your money back I suggest the Impreza.
So sad that they can't figure this thing out for you guys once and for all. This is a serious issue and GM doesn't seem to be giving it any serious attention.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Based on this my car well qualifies as a Lemon in Ohio: http://www.ohioattorneygeneral.gov/...s/Consumer-Tips/Consumer-Tips-Auto/Lemon-Laws There is also a Lemon Law attorney just a 30 minute drive from me. If I decide to use the Lemon Law I read it should not cost me anything but time . I really don't want to get to this point though and am sad it has come to this. This is obviously a defect or bad engineering of some kind.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Ok, so I traded my 2011 for a 2013. I read a few posts about the cabin air intake beein moved to the passenger side on 2013s.
*I verified this and found out it is still on the drivers side.* It is an easy test to do: at idle, fan speed at full, I could feel the airflow through the vent beside the whiper on the drivers side.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

This smell problem will be with the Cruze for another year or so. I went to look at the 2013 Models and a sales person came to me and said the Cruze is made in the U.S.A I turned to him and said NO it is built in the U.S.A just like other imports are now by American workers with imported parts like from China and pointed out the lable under the hood . I got lucky with my 2012 LTZ Rs and with 4,000 miles on so far no problems yet.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta love car salesmen. Got one that lives down the street and if he says the sky is blue, you need to go outside and check for sure. The odd thing about a "Made In The USA" car is that definition of a domestic car. Our wonderful government says if the content is 75% or more, it's a domestic product. There are precious few vehicles for sale in the US & CAN that have that high of domestic content these days, something like 14 models. The '13 Cruze sits at 56% domestic content. A '13 Civic is 65%, and the highest content of any car is 80%. 

DBY, you're lucky. Ohio passed the lemon law six months after I got rid of that POS Furd and three months after corporate pulled the dealer's franchise. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Well taking my 2013 lt in for this coolant smell, 900 miles and already going into the shop.... I've read all 61 pages of this issue and I don't have hope of it getting fixed. If I have to go the lemon law route, I'm gonna pick up a 2013 civic ex.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

blackcruzelt said:


> Well taking my 2013 lt in for this coolant smell, 900 miles and already going into the shop.... I've read all 61 pages of this issue and I don't have hope of it getting fixed. If I have to go the lemon law route, I'm gonna pick up a 2013 civic ex.


Can you use the Chevy buy-back guarantee? I would push for this, tell them you are not satisfied and want a refund. "To qualify, vehicles must be returned within 30 to 60 days, have less than 4,000 miles on the odometer and experience no damage."


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

blackcruzelt said:


> Well taking my 2013 lt in for this coolant smell, 900 miles and already going into the shop.... I've read all 61 pages of this issue and I don't have hope of it getting fixed. If I have to go the lemon law route, I'm gonna pick up a 2013 civic ex.


Check it out first, I wasn't impressed with the 2013 when I test drove it. Seats are uncomfortable and there was a vibration in the steering column at freeway speeds.
Check out the Subaru Impreza. To me, it is a much better car even with the CVT. The CVT drove smooth but makes noise when accelerating.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

smash said:


> Can you use the Chevy buy-back guarantee? I would push for this, tell them you are not satisfied and want a refund. "To qualify, vehicles must be returned within 30 to 60 days, have less than 4,000 miles on the odometer and experience no damage."


Hmmm, I've never heard of this before. Do you have a link so I can read up on it?


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

blackcruzelt said:


> Hmmm, I've never heard of this before. Do you have a link so I can read up on it?


do a Google search for Chevy Buy Back Guarantee, you will see a lot of news articles, but no link to GM website. Try asking your dealer?


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm going to ask for sure. Not going to drive around with a car smelling like coolant at times. It actually makes my eyes itch and gives me a headache at times. My driver side window and front window haze up too. So annoying from a brand new car.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Well looks like they only ran that buy back program for a few months......

Chevrolet introduced a new promotion yesterday geared to bring in new customers that haven’t yet considered a Chevy. “Love It Or Return It” allows customers who purchase a new 2012-2013 Chevrolet between now and September 4, 2012 to return a vehicle within a 60 day period if they are not happy with it for a full refund.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

blackcruzelt said:


> Well taking my 2013 lt in for this coolant smell, 900 miles and already going into the shop.... I've read all 61 pages of this issue and I don't have hope of it getting fixed. If I have to go the lemon law route, I'm gonna pick up a 2013 civic ex.


blackcruzelt,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM your full name, address, phone number, VIN number, current mileage and the name of the dealership that you have been working with? I look forward to hearing back from you.

Thank you,
Vanessa
GM Customer Service (Assisting Stacy)


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

After doing the leak test, dye, (No leaks), pressure test (no leaks) and re running the vent hose on the overflow tank it all proved to be no good in stopping the smell. So now I get a call from GM customer service with some clerk who knows nothing about the issue telling me I can bring it back to the dealer service again. I asked her "for what", "what will they do"? No answer. So I declined to go back at this time. Anyone who is in this situation can be assured that GM has no fix (unless you have a leak).... This is what some of us stated way back in this 61 page conversation. I have two days and 200 miles invested in this failed attempt to fix the problem. I am almost 50 miles from my dealer.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

I have an older Subaru and they are good cars. The CVT is good for better mileage. I drove one and didn t notice any noises. Their AWD system IMO is only surpassed , Maybe, by Mercedes AWD and similar.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Steve333, I have an older Subaru and they are good cars. The CVT is good for better mileage. I drove one and didn t notice any noises. Their AWD system IMO is only surpassed , Maybe, by Mercedes AWD and similar.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cerbomark - pull your driver floor mats out and sniff it. If it smells like anti-freeze that's most likely where your smell is coming from. We had another member post a while back that if there was a leak in that area anti-freeze could get on the floor and continue stinking up the cabin well after the leak was fixed.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

obermd said:


> cerbomark - pull your driver floor mats out and sniff it. If it smells like anti-freeze that's most likely where your smell is coming from. We had another member post a while back that if there was a leak in that area anti-freeze could get on the floor and continue stinking up the cabin well after the leak was fixed.


I have rubber mats, I don t think that s it for me because I can tell when it first hits operating temp that the smell comes thru. If it was the mat it would smell all the time. Also they tested mine and I had no leaks.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> I have rubber mats, I don t think that s it for me because I can tell when it first hits operating temp that the smell comes thru. If it was the mat it would smell all the time. Also they tested mine and I had no leaks.


Bingo! The smell comes and goes depending on the pressure so it's not in the mats and I also have rubber mats (from Husky). This is a design flaw and I have had tsb fixes done, car pressure tested 3 x and they find nothing. GM is telling me I can get out of my car according to my states consumer protection laws and am waiting to see what my options are. This is a huge problem in my opinion- you have to wonder if someday we will be seeing a recall.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Perhaps GM should start to use the Overflow tanks that the Sonic has. Looks like it has a vapor catch on the front and is mounted away from the firewall.
The Sonics seem to be coolant smell free.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> Perhaps GM should start to use the Overflow tanks that the Sonic has. Looks like it has a vapor catch on the front and is mounted away from the firewall.
> The Sonics seem to be coolant smell free.


That's where the Civic's reservoir tank is mounted too. Except that it is much smaller and more vertical than on the Sonic, so the surface area of the fluid is way less. it actually is adjacent to the air stream flowing by the radiator and down under the car.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Just gonna throw this out there again. There is what resembles a soft plug on the bottom of the water pump on the 1.4. It cant be seen without removing the pulley. WE have found one that had a very small leak there and some others that we suspect may have the same issue. Mine is going in either this week or the next to have it checked out since i have the odor as well as my tank being near empty. I will report my findings.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

cerbomark said:


> Steve333, I have an older Subaru and they are good cars. The CVT is good for better mileage. I drove one and didn t notice any noises. Their AWD system IMO is only surpassed , Maybe, by Mercedes AWD and similar.


The Impreza is known for needing some more noise isolation but I agree it's a good car and definitely my first choice if GM can't get their head out of their ass and fix the Cruze issues


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Well the 2013 cruze goes in for the anti-freeze smell tomorrow morning at 8:30, I'll let everyone know what they say...


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

bodeis said:


> Just gonna throw this out there again. There is what resembles a soft plug on the bottom of the water pump on the 1.4. It cant be seen without removing the pulley. WE have found one that had a very small leak there and some others that we suspect may have the same issue. Mine is going in either this week or the next to have it checked out since i have the odor as well as my tank being near empty. I will report my findings.


If so on the soft plug then there new old stock will be the same. Do we know where the pumps are made and why for this soft plug.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Wed had a few people who are GM techs or service advisors post in this thread. Is there anyone who has talked to GM engineering directly about this issue?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> If so on the soft plug then there new old stock will be the same. Do we know where the pumps are made and why for this soft plug.


We don't know where the water pumps are made. The question has been asked here before. Until someone can look at the box they come in and tell the world, it will likely be a long time before anyone knows. XtremeRevolution has posted that the water pump problem is known to Chevy and they have taken measures to fix the problem. That having been said, there is no notice of that in GM's Techlink, so wait and see. The overflow reservoir venting near the cabin air intake is a completely different goose. I am still convinced it's a tie in between the electronically controlled thermostat and the pressure that builds up in the overflow tank. I'd be delighted if someone could prove me wrong and show the real reason for the smell. "Ooo Ooo that smell. The smell that surrounds you".


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes. The new pumps are identical to the old ones. We stock one, ill check the box tomorrow to see where its from.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Well I got told they pressure tested it and found no leaks, coolant level is fine. They claimed there was no bulletin or anything out regarding this issue. I mentioned PI 0740 and he's like "oh well, we'll go ahead and check this one out..... The service adviser claimed his tech was on the phone with GM tech support. I find it sad that we need to tell these guys were to look to fix a potential issue.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

I am starting to get the smell intermittently. At times it can come on so suddenly and strongly that it is instantly nauseating. Film on the windshield, and res. level is about 1.5" lower than it was at my last oil change 3K miles ago....either that or i didn't notice that it was already starting to lose coolant. 

Car is 9 months and 14K miles old. Having toxic coolant leaking into the passenger compartment/coming through the vents is not at all OK. 

I'm tempted to try to find it myself, but if i do then i'd still have to bring it into the dealer for the warranty work or i assume i'd have to pay out of pocket for whatever part(s) are needed... and that's not going to happen on a new car.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Hoon said:


> I am starting to get the smell intermittently. At times it can come on so suddenly and strongly that it is instantly nauseating. Film on the windshield, and res. level is about 1.5" lower than it was at my last oil change 3K miles ago....either that or i didn't notice that it was already starting to lose coolant.
> 
> Car is 9 months and 14K miles old. Having toxic coolant leaking into the passenger compartment/coming through the vents is not at all OK.
> 
> I'm tempted to try to find it myself, but if i do then i'd still have to bring it into the dealer for the warranty work or i assume i'd have to pay out of pocket for whatever part(s) are needed... and that's not going to happen on a new car.


We found it, GM just won t fix it.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

cerbomark said:


> We found it, GM just won t fix it.


Have the interior issues (smell/film) also been traced backed to the water pump bolts/soft seal?


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Hoon said:


> Have the interior issues (smell/film) also been traced backed to the water pump bolts/soft seal?


Not on mine and many I see here. There are no leaks in many if not most of these complaints. Also anyone who has posted a leak as the cause has only seen the smell re appear. I don t think those small leaks are the main issue. A small drip from the bolts on the water pump would not give the consistant strong odor I have. If that s the main cause why do so many have the smell and no leak, IMO, because it s the vent on the tank. They have put the dye in mine too and found nothing leaking.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Dealership called and said they are replacing the heater core... I hope to **** this works! it will be in next week.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

blackcruzelt said:


> Dealership called and said they are replacing the heater core... I hope to **** this works! it will be in next week.


I thought you said you had no leaks??? Why replace the core?? I don t want to jinx you but sounds like a fishing expedition to me. Someone else post here about a heater core change that did not solve the issue...


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

cerbomark said:


> Not on mine and many I see here. There are no leaks in many if not most of these complaints. Also anyone who has posted a leak as the cause has only seen the smell re appear. I don t think those small leaks are the main issue. A small drip from the bolts on the water pump would not give the consistant strong odor I have. If that s the main cause why do so many have the smell and no leak, IMO, because it s the vent on the tank. They have put the dye in mine too and found nothing leaking.


So then we haven't found it. 

I don't see how the smell could be generated from a slow steady leak. I go days without smelling anything, and then all of a sudden get a smell so strong I have to put the window down in <30* weather or i'll be sick. 

I've had several vehicles with a slow leak from the "weep hole" on the water pump and didn't notice for some time.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Some of us are sure it s the venting on the overflow tank... go back a few pages and read up on what I have found with mine. I don t think I m alone.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

But...my tank is venting out the bottom of the car now and I still smell it. Was so strong this morning that I had to crack windows in 15 degree weather going down the highway. GM CS still hasn't got back to me.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

dby2011 said:


> But...my tank is venting out the bottom of the car now and I still smell it. Was so strong this morning that I had to crack windows in 15 degree weather going down the highway. GM CS still hasn't got back to me.


so is mine, they put that hose on the tank with glue and tape LOL...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I wonder what one would see if there was a data recorder on the OBDII port and you could see the true coolant temperature vs. time on a car that was getting the coolant smell? Might answer some questions or at least provide a starting point for diagnosis. You'd want to note the HVAC settings also.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Coolant temp doesn't change. I never smell it before the car is fully up to temp though, 200-220


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

Hoon said:


> Coolant temp doesn't change. I never smell it before the car is fully up to temp though, 200-220


Correct sir.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

If vapors from the tank venting got inside the car, why wouldnt the vapors from even a small leak get in the car. And for people whose dealers have claimed no leak, did they remove the pulley on the water pump>? Thats the only way to see the leak im talking about. I cant tell you how many got dye and were pressure tested (mine included), and the conclusion was no leak. It wasnt until we were going to change a pump and the pulley was removed that we found the leak. When my car is hot, the underhood coolant smell is unbearable, but no visible leaks. Im fairly confident when we take the pulley off the pump next week we are going to find the culprit.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

because look at the tank location...right by the cabin intake area..
You must also be losing coolant, even if slowly.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

bodeis said:


> If vapors from the tank venting got inside the car, why wouldnt the vapors from even a small leak get in the car. And for people whose dealers have claimed no leak, did they remove the pulley on the water pump>? Thats the only way to see the leak im talking about. I cant tell you how many got dye and were pressure tested (mine included), and the conclusion was no leak. It wasnt until we were going to change a pump and the pulley was removed that we found the leak. When my car is hot, the underhood coolant smell is unbearable, but no visible leaks. Im fairly confident when we take the pulley off the pump next week we are going to find the culprit.


If it is as simple as a pump why can't GM figure it out? I have been having this issue since April 2012- my dealer has been talking with GM as have I on this and they have no answers. GM customer service told me there have been no updates or redesign of the coolant system for 2013 models. The smell was so bad for me today I had to drive with my windows cracked.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

I am losing coolant, albeit slowly. My tank was near empty two weeks ago and i took it in. I work in parts at the dealer where i bought from and the vehicle is serviced at so i was able to be right there while mine was worked on as well as the one we discovered the leak on. I dont think its much of a stretch that the coolant smell from the leak is making it into the cabin as i have already had the tank venting bulletin done. As far as GM not doing anything I dont know. They rely on tech's and service dept's to provide them with failed parts and what they did to fix it. If not many cases exist where the softplug on the pump is the issue, then maybe there isnt enought info out there for a fix. Maybe GM doesnt care, couldnt tell ya. Just trying to provide another possible cause. If more of these vehicles get looked at and it is discovered that they all have the same issue, then something will probably get done. Or maybe ours was an isolated case and its something totally different. THe more info thats out there the better.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Its seems to be only when the heater is on, I can't smell it when I first start the car and get going, but once it gets towards operating temperature it starts to come through at times. The service adviser said the GM tech support told them to change the heater core, I guess it has or can get a small hole in it. Not large enough to leak, but to let vapors through. I'll let the dealership take a few cracks at it, but I'm not gonna pay for a brand new car that sits in the shop all the time smelling like anti-freeze.

I did mention the PI 0740 to him, I don't think they did anything with that. I also do have a film/haze on the front windshield and my drivers side window fogs up pretty bad, those are the only two windows that seem to do it.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

My windows are the same way. The only thing I have found to work is to keep the window cracked with the defrost on. Shouldnt have to, but it is what it is.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

No one has died, or been injured, from this smell problem and there are not that many owners filing complaints with NHTSA about it, so from Chevy's perspective, it's probably not a big issue. I remain unconvinced that the problem is not with engine temperature control and the coolant reservoir system. 

bodeis: did you get a chance to see where the water pumps are made?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> But...my tank is venting out the bottom of the car now and I still smell it. Was so strong this morning that I had to crack windows in 15 degree weather going down the highway. GM CS still hasn't got back to me.


Is it only venting out the bottom of the newly added hose? Is it impossible for the tank to vent out the cap now? If you had dye in your coolant, you'd be able to see where the venting is, correct? 

This has become a "who done it" sort of thing now. What if you extended the new vent hose to, say, the wheel well or the edge of the rocker panel where a different air stream would take it away. How far below the car does the added vent hose extend? Is it low enough to be in the air flow going under the car?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Hoon said:


> Coolant temp doesn't change. I never smell it before the car is fully up to temp though, 200-220


But what if the coolant temperature was spiking above 220 for short periods of time, boiling the fluid into the overflow tank, and venting into the high pressure area in front of the windshield where the cabin air intake is? Does everyone's cabin air filter smell like coolant? Does the analog gauge react fast enough for you to see those spikes? That's why I was posing using a data recorder to positively track coolant temps. Just trying to help.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

No I haven't. Was home sick today.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> But what if the coolant temperature was spiking above 220 for short periods of time, boiling the fluid into the overflow tank, and venting into the high pressure area in front of the windshield where the cabin air intake is? Does everyone's cabin air filter smell like coolant? Does the analog gauge react fast enough for you to see those spikes? That's why I was posing using a data recorder to positively track coolant temps. Just trying to help.


My Cruze constantly runs at 226 on the interstate. At 226 degrees there is always a coolant smell, whether the temp select is on heat or cold or the fan is on or off. The smell is always there, and only gets worse if you have the fan off for a period of time then turn it on.

The vapor is coming straight out of the coolant overflow reservoir. after your car is hot, turn it off, open the hood, be overwhelmed by coolant vapor. Smell around the engine compartment, the smell clearly originates from the coolant reservoir. The TSB fix with the hose is acting as a low pressure to "pull" vapor out of the reservoir, it works - but not great. Obviously GM's cheapest solution to the problem, a little tubing and some duct tape. 

the analog gauge will not move from 185-226, you will never see it catch a spike in temp. 

Why do I get a headache when I drive my car? - my car is poisoning me
Why is my car poisoning me? DexCool vapors are being pumped into the cabin
Why are DexCool vapors being pumped in the cabin? They are coming through cars ventilation system
Why are they coming through the ventilation system? There are coolant vapors filling the engine compartment
Why are coolant vapors filling the engine compartment? They are coming out of the coolant reservoir
Why are vapors coming out of the coolant reservoir? The boiling point of dex cool is 226f, the cruze heats the dexcool to 226 in the coolant system under pressure(no boiling), coolant enters the "low pressure" reservoir and turns to a gas phase. this creates coolant vapor that escapes the coolant reservoir and fills the engine compartment.

my .02


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

smash said:


> Why are vapors coming out of the coolant reservoir? The boiling point of dex cool is 226f, the cruze heats the dexcool to 226 in the coolant system under pressure(no boiling), coolant enters the "low pressure" reservoir and turns to a gas phase. this creates coolant vapor that escapes the coolant reservoir and fills the engine compartment.
> 
> my .02


Good two cents! My next question is: Does 226F generate enough pressure in the cooling system to open the radiator cap and vent into the overflow tank? I don't know if Dexcool boils at 226F or not, but I would think that any time you slow down with a hot engine, the temperature will spike and away we go. Does your temperature ever go over 226F? It would appear from your description, that even with the vent hose fix, the cap on the tank still blows off vapor with the tank is hit with a surge of fluid. Again, dye in the coolant would show that. I would think that if you drove for a good distance on the highway,then pulled off, left the engine running, and open the hood, you'd see the surging in the overflow tank. This is not necessarily bad, but you'd get to see the venting first hand.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Good two cents! My next question is: Does 226F generate enough pressure in the cooling system to open the radiator cap and vent into the overflow tank? I don't know if Dexcool boils at 226F or not, but I would think that any time you slow down with a hot engine, the temperature will spike and away we go. Does your temperature ever go over 226F? It would appear from your description, that even with the vent hose fix, the cap on the tank still blows off vapor with the tank is hit with a surge of fluid. Again, dye in the coolant would show that. I would think that if you drove for a good distance on the highway,then pulled off, left the engine running, and open the hood, you'd see the surging in the overflow tank. This is not necessarily bad, but you'd get to see the venting first hand.



I have not seen the temp over 226. Look up DexCool (m)SDS, but be careful you might not like what you will see. The boiling point is stated there.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OK, I see the boiling point is 228F and when mixed to the 50/50 proportions, I'll bet it's a lot lower than 226F, and the system should handle it. When the pressure exceeds the radiator cap capacity, it opens to the overflow tank. I don't see how the Cruze cooling system is that much different than traditional systems, other than the electronically controlled thermostat. I guess the Cruze engine runs hotter for better fuel efficiency, but that higher heat needs a cooling system to handle it. 

It seems the difference here is when the hot coolant flows into the overflow tank, it vents. None of my cars do that. They only release anything if the overflow tank *completely* fills with coolant. But then, both of them are up on the front cross member next to the radiator and nowhere near the cabin air intake to affect it. Thanks smash, it's been an interesting discussion.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't they reprogram the temp to 220 and see if that helps?


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

I've said it before. They won't solve this smell issue until they redesign the engine. The only way to get rid of the smell is to get rid of the car, either through a buy back or trade if you can afford it. As a former GM service advisor, I can tell you there are some issues that simply can't be fixed. The bottom line with GM and any other company is that it's all about money. Until it starts to hurt their sales, it's cheaper to maintain the status quo. I traded my Cruze on a 2013 Malibu, and sleep very well at night.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

I can't see how this issue has anything to do with the engine. 

If it's not coming from the water pump or heater core, it has to be the tank. A simple reflash to make the car run 200* at all time might cure the problem entirely if it prevents the dex-crap from vaporizing in the tank.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

Time will tell. I still predict they will not find a permanent fix for this problem. This is the third model year for this car. If there was a fix, they would have found it by now.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Finally checked, the pump is made in Germany.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GM better hope people don't research this car using message boards like I do.
This car will not be sold to me until they fix all the issues. Very sad what has happened to this company.
So unnecessary as well. They had a perfectly fine engine in the 2.2L Ecotec, it was just looking for a decent suspension.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

expontiacowner said:


> Time will tell. I still predict they will not find a permanent fix for this problem. This is the third model year for this car. If there was a fix, they would have found it by now.


With the number of owners complaining about this issue, they have to be aware of the problem and its causes. ****, it's so common it had to present in testing. 

My guess, GM has made a calculated decision not to do anything about it because of cost and possibly MPG/emissions if it really is boiling in the tank. 

No engineer wants to run a bi-metal engine at 220*. That's stupid from a design perspective, and puts a lot of stress on the head gasket because the iron block and aluminum head expand at very different rates when heated. It's done simply to keep the government happy and to sell cars. 

Wouldn't be surprised if the coolant issue has similar logic behind it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Big Tom said:


> Can't they reprogram the temp to 220 and see if that helps?


My guess is that 226F is optimal for fuel efficiency. Drop it to 220, or lower, and it's possible you lose 1 -2 mpg. That is suicide in this class, especially with the competition so close. Perhaps someone who knows someone at BNR, or some other tuner, can ask what that temperature differential does to mileage. 

The obvious fix is to stop the overflow tank from venting so close to the cabin air intake. I doubt that is an easy fix given the design layout of the Cruze engine room. Funny how the engineers found room for the overflow tank up front on the Sonic, which is a smaller car, but with the same engine. Makes you wonder if they knew about the potential smell issue when the Sonic was designed.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

Coolant temp 226, lots of condensation on top of reservoir. condensation=vapor


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Smash: I see you have the tube fix on your car. Where does the vent tube end? Is it down below the bottom of the car, or just down alongside the engine somewhere? Just curious.

Also, I see the cap is rated at 20 psi. I assume that is less than the radiator cap, but I'll bet the overflow tank gets over 20 psi when a surge hits it if the vent tube is not done. This would cause a vapor "cloud" to be released from the cap.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

mine goes out the bottom of the car


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

the tube is routed under the tank and to the bottom of the car. I am thinking I should take the tube out, replace with a larger diameter tube and find the shortest route out of the car. Or maybe I could vent in some fresh air to help clear the cabin intake area.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

Do the 1.8 non turbo engines have the coolant smell problem?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

expontiacowner said:


> Do the 1.8 non turbo engines have the coolant smell problem?


According to the poll here, there are at least 2 1.8L owners that have the smell.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

A point of clarification regarding the coolant bottle or reservoir on the Cruze. It is not an overflow type of system as some people have stated. It is referred to as a surge tank design in that it is pressurized and part of the flow of the engine coolant. Coolant flows in and coolant flows out during normal engine operation. Overflow bottles are not pressured and usually have only one hose into the coolant system. They also normally have a vent hose, but the cap is normally just a plastic flip cap, and not a threaded screw cap. Overflow systems allow excess coolant due to heat and expansion to flow into the bottle, and when required, flow back into the radiator via a vacuum. Please take that into account as you try to explain the coolant smell with the Cruze. And yes, my 2012 LT exhibits this coolant smell at the front of the car but not inside the car. The only thing I have done at this time is to take a permanent black marker and mark my coolant level when cold. After 8 months and 10k miles, my coolant level has dropped about one inch, but it is still above the level of the large (approx. 1 " diameter) hose that is connected to the side of the tank. Next step this year is the dye route in the coolant to see if I can find out where it is going.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Silver Streak said:


> A point of clarification regarding the coolant bottle or reservoir on the Cruze. It is not an overflow type of system as some people have stated. It is referred to as a surge tank design in that it is pressurized and part of the flow of the engine coolant. Coolant flows in and coolant flows out during normal engine operation. Overflow bottles are not pressured and usually have only one hose into the coolant system. They also normally have a vent hose, but the cap is normally just a plastic flip cap, and not a threaded screw cap. Overflow systems allow excess coolant due to heat and expansion to flow into the bottle, and when required, flow back into the radiator via a vacuum. Please take that into account as you try to explain the coolant smell with the Cruze. And yes, my 2012 LT exhibits this coolant smell at the front of the car but not inside the car. The only thing I have done at this time is to take a permanent black marker and mark my coolant level when cold. After 8 months and 10k miles, my coolant level has dropped about one inch, but it is still above the level of the large (approx. 1 " diameter) hose that is connected to the side of the tank. Next step this year is the dye route in the coolant to see if I can find out where it is going.



Check behind the pulley on the water pump. There is a soft plug on the bottom of the pump that could be leaking very slowly, but cant be seen without removal of the pulley.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Whereabouts in mid michigan are you located? Im in the thumb myself. About 40 minutes east of saginaw.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Lansing area.


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> According to the poll here, there are at least 2 1.8L owners that have the smell.


As I stated way back in the thread. The TSB fix was done on my 2011LT minus the added overflow hose. Just the additional seals were installed in the air intake plenum. My second heater core was replaced at the same time, so I can't be sure what made the smell stop inside the cabin, but it did stop. The reason I ultimately decided to trade the car was the continued drop of coolant level in the reservoir, and the continued smell under the hood. The reason I ask about the 1.8 is that the turbo shares the coolant system with the engine.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

yes I have 1.8 and 
the smell also.hoped over the summer it might seal up whatever is making it smell.corrode a little ...32000 miles had it since new


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Has any one with the coolant smell that suspects it is from the surge tank tried using the recirculate mode to see if the odor inside the cabin goes away?


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

I have read all 69 pages of this thread and have familiarized myself with the problem and it's possible causes. I have a 2011 1LT w/ the 1.4T approaching 12K miles. 
I have smelled coolant from time to time but have never had the smell inside the car or the fogged windows etc...
My surge tank has dropped about 1/2 of an inch since I topped it up about 4K ago. (I had never looked closely at the level in the tank until the car had 8k when I noticed it was at the lower level line ...bottom of the arrow).
I have checked all of the possible leak locations (except the plug that Bodeis mentions) and haven't found anything. I hesitate bringing it in to the dealer for fear that they will start throwing darts at the heater core, water pump etc...
I think that some owners have leaks but that the problem is with the design of the surge tank/vent etc....Jim Frye mentions 'coolant temp. control/reservoir' and 'fluid boiling in the overflow tank' and my guess is that he's exactly right.

If the design on the Sonic is better, GM should switch to it before this starts to affect sales. While my situation isn't nearly as bad as some of the others, it's still annoying on a new car. If it doesn't get worse, I can live with it...At the rate I'm losing coolant a gallon of Dexcool for top -up would probably last me 100K.(full strength).

I plan on documenting the leak with GM so that I'm covered if they come up with a fix. The small town dealer where I purchased my Chevy just closed (because the owner was retiring and GM wouldn't let him sell...they forced the dealer to close). Now I have to go to a dealer where I didn't purchase for warranty work...oh well..

PS1: I can't seem to find the coolant temp. on my DIC....does a 2011 1LT have this ability and if so how do I get it to show? Thanks

PS2: I hope that Bodeis 'plug leak' scenario turns out to be the issue and that a fix is forth coming but I'm not holding my breath...
It's interesting that GM used to install Barsleaks at the factory....I wonder if they still did this would a lot of these issues never have surfaced?


----------



## kjtrosen (Jan 5, 2013)

*antifreeze leak inside car*

I am sitting at the dealer with the same problem in my 2012 Cruze. 1st time they replaced a cracked heater core. happened again after a few 1000 miles and they cleaned the antifreeze residue off the inside windshield and put air freshener in my coolant and told me it just had to work its way through the system. after a few more 1000 miles I brought it back because I couldn't bare the smell and breathing antifreeze and they replaced another cracked heater core. told me it was a normal problem. I have had 6 New chevys in 35 years and never replaced a heater core. I asker for them to figure out what causes the heater core to crack and they blew me off. I mentioned this to a friend with a cruze and she had the some car symptoms. took hers in with 23000 miles ... cracked heater core. not sure what action I take now.

FYI ... this car has other issues. at 500 miles it slipped out of gear and would not more. ALL engine warning lights came on. it had to be pushed and then towed. they resent the warning panel and couldn't duplicate the problem again so they said there was nothing they could do. 

right now I'm in the service waiting room while they replace the electronic module for my usb port in the center counsel because it went bad. dealer sad it's normal. my dealership ... Jay Chevrolet in white lake Michigan. anyone have any advise?


----------



## kjtrosen (Jan 5, 2013)

*antifreeze smell*

first time they replaced a cracked heater core. second time they put air freshener in coolant and said it had to work its way through system. third time they replaced a 2nd cracked heater core. I asked them to figure out what is causing heater core to crack in my 2012 car with less than 35,000 mile and dealer says it normal. 

At only 500 miles this car slipped out of gear while on road and would not move. ALL engine warning lights came on. car had to be pushed and towed. dealer reset panel and said there was nothing they could do unless the problem could be duplicated.

today I am sitting in service waiting room because the USB module in counsel went bad. again, dealer says this is normal. 

Dealer is Jay Chevrolet in white lake Michigan. not happy and think there should be something that GM should do. I invested $23000 in this car. I am sure not confident that this car will last like my Alero the I put to rest at 229,000 miles (with only one incident after 65,000 miles!

Anyone ...please advise!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I'd start by finding another dealership to work on your Cruze. Open an incident with GM. The number is in the back of the OM. When they replaced the leaking heater core, did they pull the carpeting and clean under it and the carpeting? Did they change out the cabin air filter? Can you pull it and see if smells of AF? Has your car had the overflow/surge tank vent fix applied by the dealer? I'd say you are between a rock and a wall if you are near the 36K mile mark and you've only had the car a year. Trade it in if you can afford the upside down dollars, as it looks like you may have one of those cars that nickles and dimes you after the warranty expires. Respond to the Chevy Customer Service Rep when she logs in to help you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kjtrosen said:


> I am sitting at the dealer with the same problem in my 2012 Cruze. 1st time they replaced a cracked heater core. happened again after a few 1000 miles and they cleaned the antifreeze residue off the inside windshield and put air freshener in my coolant and told me it just had to work its way through the system. after a few more 1000 miles I brought it back because I couldn't bare the smell and breathing antifreeze and they replaced another cracked heater core. told me it was a normal problem. I have had 6 New chevys in 35 years and never replaced a heater core. I asker for them to figure out what causes the heater core to crack and they blew me off. I mentioned this to a friend with a cruze and she had the some car symptoms. took hers in with 23000 miles ... cracked heater core. not sure what action I take now.
> 
> FYI ... this car has other issues. at 500 miles it slipped out of gear and would not more. ALL engine warning lights came on. it had to be pushed and then towed. they resent the warning panel and couldn't duplicate the problem again so they said there was nothing they could do.
> 
> right now I'm in the service waiting room while they replace the electronic module for my usb port in the center counsel because it went bad. dealer sad it's normal. my dealership ... Jay Chevrolet in white lake Michigan. anyone have any advise?


Find another dealership immediately and call GM on Monday to open a service case on your car. Anyone in the White Lake Michigan area have a suggestion for a good dealership? You are correct that the heater core should not be repeatedly cracking - something else is going on and it may take someone from Lordstown to help figure out what's wrong, thus the need to call GM. The dealership should be calling on the second cracked heater core but I suspect they won't.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

White Lake, MI is on the NW corner of the Detroit area. There should be scads of Chevy dealerships around there. Of course, the challenge is finding one with a competent service department.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ifthey keep replacing a defective heater core with the same exact heater core than the problem isn't solved. 
Does GM realize it costs them more money to continually replace faulty parts than to actually get the faulty part itself fixed?
Apparently they haven't learned from the Cobalt experience or perhaps the parts supplier has a sweetheart deal where GM doesn't hold them responsible for selling GM crap.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think the heater core in this case is defective. Something else is stressing it causing it to crack. This is part of why kjtrosen needs to find another dealership. Given this and the recurring issues with his Avalanche tells me his dealership's service department is staffed with trained monkeys.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Ober: What makes you think they're trained?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Has any one with the coolant smell that suspects it is from the surge tank tried using the recirculate mode to see if the odor inside the cabin goes away?


If you have had the "smell" in your car prior, I bet your cabin air filter smells like it, If you are going to test by running recirculate, you'd have to pull the filter too.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cabin filter should also be replaced by GM for all of those who have this smell and has been in for repairs. GM should notify dealers to also replace it since it retains that Coolant Smell. Who knows perhaps one day there will be the* Little Tree *air freshener called *The Cruze *added to GMs accessories and all 2014 models will come with it as there new fix.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Has any one with the coolant smell that suspects it is from the surge tank tried using the recirculate mode to see if the odor inside the cabin goes away?


Yes, I have. Albany dealer insisted that would stop the smell and stop the windows from excessive fogging. It helped somewhat on both, but did not stop them. It seems if the temp controller is all the way to the hot side it will smell even on recirc after about 15 minutes. Also noticed that when I turn off the fan, the system defaults to fresh air on the display. It really smells when that happens. I have an appointment on Monday to have a new seal kit put in. Service mgr says technical assist center said it was the latest fix. We will see.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> The Cabin filter should also be replaced by GM for all of those who have this smell and has been in for repairs. GM should notify dealers to also replace it since it retains that Coolant Smell. Who knows perhaps one day there will be the* Little Tree *air freshener called *The Cruze *added to GMs accessories and all 2014 models will come with it as there new fix.
> View attachment 9967


Wouldn't the filter replacement be reflected on the service write up that the customer gets? If it's not, then the cabins are going to smell for quite some time even if the problem has been fixed. Just looking for confirmation.


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

What is the consensus on Barsleaks (or GM tabs) in the surge tank?

Now that I know the coolant in the surge tank is circulating I realize that I could add the tabs through the tank. GM used to install Barsleaks in all of it's new cars at the factory. The tabs would help with the seeping type leaks, IMO.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bodeis said:


> Just gonna throw this out there again. There is what resembles a soft plug on the bottom of the water pump on the 1.4. It cant be seen without removing the pulley. WE have found one that had a very small leak there and some others that we suspect may have the same issue. Mine is going in either this week or the next to have it checked out since i have the odor as well as my tank being near empty. I will report my findings.



bodeis,
I would like you to keep me posted on your progress with this issue. If you have any questions or would like me assistance please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I have an idea-
Why doesn't GM keep US posted on THEIR progress?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

steve333 said:


> I have an idea-
> Why doesn't GM keep US posted on THEIR progress?


I'd say they are. Again, no one has died, no one has been hospitalized, very few have complained to NHTSA, sales are not affected, so it's not a big problem. It's only a problem to those with a sense of smell.


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

....so nobody has an opinion on the GM tabs (Barsleaks) in the surge tank?


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

Jim is right. Like I said, it's all about money. GM is just like any other car company. Nothing gets done until it affects the bottom line.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

expontiacowner said:


> Jim is right. Like I said, it's all about money. GM is just like any other car company. Nothing gets done until it affects the bottom line.


It's also about reputation and what they are required to do per NHTSA. ****, they hacked up our engine shields just to prevent engine fires from sloppy oil changes. 

I have an excellent sense of smell and have never smelled coolant in my Cruze. 18k miles now. 

GM doesn't keep us up to date with their progress because the public would take it the wrong way half the time and not know how to interpret any of the information they're given. It would create more questions than it would answer. Take this from a guy who keeps in touch with people inside GM on a nearly regular basis.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It's also about reputation and what they are required to do per NHTSA. ****, they hacked up our engine shields just to prevent engine fires from sloppy oil changes.
> 
> I have an excellent sense of smell and have never smelled coolant in my Cruze. 18k miles now.
> 
> GM doesn't keep us up to date with their progress because the public would take it the wrong way half the time and not know how to interpret any of the information they're given. It would create more questions than it would answer. Take this from a guy who keeps in touch with people inside GM on a nearly regular basis.


Are they aware of this issue? If there is a definitive fix then why aren't they letting all of the dealers know about it so when someone comes in they can fix it once without having them come back repeatedly like what's been happening to many folks here?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

More of my musings on this problem. Long ago, when I worked in a garage, pressure testing of the cooling system was done by removing the radiator cap and putting the testing tool on in place. You pumped up the system to the appropriate pressure and let it sit watching for the gauge to go down. You also pressure tested the radiator cap to see if it was at the correct pressure capability. Is this process any different for the Cruze? I'm wondering if some of these smell instances might be due to a malfunctioning cap. Just a thought. I'm still convinced that the root of this smell issue is the control of the electronic thermostat. Everyone drives differently, with different traffic, and I'm thinking the software is not keeping the temperature (and pressure) low enough in an effort to keep emissions and mileage in the desired ranges. Just an old programmer and systems engineer speculating. The current GM fix of routing the surge/overflow tank fumes down under the car should be working, but only if the 20 psi tank cap isn't being forced open so near the cabin air intake. OK, I'm going to shut up and see what transpires in the future. Thank you for your indulgence.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Are they aware of this issue? If there is a definitive fix then why aren't they letting all of the dealers know about it so when someone comes in they can fix it once without having them come back repeatedly like what's been happening to many folks here?


I haven't asked them about it since it hasn't seemed like it has been an issue with the exception of the occasional water pump leakage causing an inevitable antifreeze smell. That said, if this is a real issue, I will be more than happy to strongly bring it to their attention.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/10677-antifreeze-smell-support.html#post155325


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> More of my musings on this problem. Long ago, when I worked in a garage, pressure testing of the cooling system was done by removing the radiator cap and putting the testing tool on in place. You pumped up the system to the appropriate pressure and let it sit watching for the gauge to go down. You also pressure tested the radiator cap to see if it was at the correct pressure capability. Is this process any different for the Cruze? I'm wondering if some of these smell instances might be due to a malfunctioning cap. Just a thought. I'm still convinced that the root of this smell issue is the control of the electronic thermostat. Everyone drives differently, with different traffic, and I'm thinking the software is not keeping the temperature (and pressure) low enough in an effort to keep emissions and mileage in the desired ranges. Just an old programmer and systems engineer speculating. The current GM fix of routing the surge/overflow tank fumes down under the car should be working, but only if the 20 psi tank cap isn't being forced open so near the cabin air intake. OK, I'm going to shut up and see what transpires in the future. Thank you for your indulgence.


The pressure test is done the same way with the Cruze - you just attach to the overflow tank instead of the radiator. The cap can also be tested in a similar fashion.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Well i just had my water pump replaced about a month ago and its leaking again. I haven't had a chance to take it in yet but will next week. However on a long trip to snowshoe west virginia it didn't leak at all and I didn't have any antifreeze smell from the hood. After I started driving back to work which is 40 miles each way it started leaking again. So the real question is why are these water pumps leaking so easily. It appear that it starts to leak just as the car gets to full temperature. then it doesn't leak anymore. Can't tell where from because it looks to be hitting the belt or pulley and then spraying on the engine bay, not a lot but enough to notice. I only see if after driving. Have yet to see the fluid actually leaking. So at some point during the engine warming up its happens.


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I haven't asked them about it since it hasn't seemed like it has been an issue with the exception of the occasional water pump leakage causing an inevitable antifreeze smell. That said, if this is a real issue, I will be more than happy to strongly bring it to their attention.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/10677-antifreeze-smell-support.html#post155325



With all due respect sir, we have 71 pages in this thread that say IT IS AN ISSUE.

I have hesitated bringing this 'coolant issue' up on various other car sites that I visit, in an effort to allow GM to find a fix (and in an effort to not kill my resale value). 
I think that Jim Frye may be on to something and GM needs to be told about it.

If a positive identification (and fix) of the problem is not forthcoming within the next few weeks, all of us should contact NHTSA and start to make 'noise' on various forums so that GM's 'bottom line' is affected. (since it seems that is the only way to get them to do anything)


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Yay!!!


:angry:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Hoon,

My apologies for asking again if you've answered this before, but have you refilled the coolant tank yet? My ECO MT kept losing coolant until all of a sudden it stopped. My dealership also pressure tested the system for four hours and didn't find a leak, even with florescent dye in the system. Since then I don't appear to have lost coolant which makes me believe there were air bubbles spread throughout in my coolant system that simply worked their way to the highest point in the system, which is the recovery tank.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

obermd said:


> Hoon,
> 
> My apologies for asking again if you've answered this before, but have you refilled the coolant tank yet? My ECO MT kept losing coolant until all of a sudden it stopped. My dealership also pressure tested the system for four hours and didn't find a leak, even with florescent dye in the system. Since then I don't appear to have lost coolant which makes me believe there were air bubbles spread throughout in my coolant system that simply worked their way to the highest point in the system, which is the recovery tank.


My car didn't have any coolant smell and i didn't notice any coolant loss for the first 11K miles. Then i randomly got the smell. I did an oil change around the same time, and coolant level was fine. 3500miles later the tank has lost a considerable amount of coolant...so if i had bubbles it took them 11K miles to work their way out. 

I just refilled it yesterday, we'll see what happens.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It took nearly 15,000 miles for my bubbles to work their way out, but I had a steady coolant drop over the entire time they were working their way out.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow, that's a very long time. Most of my cars have only needed one good heat cycle, maybe two.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Mines going in tomorrow to see if it's leaking from the softplug on the pump. Will report my findings.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

I found the fix. I got a cold. I cant smell anything.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

smash said:


> View attachment 9959
> 
> Coolant temp 226, lots of condensation on top of reservoir. condensation=vapor


I noticed that in the pic I posted there is coolant visible in the tank near the top hose. In the pic posted above by hoon, that area is clear. just an observation. any thoughts?


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Today it is 50 degrees out and I just traveled 120 miles on the highway. The coolant temp hit 221 and mostly stayed around 217-9. No smell in the cabin today just in the engine compartment. This has been the warmest day in the last 2 weeks. Something is sure up, seems like when the temp is lower the car runs hotter and that is when u smell the fumes. When is was below freezing my car would hit 226-228 and I would smell it in the cabin and have to drive with the windows cracked.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

XTreme posted this link for anyone having this issue. make sure to go there and state the issues. he will notify GM after compiling the statements:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/10677-antifreeze-smell-support.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> Well i just had my water pump replaced about a month ago and its leaking again. I haven't had a chance to take it in yet but will next week. However on a long trip to snowshoe west virginia it didn't leak at all and I didn't have any antifreeze smell from the hood. After I started driving back to work which is 40 miles each way it started leaking again. So the real question is why are these water pumps leaking so easily. It appear that it starts to leak just as the car gets to full temperature. then it doesn't leak anymore. Can't tell where from because it looks to be hitting the belt or pulley and then spraying on the engine bay, not a lot but enough to notice. I only see if after driving. Have yet to see the fluid actually leaking. So at some point during the engine warming up its happens.




cruze2011white,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Just drove 10 miles with my window 1/2 down on a 40 degree night. Coolant temps in the 226-228 area, good amount of toxic fumes. Love it!

Car is going in tomorrow


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Finally solved my coolant issue! Good luck everyone


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Finally solved my coolant issue! Good luck everyone


Le how?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Finally solved my coolant issue! Good luck everyone


Care to elaborate?


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I will comment when everything is official. Let me just say I hope the problem gets solved eventually for you guys.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for teasing us. In the mean time we'll just keep huffing dex-cool.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I've been huffing it since April 2012- you should be fine. I'd like to stay and chat but I have to go to the doc to figure out why my hair is turning green  lol


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine was leaking from a bolt and that soft plug. Pictures to follow as soon as i figure out how to do it.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Stacy my problem has been fixed by the dealer. They thought the pump was leaking again also but come to find out the new pump is doing fine but the A/C compressor was leaking so the smell on the hot engine is similiar. Glad I had a extended warranty so I only had to pay 100 dollars instead of almost 800.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Water poured out of that hole which tells me the gasket failed.












The offending bolt









The soft plug which is concealed by the pulley.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

So i just got home from the dealer. 45 minute drive, smelled like coolant for the last 25 min or so. 

They go through their "multi-point" inspection, which is just the tech (a 20ish year old kid with tats all over and "swagger", to be polite) checking off random boxes without looking at anything (his pressures/measurements on brakes and tires weren't even close), and then throw a pressure tester on the res tank, turn it to 20 psi, come back 25 minutes later, and say they've been through the car top to bottom and there are no leaks or problems, and they can't duplicate the smell. 

I got in the car and the temp gauge was less than halfway up. No **** you assholes can't reproduce the smell, you let the car cool off, pressure tested it cool, and then never let it get warm again. I already told you it only smells when it's fully up to temp. 10 miles from the dealer, thing smells like dex cool. Get home, pop the hood, stinks of coolant. It doesn't smell to the point you get when you have a serious leak, but the smell is moderate and clearly there when the car is up to temp. 

This is why i do everything myself.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hoon said:


> So i just got home from the dealer. 45 minute drive, smelled like coolant for the last 25 min or so.
> 
> They go through their "multi-point" inspection, which is just the tech (a 20ish year old kid with tats all over and "swagger", to be polite) checking off random boxes without looking at anything (his pressures/measurements on brakes and tires weren't even close), and then throw a pressure tester on the res tank, turn it to 20 psi, come back 25 minutes later, and say they've been through the car top to bottom and there are no leaks or problems, and they can't duplicate the smell.
> 
> ...












I've had to go back and duplicate the issue driving with the tech more than once.

I shouldn't have to know more about how the car works myself to get them to cover something under warranty.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

I invited a buddy over to spin wrenches, didn't say anything about the issue. My car had been cooling for about 15 minutes before he got to to my house. 

He pulled his car in my garage beside mine, we talk for a minute, he walks over to my car, stands there for a second and says "Dude... this thing smells like coolant". 

All i could do was laugh.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Finally solved my coolant issue! Good luck everyone



I'm going to bet that he traded the car in or is getting put into another car.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Just found an oil leak...haven't found any indications of the coolant leak yet. Car is 9 months old an i'm under it fixing oil leaks. 

Well done GM.

Why didn't the dealer find the oil leak when they were doing their 1475 point inspection?

FAAAACK!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Just found an oil leak...haven't found any indications of the coolant leak yet. Car is 9 months old an i'm under it fixing oil leaks.
> 
> Well done GM.
> 
> ...


Valve cover? Turbo?


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Oil pan. Leaking out from between the pan and block on the backside. I can't seem to find the tq spec for the oil pan bolts. A good portion of the bottom of the pan is coated, easily visible without removing the shield...if your eyes are open. 

Love "technicians".


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

89 in-lbs sir. (~8 ft-lbs)

But I'm not sure if that gasket's still good...


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Hoon said:


> Oil pan. Leaking out from between the pan and block on the backside. I can't seem to find the tq spec for the oil pan bolts. A good portion of the bottom of the pan is coated, easily visible without removing the shield...if your eyes are open.
> 
> Love "technicians".


I hope just torquing the pan bolts fixes it. The last oil pan leak i had ('77 Corolla SR5) required pulling the pan and replacing the gasket. Good luck.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Thx for the spec J. 

No gaskets anymore boys, they're too expensive. 

All they do is a shot of silicone around the pan and stick it on the block. Much more of a PITA if retorquing doesn't work, because you have to pull the pan, completely clean both surfaces, re-apply sealant, and hope you stick it directly in the spot it needs to be, or you make a mess and have to start over.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Thx for the spec J.
> 
> No gaskets anymore boys, they're too expensive.
> 
> All they do is a shot of silicone around the pan and stick it on the block. Much more of a PITA if retorquing doesn't work, because you have to pull the pan, completely clean both surfaces, re-apply sealant, and hope you stick it directly in the spot it needs to be, or you make a mess and have to start over.


That stuff is so annoying. I had a leaking cam seal in a car that was caused by some previous money working on it and scratching the bejesus out of the camshaft. Had a shop replace the camshafts because I didn't have time to do that, re-time it and everything, and then it started leaking from the stupid anaerobic seal out a bolt where all of the oil pressure came up to the back of the head. 










After several failed attempts using RTV to fix the bolt threads, I just took the whole stupid cam-cover off and re-did it. It looked like a child had put the gasket on; it was leaking down into one of the spark plug holes too!


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

That is a very cheap way of building an engine with Silicone as the gasket. My 2002 Camaro had O rings as gaskets and they were great. So they use Silicone on the bottom pan and looks like they also use it for the top . Will this setup last the 100,000 mile test of time.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

So, i've just checked everything that is under the hood and carries coolant. Pulled the motor mount to get to the water pump, took the pulley off that, bone dry. 

Everything is dry, not a sign of a leak anywhere. 

It's got to either be vapor (most likely from the tank) or something in the dash. I don't have tome to pull the whole dash apart today.

Because i can smell it under the hood when the car is hot, i tend to think vapor is escaping somewhere (most likely the reserve tank, i'll take a quick look in the heater core area when i can but i'm not going to dedicate too much time to it, because i think it's fine.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Here are a few pics from today's adventures. 

I wrapped the coolant reservoir cap in paper towel and duct taped it in place (everything was clean/dry), drove 60 miles or so to run an errand for work, and alas, one spot on the paper tower was nice and pink, a bit wet with dex-cool which went through 5-6 layers of paper towel, but only in one spot. It looks much darker in real life than the photo...**** cell phone pics. 

I want to play with it a little more, but it seems coolant vapor is definitely escaping the reservior!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The Jan. 2013 issue of GM TechLink is out and there is no mention of this problem, yet.


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Darn Hoon, I was hoping for everyone's sake we had stumbled upon the cause, but yours is definitely not leaking. I guess we will see if i still experience the smell with my pump replaced with no other noticeable leaks.


----------



## Rednblak (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow, this is scary. I just bought a brand new 2012 Cruze Eco tonight, trading my 2011 SS Camaro in on it. I thought I might have caught a whiff of something while walking around it during the test drive, etc. but assumed it was just paint or something burning off the turbo or exhaust, which it may be. Doesn't seem like these folks with antifreeze smells have had much luck getting them taken care of. Kind of wish I'd joined the forum and read up on this before I purchased. Do the 2012's have as much of an issue with this problem? Not sure of my build date yet.


----------



## ConsideringACruze (Jan 7, 2013)

Rednblak said:


> Wow, this is scary. I just bought a brand new 2012 Cruze Eco tonight, trading my 2011 SS Camaro in on it. I thought I might have caught a whiff of something while walking around it during the test drive, etc. but assumed it was just paint or something burning off the turbo or exhaust, which it may be. Doesn't seem like these folks with antifreeze smells have had much luck getting them taken care of. Kind of wish I'd joined the forum and read up on this before I purchased. Do the 2012's have as much of an issue with this problem? Not sure of my build date yet.


Rednblak,

I'm in the situation where I found this forum just as I'm ready to buy a Cruze.
I was stunned at this huge thread so started asking about it here.
I can't even get the Chevy Rep that supposedly reads & posts on this board to answer my questions about the issue *BEFORE* I buy the car.
I'm still going to get the car if they respond about the issue with a decent answer.
But in my mind, if they're ignoring me with a pre-sale question, they'll do even less with a post-sale problem.
Pretty surprised actually. I thought GM changed.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

bodeis said:


> Darn Hoon, I was hoping for everyone's sake we had stumbled upon the cause, but yours is definitely not leaking. I guess we will see if i still experience the smell with my pump replaced with no other noticeable leaks.


Well, i don't think the day was a failure. The picture of the paper towel with the tiny little pink spot is misleading because of the flash. It had a decent wet spot in one area where vapor is leaking out of the system, and considering the surge tank is right near the heat intake duct, it makes sense for that to be the cause of the interior smell. I'm going to do a little temporary fix to force any vapor escaping from the tank out a separate line and away from underneath the car and see if that solves the issue. 

This is a great car with a couple silly problems. I'm **** bent on sorting this out, because it really is ruining my ownership experience at this point, and the incompetent clowns at the dealer never will. 



Rednblak said:


> Wow, this is scary. I just bought a brand new 2012 Cruze Eco tonight, trading my 2011 SS Camaro in on it. I thought I might have caught a whiff of something while walking around it during the test drive, etc. but assumed it was just paint or something burning off the turbo or exhaust, which it may be. Doesn't seem like these folks with antifreeze smells have had much luck getting them taken care of. Kind of wish I'd joined the forum and read up on this before I purchased. Do the 2012's have as much of an issue with this problem? Not sure of my build date yet.


Congrats, these really are very good cars. Safe, economical, torquey and fun. It seems there are a few issues popping up with some cars, but for the amount of cars sold i think it's impressive that i haven't seen any more significant problems over the last 2-3 years. 

I wouldn't worry about any smells yet, it's probably just new plastics. Of the unlucky people who have the smell, it doesn't seem to develop until later on. My car didn't have any abnormal smells until 11K miles. 




ConsideringACruze said:


> Rednblak,
> 
> I'm in the situation where I found this forum just as I'm ready to buy a Cruze.
> I was stunned at this huge thread so started asking about it here.
> ...


At this point i don't think GM is acknowledging that there's an issue, so i'm not sure what response you'll get. 

It's a good car, i have a lot of fun with it. At times i regret the purchase, but there's no other car in the compact class i'd rather have. I'd rather have to sort out a few minor issues like an oil leak and coolant vapor and have fun with my car, then drive something lame like a '12 civic or corolla. 

The focus would be my next pick, but they are far from problem free also.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

GM knows that this (coolant smell) is an issue with the 2011 and 2012 Cruze. There is a bulletin, PI0740 dated 5/29/2012 that communicates this fact, plus provides a "correction" in 2 areas. First is adding seals under the front cowl screen panel to seal it up better so that it can not draw air into the ventilation system from under the hood. The 2nd is to run a drain tube from the coolant reservoir or surge tank to the bottom of the car.
Has anyone who has taken their car in for service, had the dealer add the drain tube? At first glance yesterday, when I removed the cap, I was expecting to see a nipple where the hose could be pushed on. But, there was nothing. I just took another look and now see that there is indeed a covered channel that directs the vapor or liquid that may be expelled by the system. I did not see any evidence of coolant in the channel or at it's exit on my car. So my question still stands whether anyone has had this drain tube added - and did it help.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been reading/monitoring this thread for the past few months. I purchased a 2012 LT 1.4 with 5911 miles in November 2012. First, I want to say I do like the car--the handling, safety features, fun to drive and it is economical. I thought I did my homework thoroughly prior to purchase, but missed a page or two somewhere regarding the antifreeze issue. I did have a "sweet" smell in the cabin after purchase, but assumed it was the shampoo they used to clean the seats per my request. After purchase, I went through the owner’s manual to become familiar with the vehicle and checked over the engine. I noticed that the coolant was low (approximately 2 marks low below the full mark) and topped it off per the owner’s manual with dexcool. As of today the coolant has not dropped. When I started to use the heater I noticed the smell of antifreeze. I checked my garage floor daily and had no leaks. I realized as my coolant temperature reached 170ish and up the smell became stronger. I thought I would search for possible antifreeze info and came across this forum. Here is where I started to realize I might have a problem. I was hoping that it was a glitch and would pass over time--not happening. I am not a mechanic, but started to do my own troubleshooting before taking it in for the tape/hose/sealant/dye pressure test job. Here is what my troubleshooting revealed:

Before PI0740 completed.
- Ran engine outside in driveway with hood open and heater off until engine reached between 180's – 220s. Had rag over pressure cap/tank. Sat in car--no smell - turned temp control to max temp - fan switch to 4 - reentered car after 5-10 minutes heater running--no smell.
- Turned off heater - opened windows to clear inside cabin - removed rag overcap/tank - closed hood and windows - ran engine temp back up to 180s - 220 temp range - turned on heater - temp control max - reentered vehicle - antifreeze smell really bad. This tells me with hood closed vapors are possibly being released through cap or another source and drawn into air intake to the cabin.

Before and after PI0740
- If I keep the windows closed overnight and reenter the vehicle the next morning I have the "sweet" coolant smell after running the heater the day before. If I open the windows at night to air out the cabin I do not have the"sweet" smell in the morning. 
- Check floor and carpet weekly--no sign of leaks from heater core.
- Driving - I don't notice the smell in the cabin until coolant temp reaches 170ish or higher--the higher the coolant temp the stronger the smell - max coolant temp noticed since purchase of vehicle is 226
- If I back the temp control down and start mixing cooler air the smell is less noticeable, but still present
- I do have antifreeze smell under the hood and it lingers in my garage for a few hours after driving. Next morning there is no smell in garage or under hood before starting car.

I did contact GM and opened a case as soon as I suspected a problem. I scheduled my car with the dealership to get the TSB completed (tape/hose/seal job/dye pressure test). They completed the PI 0740 TSB. Got the tube, tape and seal job - no leaks found during pressure test. I still had the antifreeze smell after the TSB and was not satisfied with the work done during the first visit regarding the sealing process. I took it back in (2nd visit) and it appears that they sealed the required areas as outlined. I am still smelling dexcool, but there is a noticeable difference and appears that vapors are being blocked to some extent before entering the cabin.

Another tidbit of info - I took a flashlight and shined light through the top edge of the cowl space behind the surge tank. There appears to be a "felt" type of seal that runs along the top edge. There are areas that the light shines through and not completely sealed. I am thinking that if the pressure cap is the problem the vapors are being drawn into the air inlet through the cracked openings along this edge. Is this an area that required the seal repair? 

Another note - The foreman at my dealership thinks that vapors are possibly entering through another area. This is what my invoice states “Possible smell is coming in through drain in cowl box when it opens.” This drain box has a flap you can open/close next to the pressure hoses between engine compartment and cabin. Apparently the environmental control system operates the opening/closing of this flap when running your heater--at least that is what the foreman told me. When the flap opens—vapors possibly pass through.

GM and the dealership have worked closely with me to try to solve the problem. GM called me yesterday and is turning my case over to the district specialist. I was informed that I will get a call Monday from them. Not sure what will happen next—hopefully something to fix the problem.

This is what I do know. (1) I want the problem fixed. (2) I hope GM will design/modify the proper parts to solve this problem. The Cruze is a great vehicle and I don't want a "bandage" job as a fix. I am thinking we have engineers reading this thread. I would hope they would be able to figure this issue out by reading everyone's input. There is a ton of info listed on this thread to help troubleshoot/solve this problem.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I went through the exact same thing as you- TSB fx did not work and they tried multiple times to fix it. I went through all levels of GM Customer Service. They had no answers for me and the factory rep told me he does not think this is a big problem with the Cruze since he has not come across this. 



BigSkyMontana said:


> I've been reading/monitoring this thread for the past fewmonths. I purchased a 2012 LT 1.4 with5911 miles in November 2012. First, I want to say I do like the car--thehandling, safety, fun to drive and it is economical. I thought I did myhomework thoroughly prior to purchase, but missed a page or two somewhereregarding the antifreeze issue. I did have a "sweet" smell in thecabin after purchase, but assumed it was the shampoo they used to clean theseats per my request. After purchase, I went through the owner’s manual tobecome familiar with the vehicle and checked over the engine. I noticed thatthe coolant was low (approximately 2 marks low below the full mark) and toppedit off per the owner’s manual with dex-cool. As of today the coolant has notdropped. When I started to use theheater I noticed the smell of antifreeze. I checked my garage floor daily andhad no leaks. I realized as my coolant temperature reached 170ish and up thesmell became stronger. I thought I would search for possible antifreeze infoand came across this forum. Here iswhere I started to realize I might have a problem. I was hoping that it was aglitch and would pass over time--not happening. I am not a mechanic, butstarted to do my own troubleshooting before taking it in for the tape/hose/sealant/dyepressure test job. Here is what my troubleshooting revealed:
> Before PI0740 completed.
> - Ran engine outside in driveway with hood open and heater off until enginereached between 180's – 220s. Had rag over pressure cap/tank. Sat in car--nosmell - turned temp control to max temp - fan switch to 4 - reentered car after5-10 minutes heater running--no smell.
> - Turned off heater - opened windows to clear inside cabin - removed rag overcap/tank - closed hood and windows - ran engine temp back up to 180s - 220 temprange - turned on heater - temp control max - reentered vehicle - antifreezesmell really bad. This tells me with hood closed vapors are possibly beingreleased through cap or another source and drawn into outside air intake to thecabin.
> ...


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for the post big sky. How far does the extra drain tube from the TSB run?


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

It appears to be routed down quite a ways behind the left front wheel well. I am thinking I would be able to see the end of the tubing if I put the car on a lift.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

I know that the antifreeze issue is not a problem for many Cruze owners, but some of us do have a problem. My case was handled quickly through GM and I am not sure if my dealership is fully aware of the problem. The dealership has been helpful, but appears they are unsure which route to take next. This is where I hope the district specialist will be helpful. I would buy another Cruze and I feel these cars are well built and road worthy. I just need to get some help in solving this problem with my Cruze. I am hoping that my posts on this forum will somehow be helpful. Many other postings on this thread has helped me have a better understanding of this problem.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

I'll be taking my car in on Monday, 1/21, for the TSB. I'm a bit skeptical that this is going to do much given what I've seen here and knowing that the problem is really somewhere under the hood. I'd love not to get the smell inside the car but if it's still coming from under the hood, it's going to be hard to keep it out completely if the real problem isn't fixed. But I'm willing to take this next step and evaluate the results. I'll report back after the service is done and I've had a few days with it.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

I had all the services done (dye test, presure tests, adding vent hose) and the smell still happens upon the car hitting operating temp with the heat vent on. I just recieved a call and survey about GM customers service as they did call me after the repairs. Not such a good evaluation from me. 13 months and the car is gone and I made a promise to myself not to deal with GM after being a lifetime loyal customer. It s mostly because they know there is a problem and not only have no answer but keep doing a guessing game in hopes you will just go away. I will not let them attempt any repairs unless I am confident they know what they are doing. I am certain if I had the time I could Lemon Law this thing.


----------



## ConsideringACruze (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello. 
I don't own a Cruze but was considering purchasing one.
I even went to a local dealer to ask about the issue with the antifreeze.
I received an email reply today.

Does this help any of you?
----------------------
My manager called the service manager about the issue 
we discussed. Looks like the cooling vapors were collecting under the hood and 
entering the passenger compartment threw the firewall. As of May 29, 2012 Chevy 
has added hood/firewall seals & a coolant reservoir overflow drain tube to fix 
the problem. 
----------------------

Has anyone had the hood/firewall seals AND the overflow drain tube done? Did both of those fix the issue?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ConsideringACruze said:


> Hello.
> I don't own a Cruze but was considering purchasing one.
> I even went to a local dealer to ask about the issue with the antifreeze.
> I received an email reply today.
> ...


Just to note, what your manager told you indicates that all Cruzes produced after May 29, 2012 will have this fix already performed. 

Did you receive my message in your initial thread?

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...es-posts-board-ive-decided-against-cruze.html


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

Why is it a problem in the winter and not the summer? It is not an under the hood smell! ONLY when heat in cabin is needed.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

puttski said:


> Why is it a problem in the winter and not the summer? It is not an under the hood smell! ONLY when heat in cabin is needed.


The vapor leak is near the intake duct for the heat under the hood.


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

So you dont use the intake duct in the summer? hmm I am stumpped..


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

You use the heat in the summer? 

I suspect the vapors would condense at the A/C core, assuming it draws from the same spot. I've never bothered to check where the A/C draws from.


----------



## puttski (Mar 30, 2012)

So what about no A/C just outside air -- you should smell that crap. not many posts no heating season why?


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

There has been NO redesign of the cooling system at all- GM had confirmed it with me. The dealer was talking about the TSB from May. You have to ask yourself why they would come out with a TSB that involves venting the cooling reservoir differently and then not change anything in later models in 2012 and for 2013. I asked why my car and not other cars- what is different with mine? They had no answer for me. This leads me to believe there is a design issue and that TSB was a fix they thought would work for those who complain about it. When my experience with all of this is finally over I will give you guys the whole story- I am not jinxing myself. Interesting that this weekend temps were in the 60s and today they dropped to the upper 20s this morning. Guess what- no coolant smell in the cabin this weekend, but today it was unbearable. Not fun driving down the road with windows open.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> Can you explain this further? If the cabin air filter is on the passenger side then how or why is the cabin air intake on the drivers side. I thought all air was first routed through the cabin air filter.


I can tell you one thing: putting the fan to the highest setting, I can feel and hear the airflow through the vent on the driver's side, right below the windshield wiper. Nothing on the passenger side. I will double check this tomorrow, but I am 99% sure it is that way but I cannot tell you why


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> I can tell you one thing: putting the fan to the highest setting, I can feel and hear the airflow through the vent on the driver's side, right below the windshield wiper. Nothing on the passenger side. I will double check this tomorrow, but I am 99% sure it is that way but I cannot tell you why


Same on the 12. Saw it suck in a mist when I was troubleshooting my recirculate damper not working 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

lhall said:


> I'll be taking my car in on Monday, 1/21, for the TSB. I'm a bit skeptical that this is going to do much given what I've seen here and knowing that the problem is really somewhere under the hood. I'd love not to get the smell inside the car but if it's still coming from under the hood, it's going to be hard to keep it out completely if the real problem isn't fixed. But I'm willing to take this next step and evaluate the results. I'll report back after the service is done and I've had a few days with it.


Could you also post the results of the seal job as I am still questioning the way they completed the TSB on my vehicle? They did not seal any area along the top of the cowl space where the felt seal meets the top edge of the cowl space, only along the left and right side. They used a black sticky like substance that you can mold with your hands. My dealership thinks the smell is coming through the drain box attached to the cowl space. Whatever the case it would be great if they could figure out where the smell is coming from first. If they could figure that out then the TSB maintenance completed would probably be more effective after they remedy that problem.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze2011white said:


> Stacy my problem has been fixed by the dealer. They thought the pump was leaking again also but come to find out the new pump is doing fine but the A/C compressor was leaking so the smell on the hot engine is similiar. Glad I had a extended warranty so I only had to pay 100 dollars instead of almost 800.



cruze2011white,
Thank you for the update. I am happy to hear that this has been taken care of for you! If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hoon said:


> Just found an oil leak...haven't found any indications of the coolant leak yet. Car is 9 months old an i'm under it fixing oil leaks.
> 
> Well done GM.
> 
> ...



Hoon,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

If this is a design flaw or issue with the vapors escaping out of the coolant surge tank, why doesn't every Cruze have this issue instead only some of us? I have mine going in for this issue, I mentioned the TSB for the vent tube, but they said they believed it to be the heater core, so they're replacing that this Thursday. Here's hoping that is the issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BigSkyMontana said:


> I've been reading/monitoring this thread for the past few months. I purchased a 2012 LT 1.4 with 5911 miles in November 2012. First, I want to say I do like the car--the handling, safety features, fun to drive and it is economical. I thought I did my homework thoroughly prior to purchase, but missed a page or two somewhere regarding the antifreeze issue. I did have a "sweet" smell in the cabin after purchase, but assumed it was the shampoo they used to clean the seats per my request. After purchase, I went through the owner’s manual to become familiar with the vehicle and checked over the engine. I noticed that the coolant was low (approximately 2 marks low below the full mark) and topped it off per the owner’s manual with dexcool. As of today the coolant has not dropped. When I started to use the heater I noticed the smell of antifreeze. I checked my garage floor daily and had no leaks. I realized as my coolant temperature reached 170ish and up the smell became stronger. I thought I would search for possible antifreeze info and came across this forum. Here is where I started to realize I might have a problem. I was hoping that it was a glitch and would pass over time--not happening. I am not a mechanic, but started to do my own troubleshooting before taking it in for the tape/hose/sealant/dye pressure test job. Here is what my troubleshooting revealed:
> 
> Before PI0740 completed.
> - Ran engine outside in driveway with hood open and heater off until engine reached between 180's – 220s. Had rag over pressure cap/tank. Sat in car--no smell - turned temp control to max temp - fan switch to 4 - reentered car after 5-10 minutes heater running--no smell.
> ...



BigSkyMontana,
I am sorry to hear that you are experiencing this issue with your Cruze. I do understand your frustrations with this. I see that you have a case open in regards to this. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

blackcruzelt said:


> If this is a design flaw or issue with the vapors escaping out of the coolant surge tank, why doesn't every Cruze have this issue instead only some of us? I have mine going in for this issue, I mentioned the TSB for the vent tube, but they said they believed it to be the heater core, so they're replacing that this Thursday. Here's hoping that is the issue.


some people might not even realize what the smell is.... it does have a sweet smell to it. My wife didn t notice until I pointed the smell out to her.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

I have been experiencing the smell intermittent during cold weather after the TSB fix. The forecast for this weekend into next week is for high temps below 0F. -20F low. I am panning to take it out in -20F temps to see what happens.


----------



## cruzer13 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have been following this thread for a while because I to am experiencing the coolant problem.
My car has been at the dealer for over 2 months now with no resolution. They have done all
the things mentioned here (TSB, heater core, water pump, etc.) They still have know idea what
is causing the problem. They have talked about replacing the car, but want me to pay for wear
and tear (basically wanting me trade in the car for a loss). I have decided to file a lemon law claim
with the BBB since I don't know what else I can do.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzer13 said:


> I have been following this thread for a while because I to am experiencing the coolant problem.
> My car has been at the dealer for over 2 months now with no resolution. They have done all
> the things mentioned here (TSB, heater core, water pump, etc.) They still have know idea what
> is causing the problem. They have talked about replacing the car, but want me to pay for wear
> ...


Could you make a report of this in the support thread also? It may help you get this issue resolved once and for all. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/10677-antifreeze-smell-support.html

Welcome to CruzeTalk by the way.


----------



## william10609 (Dec 13, 2012)

If you need to reproduce the odor for a dealership, park on a adown hill angle front end down, close windows, heater up and idle for about 10 - 15 minutes.it has worked every time for me, thought the mechanic was going to through-up one time. Just keep fighting, and file complaints every where you can.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

william10609 said:


> If you need to reproduce the odor for a dealership, park on a adown hill angle front end down, close windows, heater up and idle for about 10 - 15 minutes.it has worked every time for me, thought the mechanic was going to through-up one time. Just keep fighting, and file complaints every where you can.


Do you have a case on file with GM?


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

I opened one today. Bulletin fix did not resolve.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jj64 said:


> I opened one today. Bulletin fix did not resolve.


Please also post a report in this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/10677-antifreeze-smell-support.html


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Noticed a white deposit running along the bottom edge of the material fastened underneath the hood above the surge tank. Leaving a nice trail-- most noticeable. Wondering if this is coolant from the surge tank venting through the pressure cap?


----------



## darbymd (Mar 6, 2012)

I too have the same issue but its intermittent,and can't be duplicated. It's usually with the heater on.


----------



## 2012CruzeLTZ (May 25, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Long time lurker, first time posting here.

My wife and I both have 2012 Cruze's and after reading about the antifreeze complaints I decided to check our cars. Low and behold both coolant overflow tanks are low...

My wife's car:
2012 Cruze LT1, 16,000 miles, coolant overflow tank is bone dry. No smell in the cabin or under the hood.

My car:
2012 Cruze LTZ, 13,000 miles, coolant tank is almost empty. No smell in the cabin, slight antifreeze smell under the hood after the car has been driven.

I have appointments for both vehicles to have this checked out and will update with the dealers findings.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

darbymd said:


> I too have the same issue but its intermittent,and can't be duplicated. It's usually with the heater on.


Interesting. Appears that this white deposit was once a liquid and dried leaving a white stain on my vehicle.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BigSkyMontana said:


> Interesting. Appears that this white deposit was once a liquid and dried leaving a white stain on my vehicle.


Like this?









FWIW, come to think of it, that tank was right near the air intake too, just behind that strut tower. Never had any problems with vapors...except from oil dripping on the exhaust. Man, that stunk.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

The issue "can't be duplicated" because of 1 of 2 things. 


1) Complete stupidity and incompetence

2) GM doesn't want it to be duplicated...send people away, they'll give up soon and it'll be cheaper for us...


----------



## bodeis (Jan 28, 2012)

Hoon said:


> The issue "can't be duplicated" because of 1 of 2 things.
> 
> 
> 1) Complete stupidity and incompetence
> ...


You ever tried to duplicate an intermittant problem? Not always the easiest thing to do. That being said, it's ridiculous for GM to not have acknowledged that their fixes aren't working. I got a notice in the mail for my trailblazer. There is a problem with the door modules, they dont have a fix but they are working on it and wanted to give everyone notice. Does that satisfy me? No. But at least they are communicating the fact that they are aware of the problem.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Regarding the above message from 2012CruzeLTZ, could you please let us know who is doing the oil changes and maintenance on both of your vehicles. I only ask because I had the pleasure of changing the battery on a neighbors car yesterday. After installing the new battery and getting everything back into place, I then turned to 2 simple areas; oil and coolant. Pulled the dipstick and oil level appeared to be at the bottom of the marks. Oil had been changed in mid Dec, under 1000 miles. Car has 57,000 miles on it. Shined a light on the overflow bottle, not a surge tank like the Cruze, and it was just barely above the level of the hose connection. Moral of the story is, just because you have your car serviced by "Professionals," you still need to be responsible and check on the work.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Silver Streak said:


> Regarding the above message from 2012CruzeLTZ, could you please let us know who is doing the oil changes and maintenance on both of your vehicles. I only ask because I had the pleasure of changing the battery on a neighbors car yesterday. After installing the new battery and getting everything back into place, I then turned to 2 simple areas; oil and coolant. Pulled the dipstick and oil level appeared to be at the bottom of the marks. Oil had been changed in mid Dec, under 1000 miles. Car has 57,000 miles on it. Shined a light on the overflow bottle, not a surge tank like the Cruze, and it was just barely above the level of the hose connection. Moral of the story is, just because you have your car serviced by "Professionals," you still need to be responsible and check on the work.


Even still, since the cooling system is a closed loop, the coolant shouldn't have dropped any really, especially since they only have 12k to 16k on the cars. I would assume if you're low on coolant, its leaking out or maybe burning off? My wife has a 2009 cobalt that has 70k on it and she has never added coolant to it and its pretty much full. I've heard of "air bubbles" being in the system, but I doubt its a full tank worth.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

blackcruzelt said:


> Even still, since the cooling system is a closed loop, the coolant shouldn't have dropped any really, especially since they only have 12k to 16k on the cars. I would assume if you're low on coolant, its leaking out or maybe burning off? My wife has a 2009 cobalt that has 70k on it and she has never added coolant to it and its pretty much full. I've heard of "air bubbles" being in the system, but I doubt its a full tank worth.


We've had quite a few Cruzes with low coolant straight off the lot. It seems something people need to check on and top off. Should be something the dealers do automatically, but I doubt they check for it.


----------



## 2012CruzeLTZ (May 25, 2012)

Silver Streak said:


> Regarding the above message from 2012CruzeLTZ, could you please let us know who is doing the oil changes and maintenance on both of your vehicles. I only ask because I had the pleasure of changing the battery on a neighbors car yesterday. After installing the new battery and getting everything back into place, I then turned to 2 simple areas; oil and coolant. Pulled the dipstick and oil level appeared to be at the bottom of the marks. Oil had been changed in mid Dec, under 1000 miles. Car has 57,000 miles on it. Shined a light on the overflow bottle, not a surge tank like the Cruze, and it was just barely above the level of the hose connection. Moral of the story is, just because you have your car serviced by "Professionals," you still need to be responsible and check on the work.


I have done the oil changes and tire rotations on both cars since we bought them last year in May. I honestly just have overlooked the coolant level. There was never any tell tale signs that it would or should be low (drips, smell in the car, etc.). I will definitely be sure to check it now. 

The wife's goes in the shop tomorrow, and mine goes in Friday. I will report back what they find out.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

The Cruze has this problem yet it seems the Chevy Sonic does not. Different parts but yet the engine is same however the coolant tank different. GM should have a fix for us if they look into the Sonic and find out what they did different.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> The Cruze has this problem yet it seems the Chevy Sonic does not. Different parts but yet the engine is same however the coolant tank different. GM should have a fix for us if they look into the Sonic and find out what they did different.


Made a good tank apparently. 

I would advise against adding coolant up to the line. It worsened the smell tenfold in mine. If its below the mark, it doesn't matter too much. It will only expand when hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> The Cruze has this problem yet it seems the Chevy Sonic does not. Different parts but yet the engine is same however the coolant tank different. GM should have a fix for us if they look into the Sonic and find out what they did different.


The Sonic is nearly 400 pounds lighter than the Cruze. The same engine is performing much differently to achieve nearly the same mileage. I'd bet that the ECU maps/software are very much different between the two cars. I'm betting the Cruze 1.4L implementation is working much harder.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've noticed that no-one in Europe, Asia, or Australia has complaints about this - perhaps GM in the USA should have just copied the Korean Cruze?


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

Report is pretty much same story. Noted lighted or from heat last winter and definite coolant smell outside when parked. System checked for coolant leak last aug - NTF. Noticed stronger odor w/ cold weather, took back in, TSB fix for hood seals and drain line. No change. Took back in. Initial report - NTF (I gave them detailed,repeatable procedure). I called cust serv and started case last night. Called dealer today, service had not called him yet. He did comment that it was the first time service fix did not work which I found odd since he stated the prior day NTF. About to suggest sitting in a new car for 45 minutes, then mine. I'll provide the eye drops...


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> I've noticed that no-one in Europe, Asia, or Australia has complaints about this - perhaps GM in the USA should have just copied the Korean Cruze?


So the real key is if the above statement is true, that is, no complaints with coolant smell outside North America, what is physically different between a 1.4L turbo (gas/petrol) powertrain setup in a Lordstown produced Cruze vs. a Cruze built and sold outside North America. The problem is the probability of ever getting one of each side-by-side is slim. I realize that the software calibrations are most likely unique for each car, but what about the actual hardware, the physical parts. What's common and what is unique?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Bohdan said:


> The Cruze has this problem yet it seems the Chevy Sonic does not. Different parts but yet the engine is same however the coolant tank different. GM should have a fix for us if they look into the Sonic and find out what they did different.


The Sonic just like the new Buick Encore do not have the tank mounted directly in front of the driver near the HVAC air intake. Both of those cars its mounted to the upper radiator support at least 2-3ft farther away from where air enters the cabin.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Silver Streak said:


> So the real key is if the above statement is true, that is, no complaints with coolant smell outside North America, what is physically different between a 1.4L turbo (gas/petrol) powertrain setup in a Lordstown produced Cruze vs. a Cruze built and sold outside North America. The problem is the probability of ever getting one of each side-by-side is slim. I realize that the software calibrations are most likely unique for each car, but what about the actual hardware, the physical parts. What's common and what is unique?


After making the above post, I realized that maybe the forum members outside the USA & Canada can be of some help. It would be great to have available and posted some good clear digital photo, using a real camera and not a camera phone, of the surge tank and cooling system on a 1.4L Turbo petrol Cruze made outside the US. Since the likely hood of getting an actual car for examination is remote, having some good underhood photos, specifically of the surge tank and such would be great. Is there a better way to ask for these photos vs. inside this thread?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

If it wasn't stinking hot outside - 40C - I'd wander up the road and talk a dealer into opening the lid of one for me!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Silver Streak said:


> After making the above post, I realized that maybe the forum members outside the USA & Canada can be of some help. It would be great to have available and posted some good clear digital photo, using a real camera and not a camera phone, of the surge tank and cooling system on a 1.4L Turbo petrol Cruze made outside the US. Since the likely hood of getting an actual car for examination is remote, having some good underhood photos, specifically of the surge tank and such would be great. Is there a better way to ask for these photos vs. inside this thread?


Keep in mind that even the 1.8's are not immune from this issue, according to the poll about the smell started here.

Any foreign Cruze - besides the 2.0 diesel, because I already know that is different - would be helpful here.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

bodeis said:


> You ever tried to duplicate an intermittant problem? Not always the easiest thing to do. That being said, it's ridiculous for GM to not have acknowledged that their fixes aren't working. I got a notice in the mail for my trailblazer. There is a problem with the door modules, they dont have a fix but they are working on it and wanted to give everyone notice. Does that satisfy me? No. But at least they are communicating the fact that they are aware of the problem.


It's not intermittent in my car anymore, it's every time it reaches operating temp.

I told the dealer this, they let my car cool off, pressure tested it, and told me they could not duplicate the issue. 

Either they're retarded, or they don't want to duplicate the issue. I drove home 45 minutes tonight with the heat off for the last 30 minutes, because after it hits temp it stinks.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> I've noticed that no-one in Europe, Asia, or Australia has complaints about this - perhaps GM in the USA should have just copied the Korean Cruze?



I wonder if THEY have transmission problems too or are they trouble free?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> I wonder if THEY have transmission problems too or are they trouble free?


I don't.

A lass I know who has a 1.8 automatic doesn't - but she is a gurlie!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Engine bay pic - I JFG'ed it. Linkie is at http://www.caradvice.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/holden_cruze_fs_002.jpg


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

grs1961 said:


> Engine bay pic - I JFG'ed it. Linkie is at http://www.caradvice.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/holden_cruze_fs_002.jpg
> View attachment 10220


Ah, looks exactly the same!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Ah, looks exactly the same!


Yes, but it lives in a different environment with different mileage/EPA(ADR) targets, so it may not operate like the US version. I'm thinking that you may not be able to compare US Cruzen to non-US Cruzen. It is likely that the US Cruze is set up differently from its foreign counterparts and that set up is the cause. It may be something that wasn't seen in those "4 Million" miles of testing before the US version got designed and built.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Yes, but it lives in a different environment with different mileage/EPA(ADR) targets, so it may not operate like the US version. I'm thinking that you may not be able to compare US Cruzen to non-US Cruzen. It is likely that the US Cruze is set up differently from its foreign counterparts and that set up is the cause. It may be something that wasn't seen in those "4 Million" miles of testing before the US version got designed and built.



There were a LOT of things that weren't seen in those "4 million" miles of testing!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Ah, looks exactly the same!


Not quite. The coolant level in the picture is at the bottom of the arrow on our coolant tanks. The fill point for our cars is over an inch higher. I wonder if this is part of the difference.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm kinda wondering if there was a reason mine wasn't filled a whole lot from the factory. I took about an inch of liquid out, below the bottom of the arrow, and the smell drastically reduced.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Has anyone had success or heard of anyone who had success with the TSB (extra drain tube, tape, seals, dye, pressure check)--meaning it worked--complete fix and no further problems? It would be nice to know the data on this issue. Maybe open a poll to gather some data and forward to GM.


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

BigSkyMontana said:


> Has anyone had success or heard of anyone who had success with the TSB (extra drain tube, tape, seals, dye, pressure check)--meaning it worked--complete fix and no further problems? It would be nice to know the data on this issue. Maybe open a poll to gather some data and forward to GM.


IMO the TSB "fix" is not a real fix, just a bandaid repair. The true problem is that the overflow/purge tank is venting on SOME, not all cars, which is then being drawn in through the cabin air intake. Rerouting this purge to below the car isn't fixing the real problem, its only moving it to a spot that doesn't end up in the car, well as easily anyways. what needs to be figured out is why some cars are purging and some are not. 

Case in point my eco will have the smell outside the car and occasionally I'll smell it inside, usually when on the highway, car at full temp fan speed on 1 temp all the way up. Buddy of mine has an LT and his has NO smell at anytime.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

No smell in Penguin LS. I just drove the car and also asked my son if there were any strange smells not left by dirty socks.


----------



## ConsideringACruze (Jan 7, 2013)

mikep88 said:


> IMO the TSB "fix" is not a real fix, just a bandaid repair. The true problem is that the overflow/purge tank is venting on SOME, not all cars, which is then being drawn in through the cabin air intake. Rerouting this purge to below the car isn't fixing the real problem, its only moving it to a spot that doesn't end up in the car, well as easily anyways. what needs to be figured out is why some cars are purging and some are not.



EXCELLENT POST.

That is *EXACTLY* what I told the dealer whom I was considering buying a cruze.

If he could tell me what was causing it so my car wouldn't have the problem, I would buy one.

He can not do it.

He has no idea.

Does GM? Maybe yes, maybe no. Maybe the fix is too costly. Maybe a costly adjustment now will get the owners from prior years to demand the costly adjustment for themselves. 

One thing for sure. With the internet today, keeping issues like this quiet are no longer an option. Customers talk between themselves now & when dealers individually attribute real problems to personality issues with the customer (yes, that's what the dealer's service manager claimed at my local dealer when I asked him about the problem), such trash will be seen thru as the garbage & tremendously insulting responses that they are AND sales WILL be affected.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Imagine what would happen if quite a few customers with this problem started to drive around the inner city area with gas masks on and wording on the back window saying. * I have to because this car vents coolant fumes inside*. And then the news media picks it up and so it starts.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ConsideringACruze said:


> EXCELLENT POST.
> 
> That is *EXACTLY* what I told the dealer whom I was considering buying a cruze.
> 
> ...


While this is one of the largest threads on this board, let's not make a mountain out of a molehill. Consider that the Cruze sells extremely well and that, as I noted in a previous thread, this forum is specifically designed to attract people who have problems with their vehicles. If this issue was anywhere near as prevalent as some people in this thread make it out to be, the Cruze would see a sharp decline in sales and NHTSA would be all over the issue like they were with the engine shield hack. 

Try this one for a change. Instead of claiming guilty until proven innocent, go around and tell this to your local dealer:

"I know that these cars all smell of antifreeze! I want you to start up every one of these Cruzes and I guarantee at least one of them will smell of antifreeze, new or used." This website has 8,220 registered members, and according the statistics in my admin console, gets 250-350 new registrations per month, with around 300-350 unique member visits per day. Out of those 8,220 registered members and the tens of thousands of lurking viewers on this site, try calculating what percentage of them are complaining about this problem. 

I would not at all be surprised if you fire up every Cruze on the lot, new or used, and don't smell any trace of antifreeze. 

If this is the only thing that's keeping you from buying a Cruze given your options, you really need to do some research to see the problems that other cars have had in the past. I don't yet believe that Toyota's legal battles regarding unintended acceleration are over, as one example.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

What makes this a sad problem is that over the few months I have spoken to quite a few customers that have parked next to me and I have mentioned this problem and have showed them under my hood how all is well with my overflow tank but once they opened there hood there tanks were at least half way down one was almost empty and these customers do not know about this problem and are not members here. I have given them this site so they can see what is going on. I keep wondering how many customers have this problem and have taken it to there dealers with a no problem found. Our Cruze is doing very well we have just hit the over 4,000 mile range it is just sad to see this problem going on into 2013.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> No smell in Penguin LS. I just drove the car and also asked my son if there were any strange smells not left by dirty socks.


I wonder what would happen if you drove Penguin over your regular route where you get the "smell"? Too bad Penguin isn't another 1.4L motor.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

"While this is one of the largest threads on this board, let's not make a mountain out of a molehill. Consider that the Cruze sells extremely well and that, as I noted in a previous thread, this forum is specifically designed to attract people who have problems with their vehicles. If this issue was anywhere near as prevalent as some people in this thread make it out to be, the Cruze would see a sharp decline in sales "

Since this is not a prevalent issue, then one can deduce that my car is defective. Not the same as most others. GM has not been able to fix my unusual vehicle. They owe me and all others similarly affected an answer and perhaps a refund.

Your intentions were good, but it sounds like you are making lite of a problem that bothers my spouse so much she does not want to even ride in my car. Kinda like someone having minor surgery. It's only minor when someone else is going under the knife.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> What makes this a sad problem is that over the few months I have spoken to quite a few customers that have parked next to me and I have mentioned this problem and have showed them under my hood how all is well with my overflow tank but once they opened there hood there tanks were at least half way down one was almost empty and these customers do not know about this problem and are not members here. I have given them this site so they can see what is going on. I keep wondering how many customers have this problem and have taken it to there dealers with a no problem found. Our Cruze is doing very well we have just hit the over 4,000 mile range it is just sad to see this problem going on into 2013.


And I bet every one of those doesn't have a smell, either. The problem seems to have come up, at least with mine, when the tank was actually filled up properly.

I stopped and talked to a Cruze owner in the parking garage today who also has the problem that the dealer has not been able to fix on 2 occasions.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

If there are this many people with the issue I guarantee that this means thousands have it, not a small number of people.
That has been my experience with the Cobalt. If so many are taking to forums to find out what the **** is going on, then it's a major problem.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I wonder what would happen if you drove Penguin over your regular route where you get the "smell"? Too bad Penguin isn't another 1.4L motor.


I drove Penguin over part of my regular route this afternoon. Ed Bozarth Lone Tree is actually on my regular commuting route. The car was nearly at operating temperature when I got in and was at temp (as far as I can tell without the digital DIC temperature) for most of the drive.

I can make my ECO MT stink (not coolant smell however) anytime I turn the defroster and heater on in my ECO MT. I don't get it on any other vent position - only when the windshield vents are in use.


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> While this is one of the largest threads on this board, let's not make a mountain out of a molehill. Consider that the Cruze sells extremely well and that, as I noted in a previous thread, this forum is specifically designed to attract people who have problems with their vehicles. If this issue was anywhere near as prevalent as some people in this thread make it out to be, the Cruze would see a sharp decline in sales and NHTSA would be all over the issue like they were with the engine shield hack.
> 
> Try this one for a change. Instead of claiming guilty until proven innocent, go around and tell this to your local dealer:
> 
> ...


Actually Xtreme you kind of make my point, I never said all or even alot of them smell, the fact that some of them do is the PROBLEM and the reason I capped problem, is because if they all smelled outside the car, and just some inside then it would just be a sealing issue, but the current "fixes" that GM has for the car is to try and seal out the smell (the real problem) from the air intake, not the real problem. I currently havent brought mine to the dealer for them to look at it because I don't feel they currently have a true "fix" for it.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

This thread has taken a detour and needs to get back on track. Personally, I view that this forum has the capability to help determine what events need to occur to create the coolant smell. How we can do that is through the power of our numbers. An example. I have noticed that my coolant smell, and mine was only outside the vehicle when I stopped, has not surfaced lately. Outside temps have been in the low 20's up to high 30's. I previously mentioned that my surge tank is low, but still in my mind, acceptable for safe driving. Without taking and posting a photo, the coolant level is just about 5 mm above the top of the large inlet that runs to the heater core. I can and will fill up the surge tank to the proper level and see if my coolant smell returns.
For everyone else, you could also do an experiment and for those whose surge tank is filled, suck out some coolant so you are right around where I am. Drive your normal route and see what your results are. You can use a turkey baster type of device or even a fancier liquid sucker to suck up some coolant to lower the level. Again, keep in mind that you want to have coolant above the entire opening of the large diameter hose coming from or leading to the heater core. You don't want to induce air into the cooling system.
A dealer only has a limited number of vehicles he is servicing. We have numbers behind us to move ahead.
I also see one of our issues is recording and tabulating the data past and current to help diagnose and solve this issue.
We can spend a lot of time complaining, but we can also use our voice to help figure out what is going on. If you have the skill to perform the surge tank level test I proposed, then let's go. If you do find that lowering the coolant level in the surge tank reduces the level of coolant smell, then you will need to add back coolant to see if the smell again returns. Use a camera or your phone before you start to help record your level you currently have the smell at. Better yet, use a tape or small scale and measure your level before you start.
What do you think?


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

I think GM could have done that a year ago. They require certification for all their dealers when it comes to service. I am certain they have run numerous tests including your scenerio. Tell consumers to run their coolant overflow tank low is "bad press" and will never happen. Ask Harley Davidson on their 103 & 110 motors. Oil blowby when crankcase is up to the full line, none when near the bottom of the safe mark.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

All I know is that GM engineers could have at least one Cruze in their possession with this issue to look at very soon. I am sure they are aware of this issue now- that is why they are buying it back from me. Matter of fact I am the talk of the dealership right now as they have not seen GM repurchase a vehicle in years, then again maybe I am the only one who ever refused a voucher for a replacement vehicle and wanted the money instead. Time will tell, but if I was a betting man I would bet there will be some type of recall or another TSB fix for this. I hope they get this resolved- I just don't have the time to spend another 10 months letting them trying to figure it out.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

mikep88 said:


> IMO the TSB "fix" is not a real fix, just a bandaid repair. The true problem is that the overflow/purge tank is venting on SOME, not all cars, which is then being drawn in through the cabin air intake. Rerouting this purge to below the car isn't fixing the real problem, its only moving it to a spot that doesn't end up in the car, well as easily anyways. what needs to be figured out is why some cars are purging and some are not.
> 
> Case in point my eco will have the smell outside the car and occasionally I'll smell it inside, usually when on the highway, car at full temp fan speed on 1 temp all the way up. Buddy of mine has an LT and his has NO smell at anytime.


Correct--thats my point. The TSB is not the fix as the problem lays elsewhere. How can you collect data on a problem that is uncertain or even duplicate? How can you collect data to show that even the TSB is effective when apparently it isn't? I believe GM is aware that the TSB has not been effective and not the fix. The intent of my question is--what is the intent of the TSB and how does it help solve the problem? Is there data to back up the time, cost and man hours to do these repairs while the problem remains uncertain.

I really like my Cruze. I am in the process of working with the GM specialist and my dealership. I am uncertain about the outcome but do expect some answers and a fix other than the TSB. So far, both GM and my dealership are working with me. I am hoping that we are able to come to a resolution that will not only be helpful for me, but others who are having the same problem.

I agree--IMO I also believe my problem is the overflow/surge tank. If this is true for my vehicle then I expect GM/dealership to fix the surge tank/pressure cap, but not with a tube and tape job.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> All I know is that GM engineers will have at least one Cruze in their possession with this issue to look at very soon. I am sure they are aware of this issue now- that is why they are buying it back from me. Matter of fact I am the talk of the dealership right now as they have not seen GM repurchase a vehicle in years, then again maybe I am the only one who ever refused a voucher for a replacement vehicle and wanted the money instead. Time will tell, but if I was a betting man I would bet there will be some type of recall or another TSB fix for this. I hope they get this resolved- I just don't have the time to spend another 10 months letting them trying to figure it out.


Did they tell you it was being shipped to engineerinng? It used to be that buy backs simply went to the nearest crusher to prevent it ever got back on the street.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Has anyone actually had the entire tank replaced, or are they refusing to do that? Maybe the tank/caps aren't holding pressure as they should, even though they "pressure test" them. I know the caps were a common problem on my old car, but only after 5+ years.


----------



## william10609 (Dec 13, 2012)

If you look at your system, the only raidiator cap is the "overflow tank". It is really just an extension of the raidiator. I get the smell every time I run the heater now. Saturday it is in the shop for visit #3. tape and bubble gum. One more and lemon law. Next stops are EPA nad CDC web sites to register complaints, already stopped at NHTSA and Consumer Protection Agency.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

My tank was replaced once and pressure cap replaced twice. It did not help. I am guessing about GM engineering, I was just saying they have an opportunity to look at my car, who knows if they will. It was my understand they can resell a buy back, they just have to label it a buy back on the title of the car after they repair it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> My tank was replaced once and pressure cap replaced twice. It did not help. I am guessing about GM engineering, I was just saying they have an opportunity to look at my car, who knows if they will. It was my understand they can resell a buy back, they just have to label it a buy back on the title of the car after they repair it.


I really have to wonder exactly where that smell is coming from if the replaced both the tank and the cap. What difference will there be between my car and your car at that point, considering I've never smelled antifreeze in my Cruze? 

Sounds to me like your dealer should be looking elsewhere.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I really have to wonder exactly where that smell is coming from if the replaced both the tank and the cap. What difference will there be between my car and your car at that point, considering I've never smelled antifreeze in my Cruze?
> 
> Sounds to me like your dealer should be looking elsewhere.


They had multiple chances and didn't. They kept pressure testing the car and found no leaks and GM engineering told them to try the new pressure caps. I just wonder why they would come out with a tsb for the fumes involving venting the bottle differently plus the cowl pieces and then not modify any cars afterwards? I asked, why some cars need this and not others- why is mine different and they had no answer. Very strange to me and not logical at all.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe yours was the pump. Or heater core. Or...who knows.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I really have to wonder exactly where that smell is coming from if the replaced both the tank and the cap. What difference will there be between my car and your car at that point, considering I've never smelled antifreeze in my Cruze?
> 
> Sounds to me like your dealer should be looking elsewhere.


Here's the thing, once it hits 20psi even a good cap is going to vent "air" from the tank. 

The tank is just an extension of the radiator. As everything expands and the fluid and air pressure increases, the cap allows pressure out of the system. In the cold months the volume in the system is at it's lowest, and given that the system comes up to the same 220*, there is more expansion that occurs. When it hits 20psi, it leaks vapor even if the tank and cap are working properly.

I've already proven that my "good" tank and cap are leaking vapor. One hour of driving and enough vapor cam out to soak through 6-7 layers of paper towel in one area (the path of least resistance) of the cap.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Maybe yours was the pump. Or heater core. Or...who knows.



Possible- but don't you guys find the whole TSB thing just strange?


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Hoon said:


> Here's the thing, once it hits 20psi even a good cap is going to vent "air" from the tank.
> 
> The tank is just an extension of the radiator. As everything expands and the fluid and air pressure increases, the cap allows pressure out of the system. In the cold months the volume in the system is at it's lowest, and given that the system comes up to the same 220*, there is more expansion that occurs. When it hits 20psi, it leaks vapor even if the tank and cap are working properly.


Wow- that makes a lot of sense. That would explain why it is so worse when it drops below freezing.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Here's the thing, once it hits 20psi even a good cap is going to vent "air" from the tank.
> 
> The tank is just an extension of the radiator. As everything expands and the fluid and air pressure increases, the cap allows pressure out of the system. In the cold months the volume in the system is at it's lowest, and given that the system comes up to the same 220*, there is more expansion that occurs. When it hits 20psi, it leaks vapor even if the tank and cap are working properly.
> 
> I've already proven that my "good" tank and cap are leaking vapor. One hour of driving and enough vapor cam out to soak through 6-7 layers of paper towel in one area (the path of least resistance) of the cap.


So why is it that some people smell it and others don't? If I recall correctly, many cars are designed this way. My 2005 Bonneville GXP was one of those and was based on the same exact design. I


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Also, because gas compresses much more than liquid, when the tank is low it allows a much larger cushion of gasses to absorb the expansion of liquid before that gas hits 20psi and starts leaking vapor. 

It's the tank/cap design.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

So maybe the real solution is to not fill the coolant bottle all the way- you want it low.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> So why is it that some people smell it and others don't? If I recall correctly, many cars are designed this way. My 2005 Bonneville GXP was one of those and was based on the same exact design. I


Same with my Volvo. Difference was, it worked.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> So maybe the real solution is to not fill the coolant bottle all the way- you want it low.


This might explain why my tank seemed low the first time I checked it a couple of months ago. If you do top it off, you're effectively asking for Antifreeze fumes. 

How many cars out there _don't_ have this basic design?

It makes me wonder if the overflow tank might simply be too small.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> So maybe the real solution is to not fill the coolant bottle all the way- you want it low.


Yes, I think this is what I'm going to do. It seems to be working for me so far since I lowered the antifreeze level back down. It'll be below freezing next week, but I've been smelling stuff around 40 F outside. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm working on a temporary, basic little system to force any tank vapor to exit the back of the car. 

If it prevents the smell you'll have the write up after i get out of a wine tasting tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

One other thing I can't help but wonder. If at some point your car did have antifreeze vapors in the engine bay that were sucked in through the HVAC ducts, is it at all possible that some of those particles may be stuck in the cabin filter and that may be what's causing the continued antifreeze smell in your car?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> One other thing I can't help but wonder. If at some point your car did have antifreeze vapors in the engine bay that were sucked in through the HVAC ducts, is it at all possible that some of those particles may be stuck in the cabin filter and that may be what's causing the continued antifreeze smell in your car?


That generally only happens when you've got a leaking heater core inside the car. The coolant sprays out and pools on the plastic ducts. I've had antifreeze hoses spray all over the engine bay, and oil burning off the exhaust before with a cabin filter right under the windshield wipers. No smells after I actually fixed the problems, and didn't change the filter.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> One other thing I can't help but wonder. If at some point your car did have antifreeze vapors in the engine bay that were sucked in through the HVAC ducts, is it at all possible that some of those particles may be stuck in the cabin filter and that may be what's causing the continued antifreeze smell in your car?


No sir. 

I can tell you the exact point on my commute (within 1 mile depending on traffic) where the smell will hit. If i blast the heat from cold and as a result the engine slowly gets to temp, i will have a warm car with no smell whatsoever. When i turn the heat down and the engine hits operating temp, boom, smell. 

If i let the car get up to temp with the heat off and turn it on, instant smell. 

It's surprisingly consistent.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hoon said:


> No sir.
> 
> I can tell you the exact point on my commute (within 1 mile depending on traffic) where the smell will hit. If i blast the heat from cold and as a result the engine slowly gets to temp, i will have a warm car with no smell whatsoever. When i turn the heat down and the engine hits operating temp, boom, smell.
> 
> ...


Until you take it to the dealer. Then..."can not duplicate".


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Until you take it to the dealer. Then..."can not duplicate".


Lol, exactly. 

And then i get home, pull in the garage, my buddy walks up to the car and says "Dude, this thing smells like coolant". 

Exact words were "We checked this car top to bottom and there are absolutely no issues" ...then i get under it and the first thing i see is my oil pan dripping oil.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> One other thing I can't help but wonder. If at some point your car did have antifreeze vapors in the engine bay that were sucked in through the HVAC ducts, is it at all possible that some of those particles may be stuck in the cabin filter and that may be what's causing the continued antifreeze smell in your car?


My TSB was done and dealer replaced cabin filter at the same time. Still smells.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

So basically, assuming a water pump isn't leaking, the only difference between those who smell antifreeze and those who don't is their antifreeze level in the overflow tank...

Either the overflow tank is too small, or the notches on the coolant level are too high and we just need to run the reservoir a bit low.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Well i looked at my water pump and it was mint. Whole cooling system show no signs of any leaks whatsoever. 

Like i said, i've already thought out a basic little experiment. 

If it's vapor leak from the tank causing the smell i'll know for sure in the next 2 days.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Well i looked at my water pump and it was mint. Whole cooling system show no signs of any leaks whatsoever.
> 
> Like i said, i've already thought out a basic little experiment.
> 
> If it's vapor leak from the tank causing the smell i'll know for sure in the next 2 days.


I'll be awaiting your confirmation. Your analysis so far sounds spot-on. If it is determined that this is exactly what's happening, I will lock up this thread, create a new one, and send off e-mails to GM. This thread is far too long to do anyone any good anyway.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How many cars out there _don't_ have this basic design?
> 
> It makes me wonder if the overflow tank might simply be too small.


Yes, there are other designs out there. Example 1. My '97 Civic has an overflow tank up next to the radiator. It is a tall slender tank that is linked to the radiator neck. The link is a rubber tube that goes from the radiator neck to the top of the overflow tank and then into a dip tube to the bottom of the tank. There is *no* vent on the overflow tank. When the radiator cap reaches its 1.1 atmosphere of pressure, it releases coolant into the tank. When it cools down, coolant is drawn thru the dip tube back into the radiator. 
Example 2. My '03 P5 has a similar set up, but it does have an overflow tube on the tank cap. It also is a tall slender tank located next to the radiator. 

The Civic is a 1.6L I4 and the P5 is a 2.0 L I4. Both are N/A and both tanks are far smaller in volume than the Cruze surge tank.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Yes, there are other designs out there. Example 1. My '97 Civic has an overflow tank up next to the radiator. It is a tall slender tank that is linked to the radiator neck. The link is a rubber tube that goes from the radiator neck to the top of the overflow tank and then into a dip tube to the bottom of the tank. There is *no* vent on the overflow tank. When the radiator cap reaches its 1.1 atmosphere of pressure, it releases coolant into the tank. When it cools down, coolant is drawn thru the dip tube back into the radiator.
> Example 2. My '03 P5 has a similar set up, but it does have an overflow tube on the tank cap. It also is a tall slender tank located next to the radiator.
> 
> The Civic is a 1.6L I4 and the P5 is a 2.0 L I4. Both are N/A and both tanks are far smaller in volume than the Cruze surge tank.


Keep in mind that the Cruze also hits up to 230 degrees F in coolant temp, which is far higher than any car I've ever owned before.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

190-225 is a normal range for my Cruze.

My S70 ran up to 215-220 at times.

Same design - a hose that goes to the thermostat, and a big hose underneath that goes into the engine. No radiator cap.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Hoon said:


> No sir.
> 
> I can tell you the exact point on my commute (within 1 mile depending on traffic) where the smell will hit. If i blast the heat from cold and as a result the engine slowly gets to temp, i will have a warm car with no smell whatsoever. When i turn the heat down and the engine hits operating temp, boom, smell.
> 
> ...


Same with my vehicle. Initial startup--control temp on max--no smell. When engine reaches 170ish or higher--smell. I have to back the control temp to the 1:00-2:00 position to get some fresh air. I have intentionally not looked at my DIC until the smell occurs. When the smell starts to surface I check my DIC--temp always hitting 170's. If I crack my window when the smell starts I get a huge whiff of coolant. I think because I am allowing for air to escape a once somewhat sealed cabin and has a more direct path of venting.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Keep in mind that the Cruze also hits up to 230 degrees F in coolant temp, which is far higher than any car I've ever owned before.


Absolutely! That is likely the crux of this situation. The newer engines run hotter for better efficiency. There are different designs for accomplishing this, but I'm pretty sure the computer controlled thermostat is unique in this class of cars. I haven't found another compact that utilizes one. I could be wrong. 
UPDATE: I just checked the parts listings for the '12-'13 (aka 9th Gen) Civic and it is the same design as my '97. No electrically controlled thermostat. The Mazda Skyactive engine appears to use exhaust flow to raise the operating temperature and a traditional thermostat.

The next thing to check is to see if other GM cars use the same cooling system design (thermostat, surge tank, etc.) as the Cruze. Do they have "The Smell"?


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

I met a woman last weekend who had the problem and wasn't even aware of it.
(a 2012 1.4T with an empty coolant tank)

To those who say this is a minor problem, I disagree.

I believe this problem (losing coolant) is widespread and GM is hoping that most people won't realize until they are out of warranty.

I am going to get my leak documented and then NEVER buy a new GM again.
I'm also going to spread the word in every venue that I can .


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

RedChevy said:


> I met a woman last weekend who had the problem and wasn't even aware of it.
> (a 2012 1.4T with an empty coolant tank)
> 
> To those who say this is a minor problem, I disagree.
> ...


Just because the coolant reservoir is low, doesn't mean that the car is actually leaking coolant. If there were air bubbles in the system that took a long time to work their way out, you'll have this symptom. If the reservoir simply wasn't filled all the way to the top, you'll have this symptom. Why you decided to jump immediately to the conclusion that the coolant is leaking somewhere is beyond me. 

Even so, if a leaking water pump is a reason to go on a vendetta to spread the word to every person you ever run into that they shouldn't ever buy a GM car for the rest of their lives, you really have very little experience with other new cars. Why do I get the impression that you think other car companies can do no wrong?


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

RedChevy said:


> I met a woman last weekend who had the problem and wasn't even aware of it.
> (a 2012 1.4T with an empty coolant tank)
> 
> To those who say this is a minor problem, I disagree.
> ...


Well I have to agree with the last two statements afters todays conversation with a GM rep....
They called and asked if I still had the issues. I said "yes". They said "well it s never been back to the dealer you bought it from", I said "No, it s been back to XXX dealership twice and I have spoken to you several times already". So already I can see she doesn t know what she is talking about. Then she tells me to take it back again. I told her I had all the TSB s done and also have no leaks so I will not bring it back until you tell me what they are going to FIX. She then told me " Well then that s normal operation for the vehicle". I told her that coolent smell in the cabin is normal... When she did nt retract her statement I told her after being a lifetime GM customer, that I will never buy another GM again.... I have to smell this until the lease is done , then it s someone elses problem....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cerbomark said:


> Well I have to agree with the last two statements afters todays conversation with a GM rep....
> They called and asked if I still had the issues. I said "yes". They said "well it s never been back to the dealer you bought it from", I said "No, it s been back to XXX dealership twice and I have spoken to you several times already". So already I can see she doesn t know what she is talking about. Then she tells me to take it back again. I told her I had all the TSB s done and also have no leaks so I will not bring it back until you tell me what they are going to FIX. She then told me " Well then that s normal operation for the vehicle". I told her that coolent smell in the cabin is normal... When she did nt retract her statement I told her after being a lifetime GM customer, that I will never buy another GM again.... I have to smell this until the lease is done , then it s someone elses problem....


Please PM me your case number.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just because the coolant reservoir is low, doesn't mean that the car is actually leaking coolant. If there were air bubbles in the system that took a long time to work their way out, you'll have this symptom. If the reservoir simply wasn't filled all the way to the top, you'll have this symptom. Why you decided to jump immediately to the conclusion that the coolant is leaking somewhere is beyond me.
> 
> Even so, if a leaking water pump is a reason to go on a vendetta to spread the word to every person you ever run into that they shouldn't ever buy a GM car for the rest of their lives, you really have very little experience with other new cars. Why do I get the impression that you think other car companies can do no wrong?



Sure all car companies have issues,,,,thats not my bigger issue, but GM, In my experience, has been incompetent(in this case) and thinks it s customers are all uneducated in auto matters.


----------



## RedChevy (May 22, 2011)

I didn't say anything about a 'vendetta'.....I did say that I wouldn't buy another new GM again.
My Buick 3.1 had the notorious leaking intake manifold gasket. GM seems to have issues with keeping coolant inside the engine.


When I say "spread the word" , I'm not intending to badmouth GM but rather to let people know that the Cruze has been known to have issues with coolant loss/coolant smell and that GM can't seem to find the problem.

My issue with GM isn't that there is a problem but rather that I feel they know what it is but don't want to incur the cost of doing the right thing.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Once this thread is locked and sent to GM another question to them would be how about having on the coolant tank a *HOT* and a *Cold* mark to make it easy to see as we check under the hood.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

RedChevy said:


> I didn't say anything about a 'vendetta'.....I did say that I wouldn't buy another new GM again.
> My Buick 3.1 had the notorious leaking intake manifold gasket. GM seems to have issues with keeping coolant inside the engine.
> 
> 
> ...


I have what I woild consider a mutually respectful and beneficial relationship with a few people inside GM who are in direct communication with brand quality and service engineering. I recently brought this issue to their concern and requested a response regarding the cause of and solution to this problem. 

They will lose a valuable advocate for the Cruze if they cannot follow through on my request for information regarding this issue. I have strongly expressed the severity of this issue.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I have what I woild consider a mutually respectful and beneficial relationship with a few people inside GM who are in direct communication with brand quality and service engineering. I recently brought this issue to their concern and requested a response regarding the cause of and solution to this problem.
> 
> They will lose a valuable advocate for the Cruze if they cannot follow through on my request for information regarding this issue. I have strongly expressed the severity of this issue.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


Good job, they may see me in a Cruze depending on how this issue is handled and the improvements epected in the MCE. If GM can't handle this correctly then I would have to look elsewhere, which would make me sad.
Thanks for all your work on this issue


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I think allot of you on here are on the right track, if GM can't find the problem maybe all of us combined can find some logical reason & fix for this issue. 

Before I drove 3,000miles to Texas & back I topped off the low tank, didn't fill all the way to full but wanted some more in the overflow since it was riding just above the tube. It did not smell at all on that trip, only once I got back to the cold. I can drive 100 miles & only get a whif of antifreeze once or twice, smell only started after it was below 20degrees the first time. 

I tend to be hot blooded & have the cold/hot dial just above half way so that could be why the smell is weak. Once I smelled it I went under the hood, a mechanic would have to have his nose removed to not smell it.

This is a Vapor issue, is the overflow tank not the highest point of the cooling system? do vapors not rise? Since this tank is very close to air intake I always suspected the cap/tank is venting & the HVAC air intake is pulling in the smell, well is there not a gasket to stop this? I can clearly see one installed at back of hood behind the tank. 

I remember driving in a cool 45-60degree rain last summer & having the outside center of my windshield fogging up, I assumed this was from heat coming out from under the hood(never had this happen on any other cars). Well now that I think about it that would tell me that gasket is not sealing very well at times, & possibly the reason the smell is getting to the HVAC intake. 

Seems GM might just need to redesign the gasket at back of hood. or as xtreme said it might be the tank is to small & filling it more than just above the tube leaves not enough room for the vapors/pressure & causing the highest point of tank(the cap) to vent. 

also seems the vent tube on tank should be part of the cap assembly(or the highest point) not 1/2in lower, anyone else see coolant condensation caused by the vapors in the tank? piss poor design.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Also seems the vent tube on tank should be part of the cap assembly(or the highest point) not 1/2in lower, anyone else see coolant condensation caused by the vapors in the tank? piss poor design.


I hope all these links work, anyway look at the tank on the chevy sonic & buick encore, not only is it mounted farther away but the overflow tank top vent is actually mounted to the top of the tank, not 1/2in down on the side like the cruze. That design most if not all vapors would vent back into the system, not build up in the tank like the cruze.

*Cruze Engine*: https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...358559095306&sads=Ov7MeTbSCPwY0orEX42D7UGaLLE

*Sonic Engine*: https://mail-attachment.googleuserc...424&sads=c4vIg3ToPaUkb4KMOIo6KRzCqvg&sadssc=1

*Buick Encore engine*: http://0.tqn.com/d/suvs/1/0/l/Q/0/-/Engine.jpg


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

GM district specialist contacted me twice this week to assist regarding antifreeze issue. Also received a call today from my dealership. They informed me they have spoken with GM this week and set up an appointment on Monday for my Cruze. They will be keeping my vehicle for further troubleshooting and have a rental reserved for me. Both GM and my dealership have been proactive in helping me try to solve the issue before/after opening a case with GM. Next step and outcome? Hopefully something to post that will be helpful to everyone.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Spacedout, just for clarification that upper line is not a breather line. I don't recall where it's routed off the top of my head, but it's not vented to atmosphere, it's a pressurized part of the system.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Spacedout, just for clarification that upper line is not a breather line. I don't recall where it's routed off the top of my head, but it's not vented to atmosphere, it's a pressurized part of the system.


Thermostat.

It serves as an "over pressure" line that spits small amounts of coolant back into the overflow tank.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I think allot of you on here are on the right track, if GM can't find the problem maybe all of us combined can find some logical reason & fix for this issue.
> 
> Before I drove 3,000miles to Texas & back I topped off the low tank, didn't fill all the way to full but wanted some more in the overflow since it was riding just above the tube. It did not smell at all on that trip, only once I got back to the cold. I can drive 100 miles & only get a whif of antifreeze once or twice, smell only started after it was below 20degrees the first time.
> 
> ...


I also think it is a vapor issue from the surge tank/pressure cap. What is funny is if this theory holds true, then wouldn't this affect most or all vehicles? Maybe the current tank/cap design is not able to manage the operation of the coolant system based on another design flaw somewhere in the system. Again, why some vehicles and not others? As mentioned in previous postings is there a possibility of defective parts lingering out there? Apparently GM is aware that vapors are being discharged somewhere that is why they are trying to seal the areas around the HVAC. In my case it didn't work and doesn't address the true problem. If you look closely under the back rubber hood seal there is a "felt" seal that appears to seal the top edge of the cowl space. On my vehicle there are gaps between the "felt" seal and the top edge where they meet. It does not provide a proper seal and vapors could enter easily if being discharged from the tank/seal or another area. The HVAC will draw the vapors through these gaps unless this seal is repaired or modified. I think we all know there are two different issues. 1) Vapors are being released somewhere and being drawn into the cabin. 2) Where are they being released? When I take my car in Monday I am going to hand them a list of things I have done to try to narrow down the problem and the results.


----------



## jimmyboy (Jul 10, 2012)

So are the replacement tanks bad too?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've never smelled anything under the hood of a car with a similar setup before like this. If I smell right AT the tank itself (just did tonight), the vapors are being released from the cap.

Sealing it off is just masking the issue. The **** tank shouldn't be releasing vapors in the first place unless the car is over-pressurized.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Vapors shouldn't be entering the engine compartment in the first place.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds like a cap that holds a higher pressure would do it...


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess if I wanted to confirm that it is my tank/cap I would need to figure out a way to remove the tank from the engine compartment area, close the hood and crank up the heat with the tank still somehow hooked up to function. I do know when I open my hood and crank the heat there is no smell as there is adequate ventalation with the hood open. But once I close it--have a barf bag ready.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sounds like a cap that holds a higher pressure would do it...


Yes, that would probably stop the venting, but it begs three questions.

1. How much higher does it have to be?
2. Can a system that supposedly is designed for 20 psi support a higher pressure without failing somewhere esle?
3. Why is the pressure in *some* Cruzen exceeding 20 psi?

The last question is the one that is the real problem. i still say it's the computer/software.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

BigSky's statement about a barf bag is sadly true. At times you have to turn off the heat and open the windows to let the car air out (in the freezing cold) or you WILL be sick. Headache/nausea if you don't vent the car. 



jimmyboy said:


> So are the replacement tanks bad too?


None of the tanks are bad. It's simple, at 20psi the cap will bleed off excess pressure (aka vapor) into the atmosphere (aka intake ducts for cabin air). 



XtremeRevolution said:


> Sounds like a cap that holds a higher pressure would do it...


I don't think over pressurizing the system is a sound solution. 



Jim Frye said:


> Yes, that would probably stop the venting, but it begs three questions.
> 
> 1. How much higher does it have to be?
> 2. Can a system that supposedly is designed for 20 psi support a higher pressure without failing somewhere esle?
> ...


These cars run very hot. Can't wait to change that. 

I hardly ever get any smell below 200*.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The poll of tuned cars vs. untuned cars had the number of tuned cars with an antifreeze issue at half of what the untuned cars were at. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...olant-smell-poll-tuned-cars-please-enter.html

It's totally unscientific. It does give us a sense that keeping the car at 200-210*F will help either mask or eliminate the issue. Running the car at 220*F, as great as it is for efficiency, just gives me a bad vibe.


----------



## Canuck57 (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope you verified who this person was before you gave them your personal information?


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I have had this issue since new (2012 1.4L 1LT RS). Dealer pressure tested and did a visual inspection and found no problems. I am losing coolant from the coolant reservoir, about a 1/4 inch every 4,000 miles. I can smell coolant by the passenger side of the vehicle on the outside after the vehicle fully warms up. I am also getting the coolant smell inside the cabin when using the heat, which then puts a hazy film on the windshield after several weeks. I will be contacting customer suport about this issue, its unacceptable.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

ChuzCruze said:


> I have had this issue since new (2012 1.4L 1LT RS). Dealer pressure tested and did a visual inspection and found no problems. I am losing coolant from the coolant reservoir, about a 1/4 inch every 4,000 miles. I can smell coolant by the passenger side of the vehicle on the outside after the vehicle fully warms up. I am also getting the coolant smell inside the cabin when using the heat, which then puts a hazy film on the windshield after several weeks. I will be contacting customer suport about this issue, its unacceptable.


Welcome to the Twilight Zone of no answers... I think it s absurd that we as a group have come up with many ideas and directions for a solution and GM has not done the same with all that is available to them. What do they do??? I located the source of the smell when the dealer was still saying they can t find anything wrong.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd be interested to see if lowering the temperature of the thermostat via a ECU adjustment would "solve" anybody's problems. Anybody with this issue want to spring for a tune to find out?

Or, smearing some rubber-safe and silicone-free grease onto the O-ring on the pressure tank cap to see if that rids the car of issues?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Is there any way to display the engine temp on the DIC on 2012 and 2013? Maybe throught OBD2? We all know GM removed the digital temp reading from the DIC. The analog temperature gauge never moves above the half way point and it was showed it doesn't read the same temperature as the digital display.

If GM has changed the upper engine temperature threshold and the ECU prevents the engine from going over 210F, chances are the problem could be masked for now but we will be having this issue after the car will go out of warranty. But without knowing when the cooling fan activates, there is no proof for this.

Maybe the Trifecta team can provide a software tool to let us customize the DIC? I would love to have it!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

OBDII scanner like a Scangauge II will show it or something.

That dash screen was taken out with a software update. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

ChuzCruze said:


> I have had this issue since new (2012 1.4L 1LT RS). Dealer pressure tested and did a visual inspection and found no problems. I am losing coolant from the coolant reservoir, about a 1/4 inch every 4,000 miles. I can smell coolant by the passenger side of the vehicle on the outside after the vehicle fully warms up. I am also getting the coolant smell inside the cabin when using the heat, which then puts a hazy film on the windshield after several weeks. I will be contacting customer suport about this issue, its unacceptable.


If you have not contacted GM and opened a case I would encourage you to do that. I purchased my vehicle 58 days ago and after I suspected the problem I opened a case right away before going to my dealership. After I opened a case I set up an appointment with my dealer a week later. I have been in contact with either my dealership or GM on a weekly basis. They both are working with me and my car is going in on Monday-trip #3. I truly believe that the GM district specialist and my dealership are trying to help me solve the problem. Unfortunately, I don't think they have the proper guidance and bulletins to tackle this issue. Somewhere in another GM department at the corporate level is where the hang-up is. You would think the engineers would have some data or something to narrow this issue to a faulty system, part, or something. Maybe they do and are working on it. If so, it would be nice to let someone know. I have learned a lot reading other board members postings. I am not a mechanic, but honestly I feel that I enrolled in Cruze 301 as I read this thread. I think we do have members on his thread that have done a good job in juggling some questions and presenting some important information that could link or solve the issue. We have been building engines for many years, sent man to the moon 43 years ago and brought back 3 astronauts safely from Apollo 13 when they had a major problem. This is a great country! I am not trying to compare cars to NASA or engineer to engineer. I am just quite frankly befuddled to say it nicely. Maybe I have high expectations, but I don't think so. That's my .02.


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Or, smearing some rubber-safe and silicone-free grease onto the O-ring on the pressure tank cap to see if that rids the car of issues?


I was just outside looking over the cap and tank and was thinking somewhat the same thing, you have a plastic bottle and an O-ring that doesn't really seem that snug when installed. I know it holds pressure because I cracked it open the other day after a 30 minute highway drive in which I had the smell and there was pressure there, but no real way to know if it was 20psi or not. Anyone suggest a safe grease?


----------



## Scottybones (Jan 2, 2013)

cerbomark said:


> Here s my thoughts after looking at this problem a bit more (like was stated above, to bad the techs can t spend the time solving problems).... After seeing the post where they epoxed a hose to the top of tank and wondering why I don t have that setup what I found was that (see pic) there is a small channel type piece of plastic which is attached to top of tank. Its a vent. You can look down the channel with this cover removed and see it opens up into the tank right at the cap. Thats where it vents when it needs to. OK, so why put the hose in there (as done on someones car)? Well I ve never seen a car where the coolant tank is located on the firewall and vents in that location like on the Cruze . So, I ran the car with the vent blowers on. I had someone spray the tinest amount of air freshener at the tank vent location while I sat in car. It was nt a split second and I could smell the spray very strongly... Cabin Air intake must be located very close to tank. See where I am going??? If that s whats happening then it s a design flaw. You can not tell me that s not an issue. Forget all this hocus pocus changing things and giving people the runaround in hopes they will give up. So, now how would you explain this to the dealer?? Do I say " Hey, the coolant tank is venting along the cabin intake area causing me to breath it in"....


That explains the smell, but what about the missing coolant? Are the water pumps that bad that this many are going bad?


----------



## Scottybones (Jan 2, 2013)

To answer everyone's question about why there is no fix yet it's most likely money related. It's the American way: let the problem go since there's no money gained in fixing it, until somebody makes a big enough stink that it will cost too much money to ignore. It's not there fault, it's the way that companies need to stay in business these days. Just about every big company does it. It's going to take someone getting some rare lung disease directly linked to huffing antifreeze to cause them to make a major change at this point. Then they will take advantage of the publicity to turn it around to make them look like the heroes. The local dealerships are getting the run around from corporate just like we are. Most of them want to fix the problem, but like someone else mentioned there's no guidance from GM. That's my 2 cents and my conspiracy theory on this, lol.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Have you guys read my posts? I will repeat....THEY HAVE NO SOLUTION. I'm the guy who finally had the tube epoxied after it failed 3x using the tape that the TSB prescribed. I have been through 3 levels of customer support ( 2 phone support and 1 district factory rep) and no one had a clue or answer. My dealer was in contact directly with GM and all they had to tell them was to try new pressure caps- the dealer used the epoxy on their own because GM had nothing left to tell them other then the specific 3M tape that is mentioned in the TSB which failed for me. GM told me there has been no redesign at with the 2012/13 Cruze's since that TSB came out- which does not make sense to me other then it is just a "fix" for those who complain. I have been dealing with this since April 2012 and just last week the factory rep actually told me to try to have it fixed again- he told me he has not experienced this type of issue with the Cruzes and I have to have a leak somewhere even though I told him my car has been pressure tested 3x and no leaks have been found. The guy was arrogant and rude and told me if it was a problem it would not be the best selling small car in the US. When I explained I did not want another Cruze because 2013 owners have mentioned this issue with their new cars he told me you can't always believe everything you read on the internet. I was fine with the way GM handled things up until I dealt with this factory rep. I am so fortunate my state has a good lemon law and he knew it and had to give me my money back. My papers were sent to GM's repurchase coordinator yesterday and the closing for my buyback of my 2012 should be in a week. I am a very progressive democrat, born and raised in a UAW household and was all for the auto bailouts, but this has left a real sour taste in my stomach about GM. I don't blame the workers in Lordstown, it is obvious GM still has management issues. This theory that GM knows what is going on and won't fix it because it will cost too much is a pretty darn good theory to me.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

*UPDATE
*
I made a little setup using a paint cap, hose barb, and about 4-5 feet of hose. I put the paint cap over the coolant tank cap, thoroughly sealed it with high temp silicone, and ran a hose to about half the length of the car, well beyond any intake areas for the HVAC.

So far, it didn't work. I'm seriously furious. I bought some "fast dry" silicone and 2 hours later it still wasn't really dry, but it seems to have stayed sealed. Sure enough, 220* and the coolant smell hit as usual. It wasn't quite as bad as normal, but still pretty strong. 

When i got home i popped the hood and coolant vapor smell hit me pretty strong. Even with the tank sealed the vapor is strong in the engine bay. 

We'll see for sure tomorrow when the silicone is 100% dry and i can verify it is still sealed, but so far it's looking like the tank isnt a primary source. 

****.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hoon, did you cover the small tube vent that comes out from under the cap on the right side? The picture doesn't look like you did. I personally think that is were the smell comes from.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

****. I thought that thing was sealed unless removed. Local parts store is closed and i dont have anymore silicone.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I'd be interested to see if lowering the temperature of the thermostat via a ECU adjustment would "solve" anybody's problems. Anybody with this issue want to spring for a tune to find out?
> 
> I really think we're heading in the rite direction here. When I first bought my 2011LT it did not have the antifreeze smell, the smell started sometime later. I can't say for sure but I'm convinced that it started "AFTER" I had the T-Stat problem repaired. The car wouldn't warm up good and they done a flash on it to fix,the flash did make the car warm up better but I think it also started the antifreeze issue. Under normal conditions no problem! But if the car starts running just little to warm than the vapors escape from the vent tube.
> 
> Can anyone else relate to this!


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Just looked at the setup...i thought that tube was sealed and could be removed to add a vent tube. 

I didn't realize there was an open vent that GOES NOWHERE right off the tank. 

What a stupid design. Absolutely stupid. 

Cant wait to get that part vented FAR away from the HVAC system also.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Any dismissal or support of my temperature-related hypothesis? 

Does anybody with the smell get it on short trips before the car is fully warmed up? Or does it only happen when the car is warmed up?


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Only happens >200* for me.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't know if it's sympathy pains but I swear I smelled antifreeze in my Cobalt tonight


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Any dismissal or support of my temperature-related hypothesis?
> 
> Does anybody with the smell get it on short trips before the car is fully warmed up? Or does it only happen when the car is warmed up?


Only above 200 as well. Takes a while for mine to warm up that much - I crank the heater as soon as I get on the highway. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> I have had this issue since new (2012 1.4L 1LT RS). Dealer pressure tested and did a visual inspection and found no problems. I am losing coolant from the coolant reservoir, about a 1/4 inch every 4,000 miles. I can smell coolant by the passenger side of the vehicle on the outside after the vehicle fully warms up. I am also getting the coolant smell inside the cabin when using the heat, which then puts a hazy film on the windshield after several weeks. I will be contacting customer suport about this issue, its unacceptable.




ChuzCruze,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Any dismissal or support of my temperature-related hypothesis?
> 
> Does anybody with the smell get it on short trips before the car is fully warmed up? Or does it only happen when the car is warmed up?


Mine is only when up to full temp, typically higher steady speed like on the interstate. Can't say I have ever noticed it in around town, stop and go type conditions. Although I'll still smell it outside the car once it's parked in the garage though, so??

I'd also like to point out the smell in my car is not really strong like some people on here have pointed out, mine's just a faint odor, usually appearing as I stated above, when the temp selector is all the way to hot with fan on 1, if I turn the fan to 2 and the temp dial to 2/3 to 3/4 the smell pretty much disappears. I also have no heavy fogging or residue on the windows. So in my case it seems my car is just "venting" a little bit. Tomorrow I'm gonna pull out some coolant, as suggested earlier and see if it helps any.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I just did a trip of 160 miles. I had the coolant smell when I was at full heat. The smell went away like the previous poster when I turned the heat down to 1/2- 3/4. I would think that if most people experience this, it could be useful information to the engineers.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

I can't wait to finish sealing this sucker after work today!


----------



## expontiacowner (Apr 5, 2012)

It's going to be interesting to see if GM gets this problem fixed before the car is redesigned. I'm betting they won't. They've had 3 years, and no progress yet. Seems like plenty of time to me. The only reason they haven't had more complaints is that a lot of people don't know what they're smelling. My wife didn't.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

expontiacowner said:


> It's going to be interesting to see if GM gets this problem fixed before the car is redesigned.


It will be interesting to see where the surge tank is on the diesel model. Mods, you're going to have to create a whole new set of topics for that one. I wouldn't expect to see any movement of the tank on the gas engined '14s, since the changes are supposed to be largely cosmetic. '15 models may see a different placement of the tank, as that is reported to be the major redesign of the Cruze line.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, got my heater core changed on Thursday, no more fogging/ residue on the windshield. I can at times still smell it, the service adviser told me it can take 1-2 weeks to go away. It kind of smells like musty wet leaves now, not like before. So here is hoping this fixed it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Has anybody changed the cabin filter too? A smelly cabin filter can make one think something is amiss when it's really just a smelly filter.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I changed my cabin air filter about 5K miles ago. It made a huge difference but didn't completely remove the heater stench from my ECO MT. I'm getting a rancid acidic smell however; not the sweet smell I got when I opened and sniffed my coolant tank yesterday. I did, however, clean residue from the defroster from the inside of my windshield a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

I am thinking that GM is well aware that there's a vapor issue. That is why they released the tape/tube/seal bulletin. I have noticed some common inputs on this thread. 1) pressure check - failure rate is low if any failures completed by the dealership. 2) smell surfaces when the temp is reaching a high temp. 3) when backing off the temp control between the 1:00 - 3:00 position it helps to reduce the smell as we are mixing some cooler air. The question remains - Why some vehicles and not others? I have also noticed R/R of a few heater cores and water pump, but nothing consistent. That leaves me to believe it is either possibly the thermostat, tank/pressure cap or even a software programming issue. All four of these areas have been addressed on this thread by other members. I don't think it is a leak issue, but anything is possible. I think GM was thinking that some vehicles are venting at the cap or the tank, so, they developed the tape/tube/seal route to remedy the problem, but this didn't work. If this is the problem the TSB is a poor design and the management at GM in charge of allowing this bulletin to be implemented and released should regroup, reevaluate, and go back to the drawing board (maybe they are-hopefully that's the case.) I feel they are leaving the dealerships responsible for figuring out this fix, but I feel the responsibility lays with the engineers to reassess the situation at corporate level. We all know it is impossible to measure how many vehicles are truly affected when there is a possibility that some owners are unaware of the problem. This makes it a challenge for GM, but the point is even *one* vehicle with vapor issues is a problem. When I take my vehicle in tomorrow I will not allow my dealership to start yanking the engine apart to try to solve the problem. My dealership is going to have to convince me that they found the problem and what they are going to do will be the fix. I know that is asking a lot, but in this case the odds are not in my favor. I know that my dealership's intent is to try to solve the problem for me, but it is unfair to them or other dealerships to take on this burden and be the troubleshooter's without much guidance other then the current TSB in place (which as far as I know hasn't worked.) So, maybe we stay focused on four areas: 1) tank, 2) cap, 3) thermostat, and 4) software issue and see what other thoughts show up on this thread.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

expontiacowner said:


> It's going to be interesting to see if GM gets this problem fixed before the car is redesigned. I'm betting they won't. They've had 3 years, and no progress yet. Seems like plenty of time to me. The only reason they haven't had more complaints is that a lot of people don't know what they're smelling. My wife didn't.


If this isn't repaired for current owners and definitely with this year's MCE that would be unacceptable. I know GM will have at least one less customer if it isn't rectified definitvely on this forum.



BigSkyMontana said:


> I am thinking that GM is well aware that there's a vapor issue. That is why they released the tape/tube/seal bulletin. I have noticed some common inputs on this thread. 1) pressure check - failure rate is low if any failures completed by the dealership. 2) smell surfaces when the temp is reaching a high temp. 3) when backing off the temp control between the 1:00 - 3:00 position it helps to reduce the smell as we are mixing some cooler air. The question remains - Why some vehicles and not others? I have also noticed R/R of a few heater cores and water pump, but nothing consistent. That leaves me to believe it is either possibly the thermostat, tank/pressure cap or even a software programming issue. All four of these areas have been addressed on this thread by other members. I don't think it is a leak issue, but anything is possible. I think GM was thinking that some vehicles are venting at the cap or the tank, so, they developed the tape/tube/seal route to remedy the problem, but this didn't work. If this is the problem the TSB is a poor design and the management at GM in charge of allowing this bulletin to be implemented and released should regroup, reevaluate, and go back to the drawing board (maybe they are-hopefully that's the case.) I feel they are leaving the dealerships responsible for figuring out this fix, but I feel the responsibility lays with the engineers to reassess the situation at corporate level. We all know it is impossible to measure how many vehicles are truly affected when there is a possibility that some owners are unaware of the problem. This makes it a challenge for GM, but the point is even *one* vehicle with vapor issues is a problem. When I take my vehicle in tomorrow I will not allow my dealership to start yanking the engine apart to try to solve the problem. My dealership is going to have to convince me that they found the problem and what they are going to do will be the fix. I know that is asking a lot, but in this case the odds are not in my favor. I know that my dealership's intent is to try to solve the problem for me, but it is unfair to them or other dealerships to take on this burden and be the troubleshooter's without much guidance other then the current TSB in place (which as far as I know hasn't worked.) So, maybe we stay focused on four areas: 1) tank, 2) cap, 3) thermostat, and 4) software issue and see what other thoughts show up on this thread.


Apparently GM can't find and hire competent engineers and is reluctant to fire the incompetent ones.
This is how you go out of business. Does anyone at Rencen give a hoot, that is the question.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I interned with a Tier 1 automotive supplier for 4 summers in the engineering department while in college and my son is a senior designer for a Tier 1 automotive supplier in their R&D group for the last 25 yrs. My experience with design/engineering problems is that a non-recall level problem is usually assigned to an engineer and a couple of lab technicians to work on problem determination and resolution. What about the rest of the engineering/design staff? They are hard at work on scheduled update and new design targets. I don't know for sure if this is what's going on here, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Any dismissal or support of my temperature-related hypothesis?
> 
> Does anybody with the smell get it on short trips before the car is fully warmed up? Or does it only happen when the car is warmed up?


Same here! I don't have a temp display on the DIC, but I used to smell antifreeze only on the highway after at least 15 minutes of driving wit the heater on low (1/4). Turning on the heater in summer time did not result into antifreeze smell. On certain humid spring or fall days I could smell coolant while the temps were above the freezing point. That was on my 2011 I had to trade off after 8 repair attempts...

I have 600 miles on my 2013 and no signs of coolant loss or smell.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

My 2012 Cruze DIC allows me to monitor coolant temperature while driving. Yesterday with approx 40 F outside air temp, while driving on the highway, the coolant temp was ranging from 219 to 225 F. Max speed I was doing was about 72 mph. Drive time of 30 minutes. This morning with the car cold, I did the following;
1. finally found the line on the surge tank that shows where the fill level should be. It was conveniently covered up from my view by a ground wire that attaches to the LH strut tower. I used a Sharpie marker to darken the arrow.
2. filled the surge tank with a 50/50 mixture of coolant and water to the top of the arrow.








This picture shows my tank at it's current level after filling it this morning. Of the two visible black lines, the top is where I was when I checked at the end of April 2012, and the lower mark is where I was this morning before adding more coolant. A difference of about 10k miles. Visible is the large diameter hose that is attached to the bottom of the surge tank which then connects to a Y-junction by the heater core. 

The next picture shows the other smaller diameter line into the surge tank. Starting the car cold this morning after adding more coolant, using a flash light I could see that this line was continuously feeding into the surge tank. The new coolant I added quickly mixed into the system based on the color differences between them. Again, the surge tank is not like the overflow bottle of other vehicles. It has constant circulation with the rest of the cooling system. It also has a pressure cap on it, since in the case of the Cruze, it is the sole point to be used for checking your cooling system and adding coolant. If you add coolant (or any liquid) into the surge tank, it will mix once you start the engine.








My plan is to drive the car and see if my underhood coolant smell is changed. I also intend to install a hose off the vent like the TSB. In my case, I intend to use some clear tubing rather than the black hose. Using clear tubing may allow me to see any traces of coolant on the inside that can't be seen with the black hose. More to come after I do some more driving.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Silver Streak said:


> Starting the car cold this morning after adding more coolant, using a flash light I could see that this line was continuously feeding into the surge tank. The new coolant I added quickly mixed into the system based on the color differences between them. Again, the surge tank is not like the overflow bottle of other vehicles. It has constant circulation with the rest of the cooling system. It also has a pressure cap on it, since in the case of the Cruze, it is the sole point to be used for checking your cooling system and adding coolant. If you add coolant (or any liquid) into the surge tank, it will mix once you start the engine.


I can confirm I observed the same behaviour when adding coolant dye. It gets mixed up pretty fast.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Silver Streak said:


> My 2012 Cruze DIC allows me to monitor coolant temperature while driving. Yesterday with approx 40 F outside air temp, while driving on the highway, the coolant temp was ranging from 119 to 125 F. Max speed I was doing was about 72 mph. Drive time of 30 minutes. This morning with the car cold, I did the following;
> 1. finally found the line on the surge tank that shows where the fill level should be. It was conveniently covered up from my view by a ground wire that attaches to the LH strut tower. I used a Sharpie marker to darken the arrow.
> 2. filled the surge tank with a 50/50 mixture of coolant and water to the top of the arrow.
> View attachment 10247
> ...


Don't you mean 219-225F?


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

sciphi said:


> Any dismissal or support of my temperature-related hypothesis?
> 
> Does anybody with the smell get it on short trips before the car is fully warmed up? Or does it only happen when the car is warmed up?


Short trips for me not a problem. Only when the temp increases. Faint smell begins around 170ish, but when I start moving into 190s - 200's it becomes stronger. I have to manipulate the temp control knob by backing down to the 1:00 position. Still have a faint smell, but I don't have to "suit up." I think it also depends on my driving habits and outside temp.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

well i smelled it just about 20 min ago i havent had the heater on in three days now and it was stronger than ever. i guess i will contact my dealer one more time about this issue tomorrow but i doubt they will smell it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

A thought:

Those of you that had your coolant topped off from when it was originally low, there was a difference of this much between the bottom of the "fill" arrow and the top line that it points to. There's still plenty in the tank when cold for it to do what it needs to do.

Since reducing the level, mine has not smelled nearly as much. 










Your car would not lose that much coolant unless it had the leaking water pump issue. No way that much is going to evaporate off in a matter of months through pressure released from that recovery tank.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

After the TSB I noticed I still have a gap as indicated in this picture. Apparently the TSB doesn't call for sealing this area, but only the right/left side of the air inlet grille. Has anyone heard differently, or if you had the TSB completed was this area sealed?








Foam seal - gaps intermittent across top edge of cowl space. Foam seal not making complete contact with metal top edge. Not sure if hood closed would press foam seal. Tried to press down with hand--no give. Does anyone know if TSB addresess this area to seal?








Does anyone know what this white deposit might be? It appears to be a dried liquid. Antifreeze released from surge tank pressure cap?


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

OK, had PI0740 performed today. As far as the seals go, I didn't see them in place (despite the fact I asked to be shown this) but was told essentially the same as what you found 
*BigSkyMontana*. The seals are along the sides under the cowl so they aren't visible unless you remove the cowl. My tech was skeptical (as I am) that this is going to do allot or at least that this is an actual solution to the problem. He believes a redesigned surge tank is the only real solution. At most, this is a patch to keep the smell from building up in the engine compartment and transferring to the passenger compartment. If it can do this, it's an improvement that I will welcome for the short-term.

Since the ride home was relatively short and the day cold, it took to the end of the trip to get up to operating temperature (220-230F). There wasn't allot of time to evaluate how well this was keeping the smell out. I will say that I didn't smell any fumes on this short ride, which is the one positive thing. But it's way too early to celebrate. In addition, when I got out of the car, I distinctly smelled AF. I could even still smell it under the hood when I lifted it, though perhaps that's just backdraft from the extension hose... I fear I am making too many excuses for a broken and inadequate system.

I'll give this a few days before calling GM about this for a case #. Even if it successfully keeps the fumes out of the passenger compartment, I'm still convinced this is not a solution to the core problem - the fumes themselves. I don't want to smell AF every time I get out of my car, even if I don't have to smell them when I'm driving. I have trouble believing that GM could make a solid argument that this is an acceptable way for this car to operate. I certainly don't consider it acceptable. 

I'll report back in a few days after driving it a bit to give an update.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Trip #3- As in my previous postings I took my car in for further troubleshooting. Before going in I had questions regarding the TSB work and gaps on my vehicle still not sealed. I made an appointment with the Service Manager. We met, I showed him my concerns of the work previously accomplished and informed him that I wanted reassurance that the TSB was completed as outlined. He took me into his office, pulled up the TSB on the computer and we both looked at it together. It was then we both realized that the TSB was not properly done as outlined. I did get a chance to read and look at the pictures of the TSB fix. I am going to put my car on the lift tomorrow and ensure the added tubing is properly positioned out of the bottom of the vehicle as outlined in the TSB. If you have any questions regarding a TSB fix and are uncertain about the work I encourage to contact someone at your dealership and look at the TSB together with your vehicle. Once it's completed I will see if I continue to smell the antifreeze. Here are a few pics that might be helpful that I remember from the TSB:








Cowl seal inspect and repair - I had gaps.








Seal location for installation under grille on left/right side - I did not have the seals installed as directed. I had a "bubble gum" black sticky sealant:question:

My dealership has ordered both seals and the cowl seal. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

lhall said:


> OK, had PI0740 performed today. As far as the seals go, I didn't see them in place (despite the fact I asked to be shown this) but was told essentially the same as what you found
> *BigSkyMontana*. The seals are along the sides under the cowl so they aren't visible unless you remove the cowl. My tech was skeptical (as I am) that this is going to do allot or at least that this is an actual solution to the problem. He believes a redesigned surge tank is the only real solution. At most, this is a patch to keep the smell from building up in the engine compartment and transferring to the passenger compartment. If it can do this, it's an improvement that I will welcome for the short-term.
> 
> Since the ride home was relatively short and the day cold, it took to the end of the trip to get up to operating temperature (220-230F). There wasn't allot of time to evaluate how well this was keeping the smell out. I will say that I didn't smell any fumes on this short ride, which is the one positive thing. But it's way too early to celebrate. In addition, when I got out of the car, I distinctly smelled AF. I could even still smell it under the hood when I lifted it, though perhaps that's just backdraft from the extension hose... I fear I am making too many excuses for a broken and inadequate system.
> ...


I agree. I am expecting GM to develop a permanent fix if this is the issue and it appears to work. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

There has to be more to this problem. Even today I was running all day with heater on. Parked car as always in our heated garage lifted up the hood. As always no smell from the coolant around the over flow tank and no other coolant smells anywhere else.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Agreed. Not everyone is having this problem, which is great for those who aren't.  That means there's at least a solution of giving all of us with the problem a car that doesn't have it. :wink: 
What's the year and mileage of your car Bohdan?


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> There has to be more to this problem. Even today I was running all day with heater on. Parked car as always in our heated garage lifted up the hood. As always no smell from the coolant around the over flow tank and no other coolant smells anywhere else.


Bohdan, when you say you have no coolant smells, do you smell ANYTHING when you open the hood? Nothing smells hot, slight burning (no other way of describing it) you smell nothing at all? Or is it no different than say taking a whiff from your trunk?


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

lhall said:


> Agreed. Not everyone is having this problem, which is great for those who aren't.  That means there's at least a solution of giving all of us with the problem a car that doesn't have it. :wink:
> What's the year and mileage of your car Bohdan?



Ihall, did you have them replace the cabin air filter? Someone mentioned that earlier on this thread. Sounds like a good idea. I am going to let my dealership know I want mine replaced. As a matter of fact I ordered it through the parts department today. I am not expecting to pay for this. I think I can get them (GM) to pay for the filter. I would give it a shot.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

I thought about asking them to do this but ended up not doing so today. My (perhaps flawed) reasoning was that if the filter was sufficiently contaminated, I should smell AF as soon as I turn my fan on and it should get worse as the heat comes up. So far, that doesn't appear to be the case for me, but I reserve the right to retract that statement.:wink: But I would encourage you to ask for a replacement if you believe it could be affecting your case in even the slightest way.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

mcg75 said:


> Subject:Engine Coolant Odor inside Vehicle Passenger Compartment
> 
> Models:2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze
> 
> ...


Mcg75 - thanks for posting this TSB. It has been a lot of help in ensuring that the TSB on my car is done correctly.


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

TSB didn't help my vehicle. Why is a hot bottle system venting in 5 F weather? It was my understanding they should remain sealed except under very hot operation. If it vents, your going to smell it somewhere.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jj64 said:


> TSB didn't help my vehicle. Why is a hot bottle system venting in 5 F weather? It was my understanding they should remain sealed except under hot operation. If it vents, your going to smell it somewhere.


Temperature may not be the dominate variable with this smell issue. I'd say pressure is the prime culprit here. Yes, you have to have higher temps to get to the venting pressures, but the software may be driving the internal temps high temporarily and causing the venting from the surge tank. Until someone puts an expensive recording tool on the ECM, no one is going to know what is happening under the covers. My prediction, is that it will get corrected with the '15 MY Cruze.

Added thoughts: After reading the TSB instructions and everything that everyone is trying to do to stop the smell in the cabin, I feel that stopping the smell entering the cabin is not solving the problem. It's just a cover up. Yeah, the occupants won't get it, but the system is still venting A/F from the engine. Is this OK? Do other GM products with the 1.4L turbo motor vent also? I would not be surprised that the Sonic has a different ECM part number and different firmware. Suppose that it's OK for the system to lose A/F? After all. engines consume oil in various quantities and engines vent CO into the air also. They lose small amounts of R-134. The Mercedes Urea Diesels consume that blue chemical by the quart. The old Mazda RX8 used oil by the quart to lubricate the rotor seals. Perhaps A/F is intended to be just a consumable commodity in the Cruze and that's the way it was designed. If so, then the TSB makes sense.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

There's more expansion in 5* weather than there is in 100* weather. The tank gets to the same 220*.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Hoon said:


> Thanks for the post big sky. How far does the extra drain tube from the TSB run?


Hoon, after work tonight I put my car on a lift and shot some pics underneath of the tubing. I will try to download them off my IPad later and post. I shot some pics at different angles. Maybe this would be helpful to answer your question. It appears that they routed the tubing as outlined in the TSB. I think it calls for 40 inches. By the way, great DIY video.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Hoon said:


> Thanks for the post big sky. How far does the extra drain tube from the TSB run?


See attached pics for tube location under vehicle. Tube appears to be kinked where it is tied at bracket, but it isn't.


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

R134, oil, and A/F are not consumables. They all share a similar design goal of zero loss. How close they come depends on how well the system is designed. This is the first vehicle I've owned or driven that has routine exterior A/F odor after driving

Problem with trim seals is they tend to shrink with heat and aging. Plastic parts in HVAC will also as we'll as possibly distort.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Right now I plan to take a different approach, if I can make it work. Rather than route a vent hose underneath the car, I want to find a container and route the vent hose to an underhood spot and "collect" my vapor. The end of the hose would sit in coolant so you are not venting into the air. I also need to have a removable cap. Plastic would be ideal but metal would also work. Similar to an overflow bottle but I don't plan this to allow any coolant to return to the system. Just a collection point.

When I was doing some searching yesterday, I came across a guy who fabricated his own welded surge tank for a custom engine drop in, and he also terminated it into a custom made overflow bottle. He had both a surge tank and an overflow bottle. That is where I got this idea. His craftsmanship was excellent. My next step is finding the right bottle and the right location.


----------



## ConsideringACruze (Jan 7, 2013)

You folks should get together & see if you can get a lawyer to do a class action against GM. You can probably find one to take it on retainer.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

All this troubleshooting effort is great, but why do we even have to do all of this? Doesn't GM have engineers they pay for this? Why even help them...I'd say get a lawyer. You buy a car to drive, not spend hours trying to fix a failed design. Maybe you guys should start billing GM for warranty work.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Silver Streak said:


> Right now I plan to take a different approach, if I can make it work. Rather than route a vent hose underneath the car, I want to find a container and route the vent hose to an underhood spot and "collect" my vapor. The end of the hose would sit in coolant so you are not venting into the air. I also need to have a removable cap. Plastic would be ideal but metal would also work. Similar to an overflow bottle but I don't plan this to allow any coolant to return to the system. Just a collection point.
> 
> When I was doing some searching yesterday, I came across a guy who fabricated his own welded surge tank for a custom engine drop in, and he also terminated it into a custom made overflow bottle. He had both a surge tank and an overflow bottle. That is where I got this idea. His craftsmanship was excellent. My next step is finding the right bottle and the right location.


I would be very interested in your efforts here and any links you have to others who are trying to do this. Can you share them here or PM me?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Silver Streak said:


> Right now I plan to take a different approach, if I can make it work. Rather than route a vent hose underneath the car, I want to find a container and route the vent hose to an underhood spot and "collect" my vapor. The end of the hose would sit in coolant so you are not venting into the air. I also need to have a removable cap. Plastic would be ideal but metal would also work. Similar to an overflow bottle but I don't plan this to allow any coolant to return to the system. Just a collection point.
> 
> When I was doing some searching yesterday, I came across a guy who fabricated his own welded surge tank for a custom engine drop in, and he also terminated it into a custom made overflow bottle. He had both a surge tank and an overflow bottle. That is where I got this idea. His craftsmanship was excellent. My next step is finding the right bottle and the right location.


Like a PCV system for the cooling system! Neat!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Well, I was able to reproduce this today. I can no longer say my car doesn't smell. In fact, in reproducing this issue, I nearly got sick. I finally know what the big deal is.

Why have I never smelled it before? I never ran the heat on full blast. I noticed that with the fan turned to the highest speed, the system will stay in recirculation mode until you hit the last temperature notch. When that happens, you start smelling antifreeze like it was Auschwitz. I've never run the heat on full since it was never cold enough. Last few days, it dipped down to the low teens and single digits temps.

I got out of the car today, stuck my nose in the cowl, and took a huge whiff of...you guessed it: antifreeze. I still have a bad taste in my mouth from it.

GM will be hearing from me again later today.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well, I was able to reproduce this today. I can no longer say my car doesn't smell. In fact, in reproducing this issue, I nearly got sick. I finally know what the big deal is.
> 
> Why have I never smelled it before? I never ran the heat on full blast. I noticed that with the fan turned to the highest speed, the system will stay in recirculation mode until you hit the last temperature notch. When that happens, you start smelling antifreeze like it was Auschwitz. I've never run the heat on full since it was never cold enough. Last few days, it dipped down to the low teens and single digits temps.
> 
> I got out of the car today, stuck my nose in the cowl, and took a huge whiff of...you guessed it: antifreeze. I still have a bad taste in my mouth from it.


I'm sorry to hear that you've joined the ranks of the damned but it does substantiate a theory of mine that essentially this is something that all (turbo?) Cruzes will experience under the "right" conditions. My feeling is that this isn't reported by all either because the "right" conditions aren't met enough for all drivers or many have just dismissed the occasions when they have noticed it. But that's pure speculation and shouldn't derail this thread. I just couldn't resist bringing it up after your comments.:wink:


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Added thoughts: After reading the TSB instructions and everything that everyone is trying to do to stop the smell in the cabin, I feel that stopping the smell entering the cabin is not solving the problem. It's just a cover up. Yeah, the occupants won't get it, but the system is still venting A/F from the engine. Is this OK? Do other GM products with the 1.4L turbo motor vent also? I would not be surprised that the Sonic has a different ECM part number and different firmware. Suppose that it's OK for the system to lose A/F? After all. engines consume oil in various quantities and engines vent CO into the air also. They lose small amounts of R-134. The Mercedes Urea Diesels consume that blue chemical by the quart. The old Mazda RX8 used oil by the quart to lubricate the rotor seals. Perhaps A/F is intended to be just a consumable commodity in the Cruze and that's the way it was designed. If so, then the TSB makes sense.


I understand what you're saying here but I think you're implying there's a reasonable argument in favor of GM ignoring further complaints on this issue. Whether you are suggesting this or not, I reject the premise.

It may make sense from a business perspective to argue that the current state is "as designed" and we all have to deal with it. But allot of things that sound like good business policy aren't good product policy. From a consumer's perspective, I cannot accept the current workaround as a final solution, even if it is successful at keeping fumes out of the interior in the limited cases reported here so far. Covering up (or I would say mitigating) this issue is not enough. Venting the AF fumes such that they are noticeable anywhere in or around the car is not acceptable, no matter what the original design criteria is/was. If the design does not meet all the requirements, then it is flawed. A flawed design cannot be held up as basis on which the complaints are judged. Neither can a workaround to a flawed design. We need an actual solution to the problem. 

It's not hard to imagine (as some in this thread have already) a closed system that would trap the fumes. That's a real solution to this problem. And that's what we need from GM.


----------



## ConsideringACruze (Jan 7, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well, I was able to reproduce this today. I can no longer say my car doesn't smell. In fact, in reproducing this issue, I nearly got sick. I finally know what the big deal is.
> 
> Why have I never smelled it before? I never ran the heat on full blast. I noticed that with the fan turned to the highest speed, the system will stay in recirculation mode until you hit the last temperature notch. When that happens, you start smelling antifreeze like it was Auschwitz. I've never run the heat on full since it was never cold enough. Last few days, it dipped down to the low teens and single digits temps.
> 
> ...



Do you think your cabin air filter now has the antifreeze mist in it? You may be smelling antifreeze out of what the cabin air filter collected even if you leave the heater off now.

NOW you know why I want to hear what GM will do with this before I fall into the same trap. I seriously feel bad for you guys/gals.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ConsideringACruze said:


> Do you think your cabin air filter now has the antifreeze mist in it? You may be smelling antifreeze out of what the cabin air filter collected even if you leave the heater off now.
> 
> NOW you know why I want to hear what GM will do with this before I fall into the same trap. I seriously feel bad for you guys/gals.


The cabin air filter is fine. That's not a concern. As someone else noted, if it was contaminated, it would smell at all times, but the way it is now, I can basically turn the smell on and off at will depending on how I set my heater and fan controls. 

I sent an e-mail to my contact in GM regarding this issue asking for an update and am now waiting for a phone call.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

lhall said:


> I understand what you're saying here but I think you're implying there's a reasonable argument in favor of GM ignoring further complaints on this issue. Whether you are suggesting this or not, I reject the premise.
> 
> It may make sense from a business perspective to argue that the current state is "as designed" and we all have to deal with it. But allot of things that sound like good business policy aren't good product policy. From a consumer's perspective, I cannot accept the current workaround as a final solution, even if it is successful at keeping fumes out of the interior in the limited cases reported here so far. Covering up (or I would say mitigating) this issue is not enough. Venting the AF fumes such that they are noticeable anywhere in or around the car is not acceptable, no matter what the original design criteria is/was. If the design does not meet all the requirements, then it is flawed. A flawed design cannot be held up as basis on which the complaints are judged. Neither can a workaround to a flawed design. We need an actual solution to the problem.
> 
> It's not hard to imagine (as some in this thread have already) a closed system that would trap the fumes. That's a real solution to this problem. And that's what we need from GM.


I agree. My supposition on the designed in venting was a bit tongue in cheek, but also intended to get folks thinking that it still isn't right and a car should not be venting this stuff. I still think the software controlling the engine is the problem. As I said before, people drive differently, in different sorts of traffic, and thus, it takes a certain combination of circumstances to get the engine to over pressure and cause the venting. As XR just found out. Chevy may think that hiding the problem with the TSB is OK and gets them off the hook until a redesign is done, but my added comments were made to have folks question that tactic. All the efforts that everyone is pouring into stopping the "smell" of the venting is good in that it is calling attention to the problem, but it won't stop the venting. OK, I'm done venting. :banghead:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I agree. My supposition on the designed in venting was a bit tongue in cheek, but also intended to get folks thinking that it still isn't right and a car should not be venting this stuff. I still think the software controlling the engine is the problem. As I said before, people drive differently, in different sorts of traffic, and thus, it takes a certain combination of circumstances to get the engine to over pressure and cause the venting. As XR just found out. Chevy may think that hiding the problem with the TSB is OK and gets them off the hook until a redesign is done, but my added comments were made to have folks question that tactic. All the efforts that everyone is pouring into stopping the "smell" of the venting is good in that it is calling attention to the problem, but it won't stop the venting. OK, I'm done venting. :banghead:


Heh, wordplay.

I agree. The car shouldn't be venting vapors in the FIRST place unless it's overpressurized (overheating). Otherwise, the car should be able to keep that pressure in just like _*EVERY OTHER CAR*_ with this same recovery tank setup. It seems the Cruze just wasn't designed to handle that level of pressure/heat in the tank.

Masking the problem by drawing the vapors away from the air intake/engine compartment just isn't addressing the *real* issue.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> I still think the software controlling the engine is the problem. As I said before, people drive differently, in different sorts of traffic, and thus, it takes a certain combination of circumstances to get the engine to over pressure and cause the venting.


Right. You've mentioned this before. And that's a good angle that could also produce a solution. Even if it is the electronics that run the software (presuming that wear and tear is part of the mix that makes the venting start), conceptually this sounds like a nice area (for GM) to analyze.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Ahh, Xtreme, now you feel our pain. My car has literally made me want to vomit and given me decent headaches several times on long drives. 

The problem is you want heat, but as the smell hits (even to some degree on recirc) you turn the heat off and crack the window, but then you're freezing, but you can't turn the heat to a decent level without feeling sick from vapors. 

The long vent tube helps a lot, but it doesn't solve the issue. 

I'm going to reseal the cap, and see if that, in conjunction with the extended vent tube can force all vapor out of the engine bay.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

UPDATE - Someone mentioned that they thought that the smell was only occuring when the engine temp was above 200 degrees. I have the engine temp available on the DIC and verified that the temp was at 194 degrees, temp setting on max, and fan speed on 2, when I first started to smell the antifreeze in the cabin last night. I find that I can smell the antifreeze in ther cabin more often when at speeds above 40mph.

ConsideringACruze, I agree, a class action lawsuit sounds like it would put this issue in the media spotlight and finally get GM to act on this issue. This is a HEALTH issue, especially for people with children. GM, this needs to be fixed NOW.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

I agree, it's worse on the highway.


----------



## ConsideringACruze (Jan 7, 2013)

Frankly, being given a $2 plastic tube & a 25 cent piece of tape to fix a car that is emitting antifreeze fumes is downright insulting.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

ConsideringACruze said:


> Frankly, being given a $2 plastic tube & a 25 cent piece of tape to fix a car that is emitting antifreeze fumes is downright insulting.


If that's insulting, what is being given "We've checked the car from top to bottom and there are no issues, and we couldn't duplicate the smell"


Only to have the car stinking 10 miles later, and when you get home you find a decent oil leak in addition to the coolant issue?

Lol.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hoon said:


> If that's insulting, what is being given "We've checked the car from top to bottom and there are no issues, and we couldn't duplicate the smell"
> 
> 
> Only to have the car stinking 10 miles later, and when you get home you find a decent oil leak in addition to the coolant issue?
> ...


I specifically asked for an oil change and software update to be done to our Toyota. I even printed out the TSB and took it in.

They had the car from 10 AM - 5:30 PM. Picked it up just to find out they rotated the tires and the other services weren't "necessary".

Boy, did they get an earful. I thought the GM dealers were bad, but that really pissed me off.

Service departments are full of incompetent morons.

XR, I hope this gets escalated up the chain of command. Put some of their engineers to good use.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

FWIW, mine smells anywhere from 3/4-full heat. 

It was much worse yesterday when it was 12 degrees outside and finally got to full operating temp on the highway. Once around town, the temperature drops to below 190 and I can't smell it from inside the car anymore, but still on the highway.

I fashioned a little vent tube of my own Monday, but it still doesn't really help alleviate the smell that's coming from the cap on mine.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

my vent tube seem to make a problem little better, but its still clearly there. I'm going to recap the top like I did before with the vent tube in place, and see if I can force all of the vapor out from under the car.

Hopefully XR can light some asses on fire at GM.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Imagine how much of an insult is it for GM to buy back a lemon 2012 Cruze with 32,000 miles and hand it's owner a check for thousands of dollars because they could not fix the coolant smell 16,000 miles ago. Can't wait to see them watch me walk to the dealer next store and drive off in a new Dart Limited.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Imagine how much of an insult is it for GM to buy back a lemon 2012 Cruze with 32,000 miles and hand it's owner a check for thousands of dollars because they could not fix the coolant smell 16,000 miles ago. Can't wait to see them watch me walk to the dealer next store and drive off in a new Dart Limited.


And the purpose of this post is?


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> And the purpose of this post is?


I think to gloat. As in GM jerked him around figuring he would go away. Obviously not in a new Dodge though. Now, let me tell you what I know.

I am being jerked around. I called GM on the 19th. Was bumped up to a district specialist who was calling me on the 21st "between noon and 9pm". They called me at 10:30 could not answer as I was at a funeral all morning. I called the specialist at 3pm and got voice mail. No return call. I call 800# on Tuesday around 4pm as I received no call. Was informed that they called at 2pm and left a message. They did not, was at home all afternoon. Was also told that today at 2pm was the "final attempt" to contact me. 4pm today I called them and was sent to another voice mail. Once again I received no call or message.

It seems illogical that anyone would have faith in GM helping them with their antifreeze smell after all the b.s. they have put some of us through.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

upstater said:


> I think to gloat. As in GM jerked him around figuring he would go away. Obviously not in a new Dodge though. Now, let me tell you what I know.
> 
> I am being jerked around. I called GM on the 19th. Was bumped up to a district specialist who was calling me on the 21st "between noon and 9pm". They called me at 10:30 could not answer as I was at a funeral all morning. I called the specialist at 3pm and got voice mail. No return call. I call 800# on Tuesday around 4pm as I received no call. Was informed that they called at 2pm and left a message. They did not, was at home all afternoon. Was also told that today at 2pm was the "final attempt" to contact me. 4pm today I called them and was sent to another voice mail. Once again I received no call or message.
> 
> It seems illogical that anyone would have faith in GM helping them with their antifreeze smell after all the b.s. they have put some of us through.


What you're experiencing is not BS by any means. When you were busy calling them back, they were busy calling someone else and helping them with their problem. You're not their only customer and you have to remember that. You cannot and should not expect a response within 24 hours. The fact is that they are calling you and leaving you voice mails. Should you actually answer the phone next time they call, I can assure you that you will not be "jerked around." This is from personal experience.

As for those with antifreeze smell issues, I cannot fathom why anyone would pick their car up from a dealership before actually verifying that the problem has been resolved. Refuse to take the car back until the issue is fixed while GM pays the bill on your rental car and you'll find out very quickly how hard GM will start trying to fix your car correctly.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What you're experiencing is not BS by any means. When you were busy calling them back, they were busy calling someone else and helping them with their problem. You're not their only customer and you have to remember that. You cannot and should not expect a response within 24 hours. The fact is that they are calling you and leaving you voice mails. Should you actually answer the phone next time they call, I can assure you that you will not be "jerked around." This is from personal experience.
> 
> As for those with antifreeze smell issues, I cannot fathom why anyone would pick their car up from a dealership before actually verifying that the problem has been resolved. Refuse to take the car back until the issue is fixed while GM pays the bill on your rental car and you'll find out very quickly how hard GM will start trying to fix your car correctly.


Wow. You missed the point. They set the times to call me. They did not follow through. They called only once, before the agreed time. With your attitude sir, I am sure they would hire you on the spot.

Aw, F it. No more typing for me. Back I go to dealer for third attempt (on paper). First repair was " just move to recirculate and your all set" which does not count.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I was responding to a previous post that said it was insulting that GM would think a customer would accept a tape and tube job as an appropriate fix to this problem. You know my history with this Xtreme. Now that you have experienced this issue how would you like to deal with that smell for 8 months? How would you like to go to the dealer only for them to tell you that no leaks exist on your car and it was no problem? Would you have let them repair your car 3x using tape that kept falling off? I was initially told this was a temp fix and the dealer expected a perm fix which would be logical in my opinion. Well, that did not happen and it is insulting that GM considers the tape/tube fix to be a permanent fix. I have been more then patient with all of this. It is insulting when GM calls you the morning of Dec 7th, and tells you the district factory rep will call you later that day to discuss getting into another vehicle- and BTW don't bother taking your car to the dealer to fix it anymore. I waited over a week finally called CS again and was told there was a mixup and someone would call me for sure. No call. I finally got a call from the factory rep on Jan 10th without any initial apology. The rep tried to tell me I just have a leak somewhere and he has never heard of any issues like mine. I was offered a voucher for another Chevy and I told him I didn't feel comfortable getting another Cruze and had no interest in a Malibu or Sonic. I asked if I could get a buy back and he told me that would be a lot of paperwork and it would take a few days to get back with me- like it was a big bother to do this. He told me he would get back to me Monday. Monday came and went- I called and left a message Tues. I finally got a call Wed. He gave me the figures and then told me it will take possibly 2 weeks for this to happen. I told him I did not realize that and my car really smells of coolant since it got colder and did not want to use it for 2 more weeks. He told me the cs rep should not have told me not take my car back to the dealer. He said since we are already paying me 21 thousand dollars what the heck is another 500 for a rental in a very rude and smart way. He actually told me to take it in a get it fixed if I wanted to. I did not feel like arguing with him anymore and just ended it. I just drove with no heat and windows cracked, and mostly drove my minivan when my wife did not need it just to have this over with. I have every right to be upset over all of this. Quite frankly everyone needs to look into their lemon laws and have GM buy back their cars. In my state it is the same repair 3x starting at under 18,000 miles- I read a lot of people on here that already exceeded that. I have been patient with this car- I was never rude or insulting to the dealer or the GM reps through all of this when I could have been. I expected GM would extend the same courtesy back to me and that did not happen. I will never buy a GM product again, not because of their actual products ( I realize things can happen), it is more because how some of the GM reps handled everything. The ultimate insult will be GM having to buy back these Cruzes that have had multiple attempts to fix but not solve any of these coolant issues. Go ahead and live in your GM bubble Xtreme, but based on my experience I fully believe upstarter.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I realize these customer service people are really busy since there is so many issues with the cruze & so many unhappy customers. I still love my cruze but think when hundreds or even thousands of people including myself are breathing poison they should take the matter very seriously & do the right thing & recall ALL 2011-2013 cruze for this design defect. Even if your car is not smelling now, I suspect eventually they all will.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

This forum is a good reply to when someone said that people should be here only to praise GM and the Cruze.
Because of this forum I know I can'y buy this car until they fix the issues, especially this one. I wouldn't be able to drive the car at all because I have MCS. In addition, I would be gone from GM for good. I certainly hope GM is now taking this seriously. This is a major issue and will negatively affect sales for years once it gets out into social media.
Thanks to everyone here who contributes.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've been jerked around by dealers and stuff too. Some of us just don't have time to deal with their BS...especially when the dealer is 30-40 min out of our way and inconveniences getting to work when you've still got a 1-hr commute into work. 

They'll provide a rental (mine does it through Enterprise), but I'm not going to pay for the rental if they come back with "no problem found". Seriously, I don't waste my time, gas, and my girlfriend's time to bring you a **** car that's not having a problem, so why are you wasting mine???

I've been through the whole phone tag thing as well. That wasn't fun either. "so and so is out of the office right now; you'll get a call back tomorrow". Nope, no call. I don't have all week to be without my car. It was enough of a bear just to get the power steering rack replaced on mine.

To be fair, it's not only GM that does it. My health insurance provider put me through the same hoops just for getting my money back from a lost metro card.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

"Your most unhappy customers are your greatest source of learning."
Bill Gates


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

upstater said:


> Wow. You missed the point. They set the times to call me. They did not follow through. They called only once, before the agreed time. With your attitude sir, I am sure they would hire you on the spot.
> 
> Aw, F it. No more typing for me. Back I go to dealer for third attempt (on paper). First repair was " just move to recirculate and your all set" which does not count.


I simply pointed out that they called and that you couldn't answer and that by definition, that doesn't qualify as being "jerked around."

I'm here to keep threads like this from going out of control and perhaps keeping people from becoming trolls. I am doing all I can to get down to the bottom of this and started before my own car started having issues, which is a far cry from the excessive complaining some people here do. Not to say people shouldn't complain, but it does get old and useless after a while. 

I try to maintain as positive of an atmosphere as possible. Keep that in mind. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Just wondering, do you guys smell the coolant all the time? I catch a wiff of it, sometimes 2-3 times on the way to work, sometimes 7-8 times.Took my wife for a ride in it today and she said she could smell it and it was making her sick. I'll be taking mine back in, since the heater core didn't seem to work for the smell. I popped the hood to look at the surge tank and saw that the coolant level was way below the arrow, and that was after driving all day too. Plus there is orange all over the top of the tank, like they didn't even get any in the **** tank...

I'm thinking of just asking them to buy the thing back, since it doesn't appear there is a fix to this. I don't want to breath in toxic fumes and neither should my 22 month old daughter.


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello all. I am new 2013 Cruze owner who has been lurking around this site for about a month, and finally decided to jump into a thread. I too have the antifreeze smell issue, and have just taken the car to the dealer today for evaluation. They decided to install the vent hose and ordered up the engine compartment seals. No improvement yet.

When i got it home i decided to take a closer look at the resevoir, and have determined that the strongest smell is coming from the hose that goes from the engine to the top of the tank. It appears to me that the rubber hose has too big of an inside diameter to fit snugly on the tank barb, and the quick clamp is not fully crimping the hose to the barb. With the hose getting very hot and becoming very pliable, I think when the system becomes pressurized it begins to blow past the clamp and escapes into the intake of the hvac.

Has anyone looked closely at this connection ?

I have moved the clamp to the left so that it is clamping directly over the larger end of the barb.

i have an hour drive to work in the morning so I will surely know if this had made a difference or not.

by the way, I have learned a ton from this site....Thanks to all !!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruzenart said:


> Hello all. I am new 2013 Cruze owner who has been lurking around this site for about a month, and finally decided to jump into a thread. I too have the antifreeze smell issue, and have just taken the car to the dealer today for evaluation. They decided to install the vent hose and ordered up the engine compartment seals. No improvement yet.
> 
> When i got it home i decided to take a closer look at the resevoir, and have determined that the strongest smell is coming from the hose that goes from the engine to the top of the tank. It appears to me that the rubber hose has too big of an inside diameter to fit snugly on the tank barb, and the quick clamp is not fully crimping the hose to the barb. With the hose getting very hot and becoming very pliable, I think when the system becomes pressurized it begins to blow past the clamp and escapes into the intake of the hvac.
> 
> ...


That could make a lot of sense, so thanks for posting!

Let us know if that helps you at all. If that's the case, it's super easy to change some clamps!


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

I told service how to reproduce (set heat on max temp, fan on 1 or 2 speed). They claimed they could not reproduce but I can every time including after service "fix" with crappy orange tubing. I left message with service person who opened case yesterday. Still waiting on return call. 

I'm thinking Pepsi challenge here. Drive my car for 30 minutes, then new car for 30 minutes. I'll take new car smell over what mine smells like any day.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Cruzenart said:


> Hello all. I am new 2013 Cruze owner who has been lurking around this site for about a month, and finally decided to jump into a thread. I too have the antifreeze smell issue, and have just taken the car to the dealer today for evaluation. They decided to install the vent hose and ordered up the engine compartment seals. No improvement yet.
> 
> When i got it home i decided to take a closer look at the resevoir, and have determined that the strongest smell is coming from the hose that goes from the engine to the top of the tank. It appears to me that the rubber hose has too big of an inside diameter to fit snugly on the tank barb, and the quick clamp is not fully crimping the hose to the barb. With the hose getting very hot and becoming very pliable, I think when the system becomes pressurized it begins to blow past the clamp and escapes into the intake of the hvac.
> 
> ...


Thank you for looking into that Cruzenart! Is this the hose and clamp you are talking about?
I doubt that that the hose would leak some coolant at the clamp, let us know what results you will get pls.


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

gt_cristian said:


> Thank you for looking into that Cruzenart! Is this the hose and clamp you are talking about?
> I doubt that that the hose would leak some coolant at the clamp, let us know what results you will get pls.
> 
> View attachment 10388


Yes, that is what I was referring to. You can actually just pull the hose off without releasing the clamp, and it does get very hot. I also meant to say that there is evidence of leaking with a yellow crusty substance at the end of the hose. I have also found this crust at the pressure cap vent outlet as well.

i will definatly post my results when I get home form work tomorrow


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

lhall said:


> I'll report back in a few days after driving it a bit to give an update.


OK, it has been a couple of days. Here are my observations.

First, I related to my dealer the problems others here have had with this PI, particularly with the taped hose. Anyone looking to have this PI work performed should do this as well. If your service department is worth anything, they will take that to heart and try to find a better way to attach the hose. Mine did and the initial results are promising. As for the fumes, they are very much mitigated in the cabin during drives (on the highway) of up to 40 minutes at a time. There is still a faint smell when the engine temperature peaks (225-228F for me) but I have to admit, if I wasn't monitoring, I might not notice. So in my estimation, if the PI is done right, this should go a long way towards mitigating, if not eliminating, the AF fumes in the cabin within the first few days of the service being performed. That's the good news and I'm happy to report it. For this stop-gap measure, I owe thanks to my dealer's service team and to GM for their efforts to provide it. I'm hopeful that it will continue working well going forward. 

Now for the bad new - the fumes outside the car and in the engine compartment are just as bad as ever. But I don't think this is a surprise since the PI is really just trying to keep the fumes out of the passenger compartment when the vent is open, the fan is on, and the windows are closed.

Some additional info - I never really had a problem with fogging, at least not if the vent was open to the outside air. If on recirculate for a long time without defrost or A/C (literally) on, I do get window fogging but that's no different for me than in any car I've driven so I don't consider that an issue. The service department did initially replace my heater core when I first brought the car in for this issue. My fluid had dropped to just above the large tube (in about 14000 miles). But even before that, I had no fogging issues and I haven't had noticeable AF loss since (about 18500 miles now). No other parts have been replaced relative to this issue. A pressure test has been performed and passed.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Cruzenart said:


> Yes, that is what I was referring to. You can actually just pull the hose off without releasing the clamp, and it does get very hot. I also meant to say that there is evidence of leaking with a yellow crusty substance at the end of the hose. I have also found this crust at the pressure cap vent outlet as well.
> 
> i will definatly post my results when I get home form work tomorrow


Cool! Here are three photos of that section. Left two: 2011 LT, right: 2013 LT. Notice the 2011 had that tube mod done on the tank.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

blackcruzelt said:


> Just wondering, do you guys smell the coolant all the time? I catch a wiff of it, sometimes 2-3 times on the way to work, sometimes 7-8 times.Took my wife for a ride in it today and she said she could smell it and it was making her sick.


It obviously comes in spurts when the venting occurs but unless you air the cabin out, the fumes do linger. That's my way of saying it happens at discreet times, in my estimation, but get enough of those and the smell will seem continuous.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

lhall said:


> Some additional info - I never really had a problem with fogging, at least not if the vent was open to the outside air. If on recirculate for a long time without defrost or A/C (literally) on, I do get window fogging but that's no different for me than in any car I've driven so I don't consider that an issue. The service department did initially replace my heater core when I first brought the car in for this issue. My fluid had dropped to just above the large tube (in about 14000 miles). But even before that, I had no fogging issues and I haven't had noticeable AF loss since (about 18500 miles now). No other parts have been replaced relative to this issue. A pressure test has been performed and passed.


This is the kind of fogging I experienced at the same time with coolant smell (fan = 1, heat = max). I had cleaned the windshield two months before taking that picture.


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

gt_cristian said:


> Cool! Here are two photos of that section. Left 2011 LT, right 2013 LT. Notice the 2011 had that tube mod done on the tank.
> 
> View attachment 10389
> View attachment 10390


Looking at the 2011 on the left, you will see that the hose clamp is moved to the left to seat right over the biggest part of the barb. This is exactly what I did tonight. It was previously like the 2013 photo on the right.. Did the 2011 still suffer from the smell?


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

gt_cristian said:


> This is the kind of fogging I experienced at the same time with coolant smell (fan = 1, heat = max). I had cleaned the windshield two months before taking that picture.
> 
> View attachment 10391


i have the same fogging as well.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> This is the kind of fogging I experienced at the same time with coolant smell (fan = 1, heat = max). I had cleaned the windshield two months before taking that picture.
> 
> View attachment 10391


Yeah, fortunately, I'm not seeing that. My guess is that you're getting more venting than I am, possibly because your vent cap is faulty or you have a leak in the system.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Cruzenart said:


> Looking at the 2011 on the left, you will see that the hose clamp is moved to the left to seat right over the biggest part of the barb. This is exactly what I did tonight. It was previously like the 2013 photo on the right.. Did the 2011 still suffer from the smell?


I added a second photo from the 2011. It has a similar angle with the 2013 photo. I think the tank and hose are identical. Maybe the camera angle made you think there was a difference there. The 2011 was still having coolant smell inside the cabin.


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

gt_cristian said:


> I added a second photo from the 2011. It has a similar angle with the 2013 photo. I think the tank and hose are identical. Maybe the camera angle made you think there was a difference there. The 2011 was still having coolant smell inside the cabin.


Thanks, I see that now. So in the 2011 photo the clamp is not directly over the barb end, but to the right of it, just like my 2013 was. Gives me hope that my moving the clamp directly over the barb may yield some benefit. We will see.......


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

I added a very strong worm clamp on that connection last week. 

It didn't make any difference at all.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Cruzenart said:


> i have the same fogging as well.


The fogging is the heater core, I just had mine done and it cleared up the fogging completely. However I still have the coolant smell at times.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Andrei, sorry to hear you've joined this unlucky club, but I think you'll have the ability to escalate it enough to really get some action out of them.

After I read your post this afternoon, I tried an experiment on my way home. I've never had a problem (fingers crossed, knock on wood). Normal time, traffic, etc. Started out with the temp at 74 and fan manually on 1. Went probably 5 miles that way with just the heated seat on until I had the coolant temp above 200. Then I turned the heat on full blast- temp on 'hi', fan on max 6, and I reconfigured the auto settings to draw in outside air. IAT went between 18 and 20 degrees, so about 6-8 degrees warmer than yesterday, but much less windy. I left it on these "sweatings" for the entire rest of the way home. I never once had any fogging or unusual smells, even though the air got significantly cooler once off the highway. In fact, it was running in the 190s on the highway, but once off the highway, within a mile or two, it was down between 160 and 170. It was specifically at 163 when I pulled into the driveway. It ran in the 160s when I was just rolling, but it did go into the low 170s when starting up from a stop.

After I pulled in the garage and shut it down, I popped the hood and opened my sniffer. I couldn't smell any type of coolant smell either around the cowl or closer to the coolant tank either.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Sunline's experiment never got the coolant temperature above 200, and likely the system never got to 20 psi. If this were my car, I'd likely block part of the radiator with some cardboard and repeat to see if the coolant temperature went to 220 or higher. Again, there has to be a set of circumstances the one can repeat (like Hoon) to create the high temp/pressure. I'm thinking that situation is not that uncommon and the system should be able to contain it. The fluid probably doesn't boil at 226 under pressure, but when released into the surge tank, the pressure is reduced when the 20 psi cap releases and the fluid in the tank boils immediately. 

It's how steam engines worked. Water heated above 212 F and under pressure (as high as 230 psi) contains a large amount of stored energy. When released into the cyclinder, at atmosphereic pressure, it expands 1600 times its volume and drives the engine's piston.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> ...I never once had any fogging or unusual smells, even though the air got significantly cooler once off the highway....
> After I pulled in the garage and shut it down, I popped the hood and opened my sniffer. I couldn't smell any type of coolant smell either around the cowl or closer to the coolant tank either.


How long have you had the car? What's your mileage? If you don't mind my asking...


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Im going to add a second rubber seal in the cap to hopefully prevent any fumes exiting anywhere besides the vent tube


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Sunline's experiment never got the coolant temperature above 200, and likely the system never got to 20 psi. If this were my car, I'd likely block part of the radiator with some cardboard and repeat to see if the coolant temperature went to 220 or higher. Again, there has to be a set of circumstances the one can repeat (like Hoon) to create the high temp/pressure. I'm thinking that situation is not that uncommon and the system should be able to contain it. The fluid probably doesn't boil at 226 under pressure, but when released into the surge tank, the pressure is reduced when the 20 psi cap releases and the fluid in the tank boils immediately.
> 
> It's how steam engines worked. Water heated above 212 F and under pressure (as high as 230 psi) contains a large amount of stored energy. When released into the cyclinder, at atmosphereic pressure, it expands 1600 times its volume and drives the engine's piston.


True, it never could hold temp. The only time it got above 200 (which was about 205-210 in this case was before I turned the fan on. On my normal drive, I'll see 224/225 under the same conditions except the temp lower (74ish) and fan on 2-3.

I do have my lower grill blocked, but not the upper: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-fuel-economy/10571-slowly-turning-my-ltz-into-eco.html


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Im going to add a second rubber seal in the cap to hopefully prevent any fumes exiting anywhere besides the vent tube


Looking forward to hearing the results of that.

I have a few things happening behind the scenes with GM. I will update when I can.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Extreme for making progress with GM. I love my Cruze, and I have been a GM guy for over 20 years. This last purchase has been disappointing, but I am staying positive as well, hoping that GM can get this fixed quickly before things escalate. Other than the various issues I have had (and that have been fixed, other than the antifreeze smell), this is a great little car.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Looking forward to hearing the results of that.
> 
> I have a few things happening behind the scenes with GM. I will update when I can.


So far i've added a large O-ring over the clearly leaking factory seal, and it was not effective. 

I'm going to have to make my own gasket of some sort, will work on it tomorrow if i have time.


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

gt_cristian said:


> Thank you for looking into that Cruzenart! Is this the hose and clamp you are talking about?
> I doubt that that the hose would leak some coolant at the clamp, let us know what results you will get pls.
> 
> View attachment 10388


Quick update, moving the clamp did not make a difference at all...maybe worse.

I got a call today from my dealer who wants the Brand Manager to come in and take a look at the heater core with his tech. Going to take it in next Tuesday.

After thinking more about the smell, I can pretty much turn the smell on and off by increasing or decreasing the temp knob. Does adjusting this knob allow hotter water, and pressure, to enter the heater core or does it just redirect more air though the heater core ?

Seems more likely that my heater core may be the primary culprit in my circumstance. I will report back as to what they find next Tuesday.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Cruzenart said:


> Quick update, moving the clamp did not make a difference at all...maybe worse.
> 
> I got a call today from my dealer who wants the Brand Manager to come in and take a look at the heater core with his tech. Going to take it in next Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Do you have the fogging/haze on the windshield? that is a sure sign the heater core is faulty, I just had mine done last week and the haze and fog are gone, but still getting the coolant smell at times. Took my wife for a ride and she can smell it too, almost made her sick. Let us know what they tell you.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruzenart said:


> After thinking more about the smell, I can pretty much turn the smell on and off by increasing or decreasing the temp knob. Does adjusting this knob allow hotter water, and pressure, to enter the heater core or does it just redirect more air though the heater core ?.


More air. The heater core constantly has water flow. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

Was hoping for #1000 on thread. Called customer service rep second time and left message. Sent PM to Stacy with history on my case.


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

blackcruzelt said:


> Do you have the fogging/haze on the windshield? that is a sure sign the heater core is faulty, I just had mine done last week and the haze and fog are gone, but still getting the coolant smell at times. Took my wife for a ride and she can smell it too, almost made her sick. Let us know what they tell you.


Yes, I have fogging on the windsheild. I will not wash it as I may be able to use it for evidence during trouble shooting.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Boiling point of antifreeze, aka engine coolant = +256 degree F for a system running a 15 lb pressure cap in good condition. This is running an equal 50% mix of coolant and water. Taken directly from the back of the Prestone yellow jug. We are all running around with a 20 lb cap system. Therefore, our boiling point should be slightly higher.

The surge tank is not like a steam engine. The entire engine cooling system; radiator, heater core, hoses and surge tank are running at basically the same operating pressure. Pressure does not decrease when the coolant reaches the surge tank. Assuming a normal operating engine, we are all running around 20 lbs. Right now with some of the very low outside temps the US and Canada is experiencing, we have cars that never reach normal operating temperature.

Based on what many believe could be occurring, that is, the cooling system pressure may be exceeding the top set point of the cap, this then allows some vapor to vent. How that happens, that is reaches pressures above the upper limit of the cap is still an unknown. When the cap vents, the system pressure does not severely drop or reduce too zero. Most likely it will drop down several pounds and then seal up. I have no direct experience regarding radiator cap design, but they all have a tolerance. In this case, the mean pressure is 20 lbs which means that some may open slightly below and some will operate and then vent above that value. That assumes (on my part) that the cap operates in a normal (distribution) fashion.

If you have any traces of coolant on the outside of your surge tank, or anywhere, you either have a leak, or coolant got spilled at one point by someone servicing your Cruze.

At this point, adding a vent line is no different than what I have physically seen is included on other cars. What I am more annoyed at is the fact that earlier GM cars with surge tanks had a low coolant sensor mounted in the tank, as part of the system. It would turn on an "idiot light" in your cluster. Based on what I have determined, the Cruze does not have that feature. That would have helped some of the members who reported that their tank was basically empty.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

lhall said:


> If your service department is worth anything, they will take that to heart and try to find a better way to attach the hose. Mine did and the initial results are promising.


Would you mind elaborating on tape/tube job that appears to be promising? Maybe attach a pic?


----------



## jj64 (Jan 16, 2013)

My 2012 has ECT display. On warm up, I peak at 230F then fall back to 210-220F. 230F is below 15psi boiling point of the above stated A/F Boiling point, much less the 20psi relief pressure. This assumes, 
1) ECT is measuring hottest point of system
2) Antifreeze mix is at correct ratio w/ water at plant (hope someone didn't attempt to save a couple $)
3) Pressure cap or anything else is not venting/leaking off pressure. Leak spec on cap???

I'm now curious on what the system pressure is during warm-up and operation???


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

with no fix insight and minus 25 degrees the last few mornings I had an idea but the testing conditions have changed a little with such cold temps.... My thoughts are if we put the heat on and use the inside recirculate button I think this will stop air to be drawn from the trouble point by the overflow tank.... I have not smelled it but like I said I have been in well under zero degree weather and I don t know if that affects anything. Anyone else try this? One year left on lease and counting!!!


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Part of the problem is cap design. The O-rings that are supposed to seal to the side of the inlet compress over time and fail to hold pressure. 

I have white crust of dried Dex-crud all over the inside of my cap AFTER the seal, clearly showing leakage. There is also a decent amount of liquid dex cool above the seal, again showing the pressurized vapor is blowing right by. 

That's why this doesn't happen when most cars are new, but takes anywhere from 5-20+K miles....the o-rings compress with age and fail to seal.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Are the o-rings replaceable? My Montana used cork for the coolant system seals. I had to replace the cork after about 7 years of ownership.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Heat is a major enemy of the O rings. I've had modest luck restoring compressed, or dried out, O rings by soaking them in a zip lock bag with a bunch of ArmorAll in it. It takes awhile (like several weeks), but it might be an alternative if you had a spare ring to swap back and forth. Probably easier to go to the parts department and buy a few. I can't believe they are more than a couple of bucks apiece.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Hoon said:


> Part of the problem is cap design. The O-rings that are supposed to seal to the side of the inlet compress over time and fail to hold pressure.
> 
> I have white crust of dried Dex-crud all over the inside of my cap AFTER the seal, clearly showing leakage. There is also a decent amount of liquid dex cool above the seal, again showing the pressurized vapor is blowing right by.
> 
> That's why this doesn't happen when most cars are new, but takes anywhere from 5-20+K miles....the o-rings compress with age and fail to seal.


I like this analysis because it ties the typically reported timeframe for the occurrence of this problem to a plausible cause. Even better, it suggests a good, inexpensive (albeit short-term) solution - replace the cap. Hoon, have you tried this? I seem to recall other talk much earlier in this thread about the cap. If I recall correctly, replacements there weren't overly helpful. But that doesn't mean that the cap isn't playing a part. In my case, I haven't seen obvious indications of o-ring failure in the cap but I will follow-up on this with my dealership.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

cerbomark said:


> with no fix insight and minus 25 degrees the last few mornings I had an idea but the testing conditions have changed a little with such cold temps.... My thoughts are if we put the heat on and use the inside recirculate button I think this will stop air to be drawn from the trouble point by the overflow tank.... I have not smelled it but like I said I have been in well under zero degree weather and I don t know if that affects anything. Anyone else try this? One year left on lease and counting!!!


Yeah this has been mentioned earlier in the thread. It can have an effect but doesn't solve any problems really. We can't rule out fumes getting in through the closed off outside damper.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

lhall said:


> Yeah this has been mentioned earlier in the thread. It can have an effect but doesn't solve any problems really. We can't rule out fumes getting in through the closed off outside damper.


And if there's one thing I found out this summer...fumes do get in past the recirculate damper. That's by design though...a small amount of outside air is pulled in on most systems.

Spray a little bit of Febreeze around the air intake duct with the fan on high and recirculate mode and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cerbomark said:


> My thoughts are if we put the heat on and use the inside recirculate button I think this will stop air to be drawn from the trouble point by the overflow tank.... I have not smelled it but like I said I have been in well under zero degree weather and I don't know if that affects anything.


You are correct using recirculate did make my smell go down allot. Problem is as soon as I turned it on the inside of the windows started to fog up. Car was fully warmed at 220degrees in 15degree weather. 

I can not run the heat control knob very high in the cruze as it makes me have a hard time breathing(too hot), so the fogging could have been caused by the heat control knob being at the 1 o'clock position not hot enough to remove the moisture. I did have the car set to defrost at the time so I found it strange it fogged up so fast(within 30 seconds).


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

UPDATE - Driving today I could start to smell antifreeze inside the car when the engine temp was at 171 degrees. The smell was faint but noticeable. I also tried the recirculate setting instead of outside air and it made very little difference. Antifreeze smell was very strong today. I had to drive 3 hours in 15 degree weather with the windows cracked, doesn't make me too happy. I am hoping there is a fix soon, crossing my fingers.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

This is the strangest problem ever for the Cruze. Some have the inner smell while others do not yet the cars are the same. I had my heater on with a nice amount of heat coming in and them just for the **** of it turned it up and no smell at all. The only thing I do not have is the display for the coolant Temp. GM made a choice to not have this on the newer versions could it be they again no longer want people to know how the Temp. is doing . This Engine does run very hot and in the summer just as hot with its engine heat soak as we shut the motor off and with the hood shut down the Temp. really builds up.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

ChuzCruze said:


> UPDATE - Driving today I could start to smell antifreeze inside the car when the engine temp was at 171 degrees. The smell was faint but noticeable. I also tried the recirculate setting instead of outside air and it made very little difference. Antifreeze smell was very strong today. I had to drive 3 hours in 15 degree weather with the windows cracked, doesn't make me too happy. I am hoping there is a fix soon, crossing my fingers.


Sounds like my Cruze. Hitting 170ish - here it comes! Where's the chem gear?


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

I dont get it until 200.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

What about taking a resivor off an earlier model Chevrolet car with a better cap and replace that I would think would help if in fact the cap is the issue with some, I'm still under the impression its my heater core on my car.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I wonder if changing the overflow cap on the tank with another one would start to blow off the hose connections that use this plastic connects. Perhaps 20lbs is the max that this engine can handle as it vents its way around. If adding something different would the cap be at 32lbs and then all **** breaks loose.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Bohdan said:


> I wonder if changing the overflow cap on the tank with another one would start to blow off the hose connections that use this plastic connects. Perhaps 20lbs is the max that this engine can handle as it vents its way around. If adding something different would the cap be at 32lbs and then all **** breaks loose.


That's actually quit a bit most are around 16lb caps.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't think running the system at higher pressure is an appropriate solution. A bandaid maybe (if it works), but not a fix.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I have a few things happening behind the scenes with GM. I will update when I can.


Xtreme, sure appreciate you working with GM regarding the antifreeze issue. I read your articles at xtremerevolution.net. Great articles! The article titled "GM Inside Look - GM Powertrain Headquarters, Sep 24, 2012 was very interesting. My hope is if GM invests the time (about 3 years) to build an engine that they will surely invest the time to find a permanent fix regarding the antifreeze issue. Time will tell. Hopefully something will surface soon. Thanks for keeping all of us updated.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

SilverCruser reports in another thread that the Cruze is the first GM car to use an electronically controlled thermostat. I think that is signifigant. It appears that may be more difficult than they thought.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

BigSkyMontana said:


> Xtreme, sure appreciate you working with GM regarding the antifreeze issue. I read your articles at xtremerevolution.net. Great articles! The article titled "GM Inside Look - GM Powertrain Headquarters, Sep 24, 2012 was very interesting. My hope is if GM invests the time (about 3 years) to build an engine that they will surely invest the time to find a permanent fix regarding the antifreeze issue. Time will tell. Hopefully something will surface soon. Thanks for keeping all of us updated.


I help where I can. Still waiting on some information, but it is coming soon. 

Glad you liked the site and the articles. You liked the GM powertrain article? Did you know that's only a small part of it? Here's the rest:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...99-chevy-cruze-gm-powertrain-inside-look.html


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

BigSkyMontana said:


> Would you mind elaborating on tape/tube job that appears to be promising? Maybe attach a pic?


Sure. See the picture below. There's essentially some sealer to attach the hose to the tank and then a patch of some kind of "tape" over it. As you can see, the "tape" is not really tape and is stuck on the adhesive. Seems pretty permanent and well sealed to me. But I'll let you be the judge. ;-)


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

lhall said:


> Sure. See the picture below. There's essentially some sealer to attach the hose to the tank and then a patch of some kind of "tape" over it. As you can see, the "tape" is not really tape and is stuck on the adhesive. Seems pretty permanent and well sealed to me. But I'll let you be the judge. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 10433


I can't believe this is the fix that GM is trying to give. A 20k car and here is some rubber hose and a piece of tape... Does it atleast seem to be working or can you still smell the coolant?


----------



## Cruzenart (Jan 24, 2013)

blackcruzelt said:


> I can't believe this is the fix that GM is trying to give. A 20k car and here is some rubber hose and a piece of tape... Does it atleast seem to be working or can you still smell the coolant?


FYI, I had this same fix to mine. It did not work.


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, I suppose i'll have to get them to try and get 2 more repair attempts on it so I can Lemon law this back to GM, and go pick up a Honda Civic or Toyota Corolla. Hopefully they can build it better.


----------



## 1981fxb (Sep 10, 2012)

Well I have been following this thread for a couple of months and dealing with the same issue. I have a 2011 Lt with the RS package, love the car but as soon as winter started and I had to use the heater a lot I started to get the antifreeze smell. I bought the car with 8000 miles on it and didn't have a problem until I went over 20,000 miles. Now its really bad. It has been to the a dealership three times and on the last one they changed the water pump as that was going to fix the problem I was told. It did not! I am going to call GM again and open another case. I am pretty sure its the heater core that is the issue. Has anyone heard of a fix yet?


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Cruze Overflow bottle - as promised, here are my pictures of my overflow system that was quickly rigged up to my 2012 Cruze. I used clear vinyl tubing, 5/16" OD X 3/16" ID. I also had some 1/4" ID in the same clear vinyl, but the 5/16" OD tubing fit very well into the vent area of the surge tank and feels like it will hold. I was going to secure it with some quick set epoxy and then seal up where it fits into the surge tank with some clear RTV. In the end I did not use anything other than 2 plastic ties to secure the hose. The bottle is an empty 16 oz. rubbing alcohol bottle. Since the 2012 did not come with a battery cover, it slides right into place and is held firm. The tubing goes into the front of the bottle by drilling a hole, with the tubing end right down to the bottom of the bottle. I then added some 50/50 coolant mix about an inch so the end of the hose is submerged in liquid coolant.









Tubing pressed into the vent area of the surge tank. You may see a black line that I made for me to see if the hose end shows any movement after warming up.









Bottle in front of the battery and "secured" by the battery tray and the negative battery cable. Hose goes all the way to the bottom and is sitting in about 1 inch of coolant. In my case, I did not have to loosen the cable or anything. A nice and tight fit.









Here is the overall system as installed. Don't worry about the level of the coolant in the surge tank. The car is parked on a hill for these shots.

Now finally, do I think that this will help my under hood (only) coolant smell? I don't think so. When I removed the plastic clip in cover on the surge tank that was designed to vent the vapor to the side, I did not see, smell or feel any coolant residue - at all. For the amount of coolant that I have lost from my surge tank, if this was strictly a vapor purging issue, I would expect to see or feel some telltale traces of coolant. But I felt or saw nothing. I have not yet taken the time to do a long run, including the highway to see what if anything it does. But, here it is.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Silver - keep us updated on how much coolant ends up in the bottle.


----------



## 1981fxb (Sep 10, 2012)

Did anyone have this problem before the engine drip pan was modified due to the fire danger recall?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Silver Streak: Can you display your coolant temp on the DIC? Would be helpful in your test if you could. I don't recall when your Cruze was built.


----------



## Silver Streak (Jan 5, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Silver Streak: Can you display your coolant temp on the DIC? Would be helpful in your test if you could. I don't recall when your Cruze was built.



I do have the ability to display coolant temperature with the DIC. Last weekend drive that was a 20 mile one way run on the highway with temps below freezing, I was seeing temps. between 219 and 225 degrees F. I only have the coolant smell on the outside at the front end, nothing inside via the heater. In addition, I have not had my belly pan modified (hacked away) by a dealership since I do my own oil changes.


----------



## Cavalier2Cruze (Jan 26, 2013)

New Member, First post
2012 1.8 Chevy Cruze
30k Coolant Smell with Heat and Defrost on. Mainly wiffs of the dex-cool product. Took it to dealership in October 2012 dealer and they couldn't replicate the issue. I have been keeping track of this topic here on the forum since then. I filed a complaint with GM. 

Quite frankly, I love the Cruze, but this issue is a serious strike against the car. I want to keep the car for 200k like my 2001 Cavalier lasted. However, I have been really upset by how GM has handled the whole issue. In fact, I think that their dealerships and techs are getting their time wasted with this issue. The GM engineers should be troubleshooting this issue. I worry about the effect on my and other drivers' health for the prolong intermittent exposure to this DexCool anti-freeze.When I called customer service, they basically seemed to blame in on the dealership not doing their job. I disagree with that categorically and I asked if there was a way just to let GM engineers know about the problem. The customer service said that they couldn't pass things directly onto them. 

My comment is when a few Cruzes caught on fire due to the splash guard/sloppy oil changes that immediately garnered internet/media attention. Is the media the only way to get GM to respond to this issue? I just would like to know if it is safe to breathe this chemical. I also would like it to be known that GM isn't really looking into a fix, and I would imagine that most people bought this car because they liked it and wanted to support an American company. And I would also like to say that drilling a hole, putting tubing, and duct tape is not a fix. I am glad that my dealer wouldn't perform this recall, because it seems as if it doesn't work either.


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

Cavalier2Cruze said:


> New Member, First post
> 2012 1.8 Chevy Cruze
> 30k Coolant Smell with Heat and Defrost on. Mainly wiffs of the dex-cool product. Took it to dealership in October 2012 dealer and they couldn't replicate the issue. I have been keeping track of this topic here on the forum since then. I filed a complaint with GM.
> 
> ...


MSDS on it, https://cglapps.chevron.com/msdspds/MSDSDetailPage.aspx?docDataId=74256

Looks like its not real healthy to breath in "elevated" amounts without a respirator. Without some testing, expensive I'm sure, no way to know whether the amounts being breathed are above the acceptable levels.

MAYBE it is time the media should be informed about this issue, by creating the tsb GM has already accepted that there is in issue, and since the "fix" isn't really fixing the problem on alot of cars. Maybe if it started getting some airplay on the major news orgs. GM would actually put some engineers on the case and maybe they would come up with a fix.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

1981fxb said:


> Did anyone have this problem before the engine drip pan was modified due to the fire danger recall?


Mine has never been cut and it has the smell, no indication it's at all related to that


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

mikep88 said:


> MSDS on it, https://cglapps.chevron.com/msdspds/MSDSDetailPage.aspx?docDataId=74256
> 
> Looks like its not real healthy to breath in "elevated" amounts without a respirator. Without some testing, expensive I'm sure, no way to know whether the amounts being breathed are above the acceptable levels.
> 
> MAYBE it is time the media should be informed about this issue, by creating the tsb GM has already accepted that there is in issue, and since the "fix" isn't really fixing the problem on alot of cars. Maybe if it started getting some airplay on the major news orgs. GM would actually put some engineers on the case and maybe they would come up with a fix.


To be clear, GM to my knowledge does not have a TSB for this. Rather, they have a PI. That to me indicates that the current "fix" is a work in progress but a reasonable solution until a permanent fix is designed.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just a reminder for those Cruze owners who have the A/F smell issue, make sure that in addition to opening an issue with GM, you should also open a complaint with NHTSA. The fire complaints on NHTSA were one of the things that got the media's attention. For the '11 Cruze, there are 10 complaints about the A/F smell issue out of 128 total complaints. 

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/owners/SearchVehicles


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

blackcruzelt said:


> I can't believe this is the fix that GM is trying to give. A 20k car and here is some rubber hose and a piece of tape... Does it atleast seem to be working or can you still smell the coolant?


The smell has been reduced in the cabin but not in the engine compartment.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You know, in the cold temperatures, and since I have reduced the coolant level in the tank to the bottom of the arrow, even trying to smell it with the heater on full blast, I have not noticed the smell inside the car _*AT ALL*_ the past week. 

There's a little bit of a smell if I put my nose right up to the tank (it may be where I spilled it with the turkey baster, or around the cap), but it's also not the overwhelming smell I got before when the tank was full.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This issue really bothers me, I would take my car to the dealer but with no real fix I would not be just wasting my time but the dealers as well. 

I love the DIY fix Hoon has posted but refuse to have to attempt any fix with my own money on a fully warrantied car. GM if your listening I'm still waiting. I love my cruze & have two family members who have bought them as well, I have been more than loyal its time to do the right thing. 

If GM feels recalling & fixing a non-safety issue would set some kind of precedence for the future cars, believe me no one expects much from you. If any thing all I expect is a car with less than 20,000 miles to not smell like antifreeze/poison. The 2004 cavalier I traded for the cruze had no smell at 110,000.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

This is getting extremely old. All I'm hearing here is "I paid $20k" or "my old car never did this."

To everyone in this thread: get over it. If you have refused to take your car in to have a procedure outlined in a PI performed on your car, you have no right to complain. 

GM is working on a permanent fix (unless they have already designed one and are in the process of building inventory and creating the TSB/Recall), but until that fix is available, take your car in to a dealer and get the PI performed. The reports are pretty consistent that, *when performed properly* by your dealership, it drastically reduces the coolant smell noticed inside the car. That really is your primarily concern. When a TSB is released, I see no reason why you won't be able to go into a dealership to have a permanent fix made, but right now, GM has acknowledged this issue and released a PI that greatly alleviates the problem. Either take your car in to have the PI performed, or stop complaining about the smell.

I will update with more information as soon as I can. Unfortunately, in as fast-paced of a society as this is, things don't exactly move at the speed of light.


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This is getting extremely old. All I'm hearing here is "I paid $20k" or "my old car never did this."
> 
> To everyone in this thread: get over it. If you have refused to take your car in to have a procedure outlined in a PI performed on your car, you have no right to complain.
> 
> ...


So, I'm not the only one who got tired of the constant whining. Good to know. 
Trust me, I know about frustrating things, I used to work on them...lol. As stated, they are working on it. Everyone has an idea of what is causing it, but if GM was to do something and it didn't fix it, you guys would be on here whining about that. How do I know, because you have. We like to think everything can be repaired in short order and that isn't always the case. There isn't a timeline on stuff like this. I have seen problems take 2 years to get a permanent fix. If that is too long, by all means get rid of it and move on.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I will update with more information as soon as I can. Unfortunately, in as fast-paced of a society as this is, things don't exactly move at the speed of light.


Welcome to the auto industry!

So the permanent fix will apply to this body style and not just the new 2015s?


----------



## bryanakron40 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Welcome to the auto industry!
> 
> So the permanent fix will apply to this body style and not just the new 2015s?


Unfortunately, with how GM can be, who knows? I hope they will get it for the current car, but........lol.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This is getting extremely old. All I'm hearing here is "I paid $20k" or "my old car never did this."
> 
> To everyone in this thread: get over it. If you have refused to take your car in to have a procedure outlined in a PI performed on your car, you have no right to complain.


Your attitude was also pretty old along time ago. As a representative of the forums I would expect you to bite your lip unless you have something useful to say. Just because you don't like what people have to say does not give your the right to bully people to get only the responses you like. 

I am not a troll & contribute daily to this website, when there is a MAJOR design flaw this this car(which even with this fault I still love my cruze) I expect a prompt response/fix & will complain until there is one. I would love to take my car in to be fixed but having the opportunity to drive other cruzes at work that have had the so called "fix" preformed & they still smell like antifreeze that would be an utter waste of my time. 

How about GM buying back numerous customers cars with repeated trips to the dealer? Ya sounds like those peoples cars really got "fixed". Gm typically does not do real fixes even for known issues until there is model/redesign change with the car. This issue was known with 2011 & early 2012 cars & yet GM is still pushing out 2013 cars with this defect. 

I suspect they will eventually make some fix for these cars that's cheap & has a low labor rate(oh ya that's the current band-aid non-fix). They will not provide a real fix for current owners but we will all see a design change in 2015 when the next cruze comes out. 

You might be ok with paying $20,000 to be a beta tester, I along with all other sane people with there heads not up GMs butt are not. These little issues are the reason GM will eventually fail, if they don't want that then they need to actually step up. I doubt we will see that if history tells us anything.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Your attitude was also pretty old along time ago. As a representative of the forums I would expect you to bite your lip unless you have something useful to say. Just because you don't like what people have to say does not give your the right to bully people to get only the responses you like.
> 
> I am not a troll & contribute daily to this website, when there is a MAJOR design flaw this this car(which even with this fault I still love my cruze) I expect a prompt response/fix & will complain until there is one. I would love to take my car in to be fixed but having the opportunity to drive other cruzes at work that have had the so called "fix" preformed & they still smell like antifreeze that would be an utter waste of my time.
> 
> ...


As a representative of the forums, I've done more than I care to mention, and more than others care to vouch for. I did have something useful to say: that I'm actually doing something to try to fix this and get people like you some information that might help. I've spent more of my time in my communication with GM regarding this very issue than you have on this forum complaining about it, so before you start pointing fingers telling me that I'm bullying you and that you're sick of MY attitude, think about what you've brought to the table with regard to this issue and what purpose your repeated complaints serve. 

Your expectations are not my concern, but for some reason, I've gone out of my way to be concerned. The reason why you don't get a prompt response is because the general public can't be trusted with information. My unpaid job even prior to becoming a moderator became to be a mediator between GM and this forum. When I tell you GM is working on it and that you should take your car in, what I really mean is I know something that I don't have the liberty to tell you, and that you should take my word for it that your best bet is to take your car in. I'm not just re-stating what Stacy would have told you. 

If you want to complain, call GM and file a case with your complaint, and file a complaint with the NHTSA as well.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Toot your own horn lately? Even if I see results/fixes from GM I can sleep well knowing any fix they do come up with will have had nothing to do with the communications you have had with them. If anything they are only talking with you as a mouthpiece for cruzetalk & hoping you can keep the the website silenced even slightly so more people don't see all this negative info posted online for the world to see.
Why else would you be so negative to your fellow members(I'm not the only one who thinks your attitude could be better). Seems lately all you do is talk down to anyone who has anything bad to say about GM which same like strange behavior to the rest of us unhappy customers. 

I already filed a complaint with the NHTSA, since our government does not consider antifreeze dangerous I suspect that will do no good either. Calling GM customer no service is a waste of time when no fix currently exist. You say a fix may be on the way, as the saying goes actions speak louder than words, so I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Toot your own horn lately? Even if I see results/fixes from GM I can sleep well knowing any fix they do come up with will have had nothing to do with the communications you have had with them. If anything they are only talking with you as a mouthpiece for cruzetalk & hoping you can keep the the website silenced even slightly so more people don't see all this negative info posted online for the world to see.
> Why else would you be so negative to your fellow members(I'm not the only one who thinks your attitude could be better). Seems lately all you do is talk down to anyone who has anything bad to say about GM which same like strange behavior to the rest of us unhappy customers.
> 
> I already filed a complaint with the NHTSA, since our government does not consider antifreeze dangerous I suspect that will do no good either. Calling GM customer no service is a waste of time when no fix currently exist. You say a fix may be on the way, as the saying goes actions speak louder than words, so I will believe it when I see it.


I tried to be nice in my last response, and practiced a considerable amount of restraint given the problems you've caused on this forum, the grief you've given me intentionally, and the rules you've broken in the past. If you need a reminder, I can send you a PM. This is your public, courtesy warning to knock off the personal attacks. If you'd like, I can have any one of the other moderators (feel free to choose one) give you a courtesy warning instead if you think I have a personal vendetta against you.

I have made it abundantly clear in a number of threads that there is a fine line between complaining and expressing frustration with a problem, and trolling. My initial post served to ask people to knock off the incessant complaining as it is making this thread completely useless. You really only need to repeat yourself so many times before your posts are nothing more than a repeated negative sentiment on the forums that serve absolutely no positive purpose other than to spam threads. I don't care if someone comes in here and has an issue with their car and expresses their frustration. They can sell the car and swear never to buy another GM vehicle ever again, and I won't delete the thread or "talk down on" them. I may lock the thread to prevent a flame war, but that's the extent of it. As for your theory of GM using me to silence the forum so people don't see the issues it has, I take personal offense to that. The very fact that this thread exists debunks that theory. 

If you don't like my attitude, hit the report button and one of the CruzeTalk staff will contact you regarding the issue directly, but considering the fact that I have a forum to maintain, rules to enforce, and a mission to uphold (a thread you were conveniently absent from), I'm perfectly aware that I won't please absolutely everyone, and I won't bother trying. I also know that my personality and tone doesn't sit well with some people, and my response to that is: too bad. My goal is to maintain as positive of an environment as I possibly can (and if I recall, there exists a recent thread commending that environment), and asking people to knock off the nonstop whining was part of that. 

I trust that I won't have to repeat myself.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm confused. Multiple people have complained/keep complaining about a lack of fix for this smell, like typing on CruzeTalk can do much of anything about it at this point. If everyone turned their efforts to calling their dealers every day to ask about a new antifreeze smell fix, someone at one of the dealers would be bound to get sick of hearing about it and do some amount of investigation. I'm sure Stacy is well aware of the situation, as is Andrei, and I think it's safe to assume that they've both escalated it as much as they can at the moment. So now we're just beating a dead horse and getting nowhere. No doubt lurkers see this thread up top and immediately get turned off from the Cruze too. Sure, it is a very serious issue, but GM still needs to sell these cars so they have a motivation to come up with a repair solution- the more cars they sell, the more risk they realize they run for warranty liability, the sooner they will want to come up with a solution/fix. We turn people off, word gets out, sales decline, and our problem soon becomes not such a big problem to those who deal with this on a daily basis. For example, my company supplies a wheel to one of the 'big three' (hey, I'm from Detroit, this will always be Ford/GM/Chrysler), and it's kind of a special vehicle wheel, very low volume. We submitted a price increase request back in October due to increased freight costs. Because it's such a low volume/not as important program to the manufacturer, our request remained on the bottom of the pile. It took some threats in order to get that issue brought to the forefront somewhat recently, and all because they decided to basically double production of this special vehicle this month alone. And because we're talking the auto industry, I don't believe it has yet to be resolved.

Let's go back to why we really love CruzeTalk- create fun new mods, show our cars off, and not bite off more than we can chew. Let's not turn this into the stereotypical car forum that complains about what's wrong all day long.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> I'm confused. Multiple people have complained/keep complaining about a lack of fix for this smell, like typing on CruzeTalk can do much of anything about it at this point. If everyone turned their efforts to calling their dealers every day to ask about a new antifreeze smell fix, someone at one of the dealers would be bound to get sick of hearing about it and do some amount of investigation. I'm sure Stacy is well aware of the situation, as is Andrei, and I think it's safe to assume that they've both escalated it as much as they can at the moment. So now we're just beating a dead horse and getting nowhere. No doubt lurkers see this thread up top and immediately get turned off from the Cruze too. Sure, it is a very serious issue, but GM still needs to sell these cars so they have a motivation to come up with a repair solution- the more cars they sell, the more risk they realize they run for warranty liability, the sooner they will want to come up with a solution/fix. We turn people off, word gets out, sales decline, and our problem soon becomes not such a big problem to those who deal with this on a daily basis. For example, my company supplies a wheel to one of the 'big three' (hey, I'm from Detroit, this will always be Ford/GM/Chrysler), and it's kind of a special vehicle wheel, very low volume. We submitted a price increase request back in October due to increased freight costs. Because it's such a low volume/not as important program to the manufacturer, our request remained on the bottom of the pile. It took some threats in order to get that issue brought to the forefront somewhat recently, and all because they decided to basically double production of this special vehicle this month alone. And because we're talking the auto industry, I don't believe it has yet to be resolved.
> 
> Let's go back to why we really love CruzeTalk- create fun new mods, show our cars off, and not bite off more than we can chew. Let's not turn this into the stereotypical car forum that complains about what's wrong all day long.


Thank you for this post. 

I would second the recommendation to contact your dealerships and GM as many times as you can. It works extremely well in politics, and it works here as well.


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

XR, if you genuinely care about the member here its probably a good idea to take the last crop of posted and create a new thread so other member and yourself can DISCUSS and try to resolve the issues civilly without cluttering up this thread. Now being an administrator I would hope the perception of you is one of your top concerns. Do you bring a lot to the forum, help and otherwise? Yes! Do I always agree with your tone and attitude? No. So why not move the posts into a new thread so myself and others can address our concerns with the administrator of the site, I feel you owe us that, whether you want to hear it or take anything away from it, I feel its needed.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Guys, take it from me, XtremeRevolution has done A LOT to help with this issue. Not all of it's fit for posting onto the Intertubes. Some of you are very angry at him and GM for not addressing the issue to your satisfaction. From what I've seen he's shown restraint in his responses, and is not "talking down" to anybody.

It might rub some of you the wrong way to be reminded to not angrily post all the time about how your Cruze is having a coolant smell issue that's driving you bonkers. We know that, the community knows that, and likely your dealer and GM know that. If they don't, tell them that. Posting repeatedly on here about it gets redundant, and does not continue the discussion of how many cars are affected and what to do about a proper fix. We're all adults, let's start pulling together instead of being pissy. 

That TSB that's been described as "useless", at least it says that there is a problem to look at and a fix to try. It might be "useless" for you. It might work for some people (knock on wood). It does acknowledge that there is a problem, and that's a first step in getting it fixed. 

Those of you who have coolant issues need to keep calling/writing/emailing GM and the NHTSA until there is a permanent fix. Sniping at each other on CT won't get anything done except divide us and keep us from getting the affected Cruzes and their owners made whole. Recall the squeaky wheel gets the grease, and the engineer's time in devising a fix, and the dealer's time in installing that fix.

Please refrain from posting anything in this thread that's not either announcing a problem, or an attempted remedy to the problem. If any of you have personal issues between you and any of the staff, please PM another staff member to get the issue addressed.


----------



## Cavalier2Cruze (Jan 26, 2013)

I apologize if my first post caused this commotion. I thank everyone for their efforts. The point I was making was that I came in with the PI fix and asked the dealer to perform it. They kept the car all day and found nothing. Missed day of work. I even asked them about the issue and showed them the PI for venting tube. I got the response that they won't do it unless there is a leak. Called customer service and got the same type of run around. Maybe, the thing that would help everyone here is some official guidance from GM regarding the problem and some transparency. I think with the belly pan/oil fire issue they did show transparency.

@XtremeRevolution: Thank you for your work with this issue and here on the forum. Out of curiosity in your dealings with GM, are they close to coming up with a fix? Also, what type of health risk does this pose in the interim until a permanent fix is made by GM? What should I do if dealer refuses to perform PI? Like I said, second post in this thread (third on forum) and I am looking for interim answers and direction.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Cavalier2Cruze said:


> I apologize if my first post caused this commotion. I thank everyone for their efforts. The point I was making was that I came in with the PI fix and asked the dealer to perform it. They kept the car all day and found nothing. Missed day of work. I even asked them about the issue and showed them the PI for venting tube. I got the response that they won't do it unless there is a leak. Called customer service and got the same type of run around. Maybe, the thing that would help everyone here is some official guidance from GM regarding the problem and some transparency. I think with the belly pan/oil fire issue they did show transparency.


Is there not another Chevy dealership you can take your car to? The current one appears to be one who has a can't/won't mentality.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I consider myself as a nice guy, respect goes a long way for me. No matter what could be wrong with my Cruze, personal insults towards members of this forum should not happen. At least not in public posts. I do not believe any of the moderators or admins here have an obligation to find a solution to GM's problems. I joined this forum when I realized I had the coolant smell issue everyone knows about. This is my first brand new car and my second car overall. So I do not have much technical knowledge, not yet  but if I can help I will.

A number of knowledgeable members have given me a ton of information regarding this issue. Most of us have tried different things to try and figure out what is causing the coolant smell. I had my 2011 Cruze at the dealer 9 times, opened a number of case files with GM's customer support and also worked on the paperwork for a buyback. Those alternatives are accessible for everyone out there who have problems like this. In total, I have lost at least 20 hours from work because I had to go to the dealer. On top of that, I spend hours on this forum and got in contact with people who have this issue in my area. I made a list with all my findings of possible causes for coolant smell and talked to my dealer about it. In the end I put a lot of effort into getting it fixed but it did not work out so I had all the reasons to be frustrated. I had to trade my 2011 for a 2013 and hope I won't have the same problems again. My point is obvious, if you got this problem and all you do is complain on this forum or wait for a miracle, it won't get fixed. It is your choice to wait for GM to find a fix before bringing your Cruze for repairs.

My first car was a Nissan and I chose to buy the Cruze because, on paper, I liked it more compared to a number of other models, and I test drove a few at around $20k. I bought my 2011 and wanted to keep it for a least 10 years/120000 miles so I was a little mad when I had to trade it. Problems can come up with any other model or brand out there, just look around and you will find as many issues with a number of top selling cars. I am not trying to advertise against or for GM, but CarComplaints.com | Car Problems, Car Complaints, & Repair/Recall Information gives you a good idea of what's going on out there.

*I bet a lot of members are following this topic but do not take the time to post here to annouce their problem or repair attempts, or to contact GM and open a case file. This is very important for those who have this issue. GM needs to know the number of complaints to actually find a fix for this.* Also, get your dealer involved, give them at least 3 chances to get it fixed and make sure they understand you won't keep going for repair attempts forever. I was in contact with a GM engineer at me dealer and was told GM really wants to get this fixed.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It can't be emphasized enough, keep up the pressure on GM and the local dealers. Be nice, be polite, and keep your calm. Being nice to folks gets a lot further than being angry.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm not going to get involved in this but I think people need a place to vent and this is a good place to do it since others have the issue and can relate. I know how frustrating it can be to go through something like this and talking to other people outside this forum about it actually would do more to sully GM's reputation than doing it on a forum where (mostly) other owners are communicating. OK, I got a little involved. 

Don't forget, if you have this issue go to this thread and report it. XTreme set it up for a reason:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/10677-antifreeze-smell-support.html


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

lhall said:


> Sure. See the picture below. There's essentially some sealer to attach the hose to the tank and then a patch of some kind of "tape" over it. As you can see, the "tape" is not really tape and is stuck on the adhesive. Seems pretty permanent and well sealed to me. But I'll let you be the judge. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 10433


Or I can be the judge. Since I made a point of telling your service department about the difficulties others have had with attaching this hose if you are getting PI0740 done, I feel compelled to post further results of my repair. After driving with this for nearly a week, I inspected the hose attachment after a short (1/2 hour) ride today. The tape/sealer used above has become noticeably more plyable than earlier in the week (was warmer today, in the 30's) and has started to lift off the tank. So this seal is now broken. While I still commend my service department for listening to me when I mentioned the problems others here have reported with just the recommended tape from the PI, their alternative has not held up either. If you show your service department the picture I provided, make sure they know this is an example of something that WON'T work.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Any idea what sealant they used? I used JB Weld on mine and let it set up overnight. It's good up to 600F (used it on another car right on top of the head) and has held up flawlessly on both it and the Cruze. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Major coolant smell after driving 20 or more minutes. No leaks detected but very strong smell eminating from engine compartment.


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Any idea what sealant they used? I used JB Weld on mine and let it set up overnight. It's good up to 600F (used it on another car right on top of the head) and has held up flawlessly on both it and the Cruze.



Unfortunately no. The tech wasn't available to provide this information when I asked. Which JB Weld product did you use? I'll pass along this info with my next visit for this.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

lhall said:


> Unfortunately no. The tech wasn't available to provide this information when I asked. Which JB Weld product did you use? I'll pass along this info with my next visit for this.


J-B Weld | Original Cold Weld Formula Steel Reinforced Epoxy

The original, of course! I wasn't sure that it would hold on the plastic/rubber, but it does. And I'm absolutely sure that it will withstand the temperatures after using it for this.










I was tempted to go with this (better for plastics), but it doesn't say anything about the temperatures that it will withstand. I also don't know that it would form a good seal, as it sounds like it's just for holding things with a thin layer of "glue".

J-B ClearWeld | Quick Setting Epoxy


----------



## cruzer13 (Jan 15, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This is getting extremely old. All I'm hearing here is "I paid $20k" or "my old car never did this."
> 
> To everyone in this thread: get over it. If you have refused to take your car in to have a procedure outlined in a PI performed on your car, you have no right to complain.
> 
> ...


I don't think this PI has "fixed" the problem for anyone. I had the "fix" done and still have the problem.
This so called fix does not work and hacks up the surge tank with a new hole and a tape job. My question is
what happens when you try to sell your car and someone looks under the hood and sees a hose taped to the
tank? If I saw it on a car I was looking to buy I would walk away.
Maybe GM is working on a fix, maybe not, but people have been here posting for months with this problem.
My car has been at the dealer for over 2 months. They have had a GM tech there several times with no
luck. They have replaced everything there is to replace in the coolant system and still the problem remains.
How can you tell people to "get over it" after spending 20K on a car they can't drive because of the poisonous smell?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzer13 said:


> I don't think this PI has "fixed" the problem for anyone. I had the "fix" done and still have the problem.
> This so called fix does not work and hacks up the surge tank with a new hole and a tape job. My question is
> what happens when you try to sell your car and someone looks under the hood and sees a hose taped to the
> tank? If I saw it on a car I was looking to buy I would walk away.
> ...


If you've read through this entire thread, you'll also find out that some dealerships do a MUCH better job at performing this PI than others. For the record, I don't believe GM called it a fix. As far as I can tell, it's a temporary alleviation of the problem until a TSB is released. 

What do you tell someone who sees that? You show them the service work on the car. What makes you think they could find a Cruze that didn't have that done? 

It takes a LOT longer than a few months to get a product out the door. It took GM a good 4-5 months to get the new struts available to people when they had the noisy strut issue last year. 

But back to the dealer issue, if your car has been back for over 2 months (not sure what that means as far as how many times it has been there), then chances are your dealer has no idea what they're doing. Do you have a case with GM? If so, what has their response been to the dealer's inability to fix the problem?

How can I tell people to get over it? Well, quite simply as I noted in the following sentence: "If you have refused to take your car in to have a procedure outlined in a PI performed on your car, you have no right to complain." 

The assumption there is that if you _*have *_taken your car in, your dealer was able to correctly perform this service. As it appears, there have been very many dealers who have proven that they cannot correctly perform this service, even when they follow the instructions from GM. One member here had to go over the PI with the service manager step by step to show him that it wasn't done correctly. It's unfortunate, but it might be why you haven't been successful in getting the issue resolved. My answer to you specifically is not to get over it, but to find another dealer and ask your GM case manager (if you have a case on file with them) to explain why your dealership has repeatedly failed to resolve the issue.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

This is a problem that will take GM a while to work it out because so many cars that are out there like mine with the same parts do not have this problem. Hopefully GM did buy a few owners cars with this bad problem and have begun to take them apart to see where and why.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bohdan said:


> This is a problem that will take GM a while to work it out because so many cars that are out there like mine with the same parts do not have this problem. Hopefully GM did buy a few owners cars with this bad problem and have begun to take them apart to see where and why.


I really hope so too, because this current procedure is laughable at best, and the issue can very quickly make them look very bad. 

By the way, I sent another e-mail to my contact at GM who has been helping me with this issue.


----------



## cruzer13 (Jan 15, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If you've read through this entire thread, you'll also find out that some dealerships do a MUCH better job at performing this PI than others. For the record, I don't believe GM called it a fix. As far as I can tell, it's a temporary alleviation of the problem until a TSB is released.
> 
> What do you tell someone who sees that? You show them the service work on the car. What makes you think they could find a Cruze that didn't have that done?
> 
> ...


My car has been at the dealer for over 2 months because they cannot figure out the problem. I had the
PI done and redone. In addition I have had the heater core replaced, thermostat replaced, water pump replaced
hoses and clamps replaced. Like I said pretty much anything that can be done. GM techs have been there
several times. I don't think it is an issue with performing the work incorrectly, the problem is they don't have a solution.
People are frustrated and don't want to take their car in to get hacked up (like mine) while the dealer experiments trying 
to find a solution. I have read through this forum and haven't seen anything that could be seen as any kind of solution to
the problem. People bring their cars in, it doesn't get fixed, they complain on the forum about the experience. I don't
understand the problem. Telling people "get over it" and to take their car in for a hack that is known not to "fix"
for the problem is something else don't understand. This only starts the kind of back and forth controversy that you
as a moderator should trying to avoid. If what you say is true and GM is working on a fix, why not wait for the
real solution to the problem?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzer13 said:


> My car has been at the dealer for over 2 months because they cannot figure out the problem. I had the
> PI done and redone. In addition I have had the heater core replaced, thermostat replaced, water pump replaced
> hoses and clamps replaced. Like I said pretty much anything that can be done. GM techs have been there
> several times. I don't think it is an issue with performing the work incorrectly, the problem is they don't have a solution.
> ...


At this point, I am involved with CruzeTalk and with GM. However, I am not employed by either of them. As an advocate for the Cruze on the largest and most exposed online social media community, I am valuable to GM for obvious reasons. As a mediator/liaison between CruzeTalk and GM, I am also an advocate and an asset to CruzeTalk. That said, if I had to choose an "allegiance," it would be CruzeTalk, because CruzeTalk is about the community, and GM is about profit margins.

What I need you and everyone here to understand is that this is a delicate balancing act. My being an Administrator complicates things further. I cannot compromise my relationship with GM or I will lose it and my line of communication with them would be severed. At the same time, I need to tactfully express the severity of the issue at hand to hopefully get some form of escalation. This issue has been escalated to brand quality, but I have no line of communication with them, so I don't know what their response is.

I will say, however, that given the impact, severity, and age of this particular problem, GM is really testing my patience and trust. That and the accusations and conspiracy theories regarding my involvement with GM and CruzeTalk that some members are senselessly throwing out are threatening the aforementioned balance. 

I've stood up for the members of CruzeTalk before and I am continuing to do that behind the scenes, but repeatedly complaining about this issue is not helping anyone and it certainly isn't making my job any easier. 

As sciphi pointed out, members who have this issue will be far better served expressing their concerns and doing what they can to help us determine the cause of the problem. In order to be remotely effective, that needs to be done calmly, not in an iritated, frustrated, and angered fashion. 

I would appreciate everyone's cooperation. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using AutoGuide App


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

I, for one, am quite relieved to have this forum, thread, and XtremeRevolution to rely on when working through this issue. I've found lots of good ideas generated over the course of this thread. Hearing others' experiences with fixes they've tried, service visits they've had, experiments and analysis they've done, and yes even (some ) of their frustrations has been invaluable to me (and has been worth far more than anything from GM thus far!) Add to all this the fact that XtremeRevolution has some contacts he can query to get us information I can only dream of getting on my own (if current trends are any indication) and I'm find myself feeling there is some hope of a resolution here. All I can say is, if you're not getting satifaction from your dealer or GM or both, this is a great alternative resource that could make the difference. I expect we all realize that, otherwise we wouldn't be here, right?  Anyway, that's just my long-winded way of saying thanks to you all for your input so far. Aren't you glad I didn't say that at the beginning and then skip the rest? :wink:


----------



## 1981fxb (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you XtremeRevolution for all of your help!


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

My parts (seals) have arrived and I have another appointment to meet with the service manager. I made this appointment to look at the seals, discuss the plan, and set up an appointment to get the job done. I am taking the steps I feel is necessary to ensure that the PI is completed--correctly. It is taking some time and a bit of effort, but I feel it is worth the time and effort to ensure that I have done everything I can possibly do before evaluating the outcome. It appears that the job this time will be performed by the body shop technicians at the dealership. As I have mentioned in previous postings GM and my dealership have been working with me and open to my ideas and expectations. My service manager has assured me that he will overlook the process step-by-step. The point? I have an expectation of this PI sealing and rerouting the vapors as intended. But I need to ensure that the work is done as outlined and this means that I am a vital part of this process by having some accountability in ensuring the job is done correctly. Once I feel competent that the work was completed as outlined I will wait and evaluate the final outcome. In the end I do expect GM to come out with a TSB to "fix" the problem. I know this may take some time, but if the PI does work a breath of "fresh air" is welcome.


----------



## 1981fxb (Sep 10, 2012)

As for dealerships, I have been in two dealerships, in two states, with this problem and I believe both did their best, I just think the dealerships don't know the magnitude of this problem. Mine is so bad that I had to drive home tonight in 10 degree weather with my back windows down and even then my eyes are burning and nose running.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

1981fxb said:


> As for dealerships, I have been in two dealerships, in two states, with this problem and I believe both did their best, I just think the dealerships don't know the magnitude of this problem. Mine is so bad that I had to drive home tonight in 10 degree weather with my back windows down and even then my eyes are burning and nose running.


That sounds to me like more of a heater core leak. If it was just vapors coming out of the surge tank, you should be able to just switch to recirculate mode and not have the issue. Have you tried that?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

blackcruzelt said:


> Just wondering, do you guys smell the coolant all the time? I catch a wiff of it, sometimes 2-3 times on the way to work, sometimes 7-8 times.Took my wife for a ride in it today and she said she could smell it and it was making her sick. I'll be taking mine back in, since the heater core didn't seem to work for the smell. I popped the hood to look at the surge tank and saw that the coolant level was way below the arrow, and that was after driving all day too. Plus there is orange all over the top of the tank, like they didn't even get any in the **** tank...
> 
> I'm thinking of just asking them to buy the thing back, since it doesn't appear there is a fix to this. I don't want to breath in toxic fumes and neither should my 22 month old daughter.




blackcruzelt,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns with this. Have you been in contact with Customer Service in regards to this? I would be happy to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your VIN and name? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cruzenart said:


> Hello all. I am new 2013 Cruze owner who has been lurking around this site for about a month, and finally decided to jump into a thread. I too have the antifreeze smell issue, and have just taken the car to the dealer today for evaluation. They decided to install the vent hose and ordered up the engine compartment seals. No improvement yet.
> 
> When i got it home i decided to take a closer look at the resevoir, and have determined that the strongest smell is coming from the hose that goes from the engine to the top of the tank. It appears to me that the rubber hose has too big of an inside diameter to fit snugly on the tank barb, and the quick clamp is not fully crimping the hose to the barb. With the hose getting very hot and becoming very pliable, I think when the system becomes pressurized it begins to blow past the clamp and escapes into the intake of the hvac.
> 
> ...



Cruzenart,
Are you still experiencing this concern with the coolant smell in your vehicle? I would like to look into your concerns for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name and VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JeffBazell said:


> Major coolant smell after driving 20 or more minutes. No leaks detected but very strong smell eminating from engine compartment.




effBazell,
I would like to apologize that you are experiencing this concern with your Cruze. Have you had a chance to take it into your dealer about this? I would be happy to get you a service request open with GM in regards to this. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzer13 said:


> I don't think this PI has "fixed" the problem for anyone. I had the "fix" done and still have the problem.
> This so called fix does not work and hacks up the surge tank with a new hole and a tape job. My question is
> what happens when you try to sell your car and someone looks under the hood and sees a hose taped to the
> tank? If I saw it on a car I was looking to buy I would walk away.
> ...



cruzer13,
I do understand your concerns with this issue. Have you been in contact with customer service in regards to this? Can you please send me a PM with your name and VIN? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Cavalier2Cruze said:


> New Member, First post
> 2012 1.8 Chevy Cruze
> 30k Coolant Smell with Heat and Defrost on. Mainly wiffs of the dex-cool product. Took it to dealership in October 2012 dealer and they couldn't replicate the issue. I have been keeping track of this topic here on the forum since then. I filed a complaint with GM.
> 
> ...



Cavalier2Cruze,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I can assure you that GM is aware of this and is looking into this for their customers. I would be happy to look into your concerns with your vehicle for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name and VIN? I look forward to your response. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

lhall said:


> If you show your service department the picture I provided, make sure they know this is an example of something that WON'T work.


Not only did this combo patch of sealer/"tape" not work, last night when I checked it, the hose had completely separated from the tank. Now the surge tank is venting directly into the engine compartment again. I still commend my dealership for their efforts to find a workable alternative to the tape the PI recommends (which clearly fails) but given the results, I don't recommend this alternative to anyone.


----------



## BigSkyMontana (Jan 5, 2013)

Met with service manager. Looked at parts, discussed plan for seal replacement, and scheduled appointment for Monday. GM contacted me twice this week following up on parts status and when car is going in for maintenance. After PI is completed on Monday I will assess at that time and post my findings. 

Would you like this in your garage?

Rare 1971 Plymouth Hemi Cuda on sale for $2 million | Fox News


----------



## Tkchumly (Jan 21, 2013)

Just decided to post on here after reading for about a month, 

Ive had the smell since i bought the car in december and I am bringing my car back for the third time today, the first time they kept it five days in December, I brought it in a couple weeks ago and they kept it for a week and both times the dealership sent me home with no fix because they said they couldn't find the problem. Someone else pointed out letting the car hit about 220F before turning on the heat and when I turned it on I almost passed out. Took the car to the dealership and took the mechanic for a ride. He shut the air off because he couldn't handle it and the inside of my car was fogging up even with the fans blowing and recirculation off (on top of the film that was already on the windshield). And I can't just go without heat, it was -6F last night and -11 this morning and the inside of my windows are fogging up and I couldn't even breathe the air without starting to feel nauseous. The mechanic said he thought it might be the heater core due to the coolant inside the car. I'll update when I find out what happens.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Tkchumly said:


> Just decided to post on here after reading for about a month,
> 
> Ive had the smell since i bought the car in december and I am bringing my car back for the third time today, the first time they kept it five days in December, I brought it in a couple weeks ago and they kept it for a week and both times the dealership sent me home with no fix because they said they couldn't find the problem. Someone else pointed out letting the car hit about 220F before turning on the heat and when I turned it on I almost passed out. Took the car to the dealership and took the mechanic for a ride. He shut the air off because he couldn't handle it and the inside of my car was fogging up even with the fans blowing and recirculation off (on top of the film that was already on the windshield). And I can't just go without heat, it was -6F last night and -11 this morning and the inside of my windows are fogging up and I couldn't even breathe the air without starting to feel nauseous. The mechanic said he thought it might be the heater core due to the coolant inside the car. I'll update when I find out what happens.


The fog does sound like a heater core. Good luck!


----------



## blackcruzelt (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine was doing the same thing, the fog/haze is from the heater core. getting that replaced should fix that, however I am still getting coolant smells in the car at times. Its at the dealership as we speak, they claim they can't smell anything....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Fogging of the windshield definitely sounds like a heater core. Looking forward to seeing what your dealership does. 

I would highly recommend you contact GM And file a case with them to ensure that the repair gets performed correctly.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Please continue discussion of this issue in the following thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/11235-antifreeze-smell-thread-v-2-a.html#post164329


----------

